# Microsoft's Xbox 360 Discussion Thread: Elites in stock now, yay?



## slimscane (Dec 31, 2005)

I got Big Bumpin' and I am very impressed, especially when you have some friends over, it is a great party game. It is actually a ton of fun! I love Burger King!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2006)

Let's hope Lost Odyssey comes to U.S.A.


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 20, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Let's hope Lost Odyssey comes to U.S.A.


LMAO there's no chance in hell it won't make it's way there. 

If the nexgenwars estimates are correct than 100,000 units have sold in the past 2 days or so. That's baNANAS! O_o But then again the only time I've ever really kept up with selling figures since the 360 launched, so I haven't seen a real holiday yet. 

My controllers never vibrate! I've got 2 battery packs and a charge pack, and they only vibrate once in a while (I think when a second controller is active). Could someone help me out?


----------



## Naruto-USA (Nov 20, 2006)

Major Nelson says Gears of War was the most played game this past week. IN case you didn't know this is the first time Halo 2 has not been the most played game.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

R3trograde said:


> LMAO there's no chance in hell it won't make it's way there.
> 
> If the nexgenwars estimates are correct than 100,000 units have sold in the past 2 days or so. That's baNANAS! O_o But then again the only time I've ever really kept up with selling figures since the 360 launched, so I haven't seen a real holiday yet.
> 
> My controllers never vibrate! I've got 2 battery packs and a charge pack, and they only vibrate once in a while (I think when a second controller is active). Could someone help me out?



Hmm, perhaps the vibrate is turned off?

I didn't know there was going to be two, awesome , also, Niabingi, I am not sure if I will still do that, I might make an entirely new thread.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2006)

damn blue dragon will have 3 dvd's well we should've went with the HD-DVD for games ppl.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn 3 CD's? Well i'm down


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

3 DVD's? Awesome! But saying that they should have gone with HD-DVD is like saying that PS1 should have gone with DVD because FFVII was 3 disks (wasn't it?). I can't wait, that means the game is long, because it completely fills two.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah I mean HD-DVD games won't be bad for the xbox because I have the PS3 and it's not as slow ppl think.

I want to to see at least 1-2 games on HD-DVD preferbly JRPG,fighting and action games.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

Your wish will probably happen before the cycle ends, but don't count on it being a trend


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 21, 2006)

T_T How do I turn vibrate on?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmm, let me think, I think you do it from the dashboard, I will check when I get home later today though.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 21, 2006)

R3trograde said:


> T_T How do I turn vibrate on?



Press the guide button.
Personal Settings.
Vibrate.
Turn On.

That should do it.

Anyways Happy One Year Anniversary 360. It's been a full year since Zero Hour.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> yeah I mean HD-DVD games won't be bad for the xbox because I have the PS3 and it's not as slow ppl think.
> 
> I want to to see at least 1-2 games on HD-DVD preferbly JRPG,fighting and action games.



They wont make any HD-DVD games


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2006)

for the fact that they could use it for games don't exculde it games being made for it.

It's up to the developers.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 21, 2006)

*hangs head in shame*

This thread is made of winnar. 



I'm so tempted by Lost Planet/Blue Dragon/Geometry Wars/Halo 3. D:


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, I feel special now. 

Do it! Come to the Green Side! We have NEW IPs!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 22, 2006)

> Gears of War spins a million worldwide
> Epic Games' shooter overruns international sales milestone in just two weeks to become the fastest-selling Xbox 360 game ever.





> This week, Gears made news due to its popularity as well. Within hours of the shooter topping Halo 2 as the most-played game on Xbox Live, Microsoft announced that the game has sold over 1 million units worldwide. The rapid pace at which Gears hit the milestone, just two weeks after its release, makes it the fastest-selling Xbox 360 game to date, besting such heavyweights as Tom Clancy's Ghost Recond Advanced Warfighter and Call of Duty 2.



pretty nice huh


----------



## MS81 (Nov 22, 2006)

stumpy your late I already posted that.

here's Mistwalker website:Analyst: MS XNA Game Studio Express Poses Huge Threat to Nintendo and Sony


----------



## Shogun (Nov 22, 2006)

but 3 whole freaking DVDs!! what a beast. 

In the market place today emerged (we need to use this word more often ) Small arms. This is essentially a poor man's smash brothers but after purchasing it i must say: it's alright. Not exactly spectacular but it features a decent multiplayer. Although; once worms comes out, which is very soon, i doubt i will play it again...


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 22, 2006)

Blade Storm and Fatal Inertia are both coming to 360 now. =O The link is in Japanese, so I won't bother linking it. I definitely wasn't going to pick up Fatal Inertia on my imaginary PS3, but I can't remember what Bladestorm's about.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2006)

The Lost Planet multiplayer demo is out in the EU right now. O_o


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

^FUCKERS< FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## Akira (Nov 22, 2006)

It's about damn time people in europe got stuff a little earlier than the americans.


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 22, 2006)

Can't wait to DL the LP demo. GOW's MP isn't as robust as Halo 2, and it has some sizable flaws to it. While it'll last awhile, I can't imagine it lasting nearly as long as Halo 2's MP for me (12+ months, altogether) unless they overhaul the online system and give us plenty of free DLC. That, and GOW's gameplay, though topnotch, doesn't really have to same lasting appeal that Halo 2's did. 

The point of that is that I'm hoping LP will have better online....>_>


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> It's about damn time people in europe got stuff a little earlier than the americans.



They get DBZ gamess sooner then us every time


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^FUCKERS< FUCK FUCK FUCK.



I shall play it the moment my live works


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2006)

You're right, besides Budokai 2, but it's not like they get them a month ahead.  The releases are only by a week at the most, so it's not a big deal, like lets say... console launches. XD

Besides, Lost Planet MP demo comes out tomorrow for the US.  Rejoice.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Delay's hurt


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2006)

Getting my 360 tommrow, premium, I get to get two games. Which ones? I'm def getting Gears of War but what other ones?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Saints row, splinter cell or rainbow six.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 22, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> The Lost Planet multiplayer demo is out in the EU right now. O_o



How comes I can't seem to find it!!...



			
				shogun said:
			
		

> In the market place today emerged (we need to use this word more often ) Small arms. This is essentially a poor man's smash brothers but after purchasing it i must say: it's alright. Not exactly spectacular but it features a decent multiplayer. Although; once worms comes out, which is very soon, i doubt i will play it again...



Yeh i enjoyed it quite a bit.. the controls are quite hard to get the hang of but it is fun.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeh I got it now... cheers!


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 22, 2006)

I turned on the vibration today...Oh, dear lord! Mon dieu! It's like sex in my hand!! Finally, after so long!!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 22, 2006)

have anyone try to d/l movies yet?


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 23, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> have anyone try to d/l movies yet?



I look'd around. They don't have anything I would want to d/l yet.


----------



## Geetay (Nov 23, 2006)

> Although; once worms comes out, which is very soon



Ah...good old worms. Wait, what?! Worms is coming to XBLA??
When was this announced?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 23, 2006)

did Castlevania come out on Marketplace?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 23, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> did Castlevania come out on Marketplace?



Symphony of the Night is currently slated for a Quarter 1 2007 release.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

They moved it up a quarter... bastards.  Although I really don't have high hopes for it since Digital Eclipse (the one who has been doing all the Live Arcade games for Konami) has been putting out a lackluster effort on all the releases so far. =/


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anybody know when Roboblitz is coming out? Maybe I'll put some microsoft points on my christmas list. Hah.


----------



## podsandgods (Nov 23, 2006)

the 360 is the next system im planning on getting. Gears of war looks badass and all, but the reason I want one is because of a little game coming out for it called Bioshock. That game looks fucking ill, even sicker than Halo 3 in my opinion.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 23, 2006)

Gears of War is accidentally "confirmed" as a trilogy.
x


*Spoiler*: __ 





> On several occasions, CliffyB has been asked about a follow-up to Gears of War but he has avoided confirming a sequel. Despite that, it seems that Microsoft is already counting on a Gears of War trilogy.
> 
> In an interview with GameDaily, Jeff Bell, the Corporate Vice President of Global Marketing for the Interactive Entertainment Business unit at Microsoft, has accidentally confirmed that the publisher plans a trilogy of games set in the Gears of War universe. *Speaking on the ?Mad World? commercial, Bell said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

The game leaves itself too open to be just 1 game anyway.  Good to know regardless. ^^


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2006)

Geetay said:


> Ah...good old worms. Wait, what?! Worms is coming to XBLA??
> When was this announced?



it was announced first via the team 17 website and Eurogamer.net had a story on it. However, i think at the request of team 17 they had to take it down. But it is certainly coming before the end of the year.


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2006)

I wish theyd release SF3: Third Strike on XBLA=[


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd need to mod my d-pad before that ever happens.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 23, 2006)

podsandgods said:


> the 360 is the next system im planning on getting. Gears of war looks badass and all, but the reason I want one is because of a little game coming out for it called Bioshock. That game looks fucking ill, even sicker than Halo 3 in my opinion.



Yeah, Bioshock seems wicked good... especially to me since I'm a huge system shock fan


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

As long as it's fun, I'm down.  And I wouldn't expect the same level of graphical quality as Gears, considering it is Epic's own engine.  They better know how to work the magic on it.  Besides that, I love the art direction of LP.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah, it is certainly unique, although the fun levels drop depending on the amount of players. This is one of those games where the more the merrier.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 23, 2006)

does anyone know the OFFLINE multiplayer modes availiable for RB:las vegas?


----------



## Shogun (Nov 23, 2006)

sorry, i have no idea, hell, i don't even know the online ones.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 24, 2006)

Just in case anyone is a huge racing buff, IGN gave the official steering wheel a 9.0.

In other news, I finally beat Gears, not the hardest game I've ever played, but still difficult (I played on hardcore, I never start of the first difficulty level, that would be insulting ), and I finally played online. Very impressive. I have yet to play co-op though.

RockLee, you should get a 360, this is coming from the prospective of gamer to gamer, not fanboy to gamer, it really is a well built/designed console, and it already has great games, and an even better line up.

. Which means they now make a profit on each console, they better drop the price soon, or start some awesome bundle, I am just glad I bought it when they lost money 

In further news, I can't get my computer to turn on, it is either the power supply or the processor, either way, I am kind of depressed, and am having to use the crappy family computer.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2006)

slimscane said:


> . Which means they now make a profit on each console, they better drop the price soon, or start some awesome bundle, I am just glad I bought it when they lost money



So Microsoft isn't allowed to make a little profit for once?  I say let them profit off this for a while.  They deserve a little cash for what they have done  


IGN kind of reviews what the 360 is after one year.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't think that is how the console business should work, or at least, that isn't how it worked in the past. I have been openly mad about Nintendo making money on each Wii, it would be fanboyish not to do the same for the 360


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

ah my first since me being baned go to be back. I've been in the xbox360 forums and now i am sold on getting a 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> So Microsoft isn't allowed to make a little profit for once?  I say let them profit off this for a while.  They deserve a little cash for what they have done
> 
> 
> IGN kind of reviews what the 360 is after one year.



Nice a 8! That's pretty good, i actually put it higher, since the 16 games i have, only regret one, so I'd give it a 9.0. Of course a whole point off for shitty freezes


----------



## Zouri (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, looks like I've invested my money well if IGN gave the 360 an 8. Now if the Wii can do the same in a year or so then I'll know that I can invest money quite well (even though I would get one anyway).

And even though I hate to admit it, I think that Microsoft deserves to make a little money off the 360. It's a quality product, even though they didn't get any from me (I bought mine used).


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 24, 2006)

I brought my 360!!

I got Gears of war and NBAK27 and the premium console with all the things and a wireless controler for only £320.00


----------



## slimscane (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice  Welcome to the club, do you also have Live?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope Soul Calibur 4 comes soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh yeah Micro deserves some payback for a great built system


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Hope Soul Calibur 4 comes soon.



I hope it's not Playstation exclusive again


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

^Only 1 and 3 where, so this one prob be multi-platformed.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 24, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Nice  Welcome to the club, do you also have Live?



I'm getting it on april because I want to be really good at Gears of War and NBA.  I'll also be getting loads of games since it's my birthday then 

I do however have a month free live. When I get elder scroll, tommorow, I'll check it out >__>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> So Microsoft isn't allowed to make a little profit for once?  I say let them profit off this for a while.  They deserve a little cash for what they have done
> 
> 
> IGN kind of reviews what the 360 is after one year.



They need to make a profit there gaming division took a 4 billion dollar hit because of the Xbox and the Xbox never made a profit either. They will not drop the price for at least another year. There making profit off the 400 dollar model but losing money off of the 300. Its not good for a company to NOT make a profit off there consoles and Microsoft finnaly is after 6 years of not getting no profit with the xbox ( meaning they where still in the Red)


@rocklee

Rock i would wait till how 2007 turns out and plus 07 is when the 65nm cpus will be in all 360's. Really only games to judge "next gen "worthy off of the 360 is really just GoW and Dead Rising atm . 2007 will give you a clear picture of what HD system you wish to have. ( i have a 360 btw , not sure if you knew that or not)


@L
Welcome to the club though you should have ogttten the 65nm cpu ones! i plan to use my EB warrenty when they come out to get one!


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 24, 2006)

SsJ3_Goku said:
			
		

> They need to make a profit there gaming division took a 4 billion dollar hit because of the Xbox and the Xbox never made a profit either. They will not drop the price for at least another year. There making profit off the 400 dollar model but losing money off of the 300. Its not good for a company to NOT make a profit off there consoles and Microsoft finnaly is after 6 years of not getting no profit with the xbox ( meaning they where still in the Red)



I say don't expect a price drop until Sony does a price drop. That's my prediction. Sony at the moment can't risk a price drop because it will result to huge loses. So you guys might have to wait until Winter '07-'08 before you can see the price drop.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah I think SC4 should be Multi-platform.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 24, 2006)

How well did SC3 sell, I heard it wasn't the best, but I have never heard sale figures. I figure that SC4 would have to be multi platform, I mean, the PS3 doesn't have a large enough install base for it to be all the profitable.

Ssj3, it came out of the spoilers!  Between you and 2Shea, my forum browsing capacity has decreased 30%!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

By popular demand the spoilers where removed   i think she has a nice pose dont you think? 

SC3 did not sell to well , not well at all, i heard quite a bit of the fans where dissaopinted that the fact it was only on ps2 and it ran slow and had frame hick ups and the loading was bad. plus the fact it was not much of an upgrade from 2.

SC2 sold pretty well on multiplatform and you wnat to know whats funny? the GC's sold the most 


SC4 would be REALLY nice and i know Nacmo is making 30 games for Wii and 10 games for Xbox 360 and Ps3. Hopefully the next soul calibur will be better than 3


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2006)

I can't w8 to see how SC4 will look.

Naruto 360 FTW.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

When is Ninja Gaiden 2 comming out?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2006)

No word on Ninja Gaiden 2.  We haven't even seen so much as a screen shot of it yet, so don't expect it soon.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Not til Sigma is released.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2006)

Crackdown Trailer
now, COMMENT!!!  

I'm not sure if that's even new, but I really wasn't thinking much of this game until I just saw that.  Looks pretty hot.  Looks like they may need to fix shooting controls a bit, but I can't be sure about that.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 25, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Not til Sigma is released.



Sigma isn't being done by Itagaki. So Ninja Gaiden 2 might be announced even before Sigma is released. .


----------



## Akira (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay WTF? My 360 has convieniently decided to scratch my GoW disc, so not only can i not get a refund or another copy, I can't even play my favourite F**kin 360 game !!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

This is where that EB games game protection plan comes into play. XD


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

That is quite convenient, wait a second  That sucks dude if my 360 decided to scratch my Gear, I would be depressed! Did you turn it on it's side while it was on or something  (kidding)


----------



## Akira (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, More Great News everyone! Now COD3 doesn't work EITHER!
I'm selling my 360 for a preordered Wii first thing tomorow ¬_¬


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

You are going to sell a broken 360?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 25, 2006)

Well all 360's from before January were recalled, so if yours is one of those you could get it replaced, but heck Microsoft will usually replace it anyway lol.


----------



## Akira (Nov 25, 2006)

> You are going to sell a broken 360?


Worth a try i guess =[ If they don't accept it im just stuck with it until i trudge through about 2 hours on the "Microsoft Help Line" being put on hold hoping that they will replace it or i can at least have my money back.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

when did you buy? They should replace it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 25, 2006)

I always keep hearing with these 360's with all these problems. Am reluctant to buy one now.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

The squeaky wheel gets the oil Bethemdown, it isn't any overreaching problem. The majority of 360 users never experience real problems, and that is exactly why you never hear of them. When everything is working correctly, what is there to complain about?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 25, 2006)

I just been on the xbox forums and i always see threads about my xbox this and that is not working,but still imma get one regardless because am a mindless drone.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2006)

Well i took out my inner cooler, cause there was a red light kept appearing on my XBOX 360. ONE red light. Now it's out, no more.


----------



## Shonin (Nov 25, 2006)

You know, most Intercoolers are proven to give _more_ of a chance to overheat your 360 than not.  Waste of money IMO.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 25, 2006)

does any one play 360 with sdtv?? Is it worth it if u dont have a hdtv??. Am pheening to get a nice Lcd Hdtv,but i need to stack up.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

I use to, I played it on an SDTV up until a few days ago when my brother bought an HDTV, and while there is quite a difference, it is still awesome with an SDTV.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 25, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> does any one play 360 with sdtv?? Is it worth it if u dont have a hdtv??. Am pheening to get a nice Lcd Hdtv,but i need to stack up.



I play 360 on SDTV and you notice the great graphics that are there just not to high resoultions. Though some games like Dead Rising you cannot read jack shit without an HDTv... danm capcom lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, SDTV is fine, but some games fuck you, like SS3 mentioned, Dead rising


----------



## Shogun (Nov 25, 2006)

nah, i have consigned oblivion to the back of my mind, so any expansion pack is a no go for me. 

i purchased small arms, it is quite a good laugh for multiplayer, i didn't see any reviews i just got it based on my experience with the trial.


----------



## Geetay (Nov 25, 2006)

> i have consigned oblivion to the back of my mind, so any expansion pack is a no go for me.



Dare I ask why you consigned Oblivion into the back of your mind?
Lack of sleep, perhaps?
About Small Arms... it feels like it lacks depth. My friends often come over to my house for a round or 50 of gaming, so Small Arms seems like a perfect buy.
I just feel like I'm going to loose interest a couple of days after purchase. Some of the attacks are kinda cheap too... like Tyrone's freeze attack.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 25, 2006)

yeah, that's what happned to me, with gears about you will never touch it, especially with friends around.


----------



## Geetay (Nov 25, 2006)

^^^
I'm a bit confused. You mean I won't play Small Arms, because I have Gears to play? I can agree with that, but with friends around? Gears is only 2 player so...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 25, 2006)

can componet cables work with a regular sdtv


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2006)

If you have RGB connections on the back of your TV, of course it can.  Just don't expect magical HDTV to come out of it, but it's slightly better than S-Video.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2006)

Just got smackdown vs raw, i suck really really bad, lolol, it takes like 10 seconds to get up and i'm tapping the shit out of X and A, wtf?


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 26, 2006)

I just got Elder Scroll...

'nuff said if you know about the game


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 26, 2006)

I bought gears of war yesterday, and I just got home, after I've checked all my messages it's chainsaw-bayonette time!!!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 26, 2006)

L said:


> I just got Elder Scroll...
> 
> 'nuff said if you know about the game



how are you finding time to tell us this?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 26, 2006)

holy sh*t, Gears is intense! 
The chapters feel kind of short, but the resistance is pretty good, even on easy.
and the cover system kicks ass!

man, I need a shower XDDD


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 27, 2006)

I have found myself drifting towards the online demo of Lost Planet more than the multiplayer on gears, I think im the only one though!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> holy sh*t, Gears is intense!
> The chapters feel kind of short, but the resistance is pretty good, even on easy.
> and the cover system kicks ass!
> 
> man, I need a shower XDDD



Wait til you start insane... ;_;



> I have found myself drifting towards the online demo of Lost Planet more than the multiplayer on gears, I think im the only one though!


If the Wii wasn't taking so much of my time, I'd be doing the same.  It takes a bit to get used to, but holy crap its insane and fun.  I just figured out how to roll now. ^^


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 27, 2006)

Niabingi said:


> I have found myself drifting towards the online demo of Lost Planet more than the multiplayer on gears, I think im the only one though!



Enjoy the Lost Planet SP demo. Can't say I have enjoyed the MP demo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 27, 2006)

uhm, if I play a game (solo) in GoW, and then later start a new game (coop) will the previous savegame still be left?


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 27, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> uhm, if I play a game (solo) in GoW, and then later start a new game (coop) will the previous savegame still be left?



If your Marcus in the new game. Then no it won't be there. If your Dom in the new game then yes it will be there.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> If the Wii wasn't taking so much of my time, I'd be doing the same.  It takes a bit to get used to, but holy crap its insane and fun.  I just figured out how to roll now. ^^



It took me a while to figure out how to roll, I was so used to the whole just tap A thing from gears...
Oh and you have a Wii im very jealous but im holding out for a little while.

I just started a co-op gears game on intense so doing that and getting all the COG tags will hopefully keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 27, 2006)

Wtf, how do I start a game as Dom?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> Wtf, how do I start a game as Dom?



You have to play co-op to do that.  Someone hosts and you join in as Dom or if you're doing split-screen, have that person sign-in on a different gamertag and have yourself sign in as player two.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay, I played some coop today with a friend and shiiit, the game blew me away even more! 
the part where you have to stay in the light was so friggin cool


----------



## Shogun (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah, i did that bit on co op too, awesome fun.

Speaking of awesome fun, i got viva pianta today, what a game, certainly isn't one for kids though, its complexities are perplexing at times...but that could just be me. anyway, i recommened it to anyone looking for something different.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm going to put Viva Piñata on my christmas wishlist 
I was actually gonna buy it but it doesn't come out until the 1st here, so I bought Gears of war instead XDDDD
those 2 games where/are must haves for me, and then Bioshock, halo3, brothers in arms, maybe Mass effect and the sequels to GoW... 

funny thing, I usually prefer othere genres over fps (Rpg's mostly). Oh well


----------



## slimscane (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I might get viva piñata too, it seems like so much fun, and it has gotten good reviews.

- No time frame, just that they are working towards it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 27, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I think I might get viva piñata too, it seems like so much fun, and it has gotten good reviews.
> 
> - No time frame, just that they are working towards it.



I still don't see MS dropping the price of the 360 until Sony is forced to do theirs. Halo 3 is just around the corner man.

Sneak King is one heck of a game lol.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 28, 2006)

The thread messed up  Stupid forum glitch.

Also, I had to search through post count to find the news and discussion threads, what is going on?

Anyway, I go Big Bumpin', bumper cars + friends = lots of fun. Very Impressive, I love burger king


----------



## Kduff (Nov 28, 2006)

slimscane said:


> The thread messed up  Stupid forum glitch.
> 
> Also, I had to search through post count to find the news and discussion threads, what is going on?
> 
> Anyway, I go Big Bumpin', bumper cars + friends = lots of fun. Very Impressive, I love burger king



Same here, I can't find any console discussion threads.  Is it a glitch, or the man keeping us down?

Edit:  I think they just trashed them all to make new ones.  Or just to trash them.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 28, 2006)

Has Anyone played Rainbow 6 Las Vegas? If you have,tell me what you thought of the game and how are the graphics and gameplay and overrall experience from playing the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

It's fucking great - Everybody who likes that series. 

Don't care for it - me


----------



## slimscane (Nov 28, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Same here, I can't find any console discussion threads.  Is it a glitch, or the man keeping us down?
> 
> Edit:  I think they just trashed them all to make new ones.  Or just to trash them.



I think it was just a glitch, because I found them by sorting by post count, it just took a long time, but they were there, I see that the Wii one is back up. That was weird, either that, or DS has some 'splainin' to do! 

I haven't played it, but everyone seems to really like it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 28, 2006)

it got really frikkin high scores on gamespot, read the review... I think Gears is probably better (except it's too short)


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2006)

Blue Dragon gets 9/9/9/10 from Famitsu.

Nice, but almost expected. XD  Congrats Mistwalker. ^^


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 29, 2006)

this thread has been dead for a while. it looks like the wii thread getting all the posts


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Blue Dragon gets 9/9/9/10 from Famitsu.
> 
> Nice, but almost expected. XD  Congrats Mistwalker. ^^



Thats so awesome for microsoft and mistwalker! I honestly think Blue Dragon is gonna do well in Japan it may not be a console seller but it will still have success what with the mange tie-ins and all anyone who has been to the konoha library section would have seen the blue dragon manga thread that someone started. it has a few pages of the shonen jump manga and I have to say it looks really damn good.

Anyways now I want to try and get my hands on a full review.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2006)

I just wanna play blue dragon, where the fuck is the US release date already?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> this thread has been dead for a while. it looks like the wii thread getting all the posts



 it got six posts _yesterday_ how has it been dead for a while? The only time it left the front page was when all the news threads left, and this is despite the fact that it has been a slow news week for 360.

 Blue Dragon


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 29, 2006)

i don't have the patience for rpg.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 29, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> i don't have the patience for rpg.



a while ago I didn't either til I bought enchanted arms for 360 even though it wont' hold a candle to Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I think I will be getting Viva Pinata for christmas


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 29, 2006)

Is it just me or there is something going on in the forums. I can't post and when I do it said I double-posted. A thread shows it has 8 pages but in reality has 7. What's up?


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 29, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> a while ago I didn't either til I bought enchanted arms for 360 even though it wont' hold a candle to Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon.



How do you like Enchanted Arms? I have it and just wanted to get your review.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> How do you like Enchanted Arms? I have it and just wanted to get your review.



by all means it's not the best rpg but It's the only Jrpg for 360.

It's okay until I beat it.

if you beat the game you too will see what I'm talking.

makoto


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 29, 2006)

Famitsu gave Blue Dragon (Xbox 360, Microsoft) - 9 / 9 / 9 / 10 - (37/40)

Heres a quick summary of the review text:

Storytelling is very effective and nicely done, Battle system is easy to handle and well balanced,
Having mass appeal for newbies as well.
Gamers will be satisfied with depth in battle,and tons of hidden things around objects.
We can say BD is very traditional but very evolved RPG.
-- Score 9 --

It feels like traditional epic RPG revived with high-end technologies.
Softly and heart warming visuals.very customizable grow-up system with depth.
Effects and cutscenes are not so flashy, but techniques of storytelling are really skills.
-- Score 9 --

Well balanced RPG with authority. Battle is very deep, Kudos to Shadow system with lot of categories and skills,
And some nifty systems like making enemies fought each others.
The story is very compelling, each events have moving dramas.
One thing that depressed me a little was there is a feature to check enemy's poo.
-- Score 9 --

Battles and UIs include command directions are totally stress-free.
You can play for hours w/o stress, This is relatively uncommon for typical RPGs.
We could find joy of Toriyama's artworks, even in movies and battles.
And I really love the music on boss battle, performed by Ian Gillan.
-- Score 10 --

--- This weeks "summary" must buy! --
Reviewer1:You gamers must play BlueDragon and better to try spreading this for non-gamers.
Reviewer2:RPG gamers won't have any regret for buying BlueDragon.
Reviewer3:I can recommend BlueDragon for everyone. Cutting edge but Retro feeling. I'd rather say those kids will love it.
Reviewer4:BlueDragon is very solid, Ian Gillan's boss music made dug up old CD and listen in "Speed King"


----------



## Shogun (Nov 29, 2006)

check an enemy's poo?! but other than that: yeah, so it looks like it is a must buy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

good stuff about BD  the main reason why i purchased a 360 , i cannot wait to play it!


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 29, 2006)

Im so glad that Blue Dragon got a good review! I cant wait to play this game I have been looking forward to it ever since I heard about it.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2006)

I want to play it so bad , and the thing is that it got such great reviews _despite_ being a 360 game and not being made by Square Enix, that is what I believe


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2006)

HAHA checking poo!  But game looks awsome ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I want to play it so bad , and the thing is that it got such great reviews _despite_ being a 360 game and not being made by Square Enix, that is what I believe



Well 3 of the ppl behind the game where behind one of the best Squaresoft games ever made ( Chrono Trigger)  soo in a sense it was a former square employee . Plus Fumitsu loves RPGS so i will wait till stateside reveiws the game.

Plus everyone in japan loves toriyama's work its crazy.

i cannot wait to play it because i need an RPG for 360 that is actually worth playing!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2006)

I suppose that's true, but I will not pay attention to the IGN review. They are starting to suck really hard when it comes to reviewing things like RPGs. Penny arcade did a strip on it a while back when they were reviews [EA], and I have since actually noticed it. Here is the strip.

Now adays IGN likes to knock games for what they're not instead of what they actually do poorly.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

i find IGN and 1up my Reveiw sites for online reveiws. They do them extreamly well.


for mags its only Gameinformer that i trust. Other than that i take them as a grain of salt.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 29, 2006)

Lost Planet Loves Standard Def

Final version to feature larger text.

by Hilary Goldstein
 November 28, 2006 - Any savage with a standard definition television and a copy of Capcom's Dead Rising knows the pains of tiny text. Those with SD televisions were given text so small it was nearly indecipherable. The Lost Planet demo made it appear as if Capcom had not learned its lesson. Those playing the demo on SD TV sets have already begun complaining about the small text during multiplayer Elimination matches. Fear not, Capcom has heard your cries of protest and is making fixes for the final release.

When you place your copy of Lost Planet in your 360 in mid-January, it will automatically detect whether you have an HD or SD TV. If you have an SD TV, you will get appropriately larger text. This fix is not going to be implemented in the demo, but as you can see from the comparison below, it makes a big difference in the retail version.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i find IGN and 1up my Reveiw sites for online reveiws. They do them extreamly well.
> 
> 
> for mags its only Gameinformer that i trust. Other than that i take them as a grain of salt.



IGN is good, but 1up is garbage, there reviews suck big cock, don't trust em. 

As for RPG worth playing, actually enchanted arms was done pretty damn good


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 29, 2006)

In IGN we trust


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 30, 2006)

As most if not all 360 owners or would-be owners know there is a Halo Multiplayer Beta Test available this upcoming spring. But, as expected at least I did the Beta Test will only available to a select few. Though this may damper some spirits. It may end up being a good thing in the end because for those who are selected. Microsoft may not need to charge a premium fee. Anyways you supposedly will be able to sign up for that chance on December 4 which coincidentally is when the new 1 minute Halo 3 trailer will appear on MNF and later be available on XBL Marketplace for those who don't watch football or don't have ESPN (which is expected to show more than the other trailer) on Bungies site. 

This news all summed up by me from : 

I would also like to note I am dropping Gold until '07 because of hitting the books for Finals affective after this weekend. So if anyone wants to hit up Gears of War I'll be on most of the weekend.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Now that 360 been out for awhile the games are cheaper, check out the list i made. 


Madden NFL 2006 - 13 Bucks
College Hoops 2K6 - 15 Bucks
Ridge Racer - 18 bucks
Perfect Dark - 20-30 bucks
The Outfit - 20 bucks
Project Gotham Racing 3 - 20 bucks
Kameo Elements of Power - 20 bucks
Tomb Raiders legends - 25 bucks
King Kong - 25 
Full Auto - 25
Quake 4 - 25
Rumble Rose XX - 25
Condeemed - 25
Burnout revenge - 25
Prey - 25
Dead Or Alive four - 30
Ghost recon - 30

Thinking of picking some up. *Note some games are used* 

Thinking Rumble Rose XX/Perfect Dark/Quake Four *I like quake so i think so*.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 30, 2006)

Soul Factions Online

lol


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Soul Factions Online
> 
> lol



Wow...from now on my dreams will be hunted :amazed


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 30, 2006)

who has played blue dragon if its even out yet


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW Sonic got a 4.8 from Ign man that's low.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah I was quite shocked by that score myself.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 1, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> who has played blue dragon if its even out yet



only reviewers, it comes out on the 7th in Japan.

4.8? O_O _ouch_.

, also a new commercial.


----------



## R3trograde (Dec 1, 2006)

Does the beta cost?

I LOL'd at Sonic. First everyone was saying "it's going to be a turnaround for the series...no longer will it wade through mediocrity. The game is ALL ABOUT SPEED!"

And somehow, the retarded programmers didn't even do what we really want in a Sonic game. It's basically the same game as the first two adventure games, same camera issues and the other crap, too. If they actually did what they were saying they would, the game would be sooo much better.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 2, 2006)

They beta wouldn't cost, you would just have to have Live and a 360 I presume, and get picked, which would probably be the hard part.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

So how many games everyone have for 360? I got 17. I like my collection but this Christmas i feel it'll grow to 20-22


----------



## MS81 (Dec 2, 2006)

I got like 6-7 games it will be 8-9 once Lost planet comes out and another cool action game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2006)

I got 1 game, Dead Rising and a FEW XBLA games, my main games do not come out till 07.. Blue dragon being one of the main ones.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

No Saints Row, Gears Of Wars, Splinter Cell? Oh man you make those blind babies cry man...crying...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> No Saints Row, Gears Of Wars, Splinter Cell? Oh man you make those blind babies cry man...crying...



Saints  Row is a glorifed GTA , GoW i do want but well money issues  and splinter cell is not my cup of tea its just a spin off of MGS .



GoW i will get around christmas time thats for sure but blue dragon , LO, and Assisans creed where my main resons of buying a 360... Dead rising was a sleeper hit for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Saints Row i can understand, some just don't like pure fun. But Splinter Cell a copy of MGS? Lmao. I love Metal Gear Solid, probably more then you, but Splinter Cell does a far better job at stealth. Metal gear Solid is still better cause i can more for story in these games but...Just hell no on Splinter Cell being a copy...just no. That's like saying Jak is a copy of mario, just NO.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 2, 2006)

i haven't even played splinter cell and i know its a better stealth than MGS


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, SC exceeded at stealth. I don't think a game will get as good as it, not for awhile anyway. Prince of Persia tried but it failed, though great game. Still MGS stealth is average but the story is excellent IMO. So yeah SC is worthy of every second i put into it for gameplay.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 3, 2006)

Agree on the Splinter Cell opinion. It adds a new level of stealth I guess more realisim than the stealth play of Metal Gear Solid. There is some other game called Cypher Conflict or something that is somewhat bringing some of the good aspects of Prince of Persia/MGS/SC all into one. Don't know if it will be great but it has definitely made it to my radar screen. Anyways answering crazy's question. In total I have owned 7 games. Currently I own 5. Probably own 7 by early next year (Lost Planet/Blue Dragon). Then from there it is all radar games. Not a for sure one besides Halo 3.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2006)

hold up goku, don't knock saints row until you've played it. There is no point saying it is a glrofied whatever, otherwise you would have to admit that blue dragon is a glorified dragon quest, hell, even the names are more similar. 

Saint's row does have some good ideas, especially in terms of customisation and the game itself was executed very well. Graphics are superb and loading is non existant once the initial load is over, even when you go into stores it doesn't load. So yeah, i personally thought that was a great game.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 3, 2006)

I borrowed Saints Row. It's not all that but it is awsome. Too bad I didn't see any motor cycles 

Anyway I got my HD Plasms yesterday, popped in the HD wires and tried out Gears of War. OMG! IT LOOKS REAL-ish! The scenery does look real.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 3, 2006)

does anyone go to the xbox/xbox360 site if so can i get a link to it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

L said:


> Anyway I got my HD Plasms yesterday, popped in the HD wires and tried out Gears of War. OMG! IT LOOKS REAL-ish! The scenery does look real.



lucky you, I'm stuck with my 13"


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 3, 2006)

LCD HDTV is the way to go. Westington has 37 1080p monitor for about a grand or less.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2006)

Goku, I am shocked and appauled. Dead Rising =/= start of the 360 hits. Buy some of the older pwnage games.

It started with Call of Duty 2 at launch, but started in 2006 with Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter.

SC being a spin-off of MGS would be like Mario Kart being a spin off of Gran Turismo. They share similar traits. Thats it. And SC does stealth even better than MGS. The only SC-MGS connection are the jokes about MGS in Chaos Theory.

Saints Row is effortlessly the best GTA clone. Though, the clones suck ass. Saints Row is like GTA, but physics and crazyness. Blowing up TRAINS


----------



## MS81 (Dec 3, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> LCD HDTV is the way to go. Westington has 37 1080p monitor for about a grand or less.



show me this site or link?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Goku, I am shocked and appauled. Dead Rising =/= start of the 360 hits. Buy some of the older pwnage games.
> 
> It started with Call of Duty 2 at launch, but started in 2006 with Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter.
> 
> ...



Actually out of all my games i really didn't like dead rising so I wouldn't even call that a "hit", but i guess if you like it you like it. As for SC i agree with you and everyone else who says it's nothing like MGS and has better stealth. 

And saints Row does it's own thing, of course it's similar but it's great, very fun, and yes blowing up trains is a win/win situation.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 3, 2006)

Xbox rocks so bad hey everyone do you guys have xbox 360 live gamer tags? mines brandon741


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Goku, I am shocked and appauled. Dead Rising =/= start of the 360 hits. Buy some of the older pwnage games.
> 
> It started with Call of Duty 2 at launch, but started in 2006 with Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter.



I perfer to play FPS's on PC that are cross platfrom because of the accuracy or control.. however the wii mote does get this right but you know what i mean i cannot play an FPS with dual analog its not as good.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I perfer to play FPS's on PC that are cross platfrom because of the accuracy or control.. however the wii mote does get this right but you know what i mean i cannot play an FPS with dual analog *I'm not as* good *at it.*


I think that's what you mean


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So how many games everyone have for 360? I got 17. I like my collection but this Christmas i feel it'll grow to 20-22



shit, that's alot of games :amazed 

I got three, GoW, SW2 and PF0 (pf0 was a huuuuge let-down)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I think that's what you mean



No its not as fast or as accurate as a mouse.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2006)

New Lost Planet scans from the new Famitsu.


*Spoiler*: _cuz they be fuckin huge_ 









*Spoiler*: _hot chick on next page_ 









I also finally preordered the Collector's Ed. which comes with the soundtrack and some other randoms.  Also, if you preorder the game from EB or Gamestop, you get a limited edition VS toy.  I couldn't pass that up. XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 3, 2006)

go to westinghouse.com or bestbuy.com anybody goes to the xbox360 forum site?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> New Lost Planet scans from the new Famitsu.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _cuz they be fuckin huge_
> ...



Hot?

this girl is waaaay hotter (i wonder if her boobs bounce)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

It's just a game, no girl is hotter *Vegitto's pic wins*


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> splinter cell is not my cup of tea its just a spin off of MGS .


Had to bring it up because that was such a horrible thing to say.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 3, 2006)

um.. any got xbox live


----------



## MS81 (Dec 3, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> go to westinghouse.com or bestbuy.com anybody goes to the xbox360 forum site?



That's why I told you to show me where there's 37 1080p monitor under a 1000.00?

(sarcasm) because I never seen a 1080p for a G or under.

believe me I went to those sites along time ago.


----------



## crazy101 (Dec 3, 2006)

bestbuyplasma.com  They got it for less than 1000 i think. Reliable site too.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 3, 2006)

crazy101 said:


> bestbuyplasma.com  They got it for less than 1000 i think. Reliable site too.



thanx alot dude  I never seen that I would rep you but I gave to much out.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 3, 2006)

sasuke741 said:


> um.. any got xbox live



Most of us here do. My GT is on my sig. 
I will be dropping the gold account until January because it's Finals week and I'm going to California for winter break and won't be back home till New Years. If you want to add me go ahead.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 4, 2006)

anybody post on the teamxbox.com forums if you haven't its not bad site. just putting out there for you 360 fans.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 4, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> anybody post on the teamxbox.com forums if you haven't its not bad site. just putting out there for you 360 fans.



I do but not a lot though.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 4, 2006)

Remember today the new Halo 3 Ad/Trailer is coming out. It will be shown on ESPN's MNF. But, if you don't have the channel have no sweat it will be available on the Marketplace later on the night.

Also the Beta Testing Signup is today *supposedly*. To sign up. Just hit up this website. . I suspect it will be up around the same time of the airing of the Ad.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 4, 2006)

thanx for the site dude.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah thanks. Doubt i'll get in the beta *Karma's a bitch* But ima sign up like everybody else and glee


----------



## Corruption (Dec 4, 2006)

Yea, I was gonna ask when signups started, because I know it says to go halo3.com, but there was nothing about it yet.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 4, 2006)

sup everyone im back


----------



## Corruption (Dec 4, 2006)

How do you know if you got in? They didn't ask for your gamertag or anything.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 4, 2006)

well, you have to have a MSN live account to sign up, and your gamercard is linked to that.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2006)

Is Unreal Tournament 2007 coming out on 360?!?!?!


----------



## slimscane (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah, why?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, I guess I do have an account...lol, I don't remember doing it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 4, 2006)

Sexy said:


> Is Unreal Tournament 2007 coming out on 360?!?!?!



Actually it has yet to be revealed. Some are saying it might be the whole MS using their own server instead of a neutral one that the PC and PS3 will be connected too. I guess if there is a downfall to Live. It would be that. At the moment Unreal Tournament 2007 is only going to PS3 and the PC. Many people have been asking this at Epic's forums and they always get closed by Mark Rein with the same answer "It announced for PS3 and PC at the moment so stop asking". Anyways after a while. I was finally able to enlist for the Halo 3 Beta. Pain in the butt cause for the past hour or the page were you fill up your info never opened properly always comes up with a search site.

Anyways: My personal observation of the Ad which Bungie has pointed out will hint a special thing that we will see in the game. Looking at other forums the famous hint was what the X button suppose to do. Master Chief holding a device and activating it and slamming it to the floor creating a force field from a missile attack. Another was we will finally get to see Master Chief's face!!! And this one well I sort of got on my own. If you freeze to when Master Chief jumps to a group of enemies. They don't look like your usual Covenant enemy forces. With this storyline ending with this game. It would be nice if it was revealing Master Chief's face.



			
				Darkness Surrounding said:
			
		

> Oh, I guess I do have an account...lol, I don't remember doing it.


If you can sign in to look at your gamertag at xbox.com. Then you have the account that is needed. Pretty much when you created your gamertag and done everything. Then you have the account.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't even know if it worked for me. I put in my info, then press submit and it brings me to a white page, so IDK. Now, the page isn't even loading for me, well there's always tomorrow to try.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 4, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I don't even know if it worked for me. I put in my info, then press submit and it brings me to a white page, so IDK. Now, the page isn't even loading for me, well there's always tomorrow to try.



Yes I guess that was what happened to me a while earlier. I *guess* there are a whole lot of people signing up for it lol.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 4, 2006)

The halo trailer was the shyt. I need a 360 bad


----------



## slimscane (Dec 5, 2006)

I have yet to see the trailer, I will have to check it out tomorrow.

But do you guys want to see some proof of Wii review score inflation? Well, IGN insider did a head to head on Madden 07, and even though it had the highest review score, the Wii was recommended last out of the 3, which went 360, PS3, and lastly Wii. To top it off, out of the Xbox, PS2, NGC, and Wii versions, they said to go with the _xbox_ version, the original xbox, because it had online, better frame rate, and because it _looks_ better. But that is just football so it is a crappy example I suppose. I just found it interesting for the 360 thread.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 5, 2006)

yes indeed the xbox verison madden is way better than the ps2 verison and i speak off experience and their online service is better. The wii verison of madden 07 looks like a current gen game. Oh,if you want to the see the Hd verison of the new Halo trailer just go to gametrailers.com


----------



## Shogun (Dec 5, 2006)

that was an awesome trailer, just too damn short! but i am worried about how good halo 3 will look, i mean, for a game with this much hype it needs to, at the very least, look as good as Gears. But the screen shots so far, as have been seen in numerous magazines, do not look that impressive. 

In terms of the X button feature that force field would be interesting, although, i think it could just be a new grenade type feature. Some people are saying it could be a run button, that would be sweet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

I just came when I watched halo 3


remember sony saying how xbox360 isn't true HD? XDD

wonder if it will finally use more then one core, sine GoW only uses one apparently


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just came when I watched halo 3
> 
> 
> remember sony saying how xbox360 isn't true HD? XDD
> ...



Hate to burst your bubble but the trailer was pure CG. This was revealed by Bungie before the trailer came out.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, that trailer was all CG, and the screen shots that you all have been seeing are from an alpha build that isn't using the real textures.

But, that trailer was very, very awesome


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, but Halo 3's engine still looks great, I can't wait to play the beta.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know if some of you are already dissing Halo 3 for its looks, but I was reading on EGM or IGN that the 17 second clip they saw of the actual single player game was astounding visually.  Halo multiplayer doesn't have as nice visuals as the single player, although they're almost the same.  Just some texture differences and whatnot.

Plus, the screenshots are ALPHA BUILD.  That means the game is just done enough to be barely playable.

Oh, they also said if it looks as good as it did in the clip, it will make you go "Gears of What?"


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 5, 2006)

Halo is going to be the icing on the cake for the 360


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 6, 2006)

what does GC mean? im nub


anyways , anyone know if Mortal Kombat Armageddon plays on 360?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> what does GC mean? im nub
> 
> 
> anyways , anyone know if Mortal Kombat Armageddon plays on 360?



Do you mean CG?
Computer Generated...
and No... It doesn't play.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Dec 6, 2006)

Really? Thought I heard Halo 3 trailer had some mixed elements, CG and Live Video..


----------



## Kduff (Dec 6, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:


> Really? Thought I heard Halo 3 trailer had some mixed elements, CG and Live Video..



It did, the kids were live, the rest wasn't, I believe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 6, 2006)

Vegitto you do realize Dead Rising Uses 3 cores correct? just wanted to point that out.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Halo trailer was fuckin sick, hlao with a story? This might be great.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Halo with a story?  Read the books.


----------



## yuhun (Dec 6, 2006)

The correct term for the 'CG movie' is FMV-Full motion video. But I've seen the multiplayer screenshots, besides the improved textures the multiplayer looks very similar to halo 2. 

I hope they'll add a new features that'll make it stand out from other FPS out there. A magazine I read said the right trigger will be reload now (Similar to GOW) They also said the X button will be something special.  

-I heard rumours of a Quad  bike and Jet ski as new vehicles-how awesome would those vehicles be?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Halo with a story?  Read the books.



Why would i have to waste more money to get a story when the game should do it  Anyway this one looks good is what i meant to say.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 6, 2006)

The game already has enough to worry about. Nothing can tell a story better than a book can.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Why would i have to waste more money to get a story when the game should do it  Anyway this one looks good is what i meant to say.



The books are good read. They do a wonderful job with the backstory of Halo. It's only 17.00 USD to 20.00 USD depending on the bookstore for all three books. Plus there is a new book coming out. Should be interesting.



			
				yuhun said:
			
		

> -I heard rumours of a Quad bike and Jet ski as new vehicles-how awesome would those vehicles be?


Don't know about a Jet-Ski but the ATV is true. It was suppose to show up in Halo 2 but I guess Bungie decided to waited for 3. I believe that is the ATV in the actual trailer. When MC activates the shield bubble there is an upside down ATV.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> The books are good read. They do a wonderful job with the backstory of Halo. It's only 17.00 USD to 20.00 USD depending on the bookstore for all three books. Plus there is a new book coming out. Should be interesting.



you know the game's are based on the books? just making sure


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

^How so? Games came out BEFORE books....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

lol, the books where out long before the game dude, I read about it in PCgamer like a over a year before the first game came out XD
never got around to read it though :/


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 6, 2006)

No, thats not true at all. The books didn't come out untill after the game, but the story had been thought up before the game was even a thought.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

Klaxons - Atlantis to Interzone (Digitalisms Klix Klax R-R-Remix) if you mean these books they aren't the originals XD
"but the story had been thought up before the game was even a thought." I guess that could be true, but I'm 99% sure PCgamer said books ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

The first book did, i'm talking about the game to the book one. Regardless i'm not getting the books to learn the story of a game i only really played Multi on, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

ah so halo is based on one book, and the other books came out? 
me niether, I'm too busy gaming XD


----------



## Shogun (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah, forget the story, it's all about the multiplayer!


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Halo is not based on a book.

You say now who cares about story but when it comes out YOU will care about the story.

Books are great in general.  Why not read some great books based on some great games like Halo?


			
				Potentialflip said:
			
		

> I believe that is the ATV in the actual trailer. When MC activates the shield bubble there is an upside down ATV.


That was a Warthog.  But the ATV was planned for Halo 2, but there was problems getting it in the game and actually making it useful but not _too_ useful.  Or something along those lines.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Cause i love reading, but books to my interest, and halo's story is pretty lame, but master chief as a kid might help me get through single player, the second took me 8 months cause i was so bored with it.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 6, 2006)

ninja of 360 180 is commin out soon


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

The story is so much better in the books from what I have read.  If it's not your thing then that's cool, but I would still recommend checking them out if you want more from the Halo story.

Well the only one I guess I wouldn't recommend is the Halo book titled "The Flood" but thats just because it's a literary version of Halo: Combat Evolved.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 6, 2006)

cool tottly awsome


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

sasuke741 said:


> ninja of 360 180 is commin out soon


wtf is ninja of 360 180


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 6, 2006)

i dunno but the xbox 180 is commin out soon


----------



## Shogun (Dec 6, 2006)

check out ign.com, they do a pretty cool analysis of the halo trailer and it is most certainly the mongoose (ATV) and not a warthog.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

sasuke741 said:


> i dunno but the xbox 180 is commin out soon



The what?

what the hell are you talking about


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 6, 2006)

somebody acutally said a jetski in the game LOL hahaha. How would Master Cheif look in a Jetski.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2006)

The Japanese line up for Blue Dragon.







Wow... this is more people than both XBOX 360 Japan launches combined. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 7, 2006)

^ After 6 year microsoft got smart! :amazed


i seriously cannot wait for BD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2006)

feeding the japanese ppl what they want. Anime related RPG's


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i seriously cannot wait for BD


What's to be excited about?  It's just another FF copy right?  You have played this many, many times before.  And FF usually tends to do it so well.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 7, 2006)

hey pple the xbox 180 is a handheld xbox that plays xbox games on it let me find a pic hold on...

here you go


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2006)

is Ms acutally comming out with handheld that plays xbox games? if does its going to better graphics i see.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> What's to be excited about?  It's just another FF copy right?  You have played this many, many times before.  And FF usually tends to do it so well.



Not a copy, it's a RPG. You have to like RPG to like it. It's like sports games, or shooters, you have to like the genre to respect the games. It looks awesome. 

sasuke741@ PLEASE tell me that picture is fake...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2006)

The Pic's not workin' for me.  Hmm...


----------



## Kduff (Dec 7, 2006)

sasuke741 said:


> hey pple the xbox 180 is a handheld xbox that plays xbox games on it let me find a pic hold on...
> 
> here you go



Can we say fake?  Photoshop for the win.

Why would Microsoft even bother with a handheld?  I mean, they have them already, they're called Pocket PCs.  And look at Sony, they tried, and their PSP looked ten times better than the DS, yet it still failed.  I doubt Microsoft would be dumb enough to put out another attempt at the handheld market, when the 360 is making them plenty of money.

It would just be a waste of their time, along with their investors.  If they do put out a handheld, I'll buy one and eat it.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 7, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> What's to be excited about?  It's just another FF copy right?  You have played this many, many times before.  And FF usually tends to do it so well.



what you don't know can hurt you my friend? 

BD is not another FF copy because the former FF producer Hirobou sakaguchi worked on it as well.

yes FF does it well but this will be just as good as any (I mean any) FF game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

^I wouldn't go that far. May be up there with great but seven and 12 still are the best.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 7, 2006)

sasuke741 said:


> hey pple the xbox 180 is a handheld xbox that plays xbox games on it let me find a pic hold on...
> 
> here you go



If your going to show a pic. At least modify it a bit more. You definitely see PSP on the bottom-left corner. The shape of the LCD screen is definitely the PSP's LCD Screen.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2006)

There's a Lost Planet movie trailer on Live Marketplace right now.  Only if the in-game graphics looked like that. 

I still have the Collector's Edition on preorder, so my hype is still high for the game. ^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> If your going to show a pic. At least modify it a bit more. You definitely see PSP on the bottom-left corner. The shape of the LCD screen is definitely the PSP's LCD Screen.



Not to mention that the xbox logo looks so crap and 2d


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Not a copy, it's a RPG. You have to like RPG to like it. It's like sports games, or shooters, you have to like the genre to respect the games. It looks awesome.



My statement was directed solely at Goku and really, I didn't mean it.  I'm smarter than that  

It was my way of responding to his attitude toward the Splinter Cell series.

About the handheld:
There was many rumors going around a loong time ago about a MS handheld, but it actually turned out to be the Zune (*edit* actually i dont think it was the zune i think it was the Microsoft Origami).  And as everyone should know, MS has their hands full waging war on two fronts against Apple and Sony.  I doubt they will step into handheld gaming this early.  But if Xbox 360 gets even more popular I honestly wouldnt be surprised if they attempted to enter the handheld market around when the next next gen consoles are coming out.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 7, 2006)

That handheld is so very fake. Period.

I wouldn't be surprised if BD was better than alot of FFs, I mean, to me it will almost definitely be better than some very critically acclaimed ones, but I will leave numbers out of this


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 7, 2006)

well its common sense that BD will be good look they have the ARt director from Chrono Trigger , the story person from chrono trigger and the music guy ( well part of the music ppl there was 2 ppl working on CT)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

So that makes it good? Hell every guy can make it bad. Shit he could of directed and done all that and still suck, but it doesn't. It looks great.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 7, 2006)

when does blue dragon come out in america?

that game really looks amazing..


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

^No date yet


----------



## Hylian (Dec 7, 2006)

STILL no date? but it's already out in japan >.<

o well, japan needs that game more than we do


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

Hell fucking no, i want my blue dragon!


----------



## slimscane (Dec 7, 2006)

Haha, you want it, they _need_ it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So that makes it good? Hell every guy can make it bad. Shit he could of directed and done all that and still suck, but it doesn't. It looks great.



Yes it makes it good because those 3 guys are basically in charge of the game there heads of the head in there departments and the guy who is doing the story is also the director..


so yes with those guys making it , it does make it good.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

But how about if someone didn't like chrono trigger much *Me* But still thinks this game looks good. I had no idea who the creator or anything was except akira *DBZ guy* Had to do with some designs. Game still looks good regardless that i didn't like CT much, so i don't really see how that one guy makes a difference. 

@Slims - That really, who cares, xbox 360 will NOT sell well there, focus on America and Europe and lets make it simple.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2006)

Rpg games are taking over the world.


----------



## R3trograde (Dec 7, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> Rpg games are taking over the world.


LOLLERS

BD is beautiful but quite honestly RPGs don't really excite me.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2006)

I need instant gratification.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 8, 2006)

yes RPGs are taking over the world


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2006)

sasuke741 said:


> yes RPGs are taking over the world



I disagree.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 8, 2006)

why is that


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> But how about if someone didn't like chrono trigger much *Me* But still thinks this game looks good. I had no idea who the creator or anything was except akira *DBZ guy* Had to do with some designs. Game still looks good regardless that i didn't like CT much, so i don't really see how that one guy makes a difference.
> 
> @Slims - That really, who cares, xbox 360 will NOT sell well there, focus on America and Europe and lets make it simple.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure Akira Toriyama is the well known because of Dragon Ball/Z series.

But if your a Final Fantasy fan (I've seen your other posts so I know you are). It would be nice to know who are the big names that made Final Fantasy big in the first place. Sakaguchi is considered the godfather in many instances with not only creating the game but one of the founders of Square (though he is sort of responsible of the reason why Square had no choice but to combine with Enix to create the current Developer Square Enix; FF:TSW) and Uematsu is well known for Final Fantasy music (which is a big part of what makes Final Fantasy... Final Fantasy).

As for your take for Chrono Trigger. That's your opinion which is okay and I can fully understand. Not everyone likes Final Fantasy when it comes to RPG's, not everyone likes Halo. So yeah I can understand. I guess cause Chrono Trigger was my first true RPG that I give it such praise... more than say Final Fantasy which I will say I have enjoyed as well. Sometimes nothing is like that first great experience.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 8, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Akira Toriyama is the well known because of Dragon Ball/Z series.
> 
> But if your a Final Fantasy fan (I've seen your other posts so I know you are). It would be nice to know who are the big names that made Final Fantasy big in the first place. Sakaguchi is considered the godfather in many instances with not only creating the game but one of the founders of Square (though he is sort of responsible of the reason why Square had no choice but to combine with Enix to create the current Developer Square Enix; FF:TSW) and Uematsu is well known for Final Fantasy music (which is a big part of what makes Final Fantasy... Final Fantasy).
> 
> As for your take for Chrono Trigger. That's your opinion which is okay and I can fully understand. Not everyone likes Final Fantasy when it comes to RPG's, not everyone likes Halo. So yeah I can understand. I guess cause Chrono Trigger was my first true RPG that I give it such praise... more than say Final Fantasy which I will say I have enjoyed as well. Sometimes nothing is like that first great experience.


thank you my good friend I dunno why ppl think this game won't be as good as Final Fantasy or any Square rpg games for that matter. 

Sakaguchi basically made the FF series so now he's moving on with LO and BD.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2006)

I never said it won't be anywhere near as good, it looks great, very excited. All I'm saying is that just cause of the chorno trigger guy i just don't care for him, but the game looks amazing. As for being a FF fan, yep, love all of them with the exception of like nine, cause it sucked. But yeah in total i love FF series, and blue dragon looks so kickass.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2006)

Enough of JRPGs let's talk more about the ARPGs!

The Mass Effect X06 Presentation was finally released to the public.  (it's awesome)

Click


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2006)

Chrono Trigger > Any Final Fantasy only FF that comes close to Chrono Trigger is FF 6


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Chrono Trigger > Any Final Fantasy only FF that comes close to Chrono Trigger is FF 6



Maybe to you, but i disagree alot, but no need for another arguement. 

@Stumpy - Game is looking pretty cool


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 8, 2006)

that mass affect presentation is was dope the game looks good. They showed a GRAW Teaser Trailer too on teamxbox.com


----------



## slimscane (Dec 9, 2006)

Just for fun, this is a NYTimes article: 

Note the nods for the 360 (which would explain me putting it here). 

Also, it should be noted that at the Spike TV game awards Oblivion won Big. I am pretty happy about this, being an Elder Scrolls fanboy, but GOTY? At the Spike TV awards? Pretty crazy, I blame myself.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 9, 2006)

I think I remembered a few people here enjoying Samurai Warriors, so here ya go.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2006)

Lol, so it was a big mistake, i thought the link was to samurai warriors 2, the one that's been out, which i like alot, sorry for this whole mix up, will edit my post


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh shit, another half assed fucking same old same old _____ warriors faggotry.

Fucking PHAIL.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2006)

And someone commenting who doesn't get the fucking meme of it.

Enjoy _____ Warriors Xtreme Empires 8 when it comes out, it will be the same bland looking shit it's been for 4 years already.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh shi lolol, we have *insert something stupid here*

Buying that peice of shit makes you a supporter of Gundam Crossfire, a game that shows you can pull off PS2 qaulity and get fools to buy it. Have fun wasting that money. You are part of the problem on why so many games don't try anything new, people will buy the same shit again and again, as evident by you claiming a PS2 looking game is "awsome", which if we define with the things in questions means "absolutely nothing new, compelling, or anything past the year 2004"

And lol @ Medal of Honor bashing. Maybe the shitty console versions, play the PC ones thx. And I'm not even playing those atm mr/s I LIEK MR DIGIMANS. See, I can bash things you like too, minus what I was bashing was already a pile of assplate.

And it's ironic and hypocitical than you claim MoH is the same damn game while the ____ warriors series has been the same damn game since DW2. At least MoH um..whats the word...has variety. Yes, variety, something Koei has been lacking for 10 years.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Oh shi lolol, we have *insert something stupid here*
> 
> Buying that peice of shit makes you a supporter of Gundam Crossfire, a game that shows you can pull off PS2 qaulity and get fools to buy it. Have fun wasting that money. You are part of the problem on why so many games don't try anything new, people will buy the same shit again and again, as evident by you claiming a PS2 looking game is "awsome", which if we define with the things in questions means "absolutely nothing new, compelling, or anything past the year 2004"
> 
> ...


You are my new god


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 9, 2006)

Dynasty Warriors is Garbage, 15 mins playing it and i already want to destroy it. Game Developers are scared to innovate something new because of failure and lossing money.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Oh shi lolol, we have *insert something stupid here*
> 
> Buying that peice of shit makes you a supporter of Gundam Crossfire, a game that shows you can pull off PS2 qaulity and get fools to buy it. Have fun wasting that money. You are part of the problem on why so many games don't try anything new, people will buy the same shit again and again, as evident by you claiming a PS2 looking game is "awsome", which if we define with the things in questions means "absolutely nothing new, compelling, or anything past the year 2004"
> 
> ...



Big mixup, forget this post.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Oh shi lolol, we have *insert something stupid here*
> 
> Buying that peice of shit makes you a supporter of Gundam Crossfire, a game that shows you can pull off PS2 qaulity and get fools to buy it. Have fun wasting that money. You are part of the problem on why so many games don't try anything new, people will buy the same shit again and again, as evident by you claiming a PS2 looking game is "awsome", which if we define with the things in questions means "absolutely nothing new, compelling, or anything past the year 2004"
> 
> ...


Fucking touché. You are absolutely right. Especially the bold part.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2006)

Great comeback to what I wrote


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 10, 2006)

Is there any sort of US release date set for Blue Dragon? All I can find is to be announced.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol I got neg repped for making you my god julius


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2006)

I got neg repped for my post of pwn, honestly, and maybe harshness. And the way the Neg redp was described, I know who it was 

As for Blue Dragon, they never once mentioned a specific US release date. Maybe most RPG-like; 8 months and so?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah, i'm not going to be holding my breath for blue dragon, it will take ages for that to come to america and far longer for it to come to europe. I just hope it is region free.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Great comeback to what I wrote



Mixup, forget this post.


----------



## narutoenemy1009 (Dec 10, 2006)

i want the xbox 360 premium with an HDTV and with gears of war collector's edition, elder scrolls 4 oblivion, and F.E.A.R !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 10, 2006)

narutoenemy1009 said:


> i want the xbox 360 premium with an HDTV and with gears of war collector's edition, elder scrolls 4 oblivion, and F.E.A.R !!!!!!!!!



don't we all...wait, i have all except FEAR.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 10, 2006)

narutoenemy1009 said:


> i want the xbox 360 premium with an HDTV and with gears of war collector's edition, elder scrolls 4 oblivion, and F.E.A.R !!!!!!!!!



that is my dream also.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 10, 2006)

Lawl PMS kid?

Great show of mature-ness captain rap machine. When I mention how hypocritical you are, claiming a game with variety has none of it while a game with none of it is awsome of your perspective, I am somehow a PMS kid. Thx, so rad, etc etc

You already wrote something back before, you aren't doing it now because I proved my point and there really isn't anything for you to say except potshots at me. I can do the same with your wigra-ness and being on a anime forum, but I won't stoop to your childish level.

I certainly hope you honestly aren't hyped and planning to buy Samurai hackhackhackhackhackhackhackhack-not-even-next-gen-in-any-way for the 360, cause if you are, you certainly like buying shovelware, and it doesn't seem like you buy it for the lawls. You bought Sonic for the 360, while that wasn't a strong decision, buying this would just make Koei release Samurai Warriors Extreme Empires Deluxe 9, and it STILL looking like a middle-aged PS2 game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2006)

Shogun said:


> yeah, i'm not going to be holding my breath for blue dragon, it will take ages for that to come to america and far longer for it to come to europe. I just hope it is region free.


It comes out in Spring of 2007.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyway even though Blue dragon sparked a small jump in japan, it's still struggles. Maybe Lost odyssey will help it?


----------



## R3trograde (Dec 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Waste my time on a anime forum to write something back to a PMS kid? Haha


Ironic words coming from a guy with 8,000+ posts.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyway my friend got his  import version of blue dragon yesterday, he's played about five hours so far, he said he'll send me a impression soon, I'll post it here.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 10, 2006)

why all the hostility?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Big mixup, sorry for that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 10, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> I think I remembered a few people here enjoying Samurai Warriors, so here ya go.



WEll the first one really was not that great and koei has been missing the ball lately sota speak. So this sequal will eventually be in the  5 dollar bin.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

5 Dollars? That's awesome, i wish i could get it for 5 dollars


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 10, 2006)

The second (Sw2) was pretty good, except I was a little tired of the SW theme (DW's setting ftw) but the empire mode + character creation + 400 charachters!!!!?!?!?! that's insane 
I think I'll trade in my sw2 for sw2:empires this february


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2006)

Never liked Koei's hack and slash type of game. Probably that's why I got bored of N3 after 1 hour of gameplay.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 10, 2006)

Man, I'm pissed..... My brother broke one of my controllers and broke my last headset playing GoW.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 10, 2006)

Your brother need to get out.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 10, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Man, I'm pissed..... My brother broke one of my controllers and broke my last headset playing GoW.



your brother needs a beatdown.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 11, 2006)

sup pple whats goin on here dues


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2006)

- 

*Spoiler*: __ 




These lists are based on global unique users connected to Xbox Live. If the Xbox 360 list and the original Xbox list were combined, then Gears of War continues to be the top Xbox Live title.

*Xbox 360 Top Live Titles (UU’s)*
*1*  Gears of War
*2*  Call Of Duty 3
*3*  Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
*4*  Lost Planet Online Demo
*5 * Madden NFL 07
*6*  RoboBlitz
*7*  Call of Duty 2
*8*  Oblivion
*9*  Ghost Recon 3
*10* Small Arms


*Top Arcade Titles (Full Versions)*
*1*  RoboBlitz
*2*  Small Arms
*3*  Hexic HD
*4*  UNO
*5*  Texas Hold 'em
*6*  Geometry Wars Evolved
*7*  Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
*8*  Contra
*9*  Street Fighter II' Hyper Fighting
*10 *Lumines Live!

*Original Xbox Top Live Games*
*1*  Halo 2
*2*  Battlefield 2: MC
*3*  Madden NFL 07
*4 * Counter-Strike
*5*  Call of Duty 3
*6*  Star Wars: Battlefront 2
*7*  Forza Motorsport
*8*  Rainbow Six 3 BA
*9*  Ghost Recon 2
*10 * Call of Duty 2


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2006)

Gears of WAR NUMBER 1 AGAIN!!1


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

Well friend hasn't written his impression but he told me this. 
*
"Anyone getting blue dragon, either it be import or wait till it comes to the states, please give it more then a few hours. As most RPG's it starts off slow, basic attack, few magic/specials, and it's simple. Lots of cinema's for your guys to watch and the graphics's are top notch. It starts off slow, i agree, but once in, about 2 and a half hours, it picks up, and only gets better. The battle system is old school but that's not a bad thing. The story is fun, it keeps you entertaining and as soon as you begin leveling up, you won't want to stop. Well I'll try my best to write a review once i finish but college will keep me busy. k you can send them that." *

He only makes me want it more


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 12, 2006)

I have already put Blue Dragon in my list as a must-have 360 title and if not for my crappy japanese I woulda got it on import as well.

Well I'm not so sure just how accurate these figures are I got them from joystiq.com.. anyway here are the supposed Blue Dragon sales figures I stil don't fully know if its from day 1 or week 1.

70,000 moved on 
43,000 were indivudual games
27,000 were 360/game bundles


----------



## MS81 (Dec 12, 2006)

Niabingi said:


> I have already put Blue Dragon in my list as a must-have 360 title and if not for my crappy japanese I woulda got it on import as well.
> 
> Well I'm not so sure just how accurate these figures are I got them from joystiq.com.. anyway here are the supposed Blue Dragon sales figures I stil don't fully know if its from day 1 or week 1.
> 
> ...


damn that's a lot of purchasing for blue dragon.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2006)

Are there no cheat systems for the 360?
I've been looking around, but can't find any...I'm guessing because of the achievements.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 12, 2006)

How long are the signups for the halo 3 beta suppose to last? I just want to know when they announce who's in the beta already.

^_^ Are you talking about something like codebreaker? Because I know there are cheats for games, but it says if you turn them on you won't get the achievment


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> How long are the signups for the halo 3 beta suppose to last? I just want to know when they announce who's in the beta already.
> 
> ^_^ Are you talking about something like codebreaker? Because I know there are cheats for games, but it says if you turn them on you won't get the achievment


 
Yeah, exactly like codebreaker. heh
Ah, achievements are not too important to me right now. 
Could you maybe link me to these cheats you've seen?(Dead Rising)


----------



## Corruption (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if there's any out for dead rising. The only 360 game I used cheats on before was saints row.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2006)

I see, thanks anyway.
The impossible search continues.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2006)

Datel (Creators of the original Gameshark, Action Replay) aren't making a cheat device for the 360, as many of the games are online, and they dislike online cheating.

You are sadly out of luck with cheating on the 360 it seems. While the DS, it has a cheat device, due to lack of good online.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

If you attempt to hook up to Live with those devices, even if by accident (like auto log-on, for example), Live servers catch that shit quick and BAM, permaban from Live.

If not, just buy an EA game and buy the cheats that way. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2006)

Wait. A. Second.

You have to BUY cheats? Jesus christ..*picard*

They should leave them in by default.

EDIT: So say, for example, for me to use these following cheats:

Unlock All Levels: Y, RB, Y, RB, X

Turn Scott Mitchell Invincible: Y, Y, X, RB, X, LB

All Ghost Team Members Become Invincible: X, X, Y, RB, Y, LB

Unlimited Ammo (appears to reset if you hit a rally point): RB, RB, LB, X, LB, Y

Recharge Life to 100%: LB, LB, RB, X, RB, Y 


I have to BUY them?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL, it's just an example of EA using microtransactions to the fullest on XBOX Live Marketplace.  Like to unlock a set of cars in NFS Carbon would be 300 MS points, but you can still unlock them by playing the game normally.  Basically, you pay to be lazy.

And yeah, Famitsu scores for Lost Planet.



> Lost Planet 360 9,9,9,9



=D


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2006)

Double post, and that doesnt answer my edit 

The cheats were to GRAW btw


----------



## Corruption (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice scores for lost planet, I'm definately picking that up when it comes out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Double post, and that doesnt answer my edit
> 
> The cheats were to GRAW btw



No, you don't have to buy those, let alone any kind of cheats of that nature.  And yeah, that double post was odd.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 13, 2006)

This kinda makes me hope PS3 games' Online play is terrible and limited. heh
I know it's not the best way to thinking, but I like after I beat a game to have fun with GS, CB, and AR cheats.

It would be nice if they just had a way to block cheats from working at all during online play, but oh well I digress.

I believe you need to buy the Superman Returns DVD just to get the codes for the game version.....weird. heh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2006)

Eh, maybe it might happen. But Sony would just add firmware to stop the use of cheat device's, they did that with newer models of PS2's, to prevent older cheat software to not work. Hence why Codebreaker is around V9.0 or something,


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2006)

*December 2006 Backward Compatibility Update? *updated**
3

*Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures’ approved for Xbox 360*
D.Gray-man Chapter 101 translated by Kira666

*Microsoft Breaks World Record For... Biggest Pinata!*
Link removed

*Fable 2 To Use Havok Physics*
Link removed

*Gears of War - Chainsaw Yourself*
Uchiha smexiness


----------



## Shogun (Dec 13, 2006)

still no god damned panzer dragoon orta.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 13, 2006)

well i fell into temptation an bought myself a 360 with gears of war <.<

i don't have any regrets so far, since the game is so awesome... much more on 1080i....

now i have to get live


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, get live, it's what makes xbox 360 so kickass.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 13, 2006)

the 360 can't live without live.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 13, 2006)

true that, gears just wouldn't be the same without chainsawing some fool into next week.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 13, 2006)

For all you rainbow 6 LV fans


----------



## Shogun (Dec 13, 2006)

that is pretty sweet, just like rainbow! i have been neglecting that game because of gears...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

That's pretty damn Pimpin, to bad i don't like Rainbow six


----------



## MS81 (Dec 13, 2006)

damn no Otogi or Street fighter 3 up on the backward compatible list.


----------



## ZE (Dec 13, 2006)

I heard Shenmue 2 is now backward compatible, good news for Shenmue fans, at least some good thing for the series, after this week Sega confirmation that they are not making Shenmue 3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Sega sucks too much right now, they rather make crappy sonic games mixed with bugged out monkeyballs


----------



## Shogun (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah, sega aren't about making good games anymore, just profitable ones. We'll never see another jet set radio, skies of arcadia, shenmue or panzer dragoon again. Bastards.


----------



## ZE (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Sega sucks too much right now



I couldn’t agree more with you. Right now I hate Sega so much.
I will never buy another sega game until they make Shenmue 3.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 13, 2006)

we should start post high def 360 screens like they do over on teamxbox. I got banned for a while.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 13, 2006)

Shogun said:


> true that, gears just wouldn't be the same without chainsawing some fool into next week.



yea  but until then  i can play coop split, which is also fun


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Interesting leak on Assassin's Creed.  If it's true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Secrets of Assassin's Creed Leaked?
Actress lets the premise of high profile Ubisoft title out of the bag in interview.
by Jeff Haynes*

December 13, 2006 - For months, we've been covering every scrap of information about Assassin's Creed, Ubisoft's Montreal's upcoming action game set in 1191 AD during the Third Crusade. As the assassin Altair, players are tasked with eliminating key figures on both sides of the war in an attempt to end the hostilities. Not only does Assassin's Creed offer new stealth mechanics thanks to its social camouflage feature, it also showcases new acrobatic maneuvers using the immediate environment around Altair that haven't been seen before in a game. While there were some curious hints as to whether or not the entire game would be set solely in the Third Crusade thanks to some of the video clips that have been released, we were looking forward to potentially changing the course of history.

Or will we? Interestingly, it seems as though the medieval action title isn't exactly what it seems. Looks like there's more of a sci-fi twist to the game than we initially thought. In an interview with IGN TV, Kristen Bell, the star of Veronica Mars explains her connection to the upcoming game. She also reveals the sci-fi premise behind the game: "It's actually really interesting to me. It's sort of based on the research that's sort of happening now, about the fact that your genes might be able to hold memory. And you could argue semantics and say it's instinct, but how does a baby bird know to eat a worm, as opposed to a cockroach, if its parents don't show it? And it's about this science company trying to, Matrix-style, go into peoples brains and find out an ancestor who used to be an assassin, and sort of locate who that person is."

We contacted Ubisoft for a comment on Bell's disclosure, but they were unavailable at the time this story was published. Looks like we'll be going back to the future with Assassin's Creed sometime next year.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 14, 2006)

that sounds like an interesting twist


----------



## MS81 (Dec 14, 2006)

damn I want to hear some news about Too Human I hope that game plays as good as it looks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 14, 2006)

mass effect looks better


----------



## slimscane (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree, I was reading up on Mass Effect in this OXM I got, and it started to make me nerd out, just by _reading_ about it. Too Human looks good, and Silicon Knights is a good developer, but I don't think they can beat out Bioware and KoTOR team.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 14, 2006)

I am going to double post on my own fruition this time, but it is primarily to spite the boards messing up. Although there is an alterier motive, that being to update news, some good stuff too.

Xbox 360 BC List Updated, This time its real!
Finally, Shenmue II, looks like some good games are getting added.


Never thought I would see the day where an Xbox game outsold _Zelda_ in Japan 


She shouldn't have tipped that over :amazed This won't be good for the violent video games debate


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2006)

What the fuck, blue dragon over zelda? CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 14, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Finally, Shenmue II


ssj3goku should be happy to hear this. 

edit:  oh here's 5 new Bioshock images ftw


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2006)

ya its about time , now only if i can find the game i found it once for 6 bucks sadly i did not pick it up because i did not own a Xbox or 360.


Zelda is geared more towards the American Market than Japan. Its allways been like this since Zelda 1.

and its nice to see blue dragon up there but it will take a few years before Microsoft has any type of market share in japan. 

i cannot wait to play blue dragon should be out here by fall of 07 hopefully.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and its nice to see blue dragon up there but it will take a few years before Microsoft has any type of market share in japan.



Very true, PS3 even has a bigger market share than 360 there right now 

Thanks stumpy! I will promptly change the first posts picture. Now if I would only get around to updating news... -_-

edit: when did the forum spaz out and make the first post one about me getting big bumpin'?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 15, 2006)

Those screenshots of bioshock looks good.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG Soul Calibur 2 looks fantastic on bc update.

although it's not wide screen.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya its about time , now only if i can find the game i found it once for 6 bucks sadly i did not pick it up because i did not own a Xbox or 360.


damn that sucks.  Shenmue 2 is done really well, I didn't like how they tweaked the parrying system (they made it slightly harder than the first, which would sound good for a challenge, but just doesn't work out, especially since it can get frustrating when fighting multiple people and you miss a parry), but everything else worked out great in shenmue fashion.  Too bad the ending makes things so unbearable since Shenmue 3 still seems like a bleak hope.



> Zelda is geared more towards the American Market than Japan. Its allways been like this since Zelda 1.


I actually never new that tidbit before.


> and its nice to see blue dragon up there but it will take a few years before Microsoft has any type of market share in japan.
> 
> i cannot wait to play blue dragon should be out here by fall of 07 hopefully.



FALL!?  I think I'm gonna go insane waiting that long for it to come out


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 15, 2006)

Shenmue 2 rocks, I love how it included a remake of the first game as a movie 

the online shenmue looks pretty lame though :/


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 15, 2006)

New Lost Planet images and a video with much focus on the game's mechs.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm in love with LP I pre-ordered the collector's edition.


----------



## Raw 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Collectors Edition heh???

Does it come in a tin case???

Show me a picture of it!!!

Anywayz does anyone know what day in January that i'll come out (or a guess Early, Mid, Late)

so I can save up $60-70 for it

p.s. is Too Human & Mass Effect coming out 1st Quarter???


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 15, 2006)

got a 360 its good so far got xbox live its fun


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Itachi-X said:


> got a 360 its good so far got xbox live its fun



good for you now you should get PS3,Wii then you will be king. 

LOL serious though you should get Gears of war and if your into fighting games get DOA4.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2006)

this is a picture of the lost planet collectors edition:


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

got gears of war and yea hi got a PS3 and gears of war is fun


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 16, 2006)

Did any of u guys's xbox 360 ever had the 3 rings of death? I just got it yesterday and i called them about it. And how long would it take for this whole thing to be fixed and sent back to me?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

they don't fix it normally, they just send you a new one, shouldtake about a week


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 16, 2006)

^Alright, thanx

Does this happen a lot in xbox 360?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Mine is still fine


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

Had mine since launch, still fine. I hear reports about em every once and awhile though.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

mines ok then again mine is in perfact working order


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 16, 2006)

Most 360's usually get the ring of death after an update I heard.
- As some may know there has been an update recently to up the number of XBox games playable on the 360. 

So far have mine for little over 7 months and officially can say the system is still working fine.

Anyways... news is Gears of War has surpassed 2 million in little over a month.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2006)

my 1st 360 was fine until my lil cousin broke the usb port then I got another one from MS then that one was freezing. this one is has been on good behavior just pray that next update won't fry it.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 16, 2006)

is saints row worth buying?

my friend says it gets repetitive.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 16, 2006)

Just 6 weeks for 2 mill is pretty awesome, I think it deserves it too.

I have never had teh 3 rings :amazed Thankfully.

That Lost Planet CE looks pretty awesome, although I don't think I would get it, I want the game, but I am not looking forward to it _that_ much.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> is saints row worth buying?
> 
> my friend says it gets repetitive.



Your friend is wrong, the game fuckin owns


----------



## Yosha (Dec 16, 2006)

ok, I just did not want to by a gta ripoff.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 16, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> ok, I just did not want to by a gta ripoff.



it is a Gta rip off. anything that has to do with open ended worlds is ripping off Gta.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 16, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> it is a Gta rip off. anything that has to do with open ended worlds is ripping off Gta.


Except the fact that Saints Row isn't open ended.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 16, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> it is a Gta rip off. anything that has to do with open ended worlds is ripping off Gta.



That is a strange comment, because it _is_ a GTA rip off (although that doesn't make it a bad game, it does some things better), but not ever open ended game is a GTA rip off


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> it is a Gta rip off. anything that has to do with open ended worlds is ripping off Gta.



A ripoff that is BETER then GTA


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2006)

Control wise thats about it. Really thats the only thing that makes it better than GTA  the control was dead on.


But in terms of gameplay? its basically GTA.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2006)

yes, saint's row offers good value for money, it is a game that will take a while to beat.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

It just owns GTA in every way, its funner, bigger, better, it has more things, GTA sucks compared to it


this actually HAD a decent story


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

GTA IV is gonna rock on the 360


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Control wise thats about it. Really thats the only thing that makes it better than GTA  the control was dead on.
> 
> 
> But in terms of gameplay? its basically GTA.



Graphics's, controls, customize better in saints row. Story is the only thing better in SA.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

what u talking about saints row


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes. Saints row compared to GTA.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Graphics's, controls, customize better in saints row. Story is the only thing better in SA.


Plus the map waypoint. That thing saved me some huge amount of time, since I exactly knew where to go in the huge map. Every single GTA titles had an issue with the waypoint. You always had to press start and look at the map to find where you are and where you are suppose to go in ever single 10 secs during the mission.

I hope Rockstar learn some stuffs from SR and make it better for their GTA IV.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 16, 2006)

Has anyone played, Viva Pinata?  I have heard many good things about it and plan on getting it for Christmas, I'd like some insight on the game and look for the positives qualities of it.

I heard that Viva Pinata takes a shot on Sony's 'Weak Point' joke, does anyone have the screen cap of that?


----------



## slimscane (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I am going to get it for Christmas too , and yes, I do have a screen cap of it, it is just a few pages back in this very thread I think. I will go back and get it for you.

edit: By "just a few pages back" I appearently meant 13 page (page 8) . Anyway, here it is:


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2006)

Still don't get what's so funny about massive damage  But funny message i guess none the less, either way i plan on getting viva when i could


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 17, 2006)

saints row is ok but GTA is better


----------



## narutoenemy1009 (Dec 17, 2006)

Itachi-X said:


> GTA IV is gonna rock on the 360



I wish Sony made it exclusive for the PS3, I heard they passed it up when Rockstar offered them the Exclusivity. A shame the Blu-Ray in GTA IV won't be any bigger then DVD storage because they have been making it on the 360 as well. You can't have two different games completely with the same title on a different system.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

narutoenemy1009 said:


> I wish Sony made it exclusive for the PS3, I heard they passed it up when Rockstar offered them the Exclusivity. A shame the Blu-Ray in GTA IV won't be any bigger then DVD storage because they have been making it on the 360 as well. You can't have two different games completely with the same title on a different system.



And what does it matter if its on blu-ray or dvd?  Blu-ray is currently not needed at all. Games like gears of war that has the best graphics currently does not max out a dvd, saints row, a game with better graphics then any GTA, same size more features and so on, don't max out the DVD, only game to max out a DVD is blue dragon. And WHY does it have to be PS3 only.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, I totally wish that I wouldn't get to play GTA IV too...

Both systems are getting different bonus content, but I don't think that storage would be an issue even if it were exclusive for sony.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

If MS wanted to they could put GTA on HD-DVD.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

MS81 said:


> If MS wanted to they could put GTA on HD-DVD.



No they cant because they would trow away 90% of the xbox360 owners


----------



## Shogun (Dec 17, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Has anyone played, Viva Pinata?  I have heard many good things about it and plan on getting it for Christmas, I'd like some insight on the game and look for the positives qualities of it.
> 
> I heard that Viva Pinata takes a shot on Sony's 'Weak Point' joke, does anyone have the screen cap of that?



well, as the resident viva pinata nut i might as well try and give some positive points: first off, i would like to say that it is hard to really find a game that is similar to it. harvest moon and animal crossing have been the most comapred to it but neither really offer an adequet comparison. The game is open ended and what you can create in your garden is a very unique thing and you can really make it into something you want. Initially it may be tough to understand all of the different nuances of the game, but with time and effort you will feel that you have created the garden that you want.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No they cant because they would trow away 90% of the xbox360 owners



well ppl need to stop complaining about MS not having enough space when obvious that we have HD-DVD. But you didn't buy it yet so I wouldn't expect you to understand. 

you didn't read my post I said *"IF"*

I have it and I don't see why they can't make special HD-DVD editions of games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

MS81 said:


> well ppl need to stop complaining about MS not having enough space when obvious that we have HD-DVD. But you didn't buy it yet so I wouldn't expect you to understand.
> 
> you didn't read my post I said *"IF"*
> 
> I have it and I don't see why they can't make special HD-DVD editions of games.



Because its like 200 bucks and barely any of the xbox360 owners have and want one


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Because its like 200 bucks and barely any of the xbox360 owners have and want one



well I sure hope you don't complain later on when 4.7-9GB isn't enough for uncompressed games.

or better yet we could take the Blue-Dragon route and multi-disc,Ohhh I get it now you won't like that either.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually I _really_ have no problem with changing disks, and on top of that, why would people _not_ use compression techniques? But it isn't like we need to get into this discussion again


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

MS81 said:


> well I sure hope you don't complain later on when 4.7-9GB isn't enough for uncompressed games.
> 
> or better yet we could take the Blue-Dragon route and multi-disc,Ohhh I get it now you won't like that either.



How about you shut up and stop assuming shit about me.

I have no problems with changing discs as it only takes about a minute. Thing is barely anybody who has a XBOX 360 bought a XBOX360 HD-DVD player so why release them if 

1. they would be more expensive
2. only abou!t 10-15% of the total market would buy them


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Actually I _really_ have no problem with changing disks, and on top of that, why would people _not_ use compression techniques? But it isn't like we need to get into this discussion again



I know slim but ppl will always have something to complain about. 

I was just saying that Blue-Dragon is 3 disc uncompressed then it woud've been 1 HD-DVD disc.



> I have no problems with changing discs as it only takes about a minute. Thing is barely anybody who has a XBOX 360 bought a XBOX360 HD-DVD player so why release them if


I wasn't talking to you I was speaking in general terms about ppl complaining about something.

ppl are complaining that the wii graphics don't compare to the PS3.Or the PS3 price is too High right now.



> you did it in the PS1 days and no on complained.


That was a decade ago dude we shouldn't degrade.

I don't have no problems with it either way but some of you guys seem to have a problem with MS releasing games on HD-DVD just because you didn't buy it.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, it isn't just because we didn't buy it, right now it just doesn't make sense for them to do it, economically that is. After a while more people will have HDDVD drives, and then they can consider making special releases for it, but as it stands now, only about 43,000 drives have been sold.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Well, it isn't just because we didn't buy it, right now it just doesn't make sense for them to do it, economically that is. After a while more people will have HDDVD drives, and then they can consider making special releases for it, but as it stands now, only about 43,000 drives have been sold.



I know slim but when will it ever become economically right for ppl to buy it? 

you can't wait til they lose the format war ya' know. 

but serious I'm sorry Vegitto-kun for assuming you were one of those guys but seriously everyone will start complaining and I was just saying I hope you won't be none of those ppl.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

your me? wha?


----------



## slimscane (Dec 17, 2006)

No no, it _is_ economical for consumers shopping for Hi def dvd format, it is the cheapest thing on the market assuming you own a 360, it isn't economical for Microsoft to put out games in HD-DVD yet.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

slimscane said:


> No no, it _is_ economical for consumers shopping for Hi def dvd format, it is the cheapest thing on the market assuming you own a 360, it isn't economical for Microsoft to put out games in HD-DVD yet.



okay I see what you mean now.

I'm sorry Vegitto-kun is what I was trying to say.


----------



## R3trograde (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a feeling that if it ever gets to the point when 360 games are 2 or more discs (which is dubious in and of itself) that Microsoft will also sell HD-DVD versions on one disc. Think what they do with many computer games now - you can get it for one DVD or cheaper on a couple CD's.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 17, 2006)

MS81 said:


> see this is my point then someone will complain how MS needs to step up it up with there games.
> 
> I bought the HD-DVD for both movies and the possibility of games on the format.
> 
> I mean ppl complained about the Dreamcast still being 1GB disc compared to PS2 4.7GB DVD space, Do you guys want to see the same demise for the 360?



i talked to the guy at gamestop and here's what he's saying:
the games are already made on the HD-DVD format. the point of the 200 dollar extension is that the drive in the 360 cant read movies. and the extension can't read games. so it doesnt matter. if u want to play HD-DVD games, u can without the extension. that's what he told me. so i dunno. maybe he's wrong but i trusted him since he was the manager


----------



## slimscane (Dec 17, 2006)

God people who work at game stores are stupid 

There has never been a single game on the HD-DVD format, not on PC, not on 360. Why would it need an external Hd-DVD drive to read HD-DVD _movies_ if it could already play HD-DVD games? He should be fired 

also:

Take that for what it is.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 17, 2006)

lol. supposedly the drive in the 360 wasnt coded to read movies. i have no idea at all


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah but MS is not denying that HD-DVD could play HD-DVD games if they were made for the system.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 17, 2006)

no they dont. i dont see why ppl are dissing HD-DVD. i mean if u think about it, besides not being able to hold 54gigs of info like blu-ray, it's better just cause its cheaper to produce and it doesnt have that dual encoding which is overkill. also, according to popular science, blu-ray discs scarth easier than HD-DVDs cause the coating is thinner


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> no they dont. i dont see why ppl are dissing HD-DVD. i mean if u think about it, besides not being able to hold 54gigs of info like blu-ray, it's better just cause its cheaper to produce and it doesnt have that dual encoding which is overkill. also, according to popular science, blu-ray discs scarth easier than HD-DVDs cause the coating is thinner




HD DVD can hold up to 60 gig  atm on dual layer however they are talking about triple layering instead of double which will make it go beyond 60.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 17, 2006)

We aren't dissing it, I like Hddvd much more that blu ray, because on tope of what you said it also has better picture quality right now. We just don't see it as a viable medium for games on the 360 right now, because the install base is too small and will never be 100% like with DVD.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> HD DVD can hold up to 60 gig  atm on dual layer however they are talking about triple layering instead of double which will make it go beyond 60.





its 30 gig on dual layer. anyhow, i was reading this one article on CNN and ppl are predicting by 2008, dvd will die out almost completely. im not sure. but its possible. u cant say it wont be 100% cause u havent given it time


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> its 30 gig on dual layer. anyhow, i was reading this one article on CNN and ppl are predicting by 2008, dvd will die out almost completely. im not sure. but its possible. u cant say it wont be 100% cause u havent given it time



Dual layer but double sided its 60. they are using new stuff to push HD DVD past that 30 and 60 which is why i started talking about the triple layering etc.


i highly doubt by 2008 DVD will be out compleatly considering the mass majority did not hop on the DVD bandwaggon till 2001 ish.


but ya to much tech talk for a 360 thread! 


i need GoW


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 18, 2006)

lol. yeah i guess i didnt think about dual side cause right now they're using the other side to put regular dvd. anyhow, yeah u do need GoW. most amazing game on 360 right now. has anyone played Raam on Insane difficulty? cause im starting to think its impossible


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 18, 2006)

what u talking about now hd players for the 360 how does it go on


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2006)

here
Two new BioShock images and a video.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

So they won't ever make a game with HD-dvd drive only right? Cause i really don't feel like wasting my money on it


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So they won't ever make a game with HD-dvd drive only right? Cause i really don't feel like wasting my money on it



that's like saying I wasted your money on a ps3 because it performs just as good as 360 but I don't feel like I did.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Huh? I don't understand what you mean. I'm saying i don't need a HD-DVD drive cause I'm going for blu ray *As my dad already owns a few dvds and will give them to me with his HDTV* So i don't want to buy a 200 dollar piece just to play a few games


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? I don't understand what you mean. I'm saying i don't need a HD-DVD drive cause I'm going for blu ray *As my dad already owns a few dvds and will give them to me with his HDTV* So i don't want to buy a 200 dollar piece just to play a few games



okay that's understandable but let me ask you this if PS3 had a add-on blu-ray would you still get?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Probably not, unless every game needed it, but then again it wouldn't be a add-on anymore  As for 360 i really don't want HD-Drive, since i'm not having any HD-dvd's and the games i get now work fine, i don't mind blue dragon and switching disk. I mean if i have to get HD-drive in the future i will, but i rather not. Then i'll have to get both HD-dvd's and Blu Ray! 



Lost planet might go PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Probably not, unless every game needed it, but then again it wouldn't be a add-on anymore  As for 360 i really don't want HD-Drive, since i'm not having any HD-dvd's and the games i get now work fine, i don't mind blue dragon and switching disk. I mean if i have to get HD-drive in the future i will, but i rather not. Then i'll have to get both HD-dvd's and Blu Ray!
> 
> 
> 
> Lost planet might go PS3.



that's just speculation like mgs4 coming to the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Difference is MGS4 was a rumor made by some guy. This is a interview. 
*
An interview with eurogamer.net, Jun Takeuchi, the game's producer (alongside Keiji Inafune) has said that there is a strong chance the game may come to the PS3. "We will try to keep it as a 360 exclusive, but, from the company's point of view, when you think about the business, in the future it's something [port the game to PS3] we might have to do."*


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

and that was August my G, So that is old news.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Has the news changed? I didn't see it say it's defiantly not going to be going on PS3. If sales are bad i can expect one.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 18, 2006)

im not buying the hd thingy i dunno where it goes on the 360 anyway


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

Crazy you do know thats from august right? thats old news and been disscussed about many times over the course of the last Xbox360 thread.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Itachi-X said:


> im not buying the hd thingy i dunno where it goes on the 360 anyway



Um how about


THE FRICKING USB


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy you do know thats from august right? thats old news and been disscussed about many times over the course of the last Xbox360 thread.



In a quick summary can you say what it came down to? Any other words spoken after it?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 18, 2006)

the main problem with the hd dvd is that you have to use not only the usb but also plug it into a power outlet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Shogun said:


> the main problem with the hd dvd is that you have to use not only the usb but also plug it into a power outlet.



Reminds me of the mega drive and its 32X and sega CD expansions that each had its own powercable


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

Shogun said:


> the main problem with the hd dvd is that you have to use not only the usb but also plug it into a power outlet.



that's because if didn't use a power cord then it could make the 360 easily over heat.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 18, 2006)

ohhh so it goes in the USB port


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 18, 2006)

yes. its supposed to go into the single usb port in the back. so for those of you who have the wireless ehternet adapter, u have to find another usb port. luckily, the HD-DVD drive has 2 USB ports and the slot for the ethernet adapter, and one for Live Vision.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

I sure hope we see some more of Lost Odyssey after dec.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know if you know this but there was a rumor that the Brutes were playable in Halo 3 but i came across info that the Brutes were NOT playable.  I'm too lazy to post the link right now.  I don't really have the time to look at 23 pages of stuff right now.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2006)

> This week got a little mental, when some of our friends in Belgium "revealed" that a documentary feature would be on Xbox Live Marketplace next week, and "reveal" that the Brutes were playable characters in Halo 3. Well, they're not playable characters.



Straight from Bungie.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

is any getting lost planet?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

im not getting it


----------



## Shogun (Dec 19, 2006)

you bet your ass i am!

also, with the hd dvd drive you get two extra usb slots at the back of it so you connect your wireless receiver to the back of it.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

Shogun said:


> you bet your ass i am!
> 
> also, with the hd dvd drive you get two extra usb slots at the back of it so you connect your wireless receiver to the back of it.



hell yeah that's my boy.

why you not getting it Vegitto-kun? It's Capcom after all.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm getting Lost Planet, demo was fun as hell.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I just got this strange love for Capcom.

I buy majority of Capcom's games.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2006)

Nah they have lots of good games, that's why


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Nah they have lots of good games, that's why



 your right about that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

MS81 said:


> hell yeah that's my boy.
> 
> why you not getting it Vegitto-kun? It's Capcom after all.



Why would I get it just because its capcom? I wasn't really impressed by the demo


----------



## slimscane (Dec 19, 2006)

I will get it, but not a launch, maybe when I find it for a little cheaper,  I wish I had tons of money just to spend


----------



## Shogun (Dec 19, 2006)

don't we all, don't we all...


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why would I get it just because its capcom? I wasn't really impressed by the demo



maybe you don't like those type of games or you expected too much from a demo?


----------



## R3trograde (Dec 19, 2006)

Vidoc from Bungie on Halo 3 at 2 am tonight (tomorrow technically)! Shout it from the rooftops!

I'm planning on getting Lost Planet. The only possible problem I see is the online connection, because every game I've played on the 360 (including demos) except Gears and BF2:MC have been retarded because I couldn't connect to an online game for shit. I'll cross my fingers....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 20, 2006)

R3trograde said:


> Vidoc from Bungie on Halo 3 at 2 am tonight (tomorrow technically)! Shout it from the rooftops!
> 
> I'm planning on getting Lost Planet. The only possible problem I see is the online connection, because every game I've played on the 360 (including demos) except Gears and BF2:MC have been retarded because I couldn't connect to an online game for shit. I'll cross my fingers....



so it's tonite? WOOT!

btw, i know what u mean. it takes me like 15 million tries before i can get a race going on PGR3, and then f-ing gay people screw the whole thing up by quiting and shit


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 20, 2006)

*FinalRecovery*

Here it is!

The first in game video :F  Looking good, but still needs lots of work of course.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it just me or does the A.I. look fucking great already? Man i thought i never say this but halo 3 looks fucking excellent. Thanks stump for the video.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm dl from marketplace now.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

I am, they actually listen to there captain. They gang up, like stomp your ass out. yeah that's already past most A.I. that just stands there or rolls out the way


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 20, 2006)

First C&C3 video for Xbox 360.
Check this out o.o 

Parts 1 and 2 of IGN's all week Crackdown coverage.



It all sounds really great, but that is coming from the point of view of one of the developers so some of that may be a bit sugar coated. (;

edit:  The AI in Halo 3 will definitely be good enough as it was in the past 2 games, but it would be great if they could make the AI blow my mind like the AI in F.E.A.R.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

F.E.A.R A.I. is a bit overrated. I love the game, but i mean the A.I. rolled to the side when fired or hid. Yeah, but nothing more then that...Halo 3's looking better.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 20, 2006)

is there a offcial halo 3 thread? if not I am about to post one.

edit: too late.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> edit:  The AI in Halo 3 will definitely be good enough as it was in the past 2 games, but it would be great if they could make the AI blow my mind like the AI in F.E.A.R.



the AI in F.E.A.R. has gotta be the most advanced. it's so hard. but brutes are supposed to act stupid and brutish so it'll be hard for them to coordinate themselves as well as the Replicas


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 20, 2006)

sweet it looks awesome


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 20, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> the AI in F.E.A.R. has gotta be the most advanced. it's so hard. but brutes are supposed to act stupid and brutish so it'll be hard for them to coordinate themselves as well as the Replicas


If they had AI at the level of F.E.A.R. then I seriously wouldn't give a darn about who they are and how they are supposed to be.  I would be a bit busy having too much fun.

But as long at it's a bit better than Halo 2's AI overall then I guess I will be satisfied.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> If they had AI at the level of F.E.A.R. then I seriously wouldn't give a darn about who they are and how they are supposed to be.  I would be a bit busy having too much fun.
> 
> But as long at it's a bit better than Halo 2's AI overall then I guess I will be satisfied.



not only that, i'd prob die every minute. f.e.a.r. replicas always were in squads of four. anymore than that, especially on legendary, the brutes will tear you apart.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 20, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> not only that, i'd prob die every minute. f.e.a.r. replicas always were in squads of four. anymore than that, especially on legendary, the brutes will tear you apart.


I want to be torn apart please.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 20, 2006)

oh god, that sounds like u wanna get raped...literally...lol...honestly, though, a game's never fun without a challenge. even though GoW was short (cmon, 5 hours?) those intense firefights were just too awesome


----------



## Shogun (Dec 21, 2006)

virtua fighter 5 coming on 360


another exclusive bites the dust.


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

Was revealed two minutes ago that Virtua Fighter 5 will be coming to the 360 August next year.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

another one bites the dust, sony is seriously slowly dieing, whats next, DMC and MGS on xbox?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

^Expect most games to switch over. Dead or alive is gonna be on PS3, if not both. Lost planet aswell. This is what happens when two systems share the same power.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 21, 2006)

i believe my post beats aman's since it has a source


----------



## slimscane (Dec 21, 2006)

Since when were DOA and Lost Planet going to be on PS3? I heard the Lost Planet rumor, but that is all it is.

I have never been the biggest fan of VF, but maybe I will actually check it out this time .

also, Burger King games sell 2 million copies Awesome


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

Shogun said:


> i believe my post beats aman's since it has a source


Oops, sorry. Didn't read, just posted.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2006)

to those who never believe this game will never see the light and day on 360.
look:Ken Kutaragi Promises New AV-centric PS3


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Since when were DOA and Lost Planet going to be on PS3? I heard the Lost Planet rumor, but that is all it is.
> 
> I have never been the biggest fan of VF, but maybe I will actually check it out this time .
> 
> also, Burger King games sell 2 million copies Awesome


Lost planet is a rumor, but it's capcom, so i expect most games to go multi. Maybe LP will stay on 360, who knows. 

As for DOA on PS3. Like i said the guy likes whichever system is strongest. He did it with Dreamcast, then ps2, then xbox, then 360, I'm expecting the next on PS3, unless PS3 completely dies out.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 21, 2006)

But PS3 is only _arguably_ the strongest. You seem to forget that.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

sup peeps whats goin on


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

sweet sweet me im getting a PS3, a new cell phone, and a 30GB video iPod


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 21, 2006)

I am so hyped about Virtua Fighter 5 coming to the 360! I love beat em ups as they provide great instant action and this is one thing I felt we were seriously lacking on the 360. Only thing thats bugging me is the length of time its going to take them to port it across... Late Summer!!!


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

same can't wait for it


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 21, 2006)

finally, another online fighter for the 360.  Im so excited to see the port, xlive deserves every competition based game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

aburoYin said:


> finally, another online fighter for the 360.  Im so excited to see the port, xlive deserves every competition based game.



Actually no online confirmed as of now. PS3 has none, and i don't know if there planning for some in XBOX 360 version. We'll have to wait. :amazed


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 21, 2006)

yep but those that wait shall recive rate me neg please


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Actually no online confirmed as of now. PS3 has none, and i don't know if there planning for some in XBOX 360 version. We'll have to wait. :amazed



I wouldn't be suprised alot of multiplatform games on PS3 doesn't have online while xbox has


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wouldn't be suprised alot of multiplatform games on PS3 doesn't have online while xbox has



most likely the reason why they are putting on 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wouldn't be suprised alot of multiplatform games on PS3 doesn't have online while xbox has



Yeah but now that the PS3 online is set up and all it could change.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 21, 2006)

Glad to see it coming to 360. I'm divided about getting a ps3 or not next year, it all depends how much money I have then.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but now that the PS3 online is set up and all it could change.



No excuse, they perfectly have the means to insert a online

could it be that the devs get some profits from xbox live opposed to psonline


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

I doubt that, Microsoft may have payed them to add online but i doubt it was from xbox live. As for the game actually going online, i dunno, this would be the first VF online, so that would be new.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, VF has been an staunchly offline game forever, so I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't. But this is the 360 we are talking about, XboxLive is a corner stone. At the very least we know that it will be live aware and have customizable soundtracks 

Darkness, PS3, or a ton of 360 games?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 22, 2006)

Hm.
Can someone inform me on what this Dark Sector game is about and if its going to be good?

I just saw the demo for it. [yes, I'm a bit behind] and it looks a bit interesting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Yeah, VF has been an staunchly offline game forever, so I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't. But this is the 360 we are talking about, XboxLive is a corner stone. At the very least we know that it will be live aware and have customizable soundtracks
> 
> Darkness, PS3, or a ton of 360 games?




Slime did you see the gamefaqs poll with what system to get? Wii60 was off the map :amazed 

Virtua Fighter 5 is good news although i am a soul calibur fan myself. Soon after the holidays i should have GoW and hopefully another 360 game , i really wany blue dragon allready.


Other than that Dark Secture and LO are cool but im not sure what to look forward to anymore on my 360  someone enlighten me.


@hero

sorry hero i do not know much ab out Dark sectore myself, i heard about it on ign they have quite a bit of coverage on it over there. i am in the dark ( no pun intended) on this one like you


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @hero
> 
> sorry hero i do not know much ab out Dark sectore myself, i heard about it on ign they have quite a bit of coverage on it over there. i am in the dark ( no pun intended) on this one like you



 

I must know. It looks so fun. ><


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

so im getting a 360 on monday. im already getting call of duty 3 gears of war and hitman what are the other Really good games you all would suggest?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2006)

depends what genres you're in to. I personally recommend Project Gotham 3, Viva Pinata, dead rising and saints row. A little bit of everything in that line up


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

dead rising looks sweet. and really viva pinata? and whats saints row about? and is project gotham arcade style racer?


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

grand theft auto 4 comes out this summer right?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

Viva Piñata ftw!


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

the tenchu game looks damn sweet when is that released?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2006)

not really been keeping track of tenchu, but GTA is coming out in october.


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

shogun youve been very helpful.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

there's a rumor of tenchu either being released early 2007 or not at all (it's already released in Japan) O__o

it's the game I want the most atm, and it might not even come out here T__T


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

can you rig your xbox tyo play japanese games somehow?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

glad you reminded me, I was going to check that today XD
I'll PM you if I find something 

no luck so far though :/


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks. and your welcome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

No problem 
I soooo want Tenchu: Senran!


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

i concur the video with all the assasinations was crazy


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah, I think I drooled an ocean when I saw it XD
the previous Tenchu game for the xbox I ended up playing nonstop for like half a year XD and Senran looks a hundred times better/bigger


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

i like stealth games that dont go overboard like tenchu and hitman. have you played hitman blood money ?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

the latest, yeah a little, I thought it was ok, it was cool how you coudl disarm guards 

I'm currently playing splinter cell double agent, the coop is awesome 
stealth games is probably my favourite genre ^^


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

splinter cell was just too much for me the co op was fun though


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

Too much? too much what? I haven't gotten far at all, story wise XD
oh and btw, I read somewhere that you could even stealth kill some bosses in senran =D , dunno if it's true though (read it in a forum XD )


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

itss too particular. and that sounds awesome/


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah, kickass, the bossbattles where one of the few odd things in the previous tenchu (though it didn't really bother me..the undead did though) ^^


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 22, 2006)

Shogun said:


> depends what genres you're in to. I personally recommend Project Gotham 3, Viva Pinata, dead rising and saints row. A little bit of everything in that line up


Listen to this man. [except he forgot Gears of War. DDD:]
And instead of PGR, I'd probably get Burnout. :3


----------



## slimscane (Dec 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Slime did you see the gamefaqs poll with what system to get? Wii60 was off the map :amazed
> 
> Other than that Dark Secture and LO are cool but im not sure what to look forward to anymore on my 360  someone enlighten me.



I actually didn't, is it still up? Doesn't surprise me though, it really is the best thing for any gamer who isn't ultra frivilous and rich to do.

Mass Effect, Bioshock, Resident Evil 5, and Crackdown (perhaps, it looks really good to me at least).


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm getting a 360 for x-mas aong with a copy of gears of war. Does anyone have any suggestions for games to get? I'm already leaning towards dead rising.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 22, 2006)

^U could wait till Halo 3 or u can buy Elder Scrolls Oblivion IV. That game's so fukin' long, it'll keep u busy for some time. Or if u like sports game, u can buy madden or nba 2k7. Or u can buy Call of Duty 3, the graphics are amazing


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 22, 2006)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm getting a 360 for x-mas aong with a copy of gears of war. Does anyone have any suggestions for games to get? I'm already leaning towards dead rising.



You *MUST* get Dead Rising.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 22, 2006)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm getting a 360 for x-mas aong with a copy of gears of war. Does anyone have any suggestions for games to get? I'm already leaning towards dead rising.



depends on what games ur gonna get. i love racing games so i'd get PGR3 and Forza 2 when it comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> You *MUST* get Dead Rising.





this woman speaks the truth!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2006)

^If you think you won't get bored after killing the zombies over and over again go for it. 

As for Crackdown, slim i agree, game looks sick


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^If you think you won't get bored after killing the zombies over and over again go for it.



There's more to it then that.
Kthanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, and take pictures.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah, and take pictures.


Oh.
And beat psychopaths.
Oh, and save people.

Oh and come up with cool new weaponary.

Oh, and kill cultists.

oh yeah. you must of have forgot those parts of the game.


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 23, 2006)

dead rising is the best game for the 360 right now


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 23, 2006)

I have been looking forward to crackdown for a while now the fully co-op nature of it, the level of free roaming and the power ups all made me look at it as a title with loadsa potential.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2006)

Itachi-X said:


> dead rising is the best game for the 360 right now



Hell Fucking No. If any owner of a 360 claims so he hasn't played more then 5 games, impossible for sure if they haven't touched gears of war. 

@Wolfwood - I put killing those other things into killin zombies with weapons that eventually break and you go and get a new one. As for saving people, it's a joke in this game, cause after the first few times it becomes annoying cause that's ALL you do.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> @Wolfwood - I put killing those other things into killin zombies with weapons that eventually break and you go and get a new one. As for saving people, it's a joke in this game, cause after the first few times it becomes annoying cause that's ALL you do.



I don't know what game you were playing, or maybe you didn't finish or something, people you don't HAVE to save people, its optional for one, and for two, its really not that hard. Its a small thing called tragedy, most games have it.

Eventually break you say? Oh noes. You only have 4 more weapons to go through after the fifth one breaks and you can use ANYTHING in the mall as a weapon. What to do!?!?!

I never had a problem with weaponry in the game.


PS. I have Gears of War and Dead Rising. And I like Dead Rising better.
Actually Viva Pinata > everything else.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2006)

Well when you put viva > Everything else we won't agree on anything when it comes to games


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 23, 2006)

does anyone have any strong opinions on oblivion?>


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2006)

Umm it's really good?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 23, 2006)

i do: it is an awesome game which is great value for money, if you can get into it. There is a massive open ended world with tons of missions and sidequests.


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 23, 2006)

so i heard. cant you do anything you want? like own a store or kill people or rob people?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 23, 2006)

i don't think you can own a store, but you can certainly sell items, including the clothes off of your back and walk around in underwear. You can kill almost everyone, so you could go into someone's house, kill the owners and then rob the joint.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 23, 2006)

robbing people stretches to either killing and looting or pickpocketing ^^
you can't waltz up to someone and say "gimme all yer money ye scallawag" XD
I don't know why but the same lust for adventure never really entered the stage as I played Oblivion, the world felt too...familiar I guess, as opposed to Morrowind... plus those damn gates where frikkin everywhere...

on the other hand, combat and quests where much nicer in Obilvion.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 24, 2006)

I adore Oblivion, it is one of my favorite games, but I am quite the fan of the Elder Scrolls series.


Interesting, have any of you all even tried it out?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 24, 2006)

I have yet to play oblivion ... since well... i value the little social life i got left...

anyways i finally got live  

anyone willing to add me please do so... my friend list is pretty poor 

*Lord Audie*

it would be nice, if in the first post there was a list of gametags of those willing to share


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 24, 2006)

crackdown is gonna be good with the co-op online and just jumping buildings looks like a blast.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 24, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> I have yet to play oblivion ... since well... i value the little social life i got left...
> 
> anyways i finally got live
> 
> ...



I'll add you when I get the chance 

In the last thread I tried to do a gamertag thing, but it didn't work out very well.  I am considering doing a dedicated thread for gamertags, but maybe for all of online gaming (although I wouldn't want to undermind the friend code ones that have already been made, I would still consider it though).

God, I really need to update this thread, I haven't updated it since it was created, I think


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 24, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I'll add you when I get the chance
> 
> In the last thread I tried to do a gamertag thing, but it didn't work out very well.  I am considering doing a dedicated thread for gamertags, but maybe for all of online gaming (although I wouldn't want to undermind the friend code ones that have already been made, I would still consider it though).
> 
> God, I really need to update this thread, I haven't updated it since it was created, I think



maybe it could be merged with the friend codes one... and be one online gamming comunity thread


----------



## slimscane (Dec 24, 2006)

That is what I was thinking, so you could just go to one thread, and you find Gamertags, friendcodes, and anything else related to online gaming, WoW, I don't know, anything.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Dec 24, 2006)

Microsoft Extends Xbox360 Warranty to 1 year

"Customers who already have paid repair bills on Xbox consoles that they've owned for less than one year will automatically get refunds, Microsoft said."



Sorry if that has been said already...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 24, 2006)

^yeah i think it may have. if not, maybe its cause on the teamxbox forum it's been all over the place. anyhow, a thread for gamertags would be nice since we'd have sort of an idea of who we're playing


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2006)

guys do you think the Naruto 360 is going to rock?


----------



## slimscane (Dec 26, 2006)

Dunno, it is being made by Ubisoft, so there is a slightly higher chance that it will be good, but it is still a licensed game, and an anime game no less, so it has a lot going against it. I am not going to get my hopes up, in the hope that I will be pleasantly surprised 

Christmas is over now, and I must say, Viva Pinata is awesome, I think everyone should own it. =D


----------



## slimscane (Dec 26, 2006)

Dunno, it is being made by Ubisoft, so there is a slightly higher chance that it will be good, but it is still a licensed game, and an anime game no less, so it has a lot going against it. I am not going to get my hopes up, in the hope that I will be pleasantly surprised 

Christmas is over now, and I must say, Viva Pinata is awesome, I think everyone should own it. =D


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2006)

i'm tempted to get viva piñata.... but don't know yet.

seems like a good game.... but i don't know if it is a game for me...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

Ya Viva pinata is intresting , i heard its like Animal Crossing type of stuff which is cool in my book.


I have dead rising umm i am looking to get GoW maybe? not sure yet because my roomate for next semiester is bringing his copy up so i guess i could wait on that.

though  would be nice to get an american release date of blue dragon allready 


O here are new Xbox360 Famitsu ratings!


> X B O X   3 6 0
> 
> - Here are the latest Famitsu Xbox 360 magazine game review scores:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tone (Dec 26, 2006)

haha. Madden gets 27/40 over there, but it gets 9s and 10s out here.

Talk about culture gaps.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got Viva Piñata and it kicks ass! though it's been dubbed here in sweden wich sucks balls 
anyone know how to enlarge the frikkin garden? XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2006)

Duo K said:


> haha. Madden gets 27/40 over there, but it gets 9s and 10s out here.
> 
> Talk about culture gaps.



Well gundam got 9's over there, and 3's over there, lmao


----------



## Shogun (Dec 26, 2006)

you enlarge the garden by levelling up.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2006)

Viva and Lost planet are two games i'm looking into


----------



## MS81 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm getting the collector's edition of Lost Planet.
Is there an update on Naruto 360?
I sure hope the Naruto for 360 looks cel-shaded.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2006)

While not getting collector's edition, lost planet looks and seems to be one of the best games on the 360  Viva also looks extremely fun


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 26, 2006)

Shogun said:


> you enlarge the garden by levelling up.



My pinata's don't like each other.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> My pinata's don't like each other.



Does the game breed hatred? :amazed


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 26, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> Does the game breed hatred? :amazed



My pinata's are a bunch of haters.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah so are mine... I'm getting tired of the battledrum-music XD
friggin haters 

"you enlarge the garden by levelling up." yeah, so I found out all of a sudden while playing some more XD


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> My pinata's are a bunch of haters.



smack down some sense to those posers  

i don't know if i can bring myself to buy this game :amazed


----------



## Robman_13 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Xbox 360*

I just got one and i was wondering what is the best game for xbox 360 ?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

currently I'm playing Gears of War, and its pretty cool.
Just due to co-op. I can play with my friend in England and I love it.

Viva Pinata is really fun as well, but more girlish.
Dead Rising is my favorite. <3

It depends on what type of games you like.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Dead Rising is fucking awesome.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

I too broke to afford the 360.

I love my n64.


----------



## Robman_13 (Dec 27, 2006)

How is Dead Rising is it just a kill everybody game or does it have a story


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

B said:


> Dead Rising is fucking awesome.


Damn straight.
I can't think of anything better then taking out stress by killin some zombies.

EDIT:
It has a story and such.
But I find myself more interested in just killing everything.
I think I'm up to 13,500 zombies. :3


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Dec 27, 2006)

Call of Duty 3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> smack down some sense to those posers
> 
> i don't know if i can bring myself to buy this game :amazed



I hit them with a shovel.
They still be hatin. 


Shogun, I got your Pinata. I love it.  <333
But I have to save up so much money to get it a house. ><


----------



## Robman_13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> I too broke to afford the 360.
> 
> I love my n64.



I still have mine with pokemon battle stadium


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Damn straight.
> I can't think of anything better then taking out stress by killin some zombies.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Haha, I havnt played in awhile. :[ Too much going on. But I will return to it! 

OMG, it's funny as hell running them over with a lawn mower.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

Would anyone happen to know if it's possible to manually switch a 360 controller from Player one to Player two?


----------



## King (Dec 27, 2006)

You should go to the games section, that should help you.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2006)

^Sorry i don't know, i never tried. 

I think i may pick up viva tomorrow, i got about 350 dollars for christmas and this and lost planet seemed a good buy till crackdown. I think I'ma get it, but i'm not sure. Just got bully and have so many PSP games


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

^Ah I see, thank you though.
I guess I'll have to start the game from the start again. heh


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 27, 2006)

This is suppose to be in game department .... wtf...


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Would anyone happen to know if it's possible to manually switch a 360 controller from Player one to Player two?



Why not save, shut off your 360 and then change controllers when you turn it on? Then the first person controller can be whatever controller you want it to be.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Why not save, shut off your 360 and then change controllers when you turn it on? Then the first person controller can be whatever controller you want it to be.


 
Problem is, only have one controller.
The situation was that when my cousin visited me for a week he brought his 360 controller with him. For the whole week it was in the 360, and when I started playing the game by myself I was using his controller{Which computed has player 2} not thinking it mattered. Then when he left I realized that my save in the game is on the Player 2 side on the hard drive. So right now I can't get to the save or the achievements on that side unfortunately.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Problem is, only have one controller.
> The situation was that when my cousin visited me for a week he brought his 360 controller with him. For the whole week it was in the 360, and when I started playing the game by myself I was using his controller{Which computed has player 2} not thinking it mattered. Then when he left I realized that my save in the game is on the Player 2 side on the hard drive. So right now I can't get to the save or the achievements on that side unfortunately.



Ah, alright.
It would seem you're pretty much stuck untill you find another controller you can turn on so you can get 2nd player mode.
I don't think I've heard of any manual overrides to make a one controller into a 2nd player controller.
I'm sorry. ><


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

It's okay, I'll figure something out.
I'll probably just end up buying another remote soon, because I _really_ don't want to start all over. heh

Thank you for the help though.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 27, 2006)

Dead rising is the only game for 360 I´ve had the desire to play


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm merging this with the xbox 360 news and discussion thread.  Your inquiry is most appropriate here.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 27, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> Would anyone happen to know if it's possible to manually switch a 360 controller from Player one to Player two?



happened to me... just save and shut off the 360 like wolf said...

in any case try to always turn on the 360 with the controller (just holding the 360 button), that way the controller that turns on the 360 always end up being the first player.

a friend of mine rented dead rising and NFS: carbon....haven't touched them that much.... Gears is owning my soul :amazed


----------



## MS81 (Dec 27, 2006)

wow I wonder what other 5 games Capcom planned for 360?


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 27, 2006)

I quite x box.......
fuck it. I'm done.......ok ok I'm done I'm done.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2006)

What the fuck is with xbox live, it's down, WHAT ThE FUCK!!!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 27, 2006)

yea i know

i wanted to play gears so badly


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2006)

Fuck we need xbox live otherwise 360 fails!!!!!!!


----------



## Corruption (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea, it fucking sucks.....hopefully it's back up tomorrow.


----------



## Astonishing Panorama (Dec 28, 2006)

Xbox Live is working again, at least for me.


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 28, 2006)

random xbox news i just bought elder scrolls 4 oblivion.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 28, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> yea i know
> 
> i wanted to play gears so badly



OMG, i'm with you....i was like wtf?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 28, 2006)

am sad that i don't have a 360 i must commit suicide


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Man, my 360 had a fun night.
First the live, then my hard drive stopped working, and then the power brick went retarded and my whole system just shut off.

Woke up this morning, and now everything is fine. 
Crazy crazy.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lost planet is around the corner guy.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2006)

I just got mines on christmas 

Guess I'll join in the convo'n from now on.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 28, 2006)

nice choice the laughing man, you won't be dissapointed. 

welcome RK


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 28, 2006)

Christ I neeeed new 360 games. I f'ed up my ankle had an op and now im in a cast and stuck inside 90% of the time. I really need new 360 titles to beat away the crippling boredom but cause of my ankle I have not worked this month and am so astoundingly broke I won't be able to buy any game for a long while *sigh* its a vicious circle I tell ya.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 28, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> am sad that i don't have a 360 i must commit suicide



lol. i dont even own one. just borrowing it indefinitely...lol. everytime he comes over to get it, he gets drunk or high and so forgets about taking it home...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't stop playing Viva Piñata!!! 
my piñata's aren't haters anymore <3

I've even made a red frog (forgot the frogs real name, since I've renamed them after the charachters from keroro gunso XD )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

I havetn touched my XBOX360 in 2 weeks now O_o


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah I haven't played mines either however I've been playing HD-DVD movies.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I havetn touched my XBOX360 in 2 weeks now O_o



how come? no GoW?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> how come? no GoW?



I bought GoW on the releasedate o___O


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 28, 2006)

i meant like how come u dont play. anyhow, lets play then V-kun! gamertag?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

No xbox live? ._.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No xbox live? ._.



You don't have xbox live? Then why the hell get a 360? :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Because I never GAVE a crap about online gaming most of the time?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2006)

Then you shouldn't of gotten 360.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 29, 2006)

CrazyMtf strikes again


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Then you shouldn't of gotten 360.



Wtf buying a console for online only wtf is this shit


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm with Vegitto on this one actually, Xbox live cost more than it's worth for me -___-


----------



## Geetay (Dec 29, 2006)

> I'm with Vegitto on this one actually, Xbox live cost more than it's worth for me -___-



Are you serious? Xbox Live is so freakin' worth every penny. I can't describe with words how much fun I've had playing online!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

Xbox live is fun but when I play playstation online I don't get no racism shit.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, first of the wifi thing is really expensive here and paying another internet fee (also expensive) just to play some deathmatch and shit....not worth it in my book... people online are such jerks it mostly ruins what would be a good game :/

I rather play coop or network with my friends


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't play XBOX single player games, cause they are pretty much boring. Saints row being a exception but now i can see why vegitto doesn't like alot of games such as lost planet and halo, there online purpose are more then single player. XBOX 360 has great online service. If i didn't want online i'd go Wii but i do so i skip on Wii and go with the two console who have more online play.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> I'm with Vegitto on this one actually, Xbox live cost more than it's worth for me -___-



What..paying the cost of a game to play online for a YEAR is a bad deal?

Fine, deal with shitter online services, like Nintendo wifi with that horrible friend code concept.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> What..paying the cost of a game to play online for a YEAR is a bad deal?
> 
> Fine, deal with shitter online services, like Nintendo wifi with that horrible friend code concept.



Its the FUCKING SAME THING


Friend code = gamer tags

Gametags = playing with friends
Friend codes = playing with friends

no gametags = random people you play against
no Friend codes = random people you play against


so stop your whining its the same thing


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 29, 2006)

MS81 said:


> Xbox live is fun but when I play playstation online I don't get no racism shit.



you got a point there, I've encountered a lot of racism and mostly the ones that wore racist were white hiding behind their headsets. Its fun but sometimes you gotta deal with a lot of bullshit with lag and a lot of disconnects but if nothing is wrong you'll have a great time and can play for hours. Just don't get discourage when you get your ass beat by a 12yrd


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> you got a point there, I've encountered a lot of racism and mostly the ones that wore racist were white hiding behind their headsets. Its fun but sometimes you gotta deal with a lot of bullshit with lag and a lot of disconnects but if nothing is wrong you'll have a great time and can play for hours. Just don't get discourage when you get your ass beat by a 12yrd



if you know like I know because we are from the hood and we don't tolerate racism.

even in the hood if some black kids were picking on the only white boy in the hood ppl would tell them to chill out.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 29, 2006)

Lost Planet is just two weeks away.


----------



## Spike (Dec 29, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Lost Planet is just two weeks away.



And it's great! That's a title I've been waiting for.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

now if we could get blue dragon and lost odyssey over here in the U.S.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep, I'm waiting on many titles for 2007.... Lost Planet is to start things off for a good year of gaming.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 29, 2006)

I desperately need a 360. How many of you play without a HDTV?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 29, 2006)

I play without an hdtv.... the graphics are still amazing like gears of war. I played it on my friends 60" LCD hdtv, you can see the difference, but it's just everything is sharper.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> I desperately need a 360. How many of you play without a HDTV?



I play it without an HDTV its not to bad but when i played it on the schools HDTV i was pretty much blown away.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

once you go HDTV you can never go back @ least if you have one in your home.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 29, 2006)

live is worth every penny.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't afford to get an hdtv at the moment


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 29, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I can't afford to get an hdtv at the moment



HDTV's are getting cheapers and cheaper and you can get a great deal with a westington house 1080p for Under $1500


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Its the FUCKING SAME THING
> 
> 
> Friend code = gamer tags
> ...



Oh, so despite the fact every DS game has a different friend code, it is just the exact same as a gamertag, which is specific to just the user, not the game giving it a number?

Not to mention friend codes of pirated games creates issues with connecting to two people who have that pirated game and it having the same code.

Same exact thing indeed.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Oh, so despite the fact every DS game has a different friend code, it is just the exact same as a gamertag, which is specific to just the user, not the game giving it a number?
> 
> Not to mention friend codes of pirated games creates issues with connecting to two people who have that pirated game and it having the same code.
> 
> Same exact thing indeed.



I think he meant for the Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

Vegitto i meant the games for XBOX live are majority of heavily based online tactic's. And the Friend's code on both the DS and Wii are a joke compared to it. 52 Dollars a year isn't bad at all for XBOX live, and worth it. If Wii did the same i would have been far happier.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

I can understand him not wanting Live, for the fear of the ANNOYING kids that get on it -_-

Though, online Gears and online Vegas are fucking awsome. Probably the most fun I've had all year.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

It's really not as bad as vegitto-kun think but if he's like me then he won't get it until the game he really been w8ting for the 360 drop has online gaming.

@julius are you getting syphony of the night once it's available?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> *I can understand him not wanting Live, for the fear of the ANNOYING kids that get on it* -_-
> 
> Though, online Gears and online Vegas are fucking awsome. Probably the most fun I've had all year.



The power of mute owns all


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

50 Mb? where did you hear that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

MS has a XBLA limit for all games to be around 50 MB, for any user to easily get.

I think some exceeded that though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

What...Demo's themselves are like a gig....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

Those are demo's, not games on XBLA. SOTN is a game that will be on XBLA.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

And it has a 50 MB limit? Isn't that arms game somewhere around 280 MB?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 29, 2006)

SOTN? wtf is that? who cares if it caps at 50mb. i thought ppl get the 360 to play 360 games....i mean i understand some ppl want to play the XBLA games but still....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. Claimed as the best Castlevania game, the best 2D PS1 game, and one of the greatest 2D sidescrollers of all time. Look on almost any game site greatest game ever list, it's on there.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> SOTN? wtf is that? who cares if it caps at 50mb. i thought ppl get the 360 to play 360 games....i mean i understand some ppl want to play the XBLA games but still....



It's for people who like the old games. I know i never bought or plan to buy a game on arcade either


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2006)

Actually, your somewhat wrong.

If people like the newer Castlevania's, SOTN was the first game to have that style.

People who want to play the old games would get Super Castlevania IV on the Wii's VC. Which, amazingly, was the only main Konami franchise game not developed by any Konami team. And it's not a load of asscheese to boot.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

Eh i meant old as not the next gen games.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

I dunno Julius, I never heard about no 50mb limit.

but most arcade games are 50,Small arms is an arcade game that happens to be over 100mb so we could see SOTN.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Oh, so despite the fact every DS game has a different friend code, it is just the exact same as a gamertag, which is specific to just the user, not the game giving it a number?
> 
> Not to mention friend codes of pirated games creates issues with connecting to two people who have that pirated game and it having the same code.
> 
> Same exact thing indeed.



Wii is not the same as the DS you idiot .

Every Wii has its own number so you don't have to give around codes for each game >_>; its just like a gamertag.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

I wasn't even talking about the Wii's at all. You monkeyface. I was talking about Nintendo's online with the DS >__>


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2006)

old news perhaps but Virtua fighter 5 is coming to the 360 (was a ps3 exclusive before)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

We know this .


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2006)

dang, and here I thought I was being helplful XDDD
that was kinda the only game I was interested in for the ps3, and that's mainly because Shenmue 2's fighting system was based from VF2 

anyway, it might be the first fighter I buy for the 360, since there's no Bushido blade 3 in the horizon XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I wasn't even talking about the Wii's at all. You monkeyface. I was talking about Nintendo's online with the DS >__>



Why are you comparing a handheld's online with a console's online in the first place >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

^I don't think he did, i think he just said the DS online service and the Wii are both pretty shitty compared to XBOX live.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2006)

Nothing compares with xbox live


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Bioshock is now on PS3 aswell as XBOX 360 and PC. 

What naruto personality you have?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

*Picard ASCII*

This news is as old as October 2006.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

It was just announced today, what the fuck are you talking about -_-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

Announced in SEPTEMBER 2006 to be on the 360.

September 2006 =/= December 2006

That picture however, is from July, waaay back.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

On 360, it was just released today that it is going on the PS3 aswell...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

It was confirmed after the excluiveness of the 360 version was a timed one. You honestly are months behind. People from as far back as September have claimed there was a PS3 version. Hell, Gamefaqs has had a Bioshock PS3 board since October.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2006)

theres rarely any exclusives for either  consoles these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> It was confirmed after the excluiveness of the 360 version was a timed one. You honestly are months behind. People from as far back as September have claimed there was a PS3 version. Hell, Gamefaqs has had a Bioshock PS3 board since October.



Well it wasn't confirmed till today, so now it is confirmed and just like every other game that goes from PS3 - XBOX360 or the other way around, i put this here for confirmation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2006)

Wrong, it was confirmed the moment it was said the 360 version was timed exclsuive. Which was on September 28th.



The guy doesn't confirm a PS3 version when asked, but said that the 360 had a timed exclusive, and you only need to put two and two togeather to know he meant after the timed exclusive was up, the PS3 version would arrive. 

Sure, your stuff verifies this, but it doesn't confirm it, as it was already confirmed.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah Crazy that pic is old as hell dog it clearly had the old PS3 model on the front also.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh well i just found out today, and that's good cause i was going to get it but i may get it for PS3 if more friends have the PS3 version.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2006)

and Crazy loses another argument.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^I don't think he did, i think he just said the DS online service and the Wii are both pretty shitty compared to XBOX live.



Wtf, the wii's is awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

I said compared to XBOX live.


----------



## Geetay (Dec 30, 2006)

I totally agree on the fact that Xbox Live is a hell of alot better online service than the Wii's WiiConnect24. And I say that as a Wii60 player.
The Wii itself is cool and all, but it's hard to argue that WiiConnect24 really is any online service at all. No games are online so far...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

So? What does it matter? O_o in japan pokemon battle revolution is out(I think) and online >_>; 

XBOX has games that arent online too


----------



## slimscane (Dec 30, 2006)

It isn't out, and for the record (I have been on vacation):

Friend Codes pale in comparison to Gamertags, and thus Wii's online service does so in comparison to Live, but that is not to say that it sucks.

That Bioshock on PS3 thing was from before X06 where it was announced for the PC and 360 exclusively.

But on the Wii online argument, is this really the place to have it?

Japan Named the Biggest 360 hater of 2006


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry didn't mean to argue, but it's just funny if someone could say Wiiconnect is better then XBOX live.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

eh, it has its pro's and con's.
like most things do.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

What? Wiiconnect? I'm not saying it's bad at all, it's just XBOX live has changed gaming world on consoles if you ask me. It's so good, almost no lag ever, and it's just great customization, XBOX live is great


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> What? Wiiconnect? I'm not saying it's bad at all, it's just XBOX live has changed gaming world on consoles if you ask me. It's so good, almost no lag ever, and it's just great customization, XBOX live is great



^____________________________^

I like Live, I've had it forever, well since the first Halo came out on xbox at least. Though, without live, I don't know the point of even owning a xbox or 360, as opposed to the Wii, where I really haven't utilized the Wiiconnect.

With the Wii, the Wiiconnect is, to me, cutesy. It has the little Mii's that you can do, which is freaking adorable. On the other hand, Live seems a bit more extreme-ish like, if that makes any sense.

Both have its ups & downs. :3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

I will be posting this in the Game Sales thread soon just wanted to post this here first.




> *2006 Top Arcade Titles (Purchased)*
> 
> 1. Uno
> 2. Street Fighter II Hyper Fighting
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Extactly. I don't mean Wiiconnect is terrible but it's got nothing on XBOX 360, it's just a connection that'll allow some games online while xbox live is for almost every xbox 360 game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Extactly. I don't mean Wiiconnect is terrible but it's got nothing on XBOX 360, it's just a connection that'll allow some games online while xbox live is for almost every xbox 360 game.



Only the games that are online, only thing that the wii doesn't have as far as we know is achievements


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 30, 2006)

tell me about it. and live has changed so much that you can find out different things about ppl like what games they have played and all that. at the touch of the guide button. i really dont see the arguement. xbox live is basically the best online gaming network. period.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

Bah might be, I still don't give a shit about it, its expensive and worthless


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Only the games that are online, only thing that the wii doesn't have as far as we know is achievements



Ok for every non-xbox live game there is, there's two that are. You don't have XBOX live as you stated so you can't really see what I'm saying, but take my word, it's by far the best console online service. I'm getting PS3 tomorrow but i already played resistance enough to say it also has good online service. For the Wii there are no online games yet, but it does it's job. All I'm saying is 360 has the best service.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 30, 2006)

really! sweet. you finally found one? btw, look at this pic i found. cause i went to compusa again.



that's right. 11 unopened. unsold PS3s.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Bah might be, I still don't give a shit about it, its expensive and worthless


Its not worthless, I'm on it 24/7 playing Uno online. -_______-
And GoW with Shogun.

and if I can afford it, anyone can.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Hopefully tomorrow man, hopefully tomorrow. That is sick man, i wish i lived where you do for one day, pick it up, and telaport back home


----------



## slimscane (Dec 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Bah might be, I still don't give a shit about it, its expensive and worthless



I don't think I have ever disagreed with you more O_O But I guess that is neither here nor there, now is it?

I don't know why I am surprised to see Uno be number one, I guess I am just not the biggest Uno fan, last game I played lasted for four and a half hours, it was awful XD


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I don't think I have ever disagreed with you more O_O But I guess that is neither here nor there, now is it?
> 
> I don't know why I am surprised to see Uno be number one, I guess I am just not the biggest Uno fan, last game I played lasted for four and a half hours, it was awful XD



DDDD:
We've never played Uno together.
Laaame.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Hopefully tomorrow man, hopefully tomorrow. That is sick man, i wish i lived where you do for one day, pick it up, and telaport back home



lol. hopefully. when i walked in, i was like WTF?!?!?! even more?!?! and the bundle price dropped as well....lol. from 800 to 750.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 30, 2006)

THC, It isn't too surprising, being as I don't have it on Live, I was talking about in RL  Do you really think it is worth buying though? I mean, I got 3200 points for Christmas from my brothers, and all I have bought so far is Small Arms (although I haven't gotten too much time to check it out yet because of vacation and Viva Pinata, which I, once again, love).


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

slimscane said:


> THC, It isn't too surprising, being as I don't have it on Live, I was talking about in RL  Do you really think it is worth buying though? I mean, I got 3200 points for Christmas from my brothers, and all I have bought so far is Small Arms (although I haven't gotten too much time to check it out yet because of vacation and Viva Pinata, which I, once again, love).



Oh. We should trade Pinata's sometime. :3

I really like it [Uno], its fun and entertaining most of the time.
Really funny people play Uno. xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

i have not been on live in a while since i got Wii  i will be shortly though i might consider picking up the Wi FI adapter as well.


Though i have to play Dead Rising in Survial mode for 5 game days straight to get the lazer weapon or something. ( thats 13 hours in real life DANM YOU CAPCOM!) i will never get the 7 day acheivement lol not sure if i get anything else either on top of it.


O slime if you need rocky 4 ( my fav next to Rocky 6) i can upload it for you. Though not sure how long it will take.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm, I will consider getting it then, THC 

I still need to get DR, or at the very least _rent_ it D=

I just got one on IRC Ssj3, but it is pretty low quality, how is the one you have?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

DVD rip  though its 700 meg though not sure if i can find a place to upload all of that unless i break it up.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah, don't worry about it then, I will make due 

Talk about off topic though =P So how about that Xbox 360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

Just click any of my sig pics or where it says rocky 

I still need that charge and play kit for the 360 wireless controllers


----------



## MS81 (Dec 31, 2006)

damn no one knows when Too Human is dropping?


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 31, 2006)

A few more weeks 'till Lost Planet comes out


----------



## MS81 (Dec 31, 2006)

here is some HD-vids of Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't care about arcade games

and im tired of GoW D:

il probably buy viva pinata one of these days


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

lol. i havent gotten tired of gow just yet. soon. give me a couple of more days and i'll be there. there's just nothing for me to play. and i dont feel like spending money right now....lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 31, 2006)

Lost Odyssey looks dope for a RPG.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 1, 2007)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> Lost Odyssey looks dope for a RPG.



yeah man I need this and Blue Dragon.


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 1, 2007)

Leaked footage / pics from the Halo 3 Alpha:



I was glad to realize that there was that free Oblivion content for free from the 25th to the 31st today. I don't have the game, but I'm planning to pick it up after I beat Twilight Princess if my rent goes well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy shit, nice find on halo 3 alpha, looks sick already


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn soilders


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 1, 2007)

Quick question to those who own FEAR.

Is there a co-op feature on it, or is it strickly one player?
I was looking at picking it up today, but I realized I didn't know if it had co-op or not.


----------



## Capthxc (Jan 1, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Quick question to those who own FEAR.
> 
> Is there a co-op feature on it, or is it strickly one player?
> I was looking at picking it up today, but I realized I didn't know if it had co-op or not.



Im playing fear right now, and to my knowledge it doesnt have any co-op features to it.  Havnt really tried playing it online either.  Good game none the less especally if you are up for a decent challange.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 1, 2007)

Lost planet next week for me yeah.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Quick question to those who own FEAR.
> 
> Is there a co-op feature on it, or is it strickly one player?
> I was looking at picking it up today, but I realized I didn't know if it had co-op or not.



Na no co op  the PC verison has CO OP although i think its a mod attachment and it also has Multiplayer . Though i heard FEAR multiplayer is quite bad 


though  is the game 20 to 30 bucks now ? i heard it was and if it is i would surly pick it up.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 1, 2007)

i own fear for the PC, and so far no co-op from scratch......

about a mod to do it... i don't know... but i don't trust mod co-op since they can be kind of messy since the game was not designed for it....

also was tempted to pick it up .. but don't know yet...

also statterdragon..... i invited you to a match to play gears and you joined but left ...

also man, not to sound like a prick.. but use the headset man... gears of war is fun because of it.... i really do hate to play with mutes...

i also added many NF ppl, only seen you and shishou.... nice gai once.....

anyways since we dont have a gametag thread.. here it is again....

*Lord Audie*

will put it in my sig soon... just too damn lazy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2007)

i have not been on Xbox live for  weeks because i do not have a Wireless adapter for it and i do not have a 50 foot cable. however when i go back to school i should be up and going.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

How do you go on xbox live wireless? Don't you need a router and a wireless adapter?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2007)

They sell the Xbox Wireless Adapter for 99.99 usd ( guh) and of course if you have a wireless router in your house your good to go.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

so you telling me with out the router you can't be on the internet and be on live at the same time and if you don't have a wireless router you just hook up another Ethernet cable to the router?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> though  is the game 20 to 30 bucks now ? i heard it was and if it is i would surly pick it up.



I think its like 40something used. ><
I was hoping the Microsoft loyalty site had it so I could get it for free, but they didn't. So I actually have to buy it. ;_;


----------



## slimscane (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, you have to buy the adaptor, it is pretty expensive too. I just have a super long cable I can take anywhere in my house 

Kami, I am seriously thinking about making a thread, but if I do I would like to consolidate the Wii and DS friend codes into it, as well as any other online game ID, not sure what, maybe stuff like WoW, xfire, and other popular things. The reason I hesitate to do it is because I think it might would bother the owners of the Wii and DS friend code threads.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2007)

there was an online thread ( and still is) for Xbox / PC games etc and it was stickyed but of course it was unstickyed after a while. it was made by Mecha TC and he kept everyones online games updated etc. But it was not that popular and got taken down. The DS / Wii one is up there because of the popularity of the thread and quite a bit of people use it..


though i STILL get pms for adding people to my friends list and i do not know why lol.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

so was my question completely answered?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2007)

You need a Wireless Router and the Xbox360 Wireless Adapter to be on Xbox Live wirelessly. If you do not have either or you then have to be connected by a Wired connection.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

Just got "Lord of the rings: Battle for middle earth" and it fucking owns


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Though i heard FEAR multiplayer is quite bad



Whoever told you that is stupid. Just think of it as multiplayer with FEAR elements, thats win.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually fear's multilayer compared to other shooters sucks. I hated it, to stupid. It's just go out and shoot = gets boring after 1 hour.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 1, 2007)

Bullet time = lawl victoly.It does fail compared to SWAT 4's tense multiplayer though.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> there was an online thread ( and still is) for Xbox / PC games etc and it was stickyed but of course it was unstickyed after a while. it was made by Mecha TC and he kept everyones online games updated etc. But it was not that popular and got taken down. The DS / Wii one is up there because of the popularity of the thread and quite a bit of people use it..
> 
> 
> though i STILL get pms for adding people to my friends list and i do not know why lol.



I remember that one now. I just thought it would be really nice to have a sort of compendium for all of online gaming where you could just go to one thread and find people to play with. As far as the PMs go, well, this is the internet,


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 1, 2007)

i wouldn't mind the consolidating, since well it would only broaden up the thread.

also got lumines for the 360, while is good the d-pad feels kinda strange.... also there are missing skins from the PSP ver.... even the one i liked most


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 1, 2007)

yea i only bought the 1200 point one thinking i would get what the psp had to offer.....

guess i was wrong.

well i used the rest of my points on geometry wars.

any other good arcade game recomendations ?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

^Ah what the flying fuck, where is the release date for Blue dragon ---__---


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

be patient grasshopper


----------



## MS81 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya alot of people complained about that since the price was quite high. Though they are limited on space for the arcade but i was quite pissed myself on what the basic package offered.
> 
> Doom is quite fun and Street Fighter. I would say Contra but that game is still broken quite sad really. Umm The other packs to lumnies if you want and there is another title on the tip of my tounge but i cannot remember it.
> 
> ...



You got that info from magicbox?

but yeah I want SOTN bad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2007)

ah yes i have i thought i posted the link but it seems that i forget, my bad!


----------



## slimscane (Jan 1, 2007)

Since it has only been 5 months, and you bought a 1 year warranty, it would make since that you could just get it replaced.

Small Arms is fairly fun, and I think I might get Assault Heroes (the demo was fun), also appearantly alot of people like Uno, so you might want to give that a try. On really nice thing about the Live Arcade is that all the games have demos or trials.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea, if you have the warranty than you can get a new one. Just go to best buy and tell them what happened


----------



## MS81 (Jan 1, 2007)

slim I got Assault Heroes and it's but hard as hell.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 2, 2007)

In a good way? =D


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 2, 2007)

what about the hard drive? Do I have to return it also? I have all my saved profiles and stuffs...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry I meant to say it's fun


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> what about the hard drive? Do I have to return it also? I have all my saved profiles and stuffs...



Don't tell em you about your harddrive and return it, it works. And sorry to hear about the 3 red light death of 360


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

wouldn't the retailer know that he bought a premium version of the 360


----------



## slimscane (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah, all you would have to do is look and see if the disk tray is chrome  Although I think they might still let them keep it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think he'll look inside the system, my friend did it and they just switched it. 

Anyone have "Lord of the rings: Battle for middle earth 2" ? I fucking love this game


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think he'll look inside the system, my friend did it and they just switched it. 

Anyone have "Lord of the rings: Battle for middle earth 2" ? I fucking love this game


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2007)

360 definitely needs some (japanese) action games right now.

I need Ninja Gaiden and Too human.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2007)

I need Tenchu: Senran


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2007)

you think MS will start the blue dragon method with using uncompressed DVD'S?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

MS81 said:


> you think MS will start the blue dragon method with using uncompressed DVD'S?



Huh, since when is blue dragon uncompressed ? O_o


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2007)

That's why there's 3 Disc.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

MS81 said:


> That's why there's 3 Disc.



I completely doubt that is true at all


show me proof


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

I doubt it


----------



## Capthxc (Jan 2, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I completely doubt that is true at all
> 
> 
> show me proof



i am 100% sure blue dragon spans 3 disks.

While i dont have any photo evidense you can clearly see that by going on gamefaqs blue dragon forums(i hate those forums, was trying to dig up some info on the game   )  by all the topics labeled that need help labeled by what disk number its on.

The Anime Society


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

Who said that blue dragon isn't going to be three discs long?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

Capthxc said:


> i am 100% sure blue dragon spans 3 disks.
> 
> While i dont have any photo evidense you can clearly see that by going on gamefaqs blue dragon forums(i hate those forums, was trying to dig up some info on the game   )  by all the topics labeled that need help labeled by what disk number its on.
> 
> The Anime Society



Yes and how does this mean that the game is uncompressed?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I just replaced for the new 360, and now the controller is not fucking working. I still have my old 360 controller but whenever I press the middle button, the green light keeps going on and off repeatedly. Now WTF is up with the controller?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Ok, I just replaced for the new 360, and now the controller is not fucking working. I still have my old 360 controller but whenever I press the middle button, the green light keeps going on and off repeatedly. Now WTF is up with the controller?



I think you need to press the sync button on the x360 too


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

well, atleast you got a new 360


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes and how does this mean that the game is uncompressed?



It was stated in a article a while ago in this thread. That the maker has come out and said that the game was uncompressed and spanned acrossed 3 discs.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

thats going to be a long ass game, if i might say


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2007)

Any game recomendations old or new ?

Picking up a 360 next week with Gears of War. Now as good as GoW is no 1 game is going to keep me entertanied for long before bordom sets in.

Viva Pinata (looks wierd)

I'm a wwe fan but I heard they made a major fuck up with the new game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It was stated in a article a while ago in this thread. That the maker has come out and said that the game was uncompressed and spanned acrossed 3 discs.



Why the fuck didn't they compress it >_>;


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> Any game recomendations old or new ?
> 
> Picking up a 360 next week with Gears of War. Now as good as GoW is no 1 game is going to keep me entertanied for long before bordom sets in.
> 
> ...



PGR3, COD2 & 3, Splinter Cell Double Agent, Lost Planet is on its way, GRAW, Rainbow 6 LV, NBA2K7, Madden NFL 07, NHL2K7, Oblivion and theres many more on the way this year.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 2, 2007)

^_^ Also, saints row is a good game.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

yea, i foregot about that one.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why the fuck didn't they compress it >_>;



because he wanted to get the best visuals as possibel V-kun.

PS3 use the Uncompressed method in there games as well so maybe later when HD-DVD becomes more affordable for games then we well see more games like this on the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why the fuck didn't they compress it >_>;



Well when they compress it for such a long game it can cause freezes i guess, well that's what i hear why my Enchanted arms sometimes froze for absolutely no fucking reason.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2007)

here is the article v-kun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

No one bought "Lord of the rings, Battle for middle earth 2?"?   It's such a kickass game


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

Crazy you've been on that Lord The Rings game for two days straight already. LOL


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2007)

Donno if this was ever posted here but eh;

This one?

Video of Mobile Ops: One Year War/Gundam: Operation Troy.

It honestly doesn't look as bad as Crossfire. But, it looks all chunky and not like, Lost Planet smooth in the animation department. The shooting looks bland too.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 2, 2007)

I love Viva Pinata. I wish they would stop hating each other. ;_;


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that game looks like they took Pinata's and just put them in a next gen Conker/Banjo game.

Which is to say thats nice.


----------



## [sephir] (Jan 2, 2007)

I want Blue Dragon/Lost Odyssey. Now. Give me it now and the Nobuo Uematsu ost's for the games.......NOW.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually the gundam game looks nice. As for Vivia i bought it due to the hype but i'm not liking it much


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2007)

I definitely need some Lost Planet and Lost Odyssey about now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont think the Gundam game looks nice, and I loves me some Gundam.

The only ncie feature I see though is a rather small one. It appears to be set after the 08th MS Team anime.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 3, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> I love Viva Pinata. I wish they would stop hating each other. ;_;



feed on their anger  ...... make clans and make them battle each other to death


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> feed on their anger  ...... make clans and make them battle each other to death



DDDDDDDDDD:

They are too cute for that. ._.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 3, 2007)

How didn't you like Viva Pinata crazymtf?

With BD and compression, from what I remember, it was larger than 3 disks and they had to use some compression techniques to get it down to 3.

Xbox 360 Wins Round 2, Wii For Round 3...Maybe. Looks like the headstart is paying off more than I though it would


All the best games coming out this year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2007)

slimscane said:


> With BD and compression, from what I remember, it was larger than 3 disks and they had to use some compression techniques to get it down to 3.
> 
> Xbox 360 Wins Round 2, Wii For Round 3...Maybe. Looks like the headstart is paying off more than I though it would





vivia Piniata is a fun game brought back memories of animal crossing for me. I plan to get the game in january when my funds pick back up that is. I am hopeing for some cool Live arcade classics to be released. Castlevania SOTN has caught my eye.  also for the new arcade stuff asshault heros reminds me of classic game i used to play ( though i cannot remember the name) so i will surely get that.


Sales thread i suggest everyone to actually look at.( there is one stickyed  ) of course i posted this allready. Was quite shocked at the numbers expecially Wii's since it came out 2 weeks into november and these figures ended at December 25th.  NDP data should be coming out for december in a couple of days as well.  CNBC actually announced Wii as the winner ( the video that the report comes from is in the sales thread it explains it )   For the Year headstart i thought they would have sold more than 2 million during that time frame but ah well ( the majority of the 360 sales where thx to GoW). But ps3 it needs to play catch up in all terrirotys.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2007)

Viva Piñata friggin owns 
I solved the haters problem by selling of the piñatas I didn't like (the raisaints in my case) since they didn't get along with the buzzlegums, and the newtgats can go to hell if they think they can mess with my lickatoads >__>
another solution would be building a fence, but I don't think that looks very good...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

@jullius - I think it looks fun *Gundam* 
@ Slim - I don't like viva because it bores me...just don't find the appeal. 
@Beatdown - Battle for middle earth 2 owns!!!
@XBOX360 getting first place again, nice fucking job!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2007)

I reckon Viva Piñata is for people who like these kind of sanbox games like Startopia, Dungeon Keeper and theme hospital etc


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 3, 2007)

i can understand crazymtf... as much as i want to buy the game... i think that with time i will loose the appeal for it... since well... is not my kind of game too...

not saying it is bad ... but just not my kind of game...

as for SOTN... will they improve the vissuals? 

at least we can expect achievements.. which is good...

also will they include the saturn ver. extra maps????

man if snk talked to M$ and released Samurai Spirits 2 for XBLA ... it would own my soul


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah just can't find it fun, not my kind of game 

Now LOTR: BFME2, is fucking sick


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> Viva Pi?ata friggin owns
> I solved the haters problem by selling of the pi?atas I didn't like (the raisaints in my case) since they didn't get along with the buzzlegums, and the newtgats can go to hell if they think they can mess with my lickatoads >__>
> another solution would be building a fence, but I don't think that looks very good...



I can't get any newtgats to visit, I have all the right stuff, they just won't come in. T_______________T

I almost got a cinimonkey yesterday though. :3


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 3, 2007)

Someone help me, I can't connect to x box live. I use the internet connection in my pc and is trying to share with x box, problem is that it can't find my IP adress. What do I do?


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 3, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> Someone help me, I can't connect to x box live. I use the internet connection in my pc and is trying to share with x box, problem is that it can't find my IP adress. What do I do?



Have you tried contacting Live Support or look around the xbox.com site.

On a side note: I have been absent for a while now. Been video game deprived for the past month due to spending valuable time with the fam. But come later this month I'll be back on Live.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 3, 2007)

New news on the Halo 3 beta.... It says there's gonna be a free beta invite disc with Crackdown when it comes out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> I can't get any newtgats to visit, I have all the right stuff, they just won't come in. T_______________T
> 
> I almost got a cinimonkey yesterday though. :3



really? that's wierd.. Did you hit some newtgat's with a shovel or something? I've heard that makes a speices less willing to come to your garden again :/
 you have this flower right?

it took me ages to get the frikkin Arocknids, I got them today while trying to get the masterswarmer award for the Tafflies...the Arocknids ate my tafflys, making that process so much harder -___-

I turned a newtgat into salamander, but it started a fight with my lackatoad so I sold it (the salamander)... it looked more like a hamster with a tail anyway >___<

In my garden they keep on coming back all the time -___- 
Cinnamonkeys look scary.. especially with the fez hat on XD 

I got an Eaglair to visit today, that thing was frikkin huge


----------



## MS81 (Jan 3, 2007)

I feel like I'm the only one who bought a HD-DVD player here.

did anyone get it yet


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 3, 2007)

I haven't even gotten a 360 yet


----------



## Corruption (Jan 3, 2007)

^_^ I don't have an hdtv, but once I get one, i'll be sure to pick up the hd-dvd drive.

Also, the halo 3 beta thing gives me another reason to get Crackdown, even though I was gonna pick it up anyway.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 3, 2007)

^get a samsung, sony, or westinghouse if you're on a budget.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> ^_^ I don't have an hdtv, but once I get one, i'll be sure to pick up the hd-dvd drive.
> 
> Also, the halo 3 beta thing gives me another reason to get Crackdown, even though I was gonna pick it up anyway.



Yes, thank you! I think crackdown looked sick, halo 3 beta wants me to get it even more. 

As for HD-DVD, well i don't have a HD plus i'm supporting blu ray till i can see a clearer picture of who will dominate. I'll get a HD-DVD if both Blu Ray and it survive or it becomes the more used one.


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 4, 2007)

What did they do to Bioshock? o_o

Link removed

What the fuck is that?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

^What are you talking about? Game looks fucking sick ^_^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> What did they do to Bioshock? o_o
> 
> Link removed
> 
> What the fuck is that?




lmao, he looks like he's wearing a hockey player's helmet or something XDDDDDD


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 4, 2007)

I have seen one or two bioshock pictures which I thought looked kinda... iffy! Still all in all the game looks to be next level and im anticipating it.

I can't believe they decided to put the Halo 3 beta as an incentive to buy crackdown. Thats just pure icing for me as crackdown was looking sick enough I had already decided I was gonna buy and this news is a real nice bonus.


----------



## Fleak (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, any updates on Banjo Kazooie 3? :3

It sucks how its on 360, but thats the only reason I'll get one .. and gears of war ... AND Halo 3.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm waiting for any updates on Lost Odyssey or eternal sonata.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 4, 2007)

man, hd dvd players are like gold dust in england, you can't get them anywhere, although my friend managed to pick one up someone and it seems cool.

Lost planet out soon...should be qool.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shogun said:


> man, hd dvd players are like gold dust in england, you can't get them anywhere, although my friend managed to pick one up someone and it seems cool.
> 
> Lost planet out soon...should be qool.



Yeah mand I pre-ordered my HD-DVD before something like that would happen but I can't w8 for Lost Planet.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well when they compress it for such a long game it can cause freezes i guess, well that's what i hear why my Enchanted arms sometimes froze for absolutely no fucking reason.



I had that problem too my enchanted arms froze on the frozen stage Atsuma's hometown.(ironic) It only froze once on me so far.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I had that problem too my enchanted arms froze on the frozen stage Atsuma's hometown.(ironic) It only froze once on me so far.


yeah it froze on me before you get to Atsuma's hometown wierd


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 5, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah it froze on me before you get to Atsuma's hometown wierd



Hold on there are three people on Naruto fan that play EA. Have you guys tried the multiplayer thing I havent yet. I have had the game since it first came out and havent really played since I got back to Atsuma's hometown to find his dog barking and had to find him in that stupid library. then I took a break until Gears of War came out.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 5, 2007)

^ sorry about the other day man.... 

it is just that i misread the message thinking it said nice *GAL* instead of nice gai LOL 

anyways looking forward to playing.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 5, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> ^ sorry about the other day man....
> 
> it is just that i misread the message thinking it said nice *GAL* instead of nice gai LOL
> 
> anyways looking forward to playing.



I was like OK umm oh well. Dude its no prob. We def can get a good match in sometime. I should have some down time on Sunday. This weekend I got magfest to go to. I am going to enter the DOA 4 and Gears of War tourney so wish me luck.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 5, 2007)

^ thanks for understanding, it is just what i read nice gal i was like WTF??? 

anyways, i don't know if this was posted. but interview with treasure, and developing a game for the 360 s

Link removed

i hope they bring RS for the XBLA, with achievements and online the game would be godly.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 5, 2007)

Fleak said:


> Hey, any updates on Banjo Kazooie 3? :3
> 
> It sucks how its on 360, but thats the only reason I'll get one .. and gears of war ... AND Halo 3.


none recently, but how does it "suck"? 


Includes the 65nm chip, and HDMI, they will also be releasing a 120 GB HDD \, but it is unknown if it will come with the new 360.

Guitar Hero II for Xbox 360 Box Art and Bundle Picture
Sounds awesome, I hope they have lots of DL content.


Not me, Matt from IGN, and not really 360 news either, but it should be worth noting. But it is not going to come out now, so I guess it isn't really important.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 5, 2007)

hey does anyone know if Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots will be released for the Xbox 360 as well as PS3?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

Shad said:


> hey does anyone know if Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots will be released for the Xbox 360 as well as PS3?



Its been rumored and to be honest its very possible to happen


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Its been rumored and to be honest its very possible to happen



i hope it does happen! whats the next great anticipated launch title for the 360 besides halo 3?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 5, 2007)

that would be absolutely awesome =D (lovin your Raiden theme Shad )


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 5, 2007)

Shad said:


> i hope it does happen! whats the next great anticipated launch title for the 360 besides halo 3?


Mass Effect


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

Lost planet is the next title, and MGS4 is most likly not going to the XBOX 360 and if it does, like a year after.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 5, 2007)

If that new 360 rumor is true... would we be able to exchange our 360 now(with some money of course) for the new ones?!


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> If that new 360 rumor is true... would we be able to exchange our 360 now(with some money of course) for the new ones?!



I'm hoping you could because I have a HDMI cable for both PS3 and XBOX 360.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 5, 2007)

you could just get the VGA cable and get a VGA to HDMI adapter.

I feel as though the MGS4 on 360 rumor has some credence, however with all the exclusives Sony has been losing, they might make the extra push to secure absolute exclusivity; it wouldn't be too bad of a move on their part.

As for the next most anticipated gamer? That is a matter of opinion, I might would say Bioshock, it is slated for June people


----------



## Shogun (Jan 5, 2007)

grand theft auto...


----------



## Jones (Jan 5, 2007)

anyone see the trailer of bioshock? (like you slim) that game i think might actually be the one to make people think about what they do before they do it. if anyone doesn't know what it is i can give you a sypnosis.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 5, 2007)

Have you played either of the System Shocks (primarily 2) Jones?


----------



## Jones (Jan 5, 2007)

nope, haven't been fortunate to play them, heard from friends that they were good. i'm reading an article on the game and it sounds pretty good. the concept of the game just sounds like something rockstar would come up with, but it sounds so weird, especially to see it in 3rd person. 



article i'm reading on it, pretty interesting.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 5, 2007)

Haha, I don't see how it reminds you of a Rockstar concept, maybe I just don't see it XD Also, the game is in first person last I checked. 

In any case, I sent you a present via PM.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

slimscane said:


> you could just get the VGA cable and get a VGA to HDMI adapter.
> 
> I feel as though the MGS4 on 360 rumor has some credence, however with all the exclusives Sony has been losing, they might make the extra push to secure absolute exclusivity; it wouldn't be too bad of a move on their part.
> 
> As for the next most anticipated gamer? That is a matter of opinion, I might would say Bioshock, it is slated for June people



Yeah I'm using a VGA cord now but I just want to see if there is a diff.

I know it aint it's just that ppl complain about analog vs digital I want to school my friends on it.

think HDMI is better it's digital but all that means is that the sound is digital
so you can have 7.1 surround sound. but they don't believe me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

slimscane said:


> you could just get the VGA cable and get a VGA to HDMI adapter.
> 
> I feel as though the MGS4 on 360 rumor has some credence, however with all the exclusives Sony has been losing, they might make the extra push to secure absolute exclusivity; it wouldn't be too bad of a move on their part.
> 
> As for the next most anticipated gamer? That is a matter of opinion, I might would say Bioshock, it is slated for June people



Question is, does sony still have the money and resources to secure it? Or get other exclusives? 


I mean how many exclusives has sony lost? 

just some that pop up

GTA4
Assasins creed
Dragon quest
Virtua fighter


dragon quest is a HARD and i mean HARD punch in the face of sony


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Question is, does sony still have the money and resources to secure it? Or get other exclusives?
> 
> 
> I mean how many exclusives has sony lost?
> ...


Except the two i highlighted were NEVER exclusives...either was GTA really since it was always ported to XBOX 6-8 months later. Bio Shock and enchanted are now on the ps3 when it was originally a 360 title. 

And it's not about if the company could pay enough to keep it exclusives, the companies want more money so they make it multi-platformer.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Except the two i highlighted were NEVER exclusives...either was GTA really since it was always ported to XBOX 6-8 months later. Bio Shock and enchanted are now on the ps3 when it was originally a 360 title.
> 
> And it's not about if the company could pay enough to keep it exclusives, the companies want more money so they make it multi-platformer.



Um


dragon quest was exclusive to the sony brand


You said it yourself, they want money, what you think they will do? Bring out a game for a console that has just above 1 million consoles sold with consoles still being in shelves not getting bought, or a console with a 9 million + fanbase, if konami doesn't port it over immediatly they would take so many losses that it would be funny


(prepares for your year wait speech)


Lol I still find it hilarious when I reread the stupid sony fanboys saying the X360 cant handle AC


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

What in blue hell are you talking about? Sony never "OWNED" Dragon Quest, it went on PS1 and PS2 cause they sold more then there compatition, why the hell you think it's going on the DS? Cheap cost to make + Lazy + Lots of Money from japan = Win. 

Yeah cause by MGS4 it'll still only be a bit more then 1 mllion consoles sold -_-. It'll be atleast 5-6 mil, maybe more. That's enough cause the game doesn't sell more then 3-4 mil. So yeah you fail on that, and MGS sucked on XBOX so i don't think Kojima is going to take another chance to build MGS back up for XBOX 360...i just don't see him doing it, not without a 8-12 month wait. 

And "LOL AT SONY BOYS AND AC" I hope your not referring me cause i never said it couldn't run on XBOX 360. I actually said it was playing on a PC not a PS3 when people were saying it was a PS3 it was played on. Yeah so i don't know why you added that in...i knew it wasn't exclusive and it was never said to be, either was Dragon Quest...


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 5, 2007)

Microsoft sold 10.4 to retailers as of the end of december. I would provide the link, but the site crashed because of all the hits (presumably).. =O

Bioshock is a 360 console exclusive, buddy; it was announced for certain during X06.

Next big game? Lost Planet, Crackdown, Blue Dragon, Bioshock, Too Human, Mass Effect, Assassin's Creed, Virtua Fighter 5, Halo 3. Not a bad year coming up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> Microsoft sold 10.4 to retailers as of the end of december. I would provide the link, but the site crashed because of all the hits (presumably).. =O
> 
> Bioshock is a 360 console exclusive, buddy; it was announced for certain during X06.
> 
> Next big game? Lost Planet, Crackdown, Blue Dragon, Bioshock, Too Human, Mass Effect, Assassin's Creed, Virtua Fighter 5, Halo 3. Not a bad year coming up.



Bioshock is on PC and PS3...I already provided a link plus people told me it was old news and it wasn't exclusive for awhile, so it is on PC and PS3 buddy 

And you forgot Lost odyssey, one of the most anticipated games for me


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What in blue hell are you talking about? Sony never "OWNED" Dragon Quest, it went on PS1 and PS2 cause they sold more then there compatition, why the hell you think it's going on the DS? Cheap cost to make + Lazy + Lots of Money from japan = Win.
> 
> Yeah cause by MGS4 it'll still only be a bit more then 1 mllion consoles sold -_-. It'll be atleast 5-6 mil, maybe more. That's enough cause the game doesn't sell more then 3-4 mil. So yeah you fail on that, and MGS sucked on XBOX so i don't think Kojima is going to take another chance to build MGS back up for XBOX 360...i just don't see him doing it, not without a 8-12 month wait.
> 
> And "LOL AT SONY BOYS AND AC" I hope your not referring me cause i never said it couldn't run on XBOX 360. I actually said it was playing on a PC not a PS3 when people were saying it was a PS3 it was played on. Yeah so i don't know why you added that in...i knew it wasn't exclusive and it was never said to be, either was Dragon Quest...




I don't see sony selling 5-6 million that quickly, I mean after more then a month they only barely have one million, now that the holidays/shopping period are over and NOW they finally seem to be able to make more, they don't instantly sell out  The moment the PS3 premium is 400 bucks then il see it sell alot but not at 600

And us europeans have to wait untill march IF we have to believe some sony guy that says its gonna be 03/03 

while the people who ship out the consoles and shit think its gonna be september


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

XBOX 360 only sold this much then, and look how well it went, with NO JAPAN support. I'm sure PS3, combined with Japan, US, and Europe rank in sales it'll be 5-6 million. 

As for the other topics we were discussing, then you stand corrected yes?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2007)

Well dragon quest is one of the main reasons why the PS2 GOT so popular, japan is DQ crazy, I mean they for god sake have laws sayiong it cant be released on weekdays o_O

And now nintendo is getting TWO DQ games, that is very very very painfull for sony, they are expecting over 6 million sold games for DQ9

third part, I wasn't really talking about you, more the general PS fanboy scene, who seem to think nothing can handle anything that even appears on a PS logo. this is their general text "LOL SHITBOX 180 KANT HANDLE AC CUZ NOT HAVE CELL LOL "

no seriously, i once read somebody that actually typed that out >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

DQ does sell alot but it's not the only game. GT5 is another big seller there. I'm sure PS3 will do fine, not as good as PS2 though, still it'll reach a good amount, i think MGS4 will stay exclusive for some time. 

And whoever wrote that needs help.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 6, 2007)

I am going to skip almost everything that was just said, and get to the important thing, Bioshock is not on PS3. Period. It was, it was on 360 and PC, and then it was announced for PS3 in some EGM or something, and then about two months _after_ that at X06 it was back to 360 console exclusivity, and still is.

.

also


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 6, 2007)

yes! bioshock is on 360! sweet! now thats the true anticipation.....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Either way i was getting it, on ps3 or 360.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 6, 2007)

Lost Planet scores an 8.5 at ign....meh I thought it would get a higher, but after watching the video review, it makes me want it more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Lost Planet scores an 8.5 at ign....meh I thought it would get a higher, but after watching the video review, it makes me want it more.



I figured it would score that high. Its a good game i did not play the multiplayer though so i do not know how that is, the single player is alot of fun. I heard single player is better than GoW's so thats promising.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 6, 2007)

so wat features does the new version of the 360 will have when it comes out?


----------



## Corruption (Jan 6, 2007)

Right now it's just a rumor, unitl confirmed other wise....But, it says it would have a 65nm CPU, HDMI port, and a 120gb HDD.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Unless it's still 400 i wouldn't buy it...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Unless it's still 400 i wouldn't buy it...



I'll buy it only if the price is still the same or you could trade in the old one for a new version.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah pretty much what i said, if it's 400 or could trade in the on i have for a new one.


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Bioshock is on PC and PS3...I already provided a link plus people told me it was old news and it wasn't exclusive for awhile, so it is on PC and PS3 buddy



Now are you still going to tell me Bioshock is exclusive after reading page after page of news stories about Bioshock being exclusive to 360 and PC? Or go on in your ignorance? 

For those of you talking about the rumored Xbox 360 v2, there's quite a lengthy thread about it that would serve the forum better if you used it instead.

EDIT: I noticed that there was a link to a scan of the "current" UK OPM that says it's coming to PS3; it was actually a scan from the September issue according to Kotaku. Apparently someone got a little overzealous and billed it as being from the new OPM.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

And it seems you fail to read my post after that. I was already corrected and said "Oh well either way was going to get it for XBOX 360 or PS3"...Read before posting...

*Edit - *I picked up quake 4 yesterday. Like what the fuck, this is a good shooter, why did it get shitted on? No frame rate drops, good story*Sad too* and nice gameplay and graphics. This game is actually a great surprise


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And it seems you fail to read my post after that. I was already corrected and said "Oh well either way was going to get it for XBOX 360 or PS3"...Read before posting...


Well I don't think either of us should be accusing one another of not reading before posting in the first place. 

Speaking of Kotaku, they found it necessary to post an article that says that Core Pack owners can't DL the Halo 3 Beta without a hard drive. Doesn't that go without saying?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And it seems you fail to read my post after that. I was already corrected and said "Oh well either way was going to get it for XBOX 360 or PS3"...Read before posting...
> 
> *Edit - *I picked up quake 4 yesterday. Like what the fuck, this is a good shooter, why did it get shitted on? No frame rate drops, good story*Sad too* and nice gameplay and graphics. This game is actually a great surprise



Lol.
Quake sucks dude, there is lag when you're shooting, thats why it got shitted on. x]  This nice game play you speak of makes me worry about you. ._.

Doom was better then Quake. ><


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya Quake 4 had alot of Frame rate ( lag) issues and what not was just a rushed out port really. i agree hero in terms Doom ran better and played better than what Quake 4 did ( i am strictly talking about consoles here)

i wished they drop the price on the Wireless adapter allready  also is assualt hero's allready out? i forget.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

What the hell are you talking about. Did either of you play it? I haven't had ANY lag...I'm talking about offline, not ONLINE. If offline, and you have played it please take a video of your version cause mine has NO lag...


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What the hell are you talking about. Did either of you play it? I haven't had ANY lag...I'm talking about offline, not ONLINE. If offline, and you have played it please take a video of your version cause mine has NO lag...



I owned it quite some time ago and traded it in.
When I went to shoot, there was always a small lag when I first hit the fire button, and after a while, it got annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Doesn't happen for me. I press R and right away shoots. I think the game is really fun...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2007)

you must have not gotten far into the game at all then crazy. Even ign and others reported the game has frame rate drops and lags ( yes lag is a term for offline as well)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm more then half way. The only lag i know is at the very end, but even on the computer, if you don't have a good one, it lags. Either way the game is really fun, can't believe i went for kameo over this


----------



## slimscane (Jan 7, 2007)

I really liked Kameo, I thought it was a great game


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

It was ok but i'm enjoying quake 4 more.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2007)

can someone help me:

I have the transfer kit for 360, I know that you take save from pc and put into 360 but I want to know if you can put movies on it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

I hit a deal today and order both Perfect Dark Zero and Phantasy Star Universe for 45 bucks together


----------



## Shogun (Jan 7, 2007)

ms81, if i could help you i would, but alas i don't know how. 

Also i thought kameo rocked!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh sorry MS81 didn't see what you posted, and sorry i have no clue 

@Shogun - I never said kameo was bad, i have it and liked it alot, i'm just saying i skipped over quake 4 when i actually enjoy it, and i felt stupid skipping it and playing it now and enjoying it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 7, 2007)

They already reviewed Lost Planet on IGN.com and gave it a 8.5 which isn't bad.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2007)

The normal Xbox sold 250 units 2006 in Japan apparently, impressive I gotta admit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

^Yay go 250 owners of xbox 

Just beat Quake 4 a few minutes ago, though the ending was OK at best the game was really fun and I'd say if you have 20 bucks pick it up. Anyway till my Perfect Dark Zero and Phantasy star come in i think I'm actually going back to dead rising and beat it  I also finished condemned a few days ago, damn i hope they make a second! 

Anyone know how to find out a profile of a xbox gamertag so i can view there games? I go on xboxlive.com and only can check my profile and friends but not anyone else's.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 7, 2007)

Perfect Dark Zero is really good. And is Quake 4 any good?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 7, 2007)

personally i thought it was ok, although i do believe there are better shooters out there. there is a demo on the marketplace if you're interested.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> Perfect Dark Zero is really good. And is Quake 4 any good?



I liked quake 4 alot. I liked the story more then most shooters, and it was fun, and simple. I mean if you got 20 bucks i'd say pick it up 

Tried to play some dead rising but i hate it, so boring and it sucks...i'ma go back to kameo, gotta beat it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 7, 2007)

crazymtf

no its not possible to look at some random person's profile unless u met them online.


----------



## Nexas (Jan 7, 2007)

So who's picking up Lost Planet later this week?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

Nexas said:


> So who's picking up Lost Planet later this week?



Can you spot me some monies so that I can buy it? =3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

Next week i will be enjoying high def gaming on my 360 ( about time) with this new puppy




pictures and all can be found in this thread ( there are comparison pics to other monitors and what not really cool stuff)




1080i/1080 P compatible. VGA/DVI/HDMI inputs, 5ms response time, 1200 to 1 contrast ratio! man i am going to be in freaking heaven expecially watching movies on this just because the 360 upscales all your normal dvds! i cannot wait!


----------



## slimscane (Jan 8, 2007)

looks like you are set Ssj3  360 in HD is really awesome, it is hard to go back, which I sometimes have to do when my brother doesn't let me use his tv 

(sometimes I wish I had a job)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

slimscane said:


> looks like you are set Ssj3  360 in HD is really awesome, it is hard to go back, which I sometimes have to do when my brother doesn't let me use his tv
> 
> (sometimes I wish I had a job)



ah slime i do not work during the school yet ( though i get my first degree next sem and i have to work over the summer)


also can you link me the VGA connector ? i think i will be needing that for this monitor since there is no component cables for it. i want to play dead rising on it so bad!!!


----------



## Zenou (Jan 8, 2007)

I simply cannot wait for Lost Planet. I've been playing the multiplayer demo more than anything else.

I wish a demo of Gears of War would come out.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2007)

this just in Gears Of War will be getting 2 new maps for multi-player on the 11th.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 8, 2007)

Mini-Report from CES2007 
360 sells 10.4 million confirmed.
Live 5 million plus users.
Gears sells 2.7 million in two months (as well as more hints that it will bring in a sequel in the following years).
IP TV unveilled and available for Winter '07.



You can watch streaming video for more updates at CES '07 from Microsoft's CES site. Which also has some details on Micorosft's long anticipated new OS Vista.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't believe the old Xbox still sells.

Two new maps for GoW is great. I'm kinda tired of the current ones, I've been playing way too much.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

The HD-DVD attachement for the 360 has sold 150 000 copies already.

Impressive, I gotta admit.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 8, 2007)

> this just in Gears Of War will be getting 2 new maps for multi-player on the 11th.



YES!! Major pwnage!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Two new maps? Fucking A, maybe i'll go back to multiplayer on GoW for a bit


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2007)

Aman said:


> The HD-DVD attachement for the 360 has sold 150 000 copies already.
> 
> Impressive, I gotta admit.



that's pretty damn sweet considering I'm the only one (or at least feel like it)
that have a HD-DVD.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

MS81 said:


> that's pretty damn sweet considering I'm the only one (or at least feel like it)
> that have a HD-DVD.



Sorry buddy, lol, i would get one but i'm rooting for Blu Ray as i already have DVD's passed down from my dad for that format. If HD-DVD do come out on top i'll pick one up so you don't feel alone   

PS - Kameo is nice as hell, can't believe i never finished it.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry buddy, lol, i would get one but i'm rooting for Blu Ray as i already have DVD's passed down from my dad for that format. If HD-DVD do come out on top i'll pick one up so you don't feel alone
> 
> PS - Kameo is nice as hell, can't believe i never finished it.



I'm supporting both because I bought a PS3.

but if PS3 didn't come with blu-ray and was add-on I bet you will still support blu-ray. I kid, I kid.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

I would...lol, i was looking forward to my own blu ray since my dad got it and been collecting the dvd's and given them to me in February


----------



## slimscane (Jan 8, 2007)

I am interested about the iptv, live tv on the 360? I want more details


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

My Kameo froze when i got to the boss. Man i hate when games freeze, happens to much on 360


----------



## slimscane (Jan 8, 2007)

I am fairly lucky to where it has only happened to me a very few times, but yeah, it sucks really bad, I think it is a by product of consoles becoming so complicated, I don't remember a cartradge based game ever freezing on me, ever.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Man i hate when games freeze, happens to much on 360



I know what you mean, my SW2 game freezes up alot X__x
good thing I've cleared the game and got kinda bored with it


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok got up to winter place in Kameo. I can't believe i stopped playing this, it's really fun and very good for a launch title


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I am interested about the iptv, live tv on the 360? I want more details



From what i read about IPTV it sounds simliar to Apple's ITV to be honest. Though apples is a bit differant if you want to read more about it go to this link

These guys three-manned Onyxia.

its a bit more advanced then what 360 is bringing just because of the Wireless N apple is using. 


IPTV though sounds great and im not sure how sony will counter that one since both Xbox360 and PS3 are trying to best in a digital home theater hub. So ya slime im with ya i want to know more about IPTV.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 8, 2007)

Hopefuly, the 65mn processor would resolved those issues that the current 360 is having.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2007)

maybe not hot news for most of you, but I think it looks pretty cool XD
Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice, i wanted to get blade storm since i like Koei games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

ahh great i will purchase that when  i am back at college.  SUper castlevania 4 on my WIi's virtual console and now SOTN on live arcade. all i can say that this is pure pwnage.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nice, i wanted to get blade storm since i like Koei games



you and me both 

/me is turning into such a Koei fan lately o__O


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

^Hehe there games are quite good, despite being average to critic's i enjoy em ^_^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, I think the game's are pretty hardcore... I mean the first time I tried DW I didn't know shit about what to do and what was going on, and I was a little turned of, but after playing it for awhile I was glued to it, and I've loved DW ever since XD

but I can't for the love of god find DW3 anywhere T___T I only have dw5 myself. (and SW 1 & 2)


----------



## Shogun (Jan 9, 2007)

february 10th is the release date of SotN according to Kotaku anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> yeah, I think the game's are pretty hardcore... I mean the first time I tried DW I didn't know shit about what to do and what was going on, and I was a little turned of, but after playing it for awhile I was glued to it, and I've loved DW ever since XD
> 
> but I can't for the love of god find DW3 anywhere T___T I only have dw5 myself. (and SW 1 & 2)



First game i played was DW3  I like 5, but Samurai warriors 2 is the best one so far


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 9, 2007)

hey has anyone played Lost Planet? I just wanna kno if its good or not....


----------



## Geetay (Jan 9, 2007)

I ordered a Official Wireless Headset from play-asia yesterday, and it got shipped today. I probably should have asked before I ordered it, but I was wondering if any of you guys could tell me if it's any good or not. Does it fit well on your ear, and is it comfortable?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't w8 for SOTN damn those pics.

as for the HD-DVD I dunno about it anymore,I was reading an article on IGN who's making movies for blu-ray and I seen a lot of movie studios aiming towards blu-ray.

damn I hope MS starts making some games for it.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, i had the wireless headset and it was comfortable, but i lost it...yeah, quite annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Shogun said:


> yeah, i had the wireless headset and it was comfortable, but i lost it...yeah, quite annoying.



I was actually going to pick up a wireless headset like you, but it was to much at the store.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 9, 2007)

What are Heavy Weapon and Catan about? I actually have heard nothing about them, and yet they are being shown off at CES. (SotN looks awesome =D)


----------



## Geetay (Jan 9, 2007)

Shogun said:


> yeah, i had the wireless headset and it was comfortable, but i lost it...yeah, quite annoying.



I can imagine someone not finding it for a while, (since I've read that it's as small as your finger) but to actually just lose it forever... that just plain sucks. 50 $ probably seems pretty harsh for a headset to you guys, but you should take a guess at what they're selling it for in Norway.
Thanks though, Shogun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Well gotta get a Headset for PS3, and that's a blue tooth, so that's 50, man these systems kill me


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Shogun said:


> yeah, i had the wireless headset and it was comfortable, but i lost it...yeah, quite annoying.



I never understood the concept of getting a wireless headset, because the wired headset connects straight into the controller. Considering you always have the controller in your hands, I don't know what the need for the wireless headset is, unless you either have a lot of private chats where you don't need your controller, or you have some REALLY long arms.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone played GoW since the new update today? They messed up ranked matches....it doesnt show the hosts name, it just says host. Damn, now it's gonna be hard to get in a match with your friends....hopefully they change it back.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

more xbox360 news front from magicbox.



> X B O X   3 6 0
> 
> - Namco Bandai will release Ms. PacMan for Xbox Live Arcade on Wednesday, for 500 Microsoft Points.
> 
> ...




also the sales thread has been updated


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Wait


there is a DR2?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 9, 2007)

wow I just got finish reading on Magicbox,damn you MS.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, i played gears after the update, apart from the host thing it seems exactly the same. no biggie really.


----------



## conceptz (Jan 9, 2007)

Aww damn, I was hoping they would have Dead Rising on the PS3. It's such a kickass game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> First game i played was DW3  I like 5, but Samurai warriors 2 is the best one so far



same here 
my first character was Ma Chao, he's easily one of my favourite Shu characters 
Sw2 has the best gameplay, but I still think the good old Dw maps pwn

I just installed Dw4 for pc and the character creation system is awesome 


new screens of sw2 empires 
I'm probably gonna trade in sw2 and maybe pd0 for sw2empires XD


----------



## Corruption (Jan 9, 2007)

Yea, it's just a pain trying to get into a ranked match with some friends.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 9, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Has anyone played GoW since the new update today? They messed up ranked matches....it doesnt show the hosts name, it just says host. Damn, now it's gonna be hard to get in a match with your friends....hopefully they change it back.



Actually they didn't mess it up. It was a very big request aside from a Lobby System. Too many reports of team stacking and how people want it out. This at the moment takes care of that problem. You can still see the hosts name in player (unranked) matches though. I doubt they will change it back. They are truly discouraging cheating. While not trying not to intentionally cheat. Anytime where one side already has an advantage on the other it is considered cheating.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 9, 2007)

since i don't play ranked i didn't notice..

it good that there are two new maps going up the 10th.

as for the SOTN video.... "die monster, you don't belong in this world" ... damn i can't get enough of the SOTN dialogue


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 9, 2007)

sweet. that's tonite then.....cant wait.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 9, 2007)

I guess it's only a bummer to me cause I usually play ranked matches with my friends. I think the competition is greater... and I can't wait for the new maps.

But, what they really need to do is to fix some glitches online which is really cheating. I know how to do a few, but I don't do them because it's gay.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 10, 2007)

The headline sounds better than what is actually true, I don't want someone to curse at me and flick me off for 10 seconds, and that is far milder than what I imagine will normally happen  They should probably give the game a precautionary AO rating :S

CES: Bill Gates applaused Nintendo as a Competitor, Ignored SONY
I guess that is just the nature of the business, but it is understandable, being as Nintendo sold 4 million in two months, catching up _far_ quicker than Sony. I would also guess that Bill is trying to appeal to the japanese by complimenting their favorite gaming company


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya slime that is intresting and scary at the same time about C&C3. I think They are trying to compeate with sonys live video stuff you can do in games and out. Though i like the Xbox vison camera much more has face mapping and alot in that little device. But i would not want to play against strangers with that on would feel ackward.


I hope capcom says something about Dead Rising 2 i will be excited. Plus im still debating on getting either GoW first or LP ummm.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

LP? Go for GoW if you can, it's a good game and since you still play dead rising i'm guessing you'd get alot of playability out of GoW.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya im judging on single player as well and i know GoW is kinda short and my online time will not be as much. i know LP has a fun multiplayer and i also heard something about Co OP in that game as well. I still have to look into it , i plan to buy both of them and LP comes out on the 12th and i was thinking of getting that first. I guess i will make a final decesion before monday.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Well i guess it matters. Both have short single player. I think i'll like Lost Planet more cause i like the multilayer but GoW is a good shooter too.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 10, 2007)

Impressions on the new GoW Maps from IGN 360:


They say Raven Down is a let down 'cause it's small and doesn't have any special weapons (torque bow, boomer, etc), but I think I'm going to like having a short and intense battle without snipers to worry about.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 10, 2007)

^ since i'm a tagger, i'll be in luv with raven down....

damn... still at work and can't play them yet...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2007)

What is a man? Miserable little pile of secrets, etc.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2007)

But enough talk have at you.

I hope we get to play with Maria in this one.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 10, 2007)

just finished playing the new maps, ravendown or whatever is very, very small and it is basically a + shape, i don't like it too much. But old bones on the other hand is excellent, with a boomshot and sniper rifle it isn't a very small map and it looks very good too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2007)

Maria was playable in the Saturn one, so that really would leave it in the air. At least if it is Maria, it won't be Rondo's loli Maria.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 10, 2007)

I've tried both of the Gears maps now, and everyone seems to hate Raven Down. Personally, I like the map alot. But I bet others would like it alot more if there were some boomers or something. I guess it gets tedious to just rush straight forward and shotgun everyone to death. Museum seemed nice, but not that exciting. I need to explore it a little though, since it's big.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2007)

Geetay said:


> I've tried both of the Gears maps now, and everyone seems to hate Raven Down. Personally, I like the map alot. But I bet others would like it alot more if there were some boomers or something. I guess it gets tedious to just rush straight forward and shotgun everyone to death. Museum seemed nice, but not that exciting. I need to explore it a little though, since it's big.



yeah I think the reason why ppl don't like the raven down is because it don't have the sattilite or boom weapons but someone like me would like it.

I gotta play it later on.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll try to be on in a few hours... when i get out of work 

anyone who wanna join... gametag is on the sig


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

I may be on later, if so i'll play a game Kami.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2007)

I sure hope LP will worth my money.(I got the Limited edition)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Of course it will be, lost planet is fun as hell.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2007)

It's been gettin solid reviews.  NOt as good as I thought it would be, but it's still good.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm gonna pick up lost planet this weekend...I hope it will live up to my expectations of the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

I have pretty high expectations but i know it's gonna be fun. 8.5 is same as saints row and i think saints row is 360 best game at the moment. And lost planet's going to make my 20th game, yay!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2007)

seriously, does it beat Gears of war (singleplayer/story) ???


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Well i didn't like GoW multiplayer or single, gave it about a 8. But i like Lost's gameplay alot.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 10, 2007)

I would find the story in Lost Planet a lot better than Gears.

This game would make me busy untill Crackdown gets released...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2007)

'kay  and the gameplay?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

^ both Single player and Multiplayer Demos are up for LP on Xbox live. though the single player one i think is from E3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

Kicks ass  You didn't play the demo?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't have Xbox live X__x
I can't really afford it right now

I would have to rely on some xbox360 magazine to have them on their demo dvd or something >___<


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 10, 2007)

I love playing the Lost Planet multiplayer demo, for me the team deathmatches are loads of fun. Not as much fun as a good gears multiplayer though as its less reliant on teamwork but it more consistently fun. 
Like one in every 15 gears multiplayer matches is great and just played how it should be whereas on Lost Planet one in every 15 matches isnt all that much fun.... If I make sense


----------



## slimscane (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like he hasn't changed his stance.

Some podcast about halo 3
I haven't listened to it, I find podcasts boring 

ExoSkel, when does Crackdown come out?


----------



## Corruption (Jan 10, 2007)

^_^ I think I remember hearing Feb. 20th, but not sure. Can't wait for that either.... a kickass game with a free halo 3 beta invite.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

only reason why crackdown will sell tons is because of the halo 3 beta key thats in it .  fRom what i been hearing about crackdown on podcasts from ign and pre veiws , it does not sound that great. So microsoft puts a halo3 beta in it to boost up sales  ( smart move to be honest)


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 10, 2007)

Josh, we've never played anything on live together.
Go die. 


[<3]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Josh, we've never played anything on live together.
> Go die.
> 
> 
> [<3]




come to think of it we have not. Do you even have my on your friends list? o and i have not been on live since i left college for christmas break  though i will be back on soon ( on the 15th) because i iwll be ordering my new monitor and i can play my 360 on it without leaving my room! '



but dieing sucks unless if its an epic death then i do not mind 


o that and i only have Dead Rising ATM and a few great arcade titles. Soon some more though


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> come to think of it we have not. Do you even have my on your friends list? o and i have not been on live since i left college for christmas break  though i will be back on soon ( on the 15th) because i iwll be ordering my new monitor and i can play my 360 on it without leaving my room! '
> 
> but dieing sucks unless if its an epic death then i do not mind
> 
> o that and i only have Dead Rising ATM and a few great arcade titles. Soon some more though



I'll make it an epic death.  

I don't think you have me on your friends list, because I don't think I have you on mine.

I have a few arcade games, I own Shogun on Uno. 
Get some more games, geez.
I have like 21 games already. ]<
[not including arcade games, of course]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

hehe , i plan to get LP And GoW honestly i got the 360 for LP , BD and LO, Dead rising was a sleeper hit for me and i am thinking of getting viva piniata ( ya i messed that up  )

my name should be on the front page of the last 360 discussion  thread so you can add me i will just add you when i get back to college ( or if i jump online tomorrow i will do it then)


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 11, 2007)

They say that the Lost Planet story get real confusing at times and it'll just wont make any sense you'll be scratching your heads several times.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 11, 2007)

Castlevania Symphony of the Night for Live Arcade is looking good.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

when r we suppose to get SOTN?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 11, 2007)

Shogun said:


> february 10th is the release date of SotN according to Kotaku anyway.



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

Shogun said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



great thanx Shogun.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 11, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> I'll make it an epic death.
> 
> I don't think you have me on your friends list, because I don't think I have you on mine.
> 
> ...



is playing UNO that fun??n 

was tempted to buy it... but seems more like a friends game.....

i only have 2 IRL friends on my list and they only play GoW XD

and the other ones are the ones i met playing GoW again XD

is not i can say to them... stop the slaughter and let's go play some cards


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

Whats up guys?

I have a quick question about Halo Wars.

Will it have co-op?

Cuz my friend is getting it and wants to know.

He doesnt have a NF file, so he asked me to ask you guys.

Thanks!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

There has not been much info on halo wars except the fact its a RTS and is based on halo.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww..... oh well, thanks anyways!^^^


----------



## Juan Diego (Jan 11, 2007)

do you know if the xbox will make a patch to stop people who dont own original games to play on internet?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 11, 2007)

^ most likely... 

in my case i wouldn't risk it... i have read of too many 360's turning into white bricks when they are modified....

maybe in 3 years time, i would dare... 

today, after paying $400? hell no.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 11, 2007)

apparently the disc drive you have plays a significant role in being able to play pirated games. The samsung drive is a lot more reliable whilst the toshiba one is not so hot. If you want to know which one you have open your disc try and take a look, the toshiba one has a fair number of little holes whilst the samsung one doesn't. Yeah, i made some enquires about this sorta thing...but i haven't done it. Also, for the record the drives are distributed randomly so it doesn't matter when you got your 360.


----------



## Juan Diego (Jan 11, 2007)

Shogun, and what about playing online with the pirate games? Is there any way that microsoft can know ur game is pirate? Cause what i know is that the console is the one that has the id, not the games uinlike the ocomputer games, so i think it is imposible for microsoft to see if ur game is pirate or not. What are ur thoughts?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Nevermind it seems perfect Dark is my 20th game. Just got it in today


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2007)

Juan Diego said:


> Shogun, and what about playing online with the pirate games? Is there any way that microsoft can know ur game is pirate? Cause what i know is that the console is the one that has the id, not the games uinlike the ocomputer games, so i think it is imposible for microsoft to see if ur game is pirate or not. What are ur thoughts?



Live will notice the modification to the machine just like with the xbox


lost planet is quite fun played some hours today


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

I know I played the singel player mode of Lost planet all day before.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2007)

I found it funny how a south korean guy is called waley?(or what was his name again) and how his dad doesn't look korean at all


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2007)

he was probably adopted XD


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I found it funny how a south korean guy is called waley?(or what was his name again) and how his dad doesn't look korean at all



yeah man I know he looks more american. but are getting it when it comes out.

I'll be in line early tommorrow.


----------



## Spike (Jan 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Live will notice the modification to the machine just like with the xbox
> 
> 
> lost planet is quite fun played some hours today



Is _Lost Planet_ worth buying? I've been thinking about it for quite some time now, and I need an opinion from somebody who actually played it.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 11, 2007)

read the review or watch the video review. that will answer your question.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> read the review or watch the video review. that will answer your question.



Lol you cant really trust game sites, they like to overrated hyped games


----------



## Spike (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, I know that, that's why I wanted to know from somebody that has played the game and is from a game site.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Well i played the demo alot and that's early version and it was great. I hear it's one of the better 360 games


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like a generic fps with mechas to me -__-
I could be wrong though... the story/mood of an fps is one of the key factors for me


----------



## Corruption (Jan 11, 2007)

It's actually a 3rd person action game....I played both of the demos and liked it alot.


----------



## Spike (Jan 11, 2007)

Is it a contestant against Gears of War? I loved that game, one of the best ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes it is...and i just picked it up along side Fight Night round 3 for ps3...do i spend to much on games? Yes...


----------



## Spike (Jan 11, 2007)

You can never spend too much, you can only spend enough.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Haha true. Well i love games, so i don't mind. Just beat Kameo, gotta take that off my 360 list now, but what a great game.


----------



## Utz (Jan 11, 2007)

So, I have the Red Lights of DOOM plaguing my Xbox 360 . Tried doing what the automated help machine said when I called, so I'm debating now whether I really should _endeavour_ to send it in (would they accept it). I got my 360 last December (roughly 1 year ago).


----------



## Corruption (Jan 11, 2007)

I thought lost planet comes out tomorrow? Doesn't matter, I'm picking it up sometime this weekend.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah Lost planet comes out Tommorrow.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2007)

The shop I go to had it in shelves 4 days ago


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah the guy had it yesterday but lost my number  So i call today and he told me sorry and to come in, took the tax off 

@Utz - Is it 3 lights or 1 or 4? This will tell us what to do.


----------



## Utz (Jan 11, 2007)

3 lights >__>


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

damn, call them up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2007)

Utz said:


> 3 lights >__>



Lol pwned, mine is still fine thank god


----------



## Utz (Jan 11, 2007)

God damn, I blame the CIA


----------



## Corruption (Jan 11, 2007)

My 360 is still fine too.... and can you renew the warranty from eb games? my 1 year is almost up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## little nin (Jan 11, 2007)

lost planet came in teh post today 

damn you college and exams! i'll play it tommorow as i doubt i'll go college XD.

and that guitar hero > ps2 one


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


>



Actually looks pretty cool, but i have no interest in that type of music.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Just played the first level of Lost Planet, yeah it pretty much kick's fucking ass, i'm loving it


----------



## Corruption (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't wait to get lost planet... also, i'm pretty excited about guitar hero 2, it ships with an extra 10 songs.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah I'll get Lost Planet Today at 11:00 AM.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2007)

Do anybody know when Crackdown coming out?  I have to beat Rogue Galaxy by then.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2007)

I really like that Guitar Hero 2 ia coming out on the 360, but it sucks that I have it already for the PS2.  Oh well, shit happens.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2007)

The wire controller is USB right? doesn't the PS2 have USB ports? I heard somebody using a X360 controller on his PS2 once


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 12, 2007)

^ yea but the game will be on the 360 no point on conecting the guitar to the ps2... unless i want to play GH1....

now if i could use the ps2/usb adapter to connect the ps2 guitar to the 360... that would be goodness.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 12, 2007)

They exists, and it might would work.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 12, 2007)

slimscane said:


> They exists, and it might would work.



but this is M$ that we're talking about.... i do hope for the best...

did i add you to my x360 list slim? i don't remember....


----------



## slimscane (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't remember either, I will check this weakend 

if it works for the dual shot, it stands to reason that it would work with the guitar aswell.

I just looked, , it is that mouse and keyboard adaptor, but it also has a ps2 controller port, and gizmodo says they all work for it, so perhaps you are in luck? =D


----------



## Corruption (Jan 12, 2007)

@Luffy: Crackdown's suppose to be out Feb. 20


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2007)

*Seems saints Row May head to PS3. *



Game is great so this is good news, now everyone can play it...except Wii-only owners.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 12, 2007)

^^^
I don't think Microsoft considers that as good news though, since losing any exclusive is bad in the console wars. 
Off topic: I have Saints Row, and the single player was great. And I read alot of people were playing multiplayer, and they all said it was really awesome. I don't get it... when I played online it always took ages for the matches to set up. And when I finally got to play, the map was the freakin' parking lot ALL THE TIME. I've never had such a boring online experience in my life. How is that possible?


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 12, 2007)

I just saw the MLB footage on gametrailers - DEAR JESUS, thats the best-looking game I've ever seen! 

I got the new OXM cuz I'm in the market for Oblivion. I haven't gotten the game yet, and with finals next week, I'm waiting one long, painful week to rent it. But the details they have on The Shivering Isles is great. It's all about this world of madness that you have to save, and they're trying to get away from all the drab stone castles and such. All of the colors are extremely vibrant and the creatures are wierd - giant mushrooms dot the landscape and they've got three new cities - Bliss, Crucible, and Split. Bliss is on the "Mania" half of the continent, and Crucible on "Dementia", a marshland full of "fog and fawna". Split is right on the "fault line", if you will, and has 2 versions of every citizen based on their half of the continent. 

All in all, I'm definitely looking forward to getting into Oblivion after seeing such an awesome expansion pack.

EDIT: Oh yeah, apparently the Half Life 2 pack was renamed Half-Life: Orange, according to 1UP.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Geetay said:


> ^^^
> I don't think Microsoft considers that as good news though, since losing any exclusive is bad in the console wars.
> Off topic: I have Saints Row, and the single player was great. And I read alot of people were playing multiplayer, and they all said it was really awesome. I don't get it... when I played online it always took ages for the matches to set up. And when I finally got to play, the map was the freakin' parking lot ALL THE TIME. I've never had such a boring online experience in my life. How is that possible?



I don't really consider Consoles that are competition's wars. Wars would mean death and such, i don't take it that serious, hence console wars = fails. As for SR going on PS3 it's good, cause GTA4 is now on 360 and PS3 so i think all these games should share the market's of each console, since these games are great. And online in Saints is good, it takes only 2 minutes for a match to start up and "Protect the Pimp" Is the best.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to admit,I didn't think 360 would be this good. I got gears of war,dead rising,and I'm going to buy lost planet as soon as I can. The only problem is I can't connect to live @.@


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I have to admit,I didn't think 360 would be this good. I got gears of war,dead rising,and I'm going to buy lost planet as soon as I can. The only problem is I can't connect to live @.@



Ah great 3 games you got there , they will keep you busy for a while.. I also plan to get GoW and LP soon and possibly viva piniata and what not. although i wish they gave a freaking USA release date for Blue dragon allready and LO


----------



## Geetay (Jan 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I don't really consider Consoles that are competition's wars. Wars would mean death and such, i don't take it that serious, hence console wars = fails. As for SR going on PS3 it's good, cause GTA4 is now on 360 and PS3 so i think all these games should share the market's of each console, since these games are great. And online in Saints is good, it takes only 2 minutes for a match to start up and "Protect the Pimp" Is the best.



I hear ya, but even if _you_ won't take the "console wars" seriously, then that doesn't mean others won't. And a War is not required to have fatalities involved, ever heard of the Cold War? 
You say that all great games should share each others market, which really isn't all that good in theory, because then there wouldn't be any meaning in having 3 different gaming consoles. That's why companies like Microsoft and Sony likes to have games that are exclusive to it's platform.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2007)

For all gundam and DW fans  UNITE!!! XDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Geetay said:


> I hear ya, but even if _you_ won't take the "console wars" seriously, then that doesn't mean others won't. And a War is not required to have fatalities involved, ever heard of the Cold War?
> You say that all great games should share each others market, which really isn't all that good in theory, because then there wouldn't be any meaning in having 3 different gaming consoles. That's why companies like Microsoft and Sony likes to have games that are exclusive to it's platform.



Ya there would be. Its the first party games that normally make you want to buy that console or exclusive titles. so if all 3rd party games where cross platform the best first party games would make you want that system more.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 13, 2007)

Of course 1st party games would be the attractive point of each console, but how freakin' boring would that be? Correct me if I'm wrong, but 1st party games don't exactly grow on trees.

Oh, and by the way... where did your smexy Wii signature go, Ssj?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

i removed it because ppl where complaing about it being a little to sexy *Shrugs* although do not worry i will get another Tokiha may avy / sig setup soon! 


1st party games man there are quite a bit on each companys side ( well not as much on sonys compard to Nintendo or 360) but Its allways the first party titles that normally swade me to purchase a system and second party games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Geetay said:


> I hear ya, but even if _you_ won't take the "console wars" seriously, then that doesn't mean others won't. And a War is not required to have fatalities involved, ever heard of the Cold War?
> You say that all great games should share each others market, which really isn't all that good in theory, because then there wouldn't be any meaning in having 3 different gaming consoles. That's why companies like Microsoft and Sony likes to have games that are exclusive to it's platform.



Haha i actually liked the cold war part 

As for the market not share all great games, no you are correct but i feel if GTA4 get's shared so should saints row since these both are good Sandbox types of games and i think both systems should have em. Games like Halo 3 and Halo wars go on 360 and MGS4 and DMC4 stay on PS3 is fair enough. Sony 1st party games don't come out as quick as nintendo's and microsoft but damn are they great *most of em*.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm hopefully getting lost planet later today or tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

OK AnyONE have lost planet? I can't fucking beat Green Eye. Mission 6. He is fucking impossible...


----------



## Geetay (Jan 13, 2007)

^^^

This may sound weird, but I'm glad our discussion didn't turn into a flamewar or something. I guess we pretty much agree, that some games should be exclusive and that some are allowed to plant seeds in other consoles...



> I can't fucking beat Green Eye. Mission 6. He is fucking impossible...


Really? One of my Live friends has got it (and he ain't that much to brag about...) 
and he's at Mission 9 or higher right now.



> although do not worry i will get another Tokiha may avy / sig setup soon!


Looking forward to it, hehe.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2007)

So wait... Crysis is coming to the 360.  Someone tell me if this has been posted or not...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> So wait... Crysis is coming to the 360.  Someone tell me if this has been posted or not...



no , i did not even hear anything about that  though Ps3 of 360 does not use DX10 so it owuld not look as good


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes I wasn't sure if I should post the info on it because it may have been posted.

Source. 
I heard it from this guy and followed up on what he said by listening to the 1up podcast and they did indeed bring up Crysis for the 360.  Of course it won't look as good, but I'm sure it will still look good enough to be a 360 title.  The link I provided explains about all we know about it at this point.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Crysis Coming to Xbox 360*
You’ve all read the heading, so now you have to calm down and read. Crysis has been announced to be coming to the 360 on the 1UP show. A developer talking to the 1UP guys when they were at CES revealed several details about the 360 version. Two other games also announced are Warhound and CrimeCraft.

The big news first is the PC game Crysis is coming to the 360. However, that PC game won’t be the same game as what we will see on the home console. Because Crysis will be running at DirectX10, the game would look inferior since the 360 can only do DirectX9 (as mentioned before). So, the developers are using the same universe that the PC game is set in, with some similar story elements, but the gameplay will be entirely different. The developers told the 1UP guys that they weren’t even going to try and replicate Crysis. This would be because the PC version will be running so much more stuff that the 360 couldn’t handle, and would be disappointing. They stated that the game needs to run deeper, with the physics and world needing to be constructed differently. They admitted that the 360 version may not be as “wow” as the PC version in terms of graphics. It’s not a port in any way, so if you bought both versions, you would still get two different experiences with the game. The developers Crytek are the same developers responsible for FarCry, so we could see a game similar (but hopefully better) to that.

There will be a big debate no doubt between the PC fanboys and the 360 fanboys about this one. Everyone knows that the Crysis on the PC will look stunning on a top end PC. But can the console version be just as good, even if it doesn’t look anywhere near as pretty? Only time will tell, but graphics don’t make everything. This confirms earlier rumblings last year of a possible port, although as already mentioned, it’ll be a different game. Skip to the 22:30 mark on the 1UP podcast to hear the chatter about the 360 version.

There is currently no news of when the game will be released for the 360.



I'm not sure if he said all that himself or if he got it from somewhere because he did not provide a link.

Why would a great Nintendo fan like you care about a minor reduction in graphics anyways? (;  I love the way Crysis PC looks, but as a FPS fan and a big fan of what Crytek did with the original Farcry and it's spinoffs I am greatly looking forward to the gameplay.  Not that I will ever have a PC capable of running Crysis.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Why would a great Nintendo fan like you care about a minor reduction in graphics anyways? (;  I love the way Crysis PC looks, but as a FPS fan and a big fan of what Crytek did with the original Farcry and it's spinoffs I am greatly looking forward to the gameplay.  Not that I will ever have a PC capable of running Crysis.



Well DX10 offers more than just graphical updates , but i only care because  i am a PC junkie and what not   my PC now can run crysis fine with DX9 settings but i will be builing a DX10 machine soone and your correct Gameplay > graphics.

Though i am going to say this is false until proven from a crediable source. Even in the latest interveiw with the developers they only said it would be a PC game and honestly Keyboard + mouse = win compared to a 360 controller for FPS's  i guess thats why i care *Shrugs*


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah at the moment I would consider this somewhat of a rumor.  Very likely to happen imo.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 13, 2007)

Lost planet, just completed that bad boy on normal and got 170 GP for my efforts. There are 11 missions and in order to increase the replay value there are 6 (or 5 i think) discs which are hidden throughout each stage. The graphics are amazing and the story is mildly entertaining, although i do believe wayne isn't the best choice of name for a hero. 

The multiplayer is awesome, it is up to 16 and considering that most of the maps are fairly large in order to get the most enjoyment you need full compliment. It is a great sight to behold when a robot comes flying past you. The little hook shot esque item that you have creates enviroments that mean people could be anywhere and they often are. I recommend the game for the MP alone. 

There are a few faults, chiefly the B button which is used for: melee, pick up weapon, get in VS (the mech like thingys), take weapon off of VS and pick up weapons whilst in a VS. Yeah, this can lead to many issues which will become apparent when you guys pick up this bad boi


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OK AnyONE have lost planet? I can't fucking beat Green Eye. Mission 6. He is fucking impossible...



Really?  He just took awhile to beat considering his magic weak points are higher and a bit harder to hit like the giant worm akrid earlier.  Just go for the middle section of the room and perch yourself onto the platforms to get a better aim at his thermal energy spots.  Use rockets to pretty much one shot kill each spot and when you see Green Eye stop and start fogging up on the top, just boost away to safety.  Wash, Rinse, repeat.  =)

Anyway, awesome awesome game so far.  And yes, I'm back from my Japan trip. ^^  They had some nice Lost Planet setups on the street in Akihabara when I was there since that was the week it came out.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 13, 2007)

^ nice. 

did you take pics of the trip?

i'm not sure about lost planet since most of the revies are mixed...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Really?  He just took awhile to beat considering his magic weak points are higher and a bit harder to hit like the giant worm akrid earlier.  Just go for the middle section of the room and perch yourself onto the platforms to get a better aim at his thermal energy spots.  Use rockets to pretty much one shot kill each spot and when you see Green Eye stop and start fogging up on the top, just boost away to safety.  Wash, Rinse, repeat.  =)
> 
> Anyway, awesome awesome game so far.  And yes, I'm back from my Japan trip. ^^  They had some nice Lost Planet setups on the street in Akihabara when I was there since that was the week it came out.



So you came back from the land of hot asian women  i wish i was there  i hope you had a fun time but i bet you forgot to pick me up a blue dragon 360 faceplate eh?  


Ya i plan to get LP soon but first is my new HD monitor so i can play 360 on it and be online all the time ( hence the 360 will be on my desk instead of the living room) 

ask anyone to play DS with ya? im sure alot of ppl there had them   o ya did you get a chance to play BD over there or a demo of LO?


and last but not least , Welcome back


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Really?  He just took awhile to beat considering his magic weak points are higher and a bit harder to hit like the giant worm akrid earlier.  Just go for the middle section of the room and perch yourself onto the platforms to get a better aim at his thermal energy spots.  Use rockets to pretty much one shot kill each spot and when you see Green Eye stop and start fogging up on the top, just boost away to safety.  Wash, Rinse, repeat.  =)
> 
> Anyway, awesome awesome game so far.  And yes, I'm back from my Japan trip. ^^  They had some nice Lost Planet setups on the street in Akihabara when I was there since that was the week it came out.



Yeah i'll try and beat that guy again, i just keep dying to quick for some reason. Get up to his big head is showing his big weak spot, like almost dead, then i die, lol, but i think ima be able to do it this time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Really?  He just took awhile to beat considering his magic weak points are higher and a bit harder to hit like the giant worm akrid earlier.  Just go for the middle section of the room and perch yourself onto the platforms to get a better aim at his thermal energy spots.  Use rockets to pretty much one shot kill each spot and when you see Green Eye stop and start fogging up on the top, just boost away to safety.  Wash, Rinse, repeat.  =)
> 
> Anyway, awesome awesome game so far.  And yes, I'm back from my Japan trip. ^^  They had some nice Lost Planet setups on the street in Akihabara when I was there since that was the week it came out.



Aki? You fucking ass


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 13, 2007)

So, hows Lost Planet? reviews that I've seen so far were just above average.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> So, hows Lost Planet? reviews that I've seen so far *were just above average*.



and isnt that good enough ? i swear some ppl really look into reveiw WAY to much.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Above average? 5 is average, 8 = great.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2007)

An interesting RUMOR, which would be cool if true...if the first 3 MGS indeed are being developed for the 360.

here


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't see this going by without it already being said, this would move 360 systems even more. If it is true i don't mind, get to play them again with advance graphics, no problem


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 13, 2007)

Who wants to play old MGS games, why not bring the Guns of Patriots to the 360 that would move 360's


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Na crazy 7 is average, 8 is above average 9 is great then again it depends what sites you go to.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2007)

Lawl it was a prank by Neogaf, they purposely called it Metal Gear Solid: Tri*O*logy

They fucking pwned IGNorants.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Na crazy 7 is average, 8 is above average 9 is great then again it depends what sites you go to.



Well i consider 7 good, 8 great, 9 excellent, 10 the best. 5 being averge, 6 being ok.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 13, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> So, hows Lost Planet? reviews that I've seen so far were just above average.



Regardless of reviews, if you love old shooters like Contra and Metal Slug, this game is basically an awesome 3D interpretation of those awesome 2D side scrolling shooters.  The game can get rather ridiculous, especially when you get sprayed by crazy explosions with no end in sight, but the game is pure awesome.  Graphics are a slight second to Gears, which is saying a lot, and the multiplayer is awesome as well.  And it looks like there's enough extras in the game to continue after the first run through.

Basically if you have a 360, get this game.  And did anyone who preordered the game get the VS toy?  Seemed like everyone who preordered it at my EB Games forgot to ask about it and I've been the only one who's got it so far.  Plus the Collector's Edition case is so awesome. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

i would get the collectors edition but its like 70/80 bucks


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

70 bucks for CE and i think the CE looked sick but i was low on money that day


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 13, 2007)

1,000th post  

I wouldn't mind playing this game single or multi if I had a 360


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's some Lost Odysee Pictures from the demo. Not from the trailer shown but from the people who got to play the demo. 
Link removed


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 13, 2007)

Lost Odyssey looks good for a RPG.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> Lost Odyssey looks good for a RPG.



There good period, game is sick.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2007)

game looks good though RPGS never been about graphics. Reason why LO and BD are going to be awesome are because of the great minds who developed Chrono trigger ( well the main guys behind it )

also DS

what is the art book made out of and all? you see normally i got for the extras but some companys put a crappy job or i should say "cheap" way of doing there artbooks. If you do not mind i would really love to see a picture of it , if its not to much trouble that is.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 14, 2007)

I sure hope they make like a HD-DVD limited edition of Blue-Dragon and Lost Planet for U.S. gamers(10,000 copies of each).

since the HD-DVD is doing okay here.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

^That be a cool idea


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I sure hope they make like a HD-DVD limited edition of Blue-Dragon and Lost Planet for U.S. gamers(10,000 copies of each).
> 
> since the HD-DVD is doing okay here.



yea, but it won't happen.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I sure hope they make like a HD-DVD limited edition of Blue-Dragon and Lost Planet for U.S. gamers(10,000 copies of each).
> 
> since the HD-DVD is doing okay here.



Why would you need a HD-DVD version of lost planet? its one DVD isn't it?


----------



## Corruption (Jan 14, 2007)

^_^ Maybe he meant lost odyssey.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 14, 2007)

Maybe he was talking about the bonus discs in BD and LO?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I sure hope they make like a HD-DVD limited edition of Blue-Dragon and Lost Planet for U.S. gamers(10,000 copies of each).
> 
> since the HD-DVD is doing okay here.



Why do you need it to be on HD DVD? hence you have the attachment and you do not want to load more than one disc ? if so then you really must have hated the PS1/Saturn and some of the few Ps2 games that had more than one disc. 

Its really not needed you can get youtr 1080p resoultion out of a normal DVD.


Though i see your Point of veiw a limited edition would be allright but its not needed and i think it would be a waste of money just the fact it would not sell that well ( hence not everyone has the HD DVD package) and im sure not many ppl care that much to spend more than what the normal DVD costs.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Why do you need it to be on HD DVD? hence you have the attachment and you do not want to load more than one disc ? if so then you really must have hated the PS1/Saturn and some of the few Ps2 games that had more than one disc.
> 
> Its really not needed you can get youtr 1080p resoultion out of a normal DVD.
> 
> ...



yeah I meant Lost Odyssey  but I do feel the need for HD-DVD for RPG games. I mean Oblivion is an exception but as we are trying to push to envelope of gaming shouldn't this be allowed as well? how can it be a waste If ppl are going to buy it? I don't see diff price range on any PS3 games they are same price as the 360 ones.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah I meant Lost Odyssey  but I do feel the need for HD-DVD for RPG games. I mean Oblivion is an exception but as we are trying to push to envelope of gaming shouldn't this be allowed as well? how can it be a waste If ppl are going to buy it? I don't see diff price range on any PS3 games they are same price as the 360 ones.




Why would they produce 2 diffearnt types of formats? aka it would cost more for the developers to do such a thing and well they would raise the price 10 bucks as well.  Oblivion can do it so can other RPGS as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't think two versions of a game would be a bad idea, actually pretty cool but i doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 14, 2007)

Games are already expensive as it is.


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

am i the only person that's not that impressed by lost planet? its just not that interesting to me, like i prefer gears of war even tho they're 2 diff games


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

^No, Lost Planet >>> Gow, known fact 
Seriously i like Lost Planet alot more.


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 14, 2007)

The HD-DVD drive can only play non-interactive media (movies and such). So, even if they go against what they said about never putting games on HD-DVD for the 360, they'll have to release _another_ HD-DVD add-on. Basically, you're never going to play an HD-DVD game on the 360. 

[/TOPIC]


----------



## little nin (Jan 14, 2007)

i think lost planet is good, but i can't get into it


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

*360's eat discs.*

Okay, so I had my first real taste of the 360 and Gears of War, and to be honest, I am quite pissed at Microsoft.  Here's the horrid tale.

So, Friday night I was at my friend's house playing Gears of War on his new Xbox 360.  And as we were playing, we decided to move my new 22 inch monitor (we were playing on it since it's high def and his TV isn't).  Because the cord to the Xbox wasn't long enough to reach, I had to move the Xbox a little closer.  As I start to move the 360, (the game was paused and the disk was in the drive) I hear this terrible grating noise coming from the 360.  It sounds like the 360 is eating his game.  And neither of us know what the hell's going on.  

So we unpause the game, play for a couple seconds, and a little message comes up "this disk is unreadable."  I take the disc out, and there's this HUGE circular scratch all the way around the disc.  Tell me that's not absolute bullshit... you can't fucking move the 360 whilest there's a disc in the drive,  or else it will eat your CD or DVD.  

So I took Gears back for him Saturday, (since it was my fault for moving the 360) and EB tried to tell me they wouldn't fucking return it because they see discs like this at least ten times a week.  I then took it to Babbage's (since they're owned by the same company as EB) and they returned it.  I almost had to pay 60 dollars for a new game that I don't even own because I just happened to do something that anyone would do, the one thing that shouldn't really make any bit of difference (I mean I have a CD player from 4 years ago that you can throw and the CD won't get scratched)  and I end up scratching the disc.  Even the shitty first-run PS2 doesn't do that if you shake it around.  And I know this for a fact, because my friend has a 6 year old PS2 that has the disc read error problem, and the only way to get it to work (if it works at all) is to set it up in weird position, and we always move it around while the disc is in the drive and running.

So, he just bought this 360 a week ago, and there are still manufacturing defects in the design.  That's bullshit.  Gears of War is definitely awesome, but the fact that the 360 eats discs like that is just bad design.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Okay, so I had my first real taste of the 360 and Gears of War, and to be honest, I am quite pissed at Microsoft.  Here's the horrid tale.
> 
> So, Friday night I was at my friend's house playing Gears of War on his new Xbox 360.  And as we were playing, we decided to move my new 22 inch monitor (we were playing on it since it's high def and his TV isn't).  Because the cord to the Xbox wasn't long enough to reach, I had to move the Xbox a little closer.  As I start to move the 360, (the game was paused and the disk was in the drive) I hear this terrible grating noise coming from the 360.  It sounds like the 360 is eating his game.  And neither of us know what the hell's going on.
> 
> ...



Which was was your 360? Vertical or laying down?
Its a fact the 360's that lay on their sides have a tendency to burn rings into discs. Hence why in the demo kiosk, the 360 is vertical.

Also, its says in the manual that you shouldn't move your 360 while a disc is moving inside. Its just the way the 360 is build.

If you moved it while in play, its entirely your fault.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Which was was your 360? Vertical or laying down?
> Its a fact the 360's that lay on their sides have a tendency to burn rings into discs. Hence why in the demo kiosk, the 360 is vertical.
> 
> Also, its says in the manual that you shouldn't move your 360 while a disc is moving inside. Its just the way the 360 is build.
> ...



Yeah, because thinking I can _move a console_ a few feet is entirely stupid, you arrogant fuck, especially after years of being able to move everything from CD players to PS2s, Xbox's, and Gamecubes.

You're a dumb friend, telling me that I should have read some obscure little statement in an owner's manual (you probably didn't know it said that until you heard about them eating discs, and then either read it yourself or heard it from someone else.)  Even though it's NOT MY XBOX.

It's entirely Microsoft's fault.  Just because they cover a defect with a warning in an owner's manual doesn't detract from the fact that it's still a DEFECT.  Just because I tell people you'll say stupid shit like this to them, doesn't make it right that you say stupid shit.

Let's say I make a CD player that shoots out a disc and cuts people heads (or whatever is in the way when the disc flies out) off if they open the CD player while the disc spins.  All I'll have to do to protect myself legally is add a little sentence in the owner's manual that says: "Death or Serious injury can occur if the CD player is opened while the CD is still spinning."


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah that's a perfect example of a "Read the fucking manual" situation.  Something that old I think you should have known better.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah that's a perfect example of a "Read the fucking manual" situation.  Something that old I think you should have known better.



Yeah, because you read the manual from front to back, especially when you don't even own the product.  Thinking I can move a fucking console a few feet whilest a disc is loaded isn't stupid, it's fucking common sense.  I've been doing it for years.  I can do it with all of my other disc playing consoles, and none of them do anything, especially fuck up a DVD/CD.  It's a defect, and you acting like it's not show's your ignorance.

The only reason any of you know about it is because you read about the 360 eating discs and read the reason.  That's the only reason you didn't find out the same way I did.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Yeah, because thinking I can _move a console_ a few feet is entirely stupid, you arrogant fuck, especially after years of being able to move everything from CD players to PS2s, Xbox's, and Gamecubes.
> 
> You're a dumb friend, telling me that I should have read some obscure little statement in an owner's manual (you probably didn't know it said that until you heard about them eating discs, and then either read it yourself or heard it from someone else.)  Even though it's NOT MY XBOX.
> 
> ...



Not really, I work at a game store and its usually pretty common knowledge not to move the console while in play, even the people that haven't read the manual know that.

I don't know why you're cussing, I'm telling you what most people know, haha.

Microsoft is however redesigning the 360, so possibly they will fix the error of the movement and disc scratching.

Other then that, moving + disc running = disc burn.

common knowledge, sir.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 14, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Yeah, because you read the manual from front to back, especially when you don't even own the product.  Thinking I can move a fucking console a few feet whilest a disc is loaded isn't stupid, it's fucking common sense.  I've been doing it for years.  I can do it with all of my other disc playing consoles, and none of them do anything, especially fuck up a DVD/CD.  It's a defect, and you acting like it's not show's your ignorance.
> 
> The only reason any of you know about it is because you read about the 360 eating discs and read the reason.  That's the only reason you didn't find out the same way I did.


I'm so sorry you and your friend got owned, but please QQ elsewhere.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I'm so sorry you and your friend got owned, but please QQ elsewhere.




lol.

awesome.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Not really, I work at a game store and its usually pretty common knowledge not to move the console while in play, even the people that haven't read the manual know that.
> 
> I don't know why you're cussing, I'm telling you what most people know, haha.
> 
> ...



Exactly my point, it's NOT common knowledge unless you're someone who has no life and talks about games all the time.  And like I said, no other console has this problem.  You're just defending the 360 because you're a fanboy.  It's a defect, it shouldn't burn discs at all, unless you really do something stupid, like throw the Xbox or something.  Picking it up and moving it a few feet isn't something that should ruin a disc.

In any case, I don't care WHO knows about this, not everyone is going to know it, and these people are going to get fucked over by MS.  It's a defect, it's a defect, and it's a defect.  Period.



Hero Dies Trying said:


> lol.
> 
> awesome.



Yeah... what he said was hilarious.  I mean, who uses the phrase "you got burned," only the really cool people, that's for sure.

Oh, wait a second, it's a tired and cliche comeback that's not funny at all.  And who's sadder than the one who makes the bad joke?  The one who laughs at it.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Exactly my point, it's NOT common knowledge unless you're someone who has no life and talks about games all the time.  And like I said, no other console has this problem.  You're just defending the 360 because you're a fanboy.  It's a defect, it shouldn't burn discs at all, unless you really do something stupid, like throw the Xbox or something.  Picking it up and moving it a few feet isn't something that should ruin a disc.
> 
> In any case, I don't care WHO knows about this, not everyone is going to know it, and these people are going to get fucked over by MS.  It's a defect, it's a defect, and it's a defect.  Period.



Its not a defect, its just part of the way the system was build.
And my friends that barely TOUCH games know not to move systems while in play. Like I said, its COMMON knowledge. 

As for being a fanboy, I'm a girl, and I tend to prefer Nintendo over everything  else.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Its not a defect, its just part of the way the system was build.



Because it's built... wrong?  Never!  Microsoft would never make a mistake with their system.  Never.

It's a defect.  And people move their systems all the time while it's playing.  Yeah, you should NOT jostle the system badly while a disc is spinning, that's common knowledge.  But I picked it up and moved it a few feet... gently.  I didn't knock it over or drop it.  I didn't jostle it.

It's a defect.  Just because people KNOW about the defect, doesn't change the fact that it's STILL A DEFECT.  I just moved my Wii the same way I did the 360 while Zelda was running... and guess what?  NOTHING HAPPENED.  The disc is the same as it was before.  You know why?  Because moving a systema couple feet SHOULD NOT cause it to scratch up a disc.

You know what it's called when it DOES scratch your disc?

IT'S CALLED A DEFECT.

I hope that's clear enough for you.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Because it's built... wrong?  Never!  Microsoft would never make a mistake with their system.  Never.
> 
> It's a defect.  And people move their systems all the time while it's playing.  Yeah, you should NOT jostle the system badly while a disc is spinning, that's common knowledge.  But I picked it up and moved it a few feet... gently.  I didn't knock it over or drop it.  I didn't jostle it.
> 
> ...



So, the way the system plays the disc is a defect?
WOW. I totally understand now.

Its still your fault the disc scratched though, haha.

You moved it, it scratched. Welcome to lessons on gaming.
Now you know, like everyone else on the planet.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> So, the way the system plays the disc is a defect?
> WOW. I totally understand now.
> 
> Its still your fault the disc scratched though, haha.
> ...



Yeah, that's totally what I meant.  Or maybe I meant:

THE FACT THAT THE 360 IS THE ONLY SYSTEM THAT SCRATCHES DISCS WHEN MOVED, EVEN GENTLY, MEANS THAT THERE IS A DEFECT IN THE DESIGN, WHETHER THE PROBLEM IS KNOWN OR NOT.  WHETHER THERE IS A WARNING OR NOT.  MOVING A SYSTEM A FEW FEET IS ENTIRELY OKAY, BECAUSE, BESIDES THE 360, IT DOES NOT AFFECT THE DISC IN ANY WAY IN ANY OTHER CONSOLE.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

lol.
still your fault.

and you still shouldn't move system while in play, 'defective' or not.
Ps2, Gamecube, Wii, 360, Xbox, all of them.

Move console = laser to unable to read disc and the disc will usually start to rotate funky on ANY system.

Hence, common knowledge.  It happens on many a systems.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> lol.
> still your fault.
> 
> and you still shouldn't move system while in play, 'defective' or not.
> ...



Haha, the fact that you act like this isn't MS's problem is cracking me up.  I don't know what to say to you any more, because frankly, it's basically come down to me proving you wrong, and you just continuing to ignore the facts.  When a console is eating disks, for any reason other than _serious_ user error (such as dropping the system, taking it apart, etcetera) then it's a glitch.  It's a manufacturing defect.  Just because YOU think moving the console a few feet is an atrocity against God, doesn't mean it's wrong.  It doesn't mean that MS has a right to make a console that eats discs when someone moves the console slightly.

Moving a console while running is NOT user error.  People do it all the time, and every company other than MS has seemed to make their console sturdy enough to deal with that problem.  And when people are RETURNING consoles to MS because of them eating disks, it's called a defect.  I've never heard of this problem before the 360, so that makes it even more obvious that THIS PROBLEM is a DEFECT, and NOT USER ERROR.

So, to conclude my argument.

*DEFECT, NOT USER ERROR.  STFU.*


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Alright.

Well, I've never had any problems what so ever with my 360, so I don't know what to tell you. Yeah, its a error made when building the system, but *most* people are smart enough to know not to move the system when a disc is playing.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 14, 2007)

I moved my snickers and it got scratched.  That little loss of chocolate really made me feel ripped off.  I am going to write that on MySpace and possible call the company and try and sure them for that.  Those defection rip-offers!  I don't get scratches on my skittles, how's that for evidence!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 14, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I moved my snickers and it got scratched.  That little loss of chocolate really made me feel ripped off.  I am going to write that on MySpace and possible call the company and try and sure them for that.  Those defection rip-offers!  I don't get scratches on my skittles, how's that for evidence!



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. <3


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I moved my snickers and it got scratched.  That little loss of chocolate really made me feel ripped off.  I am going to write that on MySpace and possible call the company and try and sure them for that.  Those defection rip-offers!  I don't get scratches on my skittles, how's that for evidence!



Good argument.  Really.  I mean, it's so off the wall, so random, it's jilarious.  I've never seen such funny shit.  It also makes a good point against me.  I mean, why the hell should I think manufacturer's should make consoles sturdy enough to survive being moved a few feet while running?  MOVED A FEW FEET!  I'm so crazy thinking I can move a console a few feet every other year and have it stay in one piece.

I'm SO TOTALLY WRONG.  My world is turned upside down.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 14, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Good argument.  Really.  I mean, it's so off the wall, so random, it's jilarious.  I've never seen such funny shit.  It also makes a good point against me.  I mean, why the hell should I think manufacturer's should make consoles sturdy enough to survive being moved a few feet while running?  MOVED A FEW FEET!  I'm so crazy thinking I can move a console a few feet every other year and have it stay in one piece.
> 
> I'm SO TOTALLY WRONG.  My world is turned upside down.



Let me slide my 360 off my table a few feet.  I am sure a magic coat of protection will go underneath it so it smoothly and quickly falls of my table.  Stop being a bitch to everyone and I might pass some skittles towards your way.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually Kduff is right in calling out Microsoft cause this is what happens when you rush a system. It has many problems including Overheating, Breaking down, not being able to read disk, and of course the nice big "Break the disk". Hero it's not COMMON knowledge to not move a system, we all found out the same way and it's called internet. Not the fucking manual, who the fuck reads the manual? Please people throw that shit out in five minutes. 

360 was seriously one of the more rushed systems and if you can't see that then that's sad. I love 360 but I'm not going to ignore it's consist "Freezes" "Overheating" "Ruining a disk cause you moved it a inch" problems. PS2 doesn't do this...Gamecube doesn't do this, XBOX doesn't do this, PSP, Dreamcast, PS1, PS3, and Wii do not do this. This is Microsoft rushness that did this. So please stop with the "Common knowledge" not to move shit cause you could throw that crap out the window. People been moving systems for years when playing them and nothing happened, the first week 360 came out there were MANY problems and this one was brought up the most. People now know not to move the system, 360 only of course, when it's on, but many still don't know cause they don't look it up because it was NEVER a problem BEFORE. 

Really guys MS is a dick on this one, they could of helped by making the system better and taking longer but rushed it and it has problems. Kduff has a fine argument about how it's unfair he had to buy a new game because of MS defected Disk reader. 

Anyway that's my 2 cents and onto Lost Planet. I beat it, liked it alot, last battle was a bit annoying though. Anyone know if i play on Hard or extream do i unlock more Achievement points?


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Let me slide my 360 off my table a few feet.  I am sure a magic coat of protection will go underneath it so it smoothly and quickly falls of my table.  Stop being a bitch to everyone and I might pass some skittles towards your way.



See, here's the thing.  Dropping a console, and picking it up to move it closer to the tv are two ENTIRELY different things.

If I drop my Wii, my PS3, my 360, my Gamecube, PS2, Xbox, DS, or PSP, there's a big chance for problems.  If I move my Wii or PS3 (and etc.) while it has a disk, nothing will happen 99.9% of the time.  The very first time I moved a 360, it ate a disk.

That's a defect, whether it's known or in the manual, whatever.  There are CD players from 10 years ago that you can run with and NOTHING happens to the disk.  All MS has to do is make a console that doesn't fuck up a disk if it's moved slightly or rotated from vertical to horizontal, or vice versa.  And when every other console has no problem doing that, the 360 shouldn't either.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2007)

@ hero

hey hero can i have your Gamertag ? i plan to be online this week i am back at school and i will add it  ( i forget mine i think its Ssj3GokuSan)


@The topic about 360 breakdown


Well that sucks i do admit, though it does sayin the manual not to move it. But i also i agree that microsoft did a piss poor job building the 360 , from all the problems the system has and even just moving the system or laying it down while playing a game will   ruin your system/game. I honestly think that is pathetic on microsofts part.


PS3's can be moved while playing a game and this does not happen, it also can be played vertical as well. Heck the wii can to, well this is just a kick in a face to microsfot for wanting to be "the first console out" they get alot of broken systems in return . 


The Xbox360 is a great machine i have it, i got it before a ps3 because i think it was the right choice but i will NOT stick up for microsoft in there piss poor attempts of making a stable system. Normally i would not complain but the 360 this past year in terms of breakdowns and errors is pathetic. Hell even there fall update bricked my system =/  


This is just as bad if not worse than the PS2's DRE errors or even when 50% of the gaems on dreamcast would not work on most launch systems. Sorry microsoft i respect you as a software developer and you are  doing good in the gaming front with your support for Live arcade and the other developer tool kit, but get your act together with the hardware allready.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 14, 2007)

Kduff said:


> See, here's the thing.  Dropping a console, and picking it up to move it closer to the tv are two ENTIRELY different things.
> 
> If I drop my Wii, my PS3, my 360, my Gamecube, PS2, Xbox, DS, or PSP, there's a big chance for problems.  If I move my Wii or PS3 (and etc.) while it has a disk, nothing will happen 99.9% of the time.  The very first time I moved a 360, it ate a disk.
> 
> That's a defect, whether it's known or in the manual, whatever.  There are CD players from 10 years ago that you can run with and NOTHING happens to the disk.  All MS has to do is make a console that doesn't fuck up a disk if it's moved slightly or rotated from vertical to horizontal, or vice versa.  And when every other console has no problem doing that, the 360 shouldn't either.



I think its an issue with your system.  I was playing Gears of War and I told my brother to move the console while in play and nothing happened.  All my 360 games are in PERFECT condition after hours after hours of playing.  Its just an issue with your console but why would the console be moving in the first place?


----------



## Kduff (Jan 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @The topic about 360 breakdown
> 
> 
> Well that sucks i do admit, though it does sayin the manual not to move it. But i also i agree that microsoft did a piss poor job building the 360 , from all the problems the system has and even just moving the system or laying it down while playing a game will   ruin your system/game. I honestly think that is pathetic on microsofts part.
> ...



Thanks for being intelligent!  And you said exactly what I meant.  I like the 360, I like Gears, I like Xbox Live.  But not being able to simply move a system without it causing damage to $60 dollar games is a major defect, and ignoring the problem and telling people "well it's in the manual and everyone already knows not to do it anyway" doesn't help anything.

Oh, Stumpy, "QQ" is about the dumbest internet slang I've heard yet.  Good job on being a massive tool.



Hokage Naruto said:


> I think its an issue with your system.  I was playing Gears of War and I told my brother to move the console while in play and nothing happened.  All my 360 games are in PERFECT condition after hours after hours of playing.  Its just an issue with your console but why would the console be moving in the first place?



I never said every 360 console does this, but enough do that it can be considered a major defect and not just a sparse, random thing.  And like I said, it's not even my 360, it's my friend Adam's, he just bought the thing a few days before that happened, and honestly, I read the manual when it happened, and it's not like their warning against it is anything really obvious.  And most of the time with major products, the warning is only there for the .00001% of people that have the problem, and it's only there to protect the manufacturer from lawsuits, not to protect the consumer.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 15, 2007)

hmm i just beat gears of war... how short. but wurth the money. and also oblivion is pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## little nin (Jan 15, 2007)

ah, my bro's friend didn't know that you could turn on the xbox with the controller too 

so he's on his bed with a stick trying to turn it on and call of duty is in the xbox, the xbox fell after lots of poking and his game hasn't worked since >_<

lucky i read these posts, i wouldve never known


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 15, 2007)

My dad got me Prey, even though I'm 14 but bought it. At first I tought "this game must be some budget game" because he got it for 19.99. Then I played it and the graphics are fucking wicked. It took a while to develope but when it did It was wicked. People should get Prey. Also I'm getting live on firday/saturday, how will it work?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 15, 2007)

I...FOUND...MY WIRELESS HEADSET! well, yeah, at least it wasn't lost forever.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> My dad got me Prey, even though I'm 14 but bought it. At first I tought "this game must be some budget game" because he got it for 19.99. Then I played it and the graphics are fucking wicked. It took a while to develope but when it did It was wicked. People should get Prey. Also I'm getting live on firday/saturday, how will it work?



Prey is good, just takes 4-5 hours to beat.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 15, 2007)

Shogun said:


> I...FOUND...MY WIRELESS HEADSET! well, yeah, at least it wasn't lost forever.



Ah, good for you. Might I ask, where did you find it?
I'm hoping I'll be finding MY headset in the mail soon...


----------



## Shogun (Jan 15, 2007)

under a couch, probably should have checked there earlier...also, in other news: my hd dvd drive has shipped and will be arriving soon, so i can be just like MG. I just ordered 12 monkies and batman begins but they will inevitably arrive later


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2007)

Yay for expensive dvd players that play stupid movies at a higher resolution that doesn't really matter anyway


----------



## MS81 (Jan 15, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> The HD-DVD drive can only play non-interactive media (movies and such). So, even if they go against what they said about never putting games on HD-DVD for the 360, they'll have to release _another_ HD-DVD add-on. Basically, you're never going to play an HD-DVD game on the 360.
> 
> [/TOPIC]



are u sure about that? I'm pretty sure they made it possible to play games on the HD-DVD.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 15, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yay for expensive dvd players that play stupid movies at a higher resolution that doesn't really matter anyway



Vegitto always cracks me up


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Prey is good, just takes 4-5 hours to beat.


Prey is...alright.
I was kind of depressed it wasn't as awesome as the Doom series, since I LOVE Doom. T_T


Vegitto-kun said:


> Yay for expensive dvd players that play stupid movies at a higher resolution that doesn't really matter anyway


/sigh
You really feel the need to say shit, don't you? Can't just breathe and not let it go. ._.

On a side note, I need to get a hd dvd player, they make my friends movies look pretty. =3


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 15, 2007)

I like pretty movies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yay for expensive dvd players that play stupid movies at a higher resolution that doesn't really matter anyway



Actually it looks a WHOLE lot better...HD-dvds/Blu Ray look great...


----------



## Corruption (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anybody know if the logitech g15 keyboard is compatible with the 360. I was planning on getting it for my pc anyway, just wondering if I can use it on my xbox too.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 15, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Does anybody know if the logitech g15 keyboard is compatible with the 360. I was planning on getting it for my pc anyway, just wondering if I can use it on my xbox too.



I think it might be, I know I have a usb keyboard that I can supposedly hook up to  my 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

hero i asked you a question on the other page !  






@ Darkness surrounding

I have that keyboard ( im using it right now) when i get my HD monitor on wnesday i will let you know if it works or not on the 360 i think any keyboard does though  i know they work on Ff 11


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 15, 2007)

@kduff

i know exactly what u mean, because of the stupid ass drive, i've had to replace GoW and PGR3. pissed me off but w/e....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> @kduff
> 
> i know exactly what u mean, because of the stupid ass drive, i've had to replace GoW and PGR3. pissed me off but w/e....



Well he was banned for no reason so he'll probably thank you when he gets to come back.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> hero i asked you a question on the other page !



Sasuke Plushie is my gamertag.

I had to be girly, you know?

I get back from Penn State tomarrow around 9ish, so I can add you then.
Just send me a friends request.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 15, 2007)

any one w/Lost Planet help me PPPPPlllleeeaaassseee!!!!

I'm @ green eye and I could get him to the 4 front eyes but he's so broken that soon as he stomps on the ground w/ice combo I'm damn near dead.

If any1 beat him already a few tips would help.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Sasuke Plushie is my gamertag.
> 
> I had to be girly, you know?
> 
> ...




hehe plushie nice ending.  Allright i should be on tomorrow or wensday when i get my new montior. Tomorrow i have to pick up my VGA attachments from EB so i can play on my HD monitor!  that and my gold account ran out!  have to pick one of those up i guess.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> any one w/Lost Planet help me PPPPPlllleeeaaassseee!!!!
> 
> I'm @ green eye and I could get him to the 4 front eyes but he's so broken that soon as he stomps on the ground w/ice combo I'm damn near dead.
> 
> If any1 beat him already a few tips would help.



Haha i had this trouble too. What you do when he's about to stomp his ice bullshit dash to there other side of the walls and hide till he's done. Shoot and fire when he's down to 1/4 of his health and y'all kill him. When he comes charging, jump, shoot, move to the side and y'all kill him doing this 3-5 times.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 16, 2007)

hmm, I hope I didn't miss much. 

Don't know if it has been said yet, but:


Confirmed. Great news  CrimeCraft actually sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

^Nice, now i won't have to upgrade my computer


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

It won't be the same though, its not a port if thats what you were thinking its build from scratch to fit for the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh...but it'll have the same atmosphere and all most likely.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2007)

HL2 didn't have the same feel on Xbox as it was on PC. My guess is content will be removed, and it will be more linear in areas due to space and graphical-ness and etc etc


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 16, 2007)

i got burnout used the other day, it is quite fun and quite fast  

a friend of mine burned his 360 from playin that much XD. haven't burned mine and i had played 15 hrs straight thankfully.

he returned his to M$ and they are going to fix it, and supposedly(SP) they are going to install the new chip on his. DAMN. 

somehow GoW still fill all my 360 needs


----------



## MS81 (Jan 16, 2007)

sorry I didn't get to u guys later but right after I posted I beat him.

though this stage is too freaking hard I'm trying to get in a vs and the other vs's are blowing me up to shitty peices.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Burnout owns, i love those games


----------



## slimscane (Jan 16, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> It won't be the same though, its not a port if thats what you were thinking its build from scratch to fit for the 360.


That's a good thing, I doubt they will cut content, though it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

It will run much cooler and won't freeze,thats a fact.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 16, 2007)

assasins creed looks pretty sick !


----------



## Corruption (Jan 16, 2007)

Picked up Lost Planet today, it's pretty sick even though I didn't take it online yet. And I went to get the g15 keyboard with the game, but they didn't have in stock at best buy and at circuit city it's $40 more.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 16, 2007)

crysis is supposed to be an entirely different story on the 360. so most likely, its just going to be an upgraded farcry. no way the 360 can handle all those physics calculations. either way, it'll look fantastic, because the developers are being smart about making it from the ground up, but dont expect what u see in the HD demos.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Seems it's canceled


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 16, 2007)

i think the article is messed up. i may be wrong. but what im under the impression of, is that IGN is saying that the Crysis for PC wont be ported over to 360 but to PS3. idk. i clearly remember reading an article that the ppl who made the Crytek Engine said something about 360 at CES.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't know either, i'm kind of confused


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

Crysis is cool.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 17, 2007)

well, i finally got my hd dvd drive. Now all i need is the damn films  MS81, send me some.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2007)

Shogun said:


> well, i finally got my hd dvd drive. Now all i need is the damn films  MS81, send me some.



sure you can have my King Kong.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 17, 2007)

whats so great about lost planet i mean it looks good but what sets it apart from any other sci fi shooter?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 17, 2007)

first of all: king kong sucks, it's on tv all the time and that movie was really terrible. 


Lost planet on the other hand: what's good about it is the multiplayer, sure there aren't the most amount of maps in the world, but those present are large and are excellently desgined. But, to be honest it isn't entirely original, it is more to do with the execution.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 17, 2007)

Lost Planet is really good, and they'll probably come out with more maps just like they did for GoW.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone played Heavy Weapon? I just did, and it's pretty awesome. 
I'm not sure if I want to buy it yet... 
...but...it does have online and offline multiplayer.
Any thoughts?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2007)

Didn't even try it but might come around to buy a game soon off of there, heavy arms looks like a good option.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 18, 2007)

is the offline multiplayer good for lost planet though?

in other news i beat all but the fighters guild quests on oblivion.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 18, 2007)

Every quest but the fighters guild? O_O


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 18, 2007)

yes yes yall


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 18, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> is the offline multiplayer good for lost planet though?
> 
> in other news i beat all but the fighters guild quests on oblivion.



There is no offline multi.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 18, 2007)

then i will not be buying lost planet. seeing as i dont have xbox live.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There is no offline multi.



I like seeing you posting again. =3
How I missed you!


Ps. Gears of War co-op soon, plz.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

Woot! i am on my new 22 inch LCD monitor HD compatiable , HDMI ,DVI etc! i should be on Xbox live tonight with this beast! WOOT!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Woot! i am on my new 22 inch LCD monitor HD compatiable , HDMI ,DVI etc! i should be on Xbox live tonight with this beast! WOOT!



Good.
Even though you don't have anything to play me in. D<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Good.
> Even though you don't have anything to play me in. D<



You do not even have street fighter!?!?! for shame!   but ya i would by another 360 game as well but that would leave Vanguard Saga of heros out  a few friends of mine are starting to play that MMORPG when its released so should be fun.

There is allways mic chat!  or UNO! but ya my 360 lineup will be much better esepcially when blue dragon and them come out.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 18, 2007)

it's been a few days since i touched my 360... my physical health was in need of a rest


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

*Bill gates diss Sony and Nintendo. *


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 18, 2007)

Behind the mild-mannered, be-spectacled demeanour of Microsoft chairman Bill Gates hides the heart of a lion - his fighting spirit firmly on display recently as he devoured his 360's competitors with his secret zombie powers.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Bill gates diss Sony and Nintendo. *



and i thought that moore was the puppet zombie who did the smack talk...

nothing too compromising... but funny still.... silly next gen wars.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

And i thought it was all about giving to the poor...lier...


----------



## Corruption (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Ssj3, can you check if the keyboard works with the 360?  And I haven't had much time to play lost planet cause exams start tomorrow, but I'm gonna play alot of online on the weekend.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 18, 2007)

a usb keyboard will work with the 360, you can use it when typing messages.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 18, 2007)

^^^
Yeah, any wireless usb keyboard too.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 18, 2007)

I think that what Gates said was fairly reasonable.

In any case, congrats Ssj3! Now you can truly enjoy your 360! =D

Laughing man, you mean like, all of every quest, or just all of the guild quests?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

ya slime my first game on it will be street fighter 2!!!! then dead rising!  then i am going to check my friends copy of GoW!


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 18, 2007)

just guild quests i still havent done all random or training quests.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 18, 2007)

ah, well that makes it different 

Ssj3, SFII looks about the same, but everything else just looks alot better, you really have to check out Gears, it is pretty stunning.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Picking up Tomb Raider tomorrow. And maybe another game? Anyone got good suggestion for a game 25-35 bucks?


----------



## Astonishing Panorama (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone got good suggestion for a game 25-35 bucks?


I hear Condemned is good, and cheap. You can probably find it for around $20.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

i have to say its quite nice to read the text in dead rising ( about time  ) though i played alot of texas holdem i might get that and assualt heros but i truely want SOTN.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Coma said:


> I hear Condemned is good, and cheap. You can probably find it for around $20.



Got it  Anything else? Check my profile to see all i have *In sig*


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2007)

SOTN is on my list.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 18, 2007)

So when is the Crackdown demo coming out since it was delayed?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

HOpefully SOON, i want it badly...any games anyone? Besides the ones i have and lara coft.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 18, 2007)

The Co-op is where the most fun is going to be had with all the roaming and destruction.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I mean, they had the limit mainly for the core people to begin with, but I still suppose it is viable to by the core and upgrade if you can perhaps get the core on the cheap, but yeah, did anyone who was serious about games ever think it _wasn't_ a joke? I seem to remember something about a date for SOTN, but not off the top of my head.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

doh slime remeber!!!!

my one friend bought a core package and said " no hd cables in this!" i laughed at him i also told him "hey you want to play your Xbox titles" he said "YEA!"  i go well you need 99.99 for the HD, 39.99 for the cables and he liked wireless controllers so i said you have to pay 49.99 for one of them.. He of course was pissed about it and what not. This happens to alot of people  im afaird 


SLIME i really hope Dead Rising 2 ( if it comes out ) has some type of multiplayer in it or co op that would be bad ass. This weekend i am going to do the 5 day  survial for that lazer gun or something.. THAT IS 13 hours straight! danm capcom , no saves, no powered up drinks and health depleating, although the health does not drop that fast it still is somewhat of a burden .

I just love that game for some reason, that and assualt heros i think i will buy this weekend and poker  ( texas holdem ) is alot of fun!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2007)

precursors sounds like a sci fi oblivion XD looks kinda neat though


----------



## Shogun (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah, achievement hunting in dead rising is quite fun, but that 5 day survival one is a pain in the ass, i haven't got it, but i will provide kudos to anyone that does.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2007)

Microsoft extends its XBLA file limit:



And SotN will be the first game to be released exceeding the original limit.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2007)

MASS MOTHERFUCKING EFFECT Interview


MASS MOTHERFUCKING EFFECT New screenshots
Link removed

HELLGATE FUCKING LONDON Trying to get on 360


A USELESS EXCLUSIVE FOR 360 (Tenchu of course)


(I'm in a rather fun mood atm.  Don't be too annoyed it's temporary.)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

old goofy posted by slime a while ago  

thx for the links stumpy 



Shogun said:


> yeah, achievement hunting in dead rising is quite fun, but that 5 day survival one is a pain in the ass, i haven't got it, but i will provide kudos to anyone that does.



shogun not sure if i have you on my 360 friends list we should be friends!  also if you jump on Xbox live on saterday around the afternoon or something i might be on dead rising for 13 hours straight getting that gun / achievement


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Mass effect needs to stop putting bloom X 5000


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> MASS MOTHERFUCKING EFFECT Interview
> 
> 
> MASS MOTHERFUCKING EFFECT New screenshots
> ...



Very nice info. Also i like Tenchu, no need to diss :amazed


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Also i like Tenchu, no need to diss :amazed


blame the current mood.  normally i would have said it in a much more civilized manner


NEWS?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

OMGZ, next week. Delay sucks but atleast dated helps


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

I know this is a Wii podcast i am about to post , but the Wii guys over at ign give high thumbs up to 360 especially this year, they say 2007 is the Wii60 year and at the end they said do not be a system hater if you have a wii and feeling down this month pick up a 360 its surely worth it. ( and i agree) o that and some great wii news is mixed in all that as well worth lisening to!





( its only 23 mins long)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

^Said good for 360 because 360 games own right now. Just got tomb raider, can't believe i skipped on this.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 20, 2007)

Gaming is an addiction.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2007)

Tomb Raider is no easy task my friend, shit is pretty hard


----------



## Spike (Jan 20, 2007)

Hellgate: London on Xbox360 would be so great. I've been waiting for that game a while now.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> MASS MOTHERFUCKING EFFECT Interview
> 
> 
> MASS MOTHERFUCKING EFFECT New screenshots
> ...



hell yeah!
Tenchu IS coming (to our part of the world), though they could have kept the Senran part instead of changing it to lameass "Z" 

and you can never get enough from Mass effect *drools*


----------



## little nin (Jan 20, 2007)

so, people that play pro on their xbox (if any on the forum >_>) do you get lag in almost every online match?

EDIT

pro = pro evolution soccer 6 (sorry )


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 20, 2007)

^ Pro?  What game are you talking about?


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 20, 2007)

little nin said:


> so, people that play pro on their xbox (if any on the forum >_>) do you get lag in almost every online match?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> pro = pro evolution soccer 6 (sorry )



Game doesn't come out until early February here in the states.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 20, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Mass effect needs to stop putting bloom X 5000



but it makes it more 'realistic'


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2007)

Got my Phantasy Star in today. First ima beat tomb raider then head onto it.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 20, 2007)

Hooray! Now I also have an awesome Gamercard sig, just like crazymtf.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2007)

^Nice...and more points then me, damn


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 20, 2007)

Damn Crazy, everyday you're buying a new game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2007)

What can i say? Money grows on trees


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 20, 2007)

I repeat gaming is an addiction.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe we should create a gamertag thread...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

^Maybe so, i thought we had one.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 21, 2007)

Geetay said:


> Hooray! Now I also have an awesome Gamercard sig, just like crazymtf.



how do U make Gamercard sig?


----------



## Spike (Jan 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What can i say? Money grows on trees



Please tell me where you found that tree. I'd like to get one. I'm in dire need of cash for games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

Spike said:


> Please tell me where you found that tree. I'd like to get one. I'm in dire need of cash for games.



I grow it...and it grows something, and that makes money...i kid...or do I?


----------



## Slips (Jan 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> how do U make Gamercard sig?



Click on one of the sigs enter you tag and bingo


/trendwhores

Compleated Gears. I'll return to that later for the higher difficulties. I've got my eye on getting Fear completed now.

Man this dam 360 is costing a packet. Got sick of replacing batterys so ordered a few battery packs plus the quick charge kick. Ordered another 12 month gold sub and thought may as well have a wireless headset while I was at it.

Thank god for the man who invented the credit card


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, i still need to pick up FEAR. That will happen one of these years...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

Roflolorz I got a gamercard too now


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm just patiently waiting for Virtua Fighter 5 for the 360 in August.  God, I could not get enough of that game when I was playing it in Japan... plus the prospect of having it Live enabled over the non-online PS3 version, smexy.  Same goes for Virtua Tennis 3, which was another awesome game in the Akihabara arcades.

Until then, some PSU and Lost Planet multi to tide me over, plus Symphony of the Night when it comes out on XBLA.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, comdemned has a freaky ending and last couple of levels, i've played fear at a friend's house and it is not as scary, IMO.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 21, 2007)

meh. after playing f.e.a.r. on both PC and 360, i'll have to say. F.e.a.r. should have remained on PC. the controls just suck and its harder to do martial arts stuff on the 360 than on the pc. either way though, great game and when ur playing on surround sound, some parts just scare the shit out of you.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2007)

virtua tennis needs online and so does virtua fighter, if they don't have those games online for the ps3 that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 21, 2007)

Online play should automatically be in a game, it's a requirement.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

online is overrated imo


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2007)

Shogun said:


> virtua tennis needs online and so does virtua fighter, if they don't have those games online for the ps3 that would be ridiculous.



That's what made me wait for the 360 version of VF5 over the PS3 one, even though VF5 PS3 is coming out in Feb.  Considering how all VF5 arcades in Japan are connected through the net, it would make sense for it to be online at least... same with VT3.  And on VT3, the online robustness is awesome, like the ability to have 8 player tournaments and you can even watch live games like in DoA4, or even record your games and upload them for others to watch.  The PS3 VT3 does not have online at all. =/



> online is overrated imo


I used to think so, too.  But for someone who is competitive like myself, I think jumping online to see how well you match up against others around the world, is awesome.  And for an awesome arcade game like VF5 to be online at home, it's like total bliss.

Now does that mean every game should have online capabilities?  Nah, and even some games, like Samurai Warriors 2, should have never had it in the first place.  If a game is going to have an online mode, make it robust and worth the gamer's while to play it, not some cheap and hacked on extra just for the sake of saying the game is online enabled.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

I am not really a online gamer.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, i think online adds so much value to a game, like with gears or lost planet i would have stuck that on the shelf permanently, but thanks to online i keep coming back for more.


----------



## Slips (Jan 21, 2007)

You cant fault Gears online How many other games alow a mate from the other end of the country to jump straight in you campaign and help you out for an hour or so and then jump out.

I would'nt of even bothered with the 360 if it werent for live

Playing games on your tod can only bring so much entertainment tbh

oh and as DS is around 5-1 mate


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> oh and as DS is around 5-1 mate



I'm confused by this statement, but it sounds good.  Must be a Milboro thing.  My fiancee is from Boro and she confuses me sometimes with certain sayings. XD


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2007)

those crazy northerners...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2007)

I love those parmos though.  Fuck... I'm hungry for one now.  Damn Cali's lack of English cuisine!

Anyway, must play more LP multi.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2007)

sounds like a good plan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm just patiently waiting for Virtua Fighter 5 for the 360 in August.  God, I could not get enough of that game when I was playing it in Japan... plus the prospect of having it Live enabled over the non-online PS3 version, smexy.  Same goes for Virtua Tennis 3, which was another awesome game in the Akihabara arcades.
> 
> Until then, some PSU and Lost Planet multi to tide me over, plus Symphony of the Night when it comes out on XBLA.


Sorry to tell ya man but VF5 is not online in XBOX version either. Sega isn't making either version online. Tus buying it for PS3 since it comes out much earlier.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 21, 2007)

That stupid not to put VF5 online, imagine just fighting against someone online and kicking his ass.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 21, 2007)

online makes so much of a difference, like it was said.

i can't imgine still playing gears without online.

we should hold some-kind of gears competition, that would be sweet.  i have already added some of you, but you're barely online


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 21, 2007)

Online is overrated, i play it sometimes, but it gets boring after a while to me. It is useful, but I wish they had more stuff for all games


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 21, 2007)

^online can multiply a game's replay value by tons, that is, if the online component is well done...

i barely played online games before the x360... but after that... ppl have to pry me out of my chair/controller s

is like all things, too much of it and it can be bad.. so a games that balances out offline/online gameplay, is a game well done.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 21, 2007)

wait, so ppl are bashing live now? for me, if it werent for live, then 360 would not have been as much fun. i mean, when i'm bored, im not gonna get on Gow or PGR3 and just play career or campaign. i wanna get online and kick some ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh i agree online is great. And nice, everyone putting there tags in there sig, looking nice. But Virtual Fighter 5 is NOT online for PS3 OR Xbox 360. If anyone has played VF before they know it would be almost impossible without lag free. Arcade is different, look how big the unit is, of course it can push for online. 360 or ps3 cannot. Anyway it doesn't bother me. V5, tekken, and soul caliber were never meant for online, it's not there thing. DOA = yes.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 21, 2007)

i always though SC would have been great online. so i could see how i rank among ppl. anyhow, yeah i mean, since no one creates a gamertag thread that would be maintained, keeping them in the sig is the best option.

EDIT: just added u crazy


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah. I like shadow the hedgehog pic. I was actually going to buy the sonic pack but Samurai Warriors has some kickass pictures.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait to be part of the online community.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 21, 2007)

we cant wait for u....lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2007)

Just vs my friend in a two hour long BFME2 match, very fun


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

Kojima interview. Here are some interesting parts.



> we're not really insistent on sticking to HD. We're not the ones who are saying we want HD. We want something really pretty on a very small screen. But 360 and PS3 don't allow that because HD is kind of a must-have...
> 
> I'm not interested, myself, about HD at all. Because if it gets prettier and prettier with more details, that means more mistakes [on the game development side].
> 
> As you know, MGS games tend not to care about how clean the screen looks. It's more about the atmosphere that we give it. Meaning, once we create graphics in a scene, we deliberately make them look dirtier to give the atmosphere more life. My team and I think that high-res is not needed for the next two or three years. ''





> GP: On that note, do you have any fantasies about working with the Wii, which doesn't use HD graphics?
> 
> Kojima: Wii! [laughs] Yes, I will do it. I'm saying this every day. [laughs] But first, I have to face this giant that is called Metal Gear Solid 4, so until I'm finished with that, I can't do anything.





> GP: Back to PS3 hardware: has it been challenging to work with the PS3 Cell CPU?
> 
> Kojima: Of course I don't actually work with all the programs, so I can't tell you specifically what's difficult. But overall I think it is difficult, of course. But if it's easy and simple, then how can you differentiate from other games? Other people will do the same thing as you. Therefore, we're trying to use [the Cell's] difficulty to create something different.
> 
> If I say too much, Mr. Kutaragi might get really upset. I think that the PS3 is difficult to work with, but so was the PS2.






> GP: Is MGS4 still planned as an exclusive PS3 game? Do you have any interest in Xbox 360 development?
> 
> Kojima: Well, yes, I do have strong interest in creating something for the Xbox 360. In the US and Europe, it is selling, and I think it will sell a lot this year as well. I'm a fan of Gears of War as well, it's very interesting.
> 
> Frankly speaking, I want to create something on the PC. It's a multi-platform [format]. I've been regularly studying work on the PC anyways, and I want to provide something as a world-wide platform because of the consequences with timing on the PlayStation platforms, MGS4 is actually for the PS3 only so far.



MGS4 is definitely coming to the 360 later...



> GP: Resistance: Fall of Man uses 22 GB [edit: recently changed to 16 GB] of Blu-ray storage. Is that necessary for next-gen development? Is that massive storage something you'll need to make MGS4?
> 
> Kojima: Right away. We'll need more.
> 
> ...





> GP: Obviously, the E3 trailer hinted at a 2007 release date. Are you shooting for a release at the end of the year, or the summer?
> 
> Kojima: We don't know, because the guy who said 2007 was Raiden, and not me. [laughter]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2007)

Good interview, you saying MGS4 is coming to 360 i don't see how. He says he wants a project multi-platformer, not MGS...whatever. Beat tomb raider, begining Phantasy Star now.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2007)

metal gear probably won't come to the 360, or i should say this latest one anyway. But i think there might be a metal gear game eventually on the 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2007)

I am loving the latest rumors of a exclusive PS3 arcade game coming to the XBOX360

Heard about time crisis AND tekken coming to XBOX


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

> MGS4 is actually for the PS3 only so far.



There have been too many so fars, I don't understand why they would keep saying this if it isn't coming later.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 22, 2007)

i want heavenly blade to be released to 360


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2007)

ain't going to happen, it was like financed by sony and will be published by those suckas, so...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 22, 2007)

Heavenly Blade? You mean Heavenly Sword.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice interview, got some news and stuff, on Gears, still!

Language of War, Gears of War in Japanese

Gears of War sold out in Japan



Can't believe there is still so much news about this game.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2007)

that's what i assumed he meant.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> i want heavenly blade to be released to 360



Won't happen. That like Halo 3 going to PS3 or Zelda. Not happening.


----------



## Geetay (Jan 22, 2007)

> Won't happen. That like Halo 3 going to PS3 or Zelda. Not happening.


Since when was Zelda a gaming console?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2007)

I meant like Halo 3 or Zelda going on the PS3.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah, let's just cross heavenly sword off the list right now.


----------



## Spike (Jan 23, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Nice interview, got some news and stuff, on Gears, still!
> 
> Language of War, Gears of War in Japanese
> 
> ...


Well, it's one of the best games ever, people are bound to talk about it 
I really didn't think it would sell out in Japan.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I heard that the crackdown demo is out.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 23, 2007)

Spike said:


> Well, it's one of the best games ever, people are bound to talk about it
> I really didn't think it would sell out in Japan.



Also, the nominees for the 10th Annual Interactive Achievement Awards were announced . Gears of War gets a whopping *10* nominations, including best overall, best console, and best action game. Oblivion racked up 8 nominations, and both Zelda and Viva Pi?ata got 6. It nice to see Viva getting some love


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2007)

Depends how many where shipped to japan. The japan figures for the week of GoW should be out soon. We will see how it does 


*Clips: It's Gears, But Not As You Know It*

Picture Two

the japan voices kick ass!


----------



## Corruption (Jan 23, 2007)

I liked it alot. Has anyone played online co-op yet? I'm probably gonna play later with one of my friends. And I have 1 question about when the game releases...will every copy of Crackdown have a halo 3 beta disc? or just some?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 23, 2007)

Gears of War is fun and all, I started out bad just getting the feel for it. Than on my fifth round, I chainsawed three people in a row. I dropped out of my group because they were selfish, in that I'd help them get back up and they would watch me die or if they are stick right next to an enemy and I kill them for it, they won't do the same. But, I should just get used to that. 

Anyone up for a Gears of War match?  GamerTag: Rodan79

Tell'em how you get invites and such, so I can find you guys.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

does anybody know if you can buy something that allows me to have two component cables in one tv? I mean if I wanna play on my wii I have to pull out all the X360 cables first, then put them in

and if I wanna play on my x360 I have to do that same

its annoying


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> does anybody know if you can buy something that allows me to have two component cables in one tv? I mean if I wanna play on my wii I have to pull out all the X360 cables first, then put them in
> 
> and if I wanna play on my x360 I have to do that same
> 
> its annoying



You're looking for something like this.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 23, 2007)

How's Dead Rising, online?  I have been thinking about it but have been trying fix Halo 2 up.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 23, 2007)

anyone know how to hook up multiple displays to the 360? i wanna play forza with triple displays.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2007)

You talking about Dead Rising the game or a account name called Dead Rising? anyways if you like sandbox type games the game is for you. the story is pretty intresting and alot of things to kill. heck i have alot of fun beating zombies with a light saber while dressed up in some weird mask. 

plus the true mega buster cannon rocks! i have to survive 13 hours in survial mode though to get the lazer gun or something like that.


----------



## Gambitz (Jan 23, 2007)

has anyone beat Lost Planet....im stuck on mission 6's boss........


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You talking about Dead Rising the game or a account name called Dead Rising? anyways if you like sandbox type games the game is for you. the story is pretty intresting and alot of things to kill. heck i have alot of fun beating zombies with a light saber while dressed up in some weird mask.
> 
> plus the true mega buster cannon rocks! i have to survive 13 hours in survial mode though to get the lazer gun or something like that.



I already beat the game, I was just asking if its online play was any good.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 23, 2007)

There's an online dead rising? ><
I thought it was just offline stuff, plus like...the records for staying alive on unlimited play.


On a side note, I see you got your oldboy gif HN. <3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2007)

there is no online play with Dead rising, all you can get online is just extra stuff for your 360 and what not and leaderboards , nothing to do within the game other than the leaderboards.


did you get all 5 endings?  only 1 of them is the true one! alot of acheiments in that game have up to 1000 points worth i roughly have 600 so those will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You're looking for something like this.



WTF 100 bucks?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 23, 2007)

Drunken Master said:


> has anyone beat Lost Planet....im stuck on mission 6's boss........



Greeneye?  Just like with all the other Akrid, shoot his thermal spots, which just happen to be green.  Use rocket launchers and keep a gatling for spraying purposes.  Try to use the platforms in the middle of the area to keep yourself at a good height to hit the thermal spots.  When Greeneye stops, just use the VS boost to get yourself out of the way of his ice attacks.  Other attacks just really require the jump and hover technique to dodge.  Once all this thermal spots on both sides are destroyed, its time to hit the ground and aim for the 4 thermal spots on his head.  Boost is your friend here as are rocket launchers and gatlings once again.  After all 4 are destroyed, a big final one will show up on his head.  Just gat it to death unless you have more rockets and constantly boost away.  You'll kill him in no time.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 23, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I liked it alot. Has anyone played online co-op yet? I'm probably gonna play later with one of my friends. And I have 1 question about when the game releases...will every copy of Crackdown have a halo 3 beta disc? or just some?



I played crackdown on co-op with my friend all afternoon and it was an awesome experience! You can stick together or be totally apart levelling up more than your friend is also satisfying as is throwing flaming cars in their direction.
This game is even better than I had hoped it would be its just a whole load of fun. My one critique would be the fact that at some points there seems to be a whole lot going on and it can feel a bit much.

I'm not so sure if EVERY crackdown disc will have the halo 3 beta disc.. I have been wondering how they were going to work that myself.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

God I cant believe how much il have to pay for a fucking component switcher D:

i wanna play crackdown but then il have to put my tv down and stuff


----------



## Corruption (Jan 23, 2007)

Did anyone that signed up for the beta get in? It says that it's done and you should know within two days. And I looked on ign it says you get a beta disc with each specially-marked copy of Crackdown.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

FUCK YOU MICRSOFOT, what the fuck you fucking assholes making the crackdown demo only for fucking gold members only, you fucking assholes


fucking hell, I havent said fuck that many times in a while, I think I broke my controller lol. I refuse to pay 60 euro for something I wont use anyway


----------



## Spike (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> FUCK YOU MICRSOFOT, what the fuck you fucking assholes making the crackdown demo only for fucking gold members only, you fucking assholes



I agree 100 %!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

I would say, I still got a 48 hour thing from GoW 

no, says the code is invalid, on the site itself its in french for some reason telling me something about a wrong country while the bloody site has been set to belgium


I hate microsoft and their crappy live


----------



## Geetay (Jan 23, 2007)

Where on the 360 Dashboard did you enter the code? I tried redeeming a code once, and it failed when I used the "xbox guide" I think. Try going to the marketplace and manage subscriptions there. Also, the Crackdown demo will be out there for silver members NEXT WEEK.
I think it's pretty fair that gold members get to have _some_ fuckin' privileges.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Geetay said:


> Where on the 360 Dashboard did you enter the code? I tried redeeming a code once, and it failed when I used the "xbox guide" I think. Try going to the marketplace and manage subscriptions there. Also, the Crackdown demo will be out there for silver members NEXT WEEK.
> I think it's pretty fair that gold members get to have _some_ fuckin' privileges.



ITS A FUCKING DEMO, 


fucking microsoft can suck my balls if they think im paying 60 euro for something that is free on the PC

I did everything, nothing works -__-


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> FUCK YOU MICRSOFOT, what the fuck you fucking assholes making the crackdown demo only for fucking gold members only, you fucking assholes
> 
> 
> fucking hell, I havent said fuck that many times in a while, I think I broke my controller lol. I refuse to pay 60 euro for something I wont use anyway



My thoughts exactly but I was one of the first to sign up for the halo 3 beta but that was when I had gold.  Now I have to hurry up and get it for this demo and the beta but I have bills to pay. This sucks!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ITS A FUCKING DEMO,
> 
> 
> fucking microsoft can suck my balls if they think im paying 60 euro for something that is free on the PC
> ...


become a gold member or go fucking QQ elsewhere while you wait your turn


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

No I don't get "demo discs" from my gamestores, never seen them, they never had them.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No I don't get "demo discs" from my gamestores, never seen them, they never had them.



Well then. 
Guess you're sol till next week.

Gold members get it a whole WEEK before silver members, oh noes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

God now I have to move my tv again to put my wii's component cables back in, fucking hell, and I was planning to play crackdown. My tv actually almost broke last time.

ah the wonders of wonderfull online gaming that you have to pay for.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 23, 2007)

Its not that expensive to pay for. 
If I can afford it, anyone can.

With that said, you have to pay for the internet you're using now to post on the forums. 
So its not like other internet is free either. :/


----------



## Shogun (Jan 23, 2007)

you shant be dissapointed.


----------



## Slips (Jan 23, 2007)

just paid 32£ for a 12 month sub

Pocket money to be honest. Hell I pay that a month for the sky package

Seems like a decent deal for me


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 23, 2007)

slimscane said:


> You can get Xbox Live on PC for _free_? That's not fair at all



wait what?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm addicted to crack...







down... >.>


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm addicted to crack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a live message that was like 'you all are crack heads'

it made me giggle.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2007)

Got to finally try crackdown after taking a break from LOTR. Pretty fun, can't wait to pick it up. Only thing i disliked was the cars and how they are destroyed and such. But game is pimpin.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 24, 2007)

So how are the graphics and the overall environment?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 24, 2007)

personally i love the graphics, i'm still debating whether or not they are are as good as saints row, but the visual style is similar to that of jet set radio, but in HD! It does feel really unique, although cars are not really one of the game's strong points, but hey, the city isn't designed for the car to be the main mode of transport...

the overall environment is designed to allow you to make the most of your agility, buildings are multi-layered which allows you to jump from one to another and even across some streets when you get enough agility points. So it is well designed in that sense and will always make you look up, down and around for agility points and fun places to jump. So in short both the graphics and level design are excellent.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 24, 2007)

well it is cell-shaded.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 24, 2007)

it may be, although the effect is not as "cartoony" as we have seen in previous efforts.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2007)

just got this info from Moondoggie: Link removed



> Havok 4.5 Unleashed
> 
> 
> Enabling Scaling to Thousands of Dynamically-driven Game Objects and Characters
> San Francisco, Calif., Jan. 23, 2007 – Havok announces today the official release of Havok 4.5, the latest update to its modular suite of artist tools and run-time technology.  Fully optimized for Sony PLAYSTATION®3, as well as Microsoft Xbox360 and Nintendo Wii, Havok 4.5 dramatically accelerates the development of cross-platform, cutting edge electronic games, meeting the needs of the world’s top developers and producers. Havok 4.5 allows game developers to scale game content to thousands of dynamically-driven game objects and characters, harnessing the full power and speed of next generation architectures.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah i don't think i'll put the graphics's above Saints Row cause there so different but they are good. Can't wait to play the full version.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, something doesn't make sense, I insert the code from GoW in my xbox, suprisely it works, tells me to log out and log back in, I do that but im still silver O_o


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2007)

crackdown sorta reminds me of a comic book turned game, which is nifty, considering how the playable character defies human logic


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Claps* Online is the future   I may play later on.



im so pumped up 


Nothing better then killing 4 locust with nothing but chainsaws and curb stomps


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2007)

Hehe i must admit it waas quite fun when i first started. i kinda got bored but maybe ill play again sometime. It is fun though ^_^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

Il add you


then pwn your sony fanboy ass


>3


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok my lovable change of hearts man


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

I know

thank GoW

but meeeh 60 euro for a year is expensive 

Gamer tag = Vegitto kun


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 24, 2007)

well if you think about it... 50$ in my case turned a 10 hr game into 100's hours of pure madness....

chainsawing ppl, tagging them, exploding them with shotguns, and raping them when they are down... never gets OLD 

but i warn ppl, i only play warzone, execution is for pussies, and assasination is too complicated for my taste.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

My roommate plays GoW multiplayer every night. ><
I cant' get into, I'd rather just co-op in story mode with someone.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't really have 60 eiuro anyway


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> My roommate plays GoW multiplayer every night. ><
> I cant' get into, I'd rather just co-op in story mode with someone.



i tried to play online co-op sometimes.. but everytime something interrups the game... either for him/her or me.... ><; 

you're welcome to add me if you want  my friend list is pretty short and full of unknows... and very few actual gaming buddies.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

I actually exceeded the capacity of the friends list, I need to delete a few people. ><

Whenever I turn my 360 on, I always have like 30+ people online. xDDD

But yeah, after I'm done spring cleaning that sucker, I'll add you Kami.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 24, 2007)

^ Damn  

i've only maxed 10 online at most...with 7 of them moslty unknows or playing games that i don't own


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

i have like

3

D:

add me


----------



## slimscane (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll add you this weekend V-kun, and anyone else on NF I forgot to add, we need to resurect the Gamertag thread (appearantly it exists). Don't delete me (even though I don't know if we have ever played ) THC!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeaah. ><

Its mostly due to the fact I'm part of the Arcadians. xD
[I respectfully disagree.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn MS needs to show us how Silicone Knights is doing with Too Human.

that is an killer app IMO.

also NG2 FTW


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

Who of you guys is lord audie?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 24, 2007)

A day old, but it seems like no one wanted to post it, so I shall.

Official Mass Effect Box Art


It has a typical sci-fi movie poster look to it.  Makes sense I guess because Bioware wants Mass Effect to make us feel like we are playing a classic sci-fi movie.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 24, 2007)

it isn't bad, and it wouldn't stop me from buying it even if it were. However, I agree with what someone said in the comments over at xboxyde, that I think that they should have made the box art to focus more on the expansive nature of the game, instead of putting the main character, which can be completely customized by the character, front and center.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

The guy on the cover kind of is similar looking to the half life type outfit.


though, the feel of it reminds me of Advent Rising.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 24, 2007)

mass effect is a must buy, for sure. it looks amazing and is taking things to the _next_ level.


----------



## Slips (Jan 24, 2007)

Shogun said:


> mass effect is a must buy, for sure. it looks amazing and is taking things to the _next_ level.



Indeed  I'm not even a starwars fan but I loved the 2 Kotor's

Plus I'm intreasted in the converstation system they are banging on about


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 24, 2007)

@vegitto

Lord Audie is Kami-sama. add me, estebian. i'll add other ppl from this thread too. just add me or pm me. 

@kami-sama
what do u mean no one has played a full match of GoW with you? i've played a full match with you a while back. anyhow, how is execution for pussies? nothing better than downing the guy, letting him revive, and downing him again....its hilarious and pisses ppl off....lol


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah, I'm so gonna get mass effect. Like Hisoka said, the magic word is Bioware


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 25, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> @vegitto
> 
> Lord Audie is Kami-sama. add me, estebian. i'll add other ppl from this thread too. just add me or pm me.
> 
> ...



i think i misspelled that wrong what i meant was a full round... i don't remember finishing the round....

what i mean with execution is for pussies is that:

1. if you down the guy there's a chance he may revive, and in most cases the bleed out time is like what? 5 secs? lame

2. if you down the guy you have to execute him for the kill... so no long range kills, unless is boomstick, torque bow or longshot.....so no long range kills for pistols, lancer, and much less shotgun.....

3. flanking becomes more useless, since long range kills are pretty much limited.

4. so killiing becomes more difficult..... hence getting killed too....in warzone this balances out.

5. the need for comunication in warzone is almost obligatory if you want to win.... in execution....not that much.

and vegitto... you remind me of old times... being chain-saw crazy LOL 

as for the revive/down trick. in warzone you can smoke, spank and rape the last downed guy... it pisses more ppl off and is more funny


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 25, 2007)

anybody have any advice on what game i should get next. i already have oblivion hitman and gears of war and need for speed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheap game or full priced? I love Lord of the rings: Battle for middle earth 2. It's a RTS, but it's great.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 25, 2007)

price range isnt really a big deal.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

What kind of game you want to get into? Action, adventure, online gameplay important? And so on. Length is a big thing to.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 25, 2007)

online gameplay no cuase i dont have xbox live. and i like most of all genres as long as the gampley is exciting and dosent get boring.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Well battle for middle earth will last you a good while. I played it like 15-20 hours before going online and never got bored. You can also go for Tomb Raider, Short, but beat it twice = 15 hours. Also lost planet, but that's extremely short. Could check my sig, click on it, see the games i have and ask me if there good or not and i'll try and help ya.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Got gold lol


and the fucking admins need to bug tazmo for better servers, this is starting to get pathetic


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 25, 2007)

how about dead or alive 4 anyone played that?


----------



## slimscane (Jan 25, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> anybody have any advice on what game i should get next. i already have oblivion hitman and gears of war and need for speed.



Perhaps Dead Rising? 

Good job Veggito-kun 

I really like DoA4, some people don't really like it as a 3d fighter, but it is just a really fun fighting game. Live adds alot, but as long as you have friends to play with, it's an easy fighter to get into.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

fucking add me you asses 

GoW was hilarious yesterday, so much random jumping shotguning and chainsawing


----------



## slimscane (Jan 25, 2007)

My 360 isn't at school with me!  I leave it at home, but I go home every weekend almost (only 30 minutes away), so I will add you friday or something.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 25, 2007)

im thinking dead rising but so few stores around here have it.
i guess i will look harder.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> how about dead or alive 4 anyone played that?


I have, and love it. I play it till this day with friends. 

On dead rising, i hate it so much, i think it's a waste of money and it's crap. Just my two cent *And yes i own it *


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Dead rising was kinda overrated


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

man if that game was crap it would have shown, i guess its not


----------



## TagZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone have an opinion on kameo. I wanted to give it a try but, alot of my friends say its shit. Im about to finish Lost Planet so im also looking for a new game.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 25, 2007)

Your friends are lame, they probably think 7, 8, or 10 is the best final fantasy. Kameo is a good game, and you can get it for cheap now, so I couldn't see why you shouldn't.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> man if that game was crap it would have shown, i guess its not



Dude shut the hell up, all you ever do is spasm out that site


I didn't like it, I hated it, so did crazy, we aren't fucking journalists that get PAID to review games, if they want to keep their job they will never dish on a overhyped game, look what happed with that guy that gave zelda a 8.something


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

No but calling a good game crap when its not and just saying "its crap" is quite immature to do. The game is not crap it is quite good and if it was crap alot of people would have disliked it or it would not have been reveiwed so well.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 25, 2007)

But you (veggito-kun and crazymtf) guys are in the minority, so statistically, he should also like it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

saying " i do not like the game" and saying " it sucks " are 2 differant things and there meanings are quite differant. Before calling someone else an idiot i suggest you try to think before you post.

anyways im off the subject

to the person that was asking about kameo, its a good adventure game thats for sure and something differant. I think its one of th best games that no one played  meaning it did not recevie the attention it desearves.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 25, 2007)

Valid point, but by saying that the game sucks, TLM might actually think that that is the common consensus about the game, I think that is what Ssj3 was getting at.


----------



## TagZ (Jan 25, 2007)

To be honest i hate turn based rpgs like Final fantasy, i dont hate the stories its just that i cant stand the involvement in the games. Im gonna pick up kameo but first i have to get my 360 exchanged for a new one. My disc tray is scratching my games and while im in the middle of playing a game a error will come up saying the disc is dirty, clean it, this happened also the first time i loaded up brand new Lost Planet. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

not my fault he cant read english or understand what a person says.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

TagZ said:


> To be honest i hate turn based rpgs like Final fantasy, i dont hate the stories its just that i cant stand the involvement in the games. Im gonna pick up kameo but first i have to get my 360 exchanged for a new one. My disc tray is scratching my games and while im in the middle of playing a game a error will come up saying the disc is dirty, clean it, this happened also the first time i loaded up brand new Lost Planet. Anyone else have this problem?



Umm a friend of mine had this problem it was with one of thet 2005 systems. When did you get your system? if you can i would get a replacement to be honest.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

you should get Kameo on one condition....
That you are a GIRL

(Anyone that has Kameo and is a guy on there gamercard is laughed apon
and many ppl wouldn't even consider adding them as friends)

I would know since I play 360 all day


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Raw 1 said:


> you should get Kameo on one condition....
> That you are a GIRL
> 
> (Anyone that has Kameo and is a guy on there gamercard is laughed apon
> ...



Your a pathetic excuse for a gamer you know


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

So uh.
I like Doa4, its fun, for the person that asked earlier.

The boy of my household plays Kameo more then I do, Raw.
Its just an rpg, nothing wrong with a male playing it.


I would know. I play the 360 all day. lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Raw 1 said:


> you should get Kameo on one condition....
> That you are a GIRL
> 
> (Anyone that has Kameo and is a guy on there gamercard is laughed apon
> ...



Your a pathetic excuse for a gamer you know


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Raw 1 said:


> you should get Kameo on one condition....
> That you are a GIRL
> 
> (Anyone that has Kameo and is a guy on there gamercard is laughed apon
> ...



Your a pathetic excuse for a gamer you know


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL.....Vegitto kun probably has that Princess Peach game for the DS too....LOL


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2007)

He's in tune with his inner female.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

I win. 
I have more gamer points then you.
Therefore, I win in the 'I would know I play 360 all day' arguement.

Its official that you can play Kameo and still be a manly man. <3


----------



## MS81 (Jan 25, 2007)

TagZ said:


> To be honest i hate turn based rpgs like Final fantasy, i dont hate the stories its just that i cant stand the involvement in the games. Im gonna pick up kameo but first i have to get my 360 exchanged for a new one. My disc tray is scratching my games and while im in the middle of playing a game a error will come up saying the disc is dirty, clean it, this happened also the first time i loaded up brand new Lost Planet. Anyone else have this problem?



Zomg the same happen to me when I played Lost Planet soon as I beat Green eye it gave me the achievement but soon as it tried to save it said disc error.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

Raw 1 said:


> LOL.....Vegitto kun probably has that Princess Peach game for the DS too....LOL



I actually want to try that game


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Got gold lol
> 
> 
> and the fucking admins need to bug tazmo for better servers, this is starting to get pathetic



I thought you was down with the "fuck microsoft and they gold package"  Now you went and got gold on me.  God, I''m I the only one


----------



## TagZ (Jan 25, 2007)

My second 360 with the problems was bought in December 2006 so its new. As for people thinking Kameo is a girls only game, i dont really care (Im a dude). MS81 mine also froze on green eye and the guy with the 2 tentacles that you attack and then go in the tunnels (sorry i dont know the name lol).


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2007)

wtf is all this garbage all you people speak of.  i bring news!

UT2k7 Officially coming to 360 (360 video and new info)

UT has never been my type of game, but it's still one of the biggest shooters out there, so it is definitely welcome.

Area 51 sequel announced for 360, PS3, and PC

I always liked the way the original last gen game looked and I heard it was not that bad of a game, but never had the chance to play it.  The screens shown look nice.

Sony using PGR3 images to advertise GTHD ^_^

A 360 launch title used for an almighty PS3 game.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 25, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> how about dead or alive 4 anyone played that?



yeah. i think its badass. not as good as soul calibur 1 for dreamcast, but its a lot of fun. 

@lord audie,
i see ur pt. but ah well. i play both executio and warzone. anyhow, i remember us playing Rooftops like twice in a row. it was weird too cause like u just happened to be in the room

@stumpy, lol. well i guess sony got desperate. they prob realized that GTHD is actually a really boring game that pales in comparison to forza. i mean, i still play forza. so do all my friends. for all the hype GT4 was getting, everyone i knew that bought it was dissappointed. ppl even bought that expensive wheel that sucked...


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

So we'll have to wait till mid 07 for UT2k7

Area 51 sequel is small news

Gran Turismo website accidently used pic from PGR3....big whoop


As long as Cliffy B doesn't come out with an update for UT2k7 then I guess it'll make a decent impact on the 360


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2007)

Raw 1 said:


> Area 51 sequel is small news


It's just one of those really decent games that I always wanted to play but never did.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It's just one of those really decent games that I always wanted to play but never did.



Area 51 was alright, felt like DOOM 3 with a twist

The sequel won't really make much money as not many ppl played Area 51 
and probably aren't interested in it


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

Raw 1 said:


> LOL.....Vegitto kun probably has that Princess Peach game for the DS too....LOL



Yeah, I do too.  That game is fun.  Just like how I own Nintendogs, Gears of War, Lost Planet, and other games that are fun.

Preconceived notions about people who play certain video games is stupid.  Either leave your flamebait somewhere else or post in another gaming forum.  It's so retarded.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah, just because someone plays a certain type of game it doesn't make them an...anything. I've played both kameo and viva pinata and they both rock.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

"Viva Pinata is actually a fun game for anyone who wants to pick it up.
And if you consider Kameo 'cutesy' then I'd consider PDZ to be as such too.
Just from character design and such things."

I love Viva piñata, it's a really good game =D
maybe I think so because I've always had a weak spot for "sanbox" type of games like Viva,dunegeon keeper,Startopia etc etc 

"Just because a couple douche bags were like 'lol he's girly for playing kameo'
doesn't mean the entire world feels the same. xD" 

lol once again you speak the truth 
Raw, I can't honestly believe you base your own opinion on what some random jackass on the net said? I mean since you have a job and school, I guess your not like 14 or something, meaning you are expected to be a little more insightful (and mature) than that.
I hope I didn't come of as too harsch 

never really tried A51, isn't david duchovny voice acting for that game? 
and UT2k7...well, I absolutely loved the first UT, guess the novelty wore off or something :/


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what Viva Pinata's about but your suppose to be a 
pinata donkey or something and from what I heard your suppose to 
make chocolate money or something

And Kameo is about a fairy girl that turns into cute monsters with WEAK powers

While PDZ is completely different, you can put PDZ up there with Tomb Raider
because it's an action game just starring hot girls 

IF I saw you played Viva Pinata or Kameo and we were playing a game like Gears of War and you ended up being really good I'de add you as a friend 
regardless because I'm always looking for good ppl to play with 
But if I added you and you ended up playing those games a majority of the time I'de remove you


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

Lmao 
check out the Japanese TV spot commercial for Tenchu Senran XDDDD

This is actually the game I've been looking forward to the most of all 360 games.
Wrath of heaven is one of my absolute favourite games of all time


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone here big texas holdem fans? i have that live arcade game i play it quite a bit. Though not sure if anyone has it or not  


Gow on act 2 i really want the OST to this game


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

I just need to preorder Crackdown already.  That game is too fun.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I just need to preorder Crackdown already.  That game is too fun.



it is? I'm thinking about wheter I should buy it or not :/
I can't make up my mind though >__>


----------



## Slips (Jan 25, 2007)

Speaking of Gears I'm getting so pissed off trying to kill Raam on Insane 

Any new news on mass effect


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

Raam was such a let down, most boring bossfight 2006 I think


----------



## Slips (Jan 25, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> it is? I'm thinking about wheter I should buy it or not :/
> I can't make up my mind though >__>



Demo on live weighing in at just over a gig



centuryslayer said:


> Raam was such a let down, most boring bossfight 2006 I think



On casual he was piss easy. 

On Insane its nigh on impossible

tbh I struggle to tell you the last end game boss that was worth the effort of beating. All great games genreally have naff endings


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

Lost Planet's ending was really interesting, including the last boss fight.  Seriously, those bosses in that game make you work.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2007)

[4]


> Here are the top ten for the week of January 15 through January 21.
> 
> 1. .hack//G.U. Vol. 3 (PS2) - 136,790 / new
> 2. Wario: The Seven (DS) - 91,249 / new
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

I updated the sales thread that is stickyed but i will also post it here as well.




> MS Entertainment loss was nearly equal to the same quarter in 2005, while revenue was 76% higher. The same quarter in 2007 may be profitable.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



@stumpy

those numbers are false and incorrect the offical media-create figures have yet to be posted.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> Demo on live weighing in at just over a gig
> 
> On casual he was piss easy.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I don't have Live 
guess I'm gonna have to keep an eye on the 360 magazine and see if they have it on their Demo disc :/

yeah, for some reason last bosses of many games are just mediocre, it's really frikkin odd, I want the last boss to be really exciting to fight aswell as hard to fight... 
take Devil may cry for example (dmc2) some bosses where really frikkin fun, but the last two? :/ no fun at all


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2007)

false AND incorrect??  oh no

just out of curiosity, how do you know?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> false AND incorrect??  oh no
> 
> just out of curiosity, how do you know?





thats how i know, the offical numbers are from media create and they have not been posted yet.


----------



## Gambitz (Jan 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Greeneye?  Just like with all the other Akrid, shoot his thermal spots, which just happen to be green.  Use rocket launchers and keep a gatling for spraying purposes.  Try to use the platforms in the middle of the area to keep yourself at a good height to hit the thermal spots.  When Greeneye stops, just use the VS boost to get yourself out of the way of his ice attacks.  Other attacks just really require the jump and hover technique to dodge.  Once all this thermal spots on both sides are destroyed, its time to hit the ground and aim for the 4 thermal spots on his head.  Boost is your friend here as are rocket launchers and gatlings once again.  After all 4 are destroyed, a big final one will show up on his head.  Just gat it to death unless you have more rockets and constantly boost away.  You'll kill him in no time.



Thanks, guy i always wind up beating the bosses by the skid of my teeth lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

Drunken Master said:


> Thanks, guy i always wind up beating the bosses by the skid of my teeth lol



Yeah, the bosses in Lost Planet are no joke.  I can't say I've beaten one without continuing past level 6. XD  I'm going through the game on Insane now and it's no fun at all. >_<


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2007)

Drunken Master said:


> Thanks, guy i always wind up beating the bosses by the skid of my teeth lol



That's how it should be, just barely getting out of there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2007)

I lol'd hard @ Sony pulling a Sony.

"HEY LOOK AT THIS GRAN TURISMO GAME, OH WAIT ITS SOMETHING THAT IS EXCLUSIVE TO OUR COMPETITOR.

Also, I was originally shocked at UT2K7 being for PS3 and PC, and thought why not a 360 version exist. And lo and behold, it does :3

If it is anything like Gears online, it shall be a land of epic carnage.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2007)

Just hope MS will have keyboard/mouse support for the game itself.  I pity the poor casual gamers if they do.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 26, 2007)

I never played a FPS with a keyboard and mouse, so I wouldn't know how it feels like.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just hope MS will have keyboard/mouse support for the game itself.  I pity the poor casual gamers if they do.



the UK2007 development team said something that they will try to balance multiplayer out so that keyboard/mouse ppl would not keep owning controller people.

they also said that they will implent Keyboard/mouse control options for the console verisons. so meaning you can just plug in a keyboard and use it at your will.


this was talked about a few months after E3 2006


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2007)

I want that info confirmed in a press release.  Until then, it's not happening in my mind. XD


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah, those lost planet bosses were something, on more than one occasion i killed the bosss and then died whilst waiting for it to finish its death animation  But i got through it eventually.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

Xbox 360 Sales (with some updates)

Peter Moore also mentions Gears hitting number 7 on Japanese chart, so maybe the charts I posted aren't all that fake after all.

First shipment of Crackdown will all have H3 beta invites.

Just reassurance that just about everyone who wants in can get in.

Bungie:  "We screwed up on Halo 2" interview

This article is pretty old, but I never saw it here so maybe it wasn't posted.

New Turok: Heart of Darkness screens

I hope they do the dinosaurs right.  If they do it should be a nice diversion from the average shooter while still being an average shooter.

Last but not least...

A new WWII shooter by Midway, exclusive to the 360!!  Just what we needed


----------



## slimscane (Jan 26, 2007)

You're doing really well on the news front Stumpy, I wish I still updated the front page, but I haven't done it in so long...  There is always next thread.

I really don't know what to get UT3 for now, I mean, PC is PC, and I have a good one, so that is that, and it will be mouse and keyboard, but, you know, man, XboxLive  Is it cross platform?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm not sure it's cross platform, but if they have any sense they wouldn't do it, well, if mouse+keyboard support is available for the 360 then why not. But otherwise hell no!

Gears of War...do you think we could get a match consisting entirely of Naruto Forum users? we should try and do that one of these days...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

Not saying there fake, GoW did well they just did not update the offical site yet ( actually they just did a few hours ago and of course i updated the sales thread) that and normally i only like posting information that is not from popular sites that everyone knows about allready.

xbox360 sold roughly 7k  funny thing is though the ps2 was only 1 k behind the ps3 in sales 

GoW did rank in 7th but i only take my information from the offical sources ( hence why the sales thread got stickyed)


Naruto Stock Market

been update with microsoft finical reports, as well as the Japan Software/hardware for the week. Let alone i just updated it with Nintendo hardware/software figures from the Gc console all the way to the Wii ( and handhelds) 

doing microsofts next.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 26, 2007)

Shogun said:


> i'm not sure it's cross platform, but if they have any sense they wouldn't do it, well, if mouse+keyboard support is available for the 360 then why not. But otherwise hell no!
> 
> Gears of War...do you think we could get a match consisting entirely of Naruto Forum users? we should try and do that one of these days...



It's possible, I mean, there are at least eight of us that have Gears and Live, it is just a matter of planning it. Perhaps this weekend? 

If it were cross platform I would get it for PC and hope that it would be part of Live Anywhere so I could play with everyone on Live while still enjoying it on the  PC, but if not, I might would just get it for 360.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 26, 2007)

Mt twat Live isn't working!!!!!!
I'm so gealous of you guys ¬¬


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 26, 2007)

hah, I'de like to see someone with a keyboard/mouse beat me with a 360 control

(I'll master the controls and then they'll come out with an update to lower the skill of the control to match the keyboard/mouse because all the nubs are going to complain about it being to easy to do something with the control)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

Raw 1 said:


> hah, I'de like to see someone with a keyboard/mouse beat me with a 360 control
> 
> (I'll master the controls and then they'll come out with an update to lower the skill of the control to match the keyboard/mouse because all the nubs are going to complain about it being to easy to do something with the control)



its foolish to think that Dual analogs can match the accuracy of a mouse .


----------



## MS81 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't get how the 360 sold only 7 thousand plus but gears sell 33,000.

Japan is far too weird for me.

I love there action and Rpg games but that's were it stops.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

yes,*dramatic voice* phear the über accuracy that is known as "the Mouse" 

I generally leave Fps games for my PC since the controls work so much better, but every once in a while there are these exclusives etc "forcing" me to play fps on a console xD

3rd person shooters for console ftw


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

I still play better with analog then mouse, just easier to move and shoot. Halo 2 Online >>> Counter Strike.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

well duh, Counter strike sucks balls xDDDD


----------



## Corruption (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, I hope UT3 will be cross platform for online.... If not hopefully you can use a keyboard and mouse for the 360. Cause, I want to get it for my pc, but not sure.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 26, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> well duh, Counter strike sucks balls xDDDD





crazymtf said:


> I still play better with analog then mouse, just easier to move and shoot. Halo 2 Online >>> Counter Strike.



i'll have disagree right there. reason being is that i never lag on CS:Source. on halo2, lag like no other. it pisses me off all the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

halo 2 you lag? Check that router man. Counter strike you don't have to leg, shoot the wall and get a headshot


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

Forza 2 coming in May.

Likely to be early May.

And here's a rumor that's not very informative, but what the hell.  I read somewhere that a Halo 3 release date was mentioned on G4TV's "The Feed".  Supposedly they said it is rumored to come out on November 15, but really I think anyone with half a brain knows it is coming out in November.  Just thought I'd throw it in anyways.


----------



## Slips (Jan 26, 2007)

Can not wait for H3 

Although once you complete it and you get the its a trillogy and its over feeling

well thats going to suck 

But for now lets hope a few more teaser tailers are introduced


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

That's why you milk it more with spin offs   Though I suppose they never really have the same feeling as the real things.  I'm curious to see what Bungie will do after Halo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

^Halo wars being the first spinoff ^^


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> ^Halo wars being the first spinoff ^^


Peter Jackson's Halo themed game being the second if it pulls through.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, didn't know about that one actually ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

Halo wars is made by the guy who made total war, do not diss, it will be great


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

No dissing here.  It's just something I would consider to be milling the series.  No doubt it will own.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

True but it's not like Mario where the spin-off's actually suck.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

The things you can do in Crackdown.
One more of Ishida-san and Hoshi-san talking about "Harukanaru Toki no Naka de"


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

Davvviiiiidd.
My GoW disc broke. :/


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

and the world ends.....


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> and the world ends.....


Seriously.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

man that video of crackdown was hellova funny XDDDDDD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> True but it's not like Mario where the spin-off's actually suck.



Mostly due to the fact the spin-offs are done out of Nintendo hands


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Mostly due to the fact the spin-offs are done out of Nintendo hands



Most spin-off's are from a different company. 


Anyhow, i got my HDTV monitor/tv. Now i only have so many things in the back of it, i want to get the best possible graphics from both PS3 and XBOX 360. I think a HDMI cables for PS3 and then i should get the HD-Cables for XBOX 360, am i correct here? :amazed


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Most spin-off's are from a different company.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, i got my HDTV monitor/tv. Now i only have so many things in the back of it, i want to get the best possible graphics from both PS3 and XBOX 360. I think a HDMI cables for PS3 and then i should get the HD-Cables for XBOX 360, am i correct here? :amazed



sounds about right, i suppose by HD cables you mean component?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Most spin-off's are from a different company.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, i got my HDTV monitor/tv. Now i only have so many things in the back of it, i want to get the best possible graphics from both PS3 and XBOX 360. I think a HDMI cables for PS3 and then i should get the HD-Cables for XBOX 360, am i correct here? :amazed



yeah Crazy get the high quality HDMI cable for ps3 and VGA for 360.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

The component that came with the xbox is for HD, but if your Tv has VGA port you could VGA but it's going to run 40 dollars.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

VGA= el grande tearing


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2007)

I been using the VGA cable  on my 22 inch widescreen HD monitor ( also has HDMI port,  DIV etc) the VGA cable for 360 is not bad but its not as good as a component cable ( hd cable) or HDMI, but it does display the HD content really well. I enjoyed Playing GoW through the VGA cable and Dead rising ( about time i could see the text in that game lol)

Overall its a good purcahse because i can flick from Xbox360, to my PC and Ps3 ( my friends) on the fly by just hitting one button! all i need now is digital speakers for my PC and im all set.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

ah yes, size does matter. My friend has his 40" LCD hooked up with VGA and on Lost Planet there was hilarious tearing, although that might have been an isolated incident.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Vista Canadian Pricing

That's the HD-Cables for XBOX 360. Now for PS3, i can't find the HDMI cables. Is there a certin kind? Also before i go out and buy a pair where can i make sure my TV has it, like how does it look?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2007)

I WISH microsoft released a DVI adapter for the 360 instead of a VGA then that would be sweet. ( DVI is basically digital video  )


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks SS3 for the help  Now ima have to gather the money and go out and buy it


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

Ummm..... someone help me with the online connection cables!!!

What do i need to get online?


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 27, 2007)

mtf i got battle for middle earth good selection.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

Crazy didn't does cables come with your 360?


----------



## Slips (Jan 27, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ummm..... someone help me with the online connection cables!!!
> 
> What do i need to get online?



Depends is your current set up wireless or wired.

Personally I just take the ethernet cable from the PC and plug it straight in the 360 . Online in seconds

If your running a wireless setup you need to buy the wireless bridge (50 quid)


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

How much bandwidth does connecting online with a 360?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

I use wireless internet, would it be possible to connect my 360 to my computer and get a connection that way? >__>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

Yea, that's a direct connection you need a Ethernet cable.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> mtf i got battle for middle earth good selection.



Nice, hope you enjoy it man. I love the good side, but dark's power = LOVE them


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Yea, that's a direct connection you need a Ethernet cable.



cool, guess I can get live anytime I want then (without having to pay a large sum for the xbox-wifi thingy)


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> cool, guess I can get live anytime I want then (without having to pay a large sum for the xbox-wifi thingy)



hold the phone, if you're plugging a ethernet cable from your 360 to a router it is one way, but if you are connecting the 360 to your pc in order to get a connection it needs to be a two way ethernet cable, shit i forgot what the actual term is, but just ask the store clerk from wherever the hell you get your cables from.


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 27, 2007)

gota any good rpg purchase advice?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Enchanted arms. If you love old school rpgs, it's perfect till Blue dragon arrives in the summer


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 27, 2007)

blue dragon please explain sir...


----------



## Slips (Jan 27, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> blue dragon please explain sir...



Made bye the FF guy and the art is made bye the guy who did DBZ 

Another Japanese style RPG witha bunch of chibi characters running amok.

Pretty much another Final Fantasy no matter how much they try to hide it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> Made bye the FF guy and the art is made bye the guy who did DBZ
> 
> Another Japanese style RPG witha bunch of chibi characters running amok.
> 
> Pretty much another Final Fantasy no matter how much they try to hide it



you mean the guy who made Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross and the music guy who did FF series


----------



## Slips (Jan 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you mean the guy who made Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross and the music guy who did FF series



Dunno didnt pay much attention to the article I read if theres two things I hate that come from Japan its Final Fantasy and Dragon ball pissing Z


Screw Blue Dragon I'll be picking up a copy of Mass effect thank you very much


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2007)

ah   the good old comparison of Western style RPGs to JRPGs


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

hey, it needed to be said, mass effect is going to kick the shit outta blue dragon in this one's opinion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2007)

it proabably will because JRPGS hardly sell at all on a Xbox platform   but sadly i am not swayed by Mass effects graphical detail, i am more about story / battle systems etc and the people behind blue dragon know that better than Bioware IMO ( hell the creator of blue dragon created games that are noted to be the best RPGs of all time )


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 27, 2007)

mass effect?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

fair enough ssj3, although in terms of scope mass effect does seem to be on a totally different level to any previous xbox rpg (xbox+xbox 360 games)


----------



## Slips (Jan 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> it proabably will because JRPGS hardly sell at all on a Xbox platform   but sadly i am not swayed by Mass effects graphical detail, i am more about story / battle systems etc and the people behind blue dragon know that better than Bioware IMO ( hell the creator of blue dragon created games that are noted to be the best RPGs of all time )



Graphics are a nice bonus but nothing to sway a game for me

Bioware know how to tell a story though.

The scale of Mass effect seems imense and I still want to see this emotion thing they are banging on about in action


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

Shogun said:


> hold the phone, if you're plugging a ethernet cable from your 360 to a router it is one way, but if you are connecting the 360 to your pc in order to get a connection it needs to be a two way ethernet cable, shit i forgot what the actual term is, but just ask the store clerk from wherever the hell you get your cables from.



/me holds the phone.... 

I have that  
and I think I have one o' those 48-hour trial xbox live things (from Pi?ata) :3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah, maybe I will :3
now that I've actually got a better economy 

can I dl as much as I want? >__>

EDIT; it says on the paper-thingy that I need a live silver membership first >___< how do I get my hands on that? xD


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah, the trouble is going to be time.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

hehehe, true XDDDD

but how do I get the silver membership thing? (I need it in order to activate the trial) 
EDIT: NVM I looked it up myself XDDDD

lmao, I just noticed I have two of these trial tickets XDDDD

EDIT: seems it'll take awhile for me to get this to work >__<
any tips from people with know-how?

Justice to Believe
how exactly, do I get this to work? XDDDD

Me needs help T___T
whn I try to activate the "Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection." thing, I get an error message saying  that a LAN connection is already configured with the IP adress the connection needs to use (something like that, it's in swedish so it's kinda hard to translate) X__x


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Well guys today was a strange day. A hour ago i tried going on gears of wars. Nice and easy, ready to help my friend in co-op. Then what happens? THE THREE RED LIGHTS OF FUCKING DEATH...I go on xboxlive to fine out how to get a repair *Also someone please give me a site but continue reading first* And it says three different things. If the power brick is not any color, it's not turned on, orange it's in standby, red means your basicly fucked. To my avail it was orange. So i took out all the wires and plugged them back in. 

Well after a hour of gameplay the system is still working but i can't say I'm not worried. I want the page that repairs 360 anyway just incase so i can get a box as fast as i can and also if anyone knows how much it is to get a repair since my warranty is far gone. Thanks 

P.S. Anyone have anything similar to this? Friend said it was just the plug needed to be pulled out and back in, and it's fine now but i want to see first if anyone had a problem like this. Where the power brick with the green light was orange, red means your fucked pretty much.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

I hope everything turns out okay crazymtf :/


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Me too. I wish someone had the same problem a long time ago and is still playing the same 360


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

hehehe, my 360 blinked orange once, scared the fucking shit outta me, turns out one of the cables weren't connected properly XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

All four were blinking then, so that's no problem  Mine had 3 lights of death = scared


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

ah, still scared me pretty badly XDDD
your problem makes my live connection problem seem very small


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Is it three red lights or four red lights for death? Getting different answers here


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 27, 2007)

Any good new game for the 360 right now excluding gears of war?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Crackdown soon and lost planet just came out


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 27, 2007)

^What's crackdown about?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Crackdown is like Saints Row Or GTA but with powers = pimpin


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Is it three red lights or four red lights for death? Getting different answers here



it's 3 lights. and then they get worse and worse after that. when its 1 light, it means total hardware failure....


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

Crazy got the red ring of death. :S


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 27, 2007)

this should clarify al the problems


----------



## D.E.M. (Jan 28, 2007)

crackdown comes with a a halo 3 multiplayer beta


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> this should clarify al the problems



I get the one sometimes, but this is my reason. 


*E74: AV cable error... There is a problem with the AV cable, try using a different AV cable. (could also be a problem with the encoder chip)*

But three lights was a first. I just played again for about a 2 hours, no problems. I think i just had to plug everything out and back in...thank god


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> it's 3 lights. and then they get worse and worse after that. when its 1 light, it means total hardware failure....



ah its  funny how microsoft using the same light method that PC's use ( in terms of your motherboard LED lights )


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

^My motherboard on my last PC crashed, didn't show any lights, just lied dead


----------



## MS81 (Jan 28, 2007)

damn I want new news about Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 28, 2007)

there's a 2nd one coming out?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't think so. Also my mom's friend just picked me up the HD-cables for the 360, here's to me hoping it works and i get some HD-XBOX360 action


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2007)

man, I want to get my frikkin xbox live to work T____T


----------



## Slips (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahhh the ring of death had it a few times pretty much always a loose wire or what not


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 29, 2007)

well i have heard of 2 friends who burned their 360's .......

i try to have a big ass fan pointing at it, while i play... always... dunno if it makes a difference... but it keeps my peace of mind...

i should buy the fan attachment also...


----------



## slimscane (Jan 29, 2007)

don't the fan attachment can kill the system.

You guys made me read through four pages 

I DL the Crackdown demo, and man, I am getting it on launch day, even if I am up here at college without my 360. I wish they hadn't put the Halo3 beta invitation with it, because if I can't get the game that I really want to play because a bunch of 14 year olds really want to play a beta version of the halo 3 multiplayer that might ruin the experience (because it is beta and might suck) I am going to be really mad 

Also, it might be worth noting to show the popularity of the 360, but on  most popular, 360 holds _8_ of the 10 spots today


----------



## Slips (Jan 29, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> well i have heard of 2 friends who burned their 360's .......
> 
> i try to have a big ass fan pointing at it, while i play... always... dunno if it makes a difference... but it keeps my peace of mind...
> 
> i should buy the fan attachment also...



I wouldnt 

1) It takes up a shit load of power

2) It sounds like a jet 

As for burning it out yeah it gets hot but I'm sure its been tested to last. Mine is seldom on for more than 4 hours at a time so I dont have to worry much.

Hell some achievments are play X game for 50 hours real time so I belive its safe to asume it can last and your mates were just unlucky


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 29, 2007)

^ glad i asked... a friend of mine has an fan attachment to his system... and it didn't sound loud..... maybe was because we were playing COD3  and we could barely hear each other....

but it has been like 2 360's deaths in less than a month... i should worry.... i have played Gow online like for 15 hrs straght... without eating... yes... it is sad....

at least i know one of them is getting repaired by M$, the other one i know is dead but haven't asked for details.....

i played the crackdown demo.... but for some reason it doesn't appeal to me that much.... maybe it is my prejudice to GTA....


----------



## MS81 (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't play my 360 enough to burn it out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> don't the fan attachment can kill the system.



The fan attachment ( intercooler) has been keeping my system alive. MY friend who bought one 3 months ago said he would not need it and his system overheated ( he played GOW 8 hours a day for like 5 days straight at least). The Intercooler is a good investment imo.




> Also, it might be worth noting to show the popularity of the 360, but on  most popular, 360 holds _8_ of the 10 spots today



though at the most wanted its differant 

Speaking of polls gamefaqs had some intersting polls look at these



> If there was only one game console left by 2017, who would make it?






> Which of the three next-gen consoles do you plan to own by the end of 2007?








> Which of the three next-gen consoles do you now own?








> BEST OF 2006: System of the Year








> BEST OF 2006: Game of the Year (Final Vote)







Intresting results i have to say, also did you all know Gamestats is ran and owned by IGN?  ( i did not know until like a few days ago)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 29, 2007)

man, with all those quotes and stuff I thought you where bombarding us with news of games, until I read the post xD

So, no xboxlive for me until I move, wich might be after summer X___x


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2007)

hehe century i do have some news to post but i have class shortly so i will post it later.

Anyways Crazy you where not teh only one who got the ring of dead. IGNs matt cassamasina got it ( 4th one broke btw lol)  this is what he made because of it


----------



## Slips (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow does his run on wireless electricty :amazed


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 29, 2007)

nice, something to look forward to 

his 360 runs on IGN-electricity ;D


----------



## Slips (Jan 29, 2007)

Think I'm going to open mine up later and disconnect the red LED that should sort any problems


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 29, 2007)

^ Holy ghost batman

YOU sir, are a GENIUS


----------



## slimscane (Jan 29, 2007)

Ssj3, not that different, 7 out of the top 10 compared to 8 

O_O wow, gamefaqs seems to be populated with an insane amount of trolls and nintendo fans O_O


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> O_O wow, gamefaqs seems to be populated with an insane amount of trolls and nintendo fans O_O



Almost all internet gaming sites are these days.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2007)

Well would not say nintendo fans hence that one poll had over 45k that had no system at all.  and i ment most owned hehe 

on gamestates the 2 highest rated games of all time have not bugged since they put the site up lol.



Hokage Naruto said:


> Almost all internet gaming sites are these days.



Ya it seems so but understandable most hardcore gamers on the net have started on Nintendo consoles.

@ News

also on the news front ( i have to find the link agian) do not expect a Xbox360 price drop anytime soon. Microsfot representives have stated that it will not happen this year and if it does would happen late 2008.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, but with the availability situation of the Wii, and for that many people to still have it on one site, it is pretty crazy, right?

Also on news, that cool flash game N is coming to the XBLA in the fall as N+, and might will even have multiplayer!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2007)

*Best system of the year *2006*: Wii*

^This proves that site is crap. Wii sucked, it was out for a month before the end of the year. The 360 ate that shit and spit it out, hence gamefaqs is filled with morons


----------



## Slips (Jan 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya it seems so but understandable most hardcore gamers on the net have started on Nintendo consoles.



Guess I can be an exception to that rule never owned one 

imo and I dont mean to offend anyone although it probely will Nintendo says kids console to me


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> Guess I can be an exception to that rule never owned one
> 
> imo and I dont mean to offend anyone although it probely will Nintendo says kids console to me



Wii is aiming for family, kinda like the gamecube, except gamecube blew and this doesn't...well not as much for now anyway. Still gotta prove itself but if the keep the three games i'm looking forward to by the end of the year that's already a step above Gamecube


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> Guess I can be an exception to that rule never owned one
> 
> imo and I dont mean to offend anyone although it probely will Nintendo says kids console to me



i said "most"

i think GoW is a family oriented game


----------



## little nin (Jan 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i said "most"
> 
> i think GoW is a family oriented game



damn right it is, my gow friend had his daughter on his lap and made her try to play


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2007)

Got Vegas yesterday, and goddamn i never played a good rainbow six game till now, this game kicksass


----------



## Slips (Jan 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i said "most"
> 
> i think GoW is a family oriented game



You could be right I'm playing co -op with my cousin


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Got Vegas yesterday, and goddamn i never played a good rainbow six game till now, this game kicksass



Crazy how is multiplayer? i heard that his rainbow six was the reeturn of glory to alot of fans. But how does the multiplayer work out in detail?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually didn't even touch multi yet, single player has got me absorbed. I heard the multi is excellent though so i can't wait.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 29, 2007)

be sure to file in a lengthy report on all the multplayer goodness when you get time 
I was going to by las vegas, but I bought Gears & Viva Piñata instead... xD
might trade in some old 360 games though.

since I'm bored I'm gonna make a list of 360 games I'm going to get: 
Tenchu Z (I <3 tenchu)
Bladestorm (probably)
Halo 3 (duuuh)
bioshock (probably)
assassins creed (worthy opponent to tenchu?)
samurai warriors2 Empires (might trade in my old sw2 for this)

and some more that I've forgotten


----------



## Slips (Jan 29, 2007)

^^^^^ I demand to know why the remake of Goldenaxe isnt in that list


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 29, 2007)

who's rodan79????

we got a good match, but for some reason you were causing some connection errors?

what kind of connection do you have?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 29, 2007)

does anyone play pgr3? i had to return gow to my friend after like a month, but i still have pgr3 so im wanting to play someone....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2007)

I do not, sorry estebian


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 29, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> who's rodan79????



Thats me.  So your Lord Audie.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2007)

Bah, crackdown needs to come out so I can get the effin halo 3 beta xD

and anyway sorry to be a halo-tard all the sudden but I needed to let it out lol


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I do not, sorry estebian



ah well. i guess since it was a launch title, it isnt as popular as it was anymore. some ppl are just gay when playing it like they'll hit you or fishtail you and then u lose and u emberass urself in front of the whole world cause ur being broadcast on gotham tv so everyone can see you.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 29, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Bah, crackdown needs to come out so I can get the effin halo 3 beta xD
> 
> and anyway sorry to be a halo-tard all the sudden but I needed to let it out lol



You are the reason I probably won't be able to walk into a store on launch day and buy Crackdown


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> You are the reason I probably won't be able to walk into a store on launch day and buy Crackdown



Haha, I reserved it when they first announced it would have the beta. I know Crackdown will be a good game, but I can't say it'll be what I play first xD


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 29, 2007)

Its weird but I have no remote interest in playing in the Halo 3 beta.  I'd rather waste my time getting into Oblivion or nother game.  If I play Halo 3 beta, it might ruin the experience when I get the game in the winter.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 30, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The fan attachment ( intercooler) has been keeping my system alive. MY friend who bought one 3 months ago said he would not need it and his system overheated ( he played GOW 8 hours a day for like 5 days straight at least). The Intercooler is a good investment imo.



Consider yourself lucky. Microsoft themselves have suggested not using the product. It has been proven to actually burn the back of the system. You can see this in a whole number of customer reviews of the product in various websites. They consider the Pelican Fan Stand to be the much wiser choice.

In the end just keep it well ventilated. I played it during the break for 3-4 hours for an entire week and it had no problems at all.



> The first Microsoft rep stated that the device simply drains too much power from the 360. He explained that the console requires a specific amount of power, especially during startup, and that everything was built to supply the machine with the power it needs. The Intercooler drains a bit of that power right from the start, so the console is now getting less juice. Especially during the startup of the system, explained the rep, this can cause problems as the 360 is trying to supply electricity to all its parts and somewhere along the line won’t have enough to get everything running. This can allegedly lead to all sorts of technical problems up to and including the complete death of the system.
> 
> A second representative didn’t go into any of that, but did say that they have seen cases where the Intercooler caused “scorch marks” on both the console and the peripheral. Where the Intercooler meets the AC input of the 360, he said, there has been multiple cases of brown discoloration, the result of too much heat where the two parts connect. In fact, if a console is sent to tech support and any evidence of that specific discoloration exists, Microsoft will promptly send the 360 back to the owner untouched.
> 
> In both cases, each rep went on to explain that Nyko’s Intercooler is an unlicensed device, and therefore Microsoft does not recommend its usage. They advised using only peripherals that have the official Microsoft seal of approval (a small green square on the packaging that states that it is approved for use on the Xbox 360). Interestingly, one of the reps mentioned the Pelican Fan Stand as an acceptable cooling option. While also unlicensed, the Fan Stand is plugged into the USB port, so the console is specifically powering it as a USB device rather than the peripheral just stealing electricity.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 30, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Haha, I reserved it when they first announced it would have the beta. I know Crackdown will be a good game, but I can't say it'll be what I play first xD



Then how about you send me Crackdown and you just play the beta. =D I hope that the beta doesn't start when Crackdown comes out, I hope that it is just a guaranteed invite. Wait, I think it already is, so you might want to cozy up with Crackdown until it actually launches (I think).

In any case, I think that alot of people will be disappointed with the beta, because it is what it is, a _beta_. I'd like to play it, so I can see progress, but I figure a number of people will take it as a final product, it might actually hurt Halo 3 sales (if not but negligibly).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2007)

Very intresting Potentialflip thank you for that info, never really heard about that before.


ah slime i bet alot of the halo tards will turn back there copies of crackdown after they get there beta key from it lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah halo 3's beta doesn't start till summer. Just a key with Crackdown.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2007)

Ya i know but i still bet crackdowns main sales will be because of the Halo3 beta key and possibly alot of turns ins ( depends i am going off of IGN opinons here )


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck a beta I want to play the real thing.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah halo 3's beta doesn't start till summer. Just a key with Crackdown.



In the summer?  Me and a lot of others will be too busy playing Half-Life Orange online.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 30, 2007)

the only game i crave for the 360 so far is GH2....

and @HN: are you going to be online tonight?

maybe i'll host another game.

@CrazyMFT: i invited you yesterday, but you were playing campaign


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 30, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> @HN: are you going to be online tonight?
> 
> maybe i'll host another game.



Yeah, I'll get on right now.  I play for a bit, than I have to go to a basketball game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> the only game i crave for the 360 so far is GH2....
> 
> and @HN: are you going to be online tonight?
> 
> ...



Yeah sorry was helping a friend with his achievements plus getting some.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> In the summer?  Me and a lot of others will be too busy playing Half-Life Orange online.



what is that?

btw, i couldnt find anyone mentioning this in the thread and i dunno anyone who's a forza fan but i thought i would share this. its kinda old but its still cool
here


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> what is that?



Yea, what is that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

^Yeah that's cool about the AP. By the way beat GoW in insain with my friend and got to 6000 achievements 

5 in the morning and Rainbow 6 Vegas is BEATEN, lol, great game. Ima try online tomorrow if i'm not to busy with the greatness of Rouge Galaxy


----------



## Shogun (Jan 31, 2007)

GRAW 2 DEMO OUT NOW 625MB!!

(i'm looking at you, Kami sama )


----------



## Shogun (Jan 31, 2007)

well, it's a pretty short demo, so there isn't much to get excited about. The environment looks passable but not spectacular, although the actual character model looks pretty good, but it seems like more of the same, good enough for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

Def Jam icon and NBA street home court out tomorrow, i can't wait


----------



## Shogun (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah, the more demos the better.


----------



## Slips (Jan 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^Yeah that's cool about the AP. By the way beat GoW in insain with my friend and got to 6000 achievements
> 
> 5 in the morning and Rainbow 6 Vegas is BEATEN, lol, great game. Ima try online tomorrow if i'm not to busy with the greatness of Rouge Galaxy



On Insane myself on me own

Getting use to the death animation


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 31, 2007)

only 20 mins to get off from work...

i might erase the crackdown demo to get the graw 2 one ..... 

does the demo include multiplayer?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 31, 2007)

it certainly does not, it is a seriously short and unchallenging demo, keep that in mind.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

I hated Graw for 360, so i'm not going to bother with that demo


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't wait until the new upgraded 360 comes out with its 65nm processor, bigger HD, and HDMI. They should come out with different color 360's.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

^That blows, i don't wanna buy ANOTHER 360...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy 18th birthday Crazy 

Def Jam is already coming out?  Wow they didn't hype it up too much did they?  Only remember seeing a few screens of it.

The upgraded 360 was supposedly just experimentation.  Microsoft wants us to think it's not coming, so don't be surprised if it doesn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

Thankie 

Never mind read on gamespot right now it's delayed but should be coming soon. I hope by next week atleast.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 31, 2007)

It's crazy's birthday? Well happy birthday =D

Besides that 360 with an HDMI port wasn't something they were going to release, but that doesn't mean it will never happen.

I really want Worms to come out on XBLA soon, I love worms.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 31, 2007)

happy B-day crazy 

I'm thinking of getting Crackdown (and NOT for the Halo3 beta) =D


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the HB


----------



## slimscane (Jan 31, 2007)

New Crackdown trailer showing off some of the achievements, they look awesome. Check it out.

also, is anyone very knowledgeable with MAME? I am having some problems -_-


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 31, 2007)

happy birthday crazy


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks 

@Crackdown - I want this game so bad now


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy B day Crazy the King Poster of The Gaming Section.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Happy B day Crazy the King Poster of The Gaming Section.



Actually think SS3 has more but thankie


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

well, it has to be between you and him.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

What can i say, gaming is a big part of my life. Also got three new games today, none on 360 though. 

Rouge Galaxy 
The Warriors
Killzone 

For PS2.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks
> 
> @Crackdown - I want this game so bad now



really? i played the demo and i didnt like it that much. i dunno why. just didnt...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> really? i played the demo and i didnt like it that much. i dunno why. just didnt...



You need to get use to it and have fun and upgrade your agent to do all those crazy things.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> really? i played the demo and i didn't like it that much. i dunno why. just didn't...



I love it, but i love Grand Theft Auto/Saints Row kind of games, so it works perfect.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but I'm tired of these damn shooting games. I need some action Ninja gaiden,Otogi style games for 360.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 31, 2007)

Ultimate Alliance is really fun.

I just wish it was longer. :/


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 31, 2007)

i wouldnt mind a new prince of persia of ninja gaiden game at all. i havent touched the xbox at all. btw, tommorow is when the rule of 3 program starts for Halo 3 beta testing round 2. anyone know what site we go to register after we've played the 3 hrs? is it just halo3.com?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Ultimate Alliance is really fun.
> 
> I just wish it was longer. :/



Marvel Ultimate Alliance? It wasn't short though, it gave me 20-30 hours of joy, plus beating it again adds the funnest


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2007)

Forza 2 in May. Mass Effect is also on its way.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Marvel Ultimate Alliance? It wasn't short though, it gave me 20-30 hours of joy, plus beating it again adds the funnest


Yeah, I wish it was longer. :/

I liked it because it reminded me of Xmen legends, just with better graphics. x]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

^And the whole make your own team was a big plus and better story. Yeah MUA kicked ass, can't wait for the second one


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 1, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Ultimate Alliance is really fun.
> 
> I just wish it was longer. :/



First: You NEED to get GoW back  hehehe

Second: is it good? i played the first and second one in rental.....(the xmen ones) ... the first one i barely remember.. the second was good... but the loading kill it for me..

Having good times with GoW still... between owning and getting owned (this is what happens most).... i can say assured that this game has been the sole reason i bought my 360.

So far the only ppl i have been playing from here is HN.... and hero would be too if she hasn't scratched her disc XD.  but we need MORE  

SSJ and crazy should join too.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 1, 2007)

I would join if I could T___T

*curses the expensive wifi adapter*

whole set of Knifty Knitters


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> First: You NEED to get GoW back  hehehe
> 
> Second: is it good? i played the first and second one in rental.....(the xmen ones) ... the first one i barely remember.. the second was good... but the loading kill it for me..
> 
> ...



Ah i get bored of GoW so quick though, that's the problem  I hate waiting for respawns and all that. But yeah Marvel Ultimate Alliance is a excellent game to me. If you like comic's it's a big plus, and it's X-men legends 2 but everything better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

i woud play more Kima but i been soo addicted to Vanguard saga of heros that takes up a majority of my time the rest of my time is school stuff .


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> First: You NEED to get GoW back  hehehe
> 
> Second: is it good? i played the first and second one in rental.....(the xmen ones) ... the first one i barely remember.. the second was good... but the loading kill it for me..



I liked them, but thats because I liked the set up of the game. [with the down view and such things]

That and I'm a HUGE comic book nerd.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 1, 2007)

crackdown has offline(splitscreen) coop, right?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i woud play more Kima but i been soo addicted to Vanguard saga of heros that takes up a majority of my time the rest of my time is school stuff .



I heard vanguard sucks, to many glitchs and such, a friend of mine who's been there since beta 3 told me so. But he still plays it. 

@Hero - Exactly. I like comics so it was a big plus playing it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I heard vanguard sucks, to many glitchs and such, a friend of mine who's been there since beta 3 told me so. But he still plays it.
> 
> @Hero - Exactly. I like comics so it was a big plus playing it.


lol if your friend said it sucks then why does he still play it  

but yeah i've played it and i would say it sucks as well.  but seeing as how it is from the makers of the original EverQuest then I would give them about a year to clean the game up a bit before truly saying it's a bad game.

mmos usually start out pretty rough anyways


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually he plays it like 20 minutes a day now, always on World of warcraft burning crusade but when he started he played alot. He now officially say it blows and is about to give up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

guh these topics go far offtopic i mentioned one reason why i was not on 360 ( hence it was to kami who was asking me about playing GoW)  and my game that i played which is not even an Xbox360 game gets challanged. Please do not bring up stuff that really is irrelevant and not even on the Xbox360. This is how flame wars start out ppl. I will post my thoughts about the game but thats all im saying and its going under tags so people can just skip over it.


*Spoiler*: _ =/_ 




I been in it since beta 3. Ya there are some bugs but the content within the game is much more than what any other MMORPG was when they released. It also offers new aspects to the MMO world like diplomacy and the combat is much more advanced then any current MMORPG out there on the market. NOt to mention the custimaztion is on pars with Sims2 and Oblivion. the game is not perfect but for a launch MMORPG it did it the best than any other.

Sadly i think your friend is a horible beta tester imo. Beta testing is to report bugs and fixes to the developers not to play the game early sadly alot of people do this, kinda sad really. The developers fixed aLOT in this game and it shaped up really well  since beta 4 expect it to get anywhere from a 8.2 to an 8.5 on ign thats for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry had nothing to talk about with 360 cause nothing new is about. I'm not playing any more MMORPG for awhile so i don't really care if Vanguard sucked or not, just remember my friend telling me it sucks.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I heard vanguard sucks, to many glitchs and such, a friend of mine who's been there since beta 3 told me so. But he still plays it.
> 
> @Hero - Exactly. I like comics so it was a big plus playing it.



Exactly.
Though, I don't know why they picked Doctor Doom as the ultimate evil. Magneto could have totally owned him. But then again, I'm not that big into the Fantastic Four universe.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

DR.Doom is pretty badass though, strong ass enemy but i agree, different main enemy, next galactus *Sorry can't spell names well* I hope we can use silver surfer from the begining, and why no game tag in sig? No fun


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol. Silver Surfer is so funny, I'm already expecting the movie coming out for him to be shitty though. =/

Deadpool is my favorite. <3

No gamertag in sig, sorry. My 360 blogs though. xD
Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

^I meant why not in your sig like everyone is doing now, but cool blog ^-^. And i can't wait for F4, it looks good  But this is coming from someone who liked the first, and thought spiderman 2 was below adverge to shit, so i disagree with alot of people


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ah i get bored of GoW so quick though, that's the problem  I hate waiting for respawns and all that. But yeah Marvel Ultimate Alliance is a excellent game to me. If you like comic's it's a big plus, and it's X-men legends 2 but everything better.



Eh, the waiting isn't that bad only if you play with all snipers.  Even if you die early most matches finish up in a minute or two.  You get to communicate with your teammates even when you are dead.  I think its loads of fun playing with friends and you should get back to playing.

@ Kami-Sama - Was that person with the GamerTag *ewwwwww* one of your friends or something?  He was a tremendous douche the whole time, sorry if thats your friend.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^I meant why not in your sig like everyone is doing now, but cool blog ^-^. And i can't wait for F4, it looks good  But this is coming from someone who liked the first, and thought spiderman 2 was below adverge to shit, so i disagree with alot of people



/sigh

I disliked the Spiderman movies. The next one features Venom, which I'm like 'NOOOOOO' because that means Carnage has to appear later on. And you can't make a PG [or PG13] movie of Carnage, it takes away from the glory and gore that was Carnage. It has to be rated R, or it just won't be awesome. =/

The Fantastic Four movie was alright, not the best.

Xmen 4 was announced too. :S


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2007)

xmen 4 I thought the third was the final one. The third was ok I expected more.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> xmen 4 I thought the third was the final one. The third was ok I expected more.



So did I.
They really jacked up the Phoenix Saga.

Maybe another Xmen Legends game will come out for the 360.
That would be so cool.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2007)

Dead Pool is hilarious.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Dead Pool is hilarious.



I LOVE him.
He's awesome. x]

I'm so nerdy. -_______-


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol i like deadpool aswell,  but i hope Spiderman 3 the game was as good as 2. 2 was just great for it's time, and i loved ultimate spiderman *And think it's one of the best comic series ever to be honest* So i can't wait to see what marvel games arrive on Wii/PS3/XBOX360. 

As for X-men 3-4. I like 3 alot for it's action. Cool action movie and that's what i was expecting. Got the comic's to see the phoenix sega done right. And i hope X-men 4 is good.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 2, 2007)

I guess I'll take a look at that Ultimate Spiderman comic; The next gen spiderman game should be good hopefully. I wonder why they don't let big developers handle these games. They rush the game in time with the movie to make more money. They need take the time to put out something good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually spiderman 2 for the movie was a great game if you ask me. Ultimate spiderman the comic is great, your going to enjoy it. Also thinking of picking up Rumble Roses soon, heard it was fun.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 2, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Eh, the waiting isn't that bad only if you play with all snipers.  Even if you die early most matches finish up in a minute or two.  You get to communicate with your teammates even when you are dead.  I think its loads of fun playing with friends and you should get back to playing.
> 
> @ Kami-Sama - Was that person with the GamerTag *ewwwwww* one of your friends or something?  He was a tremendous douche the whole time, sorry if thats your friend.



 don't worry... he's not one of my friends and if i remember correctly he was pistol guy right?  sadly enough he was annoying but was getting some kills... i guess that's why they kicked him out LOL

a few weeks ago i was playing with a 12 yr old that was getting headshot like crazy with the long shot.... he was complaining how we were no challenge  

but like you said.. when you get a good group going, it is awsome


----------



## Shogun (Feb 2, 2007)

i still feel we could get a full multiplayer game featuring Naruto Forums finest. we only need 8 people! although Dawn may have to sit the first fight out


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 2, 2007)

^ i haven't added you yet.

will do today .

it doesn't have to be NF full since it could be a pain to coordinate, but a full side would be great.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 2, 2007)

true, that wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 2, 2007)

When would it be done? I can only play on the weekends, but I would really like to do it (also, I usually don't get on the computer when I get home on the weekend, so it might be easier if people sent me requests, gt = Slimscane). I think I can manage to take a break from Oblivion and Zelda to play some Gears with you guys =D


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

i know what everyone means, when you get the little kids that pwn 

the thing i don't like is that if im doing a player match with my friends we get no good competition lol 

and it's so hard to search for the same game these days >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2007)

If i play with you all sometime this weekend expect alot of 











"in america"

sayings over the mic


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

play with me


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Shogun said:


> i still feel we could get a full multiplayer game featuring Naruto Forums finest. we only need 8 people! although Dawn may have to sit the first fight out



Lol if it was halo i could join but I'm not to good in GoW, well not as good as some of you guys anyway. Also 13 thousand points? Goddamn you play double the games then me, that's nice


----------



## slimscane (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, I just added several people over Xbox.com, and I double took, he has over _10,000_ more points than me  Or, I guess you _could_ say "over 9000" if you really wanted to.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2007)

Alright, for you Gears of War players:

How many of you think the Chainsaw is unfair or unbalanced?

Everytime I use it, (Which is not all the time, mind you), I'm called a n00b, because obviously anything other than the shotgun or sniper is an easy weapon to use.

So, how many hate the Chainsaw?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 2, 2007)

the only thing is can complain about the chainsaw is how you can't stop it with a melee attack.  besides that. i only use it for fun, is not part of my fight plan.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 2, 2007)

i dislike the chainsaw only because sometimes when you have the shotgun out it doesn't register shots to someone running at you with a chainsaw, which is obviously an annoyance.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah.

But there's a difference between the well placed Chain saw usage, as opposed to running around with the Chainsaw revved the whole time.  Which is basically suicide.


----------



## Slips (Feb 2, 2007)

Shogun said:


> i dislike the chainsaw only because sometimes when you have the shotgun out it doesn't register shots to someone running at you with a chainsaw, which is obviously an annoyance.



Which is 90% how I get killed

I can pump them full with 3 shots to the face yet they just charge me. Pain in the arse


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2007)

I think it's the damn lag (Legitimate this time).

But you can always go crazy with the roll thing.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

ok...i had the most bullshit person in a game yesterday, firstly...everyone on the host team has the host shotgun...there's also the host torque bow + sniper according to this guy...

then he said nobody on my team could kill him...i wasnt the host and killed him oh so many times, properly, without the chainsaw ofcourse...

and about that guy...he complained about lag everytime he lost then when me + a him + a teammate of his died and his teammate said, "i don't know about u guys but i ain't got no lag" then the guy was like "whatever asshole" his bullshit amused me 

neway yeah the chainsaw is just gay, im happy i got the achievement the other day so i don't have to use the gayness again....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 2, 2007)

Shogun said:


> i dislike the chainsaw only because sometimes when you have the shotgun out it doesn't register shots to someone running at you with a chainsaw, which is obviously an annoyance.



that annoys the hell outta me... since lancer shots lower down the chainsaw while shotgun blast doesn't.... 

some patching needs to be done.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

/agree!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Nba street demo out, real fun


----------



## Shogun (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, a few websites were posting about it, although that's really not my thing. I think gears has completly warped my view of gaming, i need the instant gratification of blasting a fool's head clean off. i hope i can shake it off.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

^I had that too, for two days. Then played Lord of the rings and got back to all my othere games


----------



## Corruption (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems like Two-Worlds is turning into a mmorpg (well atleast for pc)


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

^Arg kinda sucks in some ways, wanted it more like oblivion but ok.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah I agree with crazy 
I wanted it to be oblivion with multiplayer feautures (like coop) :3

btw, on some of those 2worlds screenshots the characters/monsters look really crappy >___>


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 2, 2007)

i just got way tooo bored with gears. i get tired of playing multiplayer....and theirs nothing else to do


----------



## Corruption (Feb 2, 2007)

^_^Try Rainbow Six Vegas, I hear its a good game and the multiplayer is sick.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

i played some of the demo and was like woah ghost recon with diff controls


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> i just got way tooo bored with gears. i get tired of playing multiplayer....and theirs nothing else to do



Like someone said, rainbow six is great


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 2, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> don't worry... he's not one of my friends and if i remember correctly he was pistol guy right?  sadly enough he was annoying but was getting some kills... i guess that's why they kicked him out LOL



What really got me mad was that he showed that the pistol melee is very broken and deals much more damage than it should.  Plus he was allowed to listen to opposing teams during a match, so he literally knew where everyone was.



> but like you said.. when you get a good group going, it is awsome



I just ran into another great group with Neo507 and his friend, B1RD, soulreaver73 and FREDINACK.  I went for at least an hour and a half with them.

I am up for an NF match.  Gamertag is rodan79.  Just post here what time you want to start.  I was thinking North Americavs. the World.  Saturday would be great for me.  Anything past 12:00 PM Eastern Time USA is good for me.


----------



## Monomyth (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm getting X-box live tomorrow 

I've been waiting for thhis moment for three months.


----------



## Juan Diego (Feb 3, 2007)

so people, do u thimnk the xbox360 will get many rpgs on the future? or the ps3 will excell on this? what are ur oppinions about the future of rpg games


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2007)

Juan Diego said:


> so people, do u thimnk the xbox360 will get many rpgs on the future? or the ps3 will excell on this? what are ur oppinions about the future of rpg games



PS3 will have more because of Japan and there love for Nintendo and Sony alot more then Microsoft. But 360 will have more then xbox.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Like someone said, rainbow six is great



meh. 60 bucks is too much....plus ive got all these things like prom to worry about...

i wish all the games stayed at 50. ah well, im doing the "rule of three" program right now to qualify for phase 2 for halo 3 beta


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

Juan Diego said:


> so people, do u thimnk the xbox360 will get many rpgs on the future? or the ps3 will excell on this? what are ur oppinions about the future of rpg games



Sony is for RPGS and Rhythm/Beat games.
Microsoft is for army games, FPS's [or over the shoulder], and racing games.
Nintendo picks up the random.

I stick strong to this statement.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 3, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Sony is for RPGS and Rhythm/Beat games.
> Microsoft is for army games, FPS's [or over the shoulder], and racing games.
> Nintendo picks up the random.
> 
> I stick strong to this statement.


What a narrow minded view...


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> What a narrow minded view...



Not at all.
Its the truth.
Majority is what it is.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 3, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Not at all.
> Its the truth.
> Majority is what it is.



It's too much of an opinion to be called truth.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Sony is for RPGS and Rhythm/Beat games.
> Microsoft is for army games, FPS's [or over the shoulder], and racing games.
> Nintendo picks up the random.
> 
> I stick strong to this statement.



Best selling game on PS1 is a racing game...
Also how about platformers for both Sony and Microsoft, hell most coming out top Mario's. 
Nintendo is more about minigames these days, and a few classics. 

This is more to the truth.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> It's too much of an opinion to be called truth.


When I sit and alphabetize games all day long, I tend to see what games are on what system. And the majority is what I've listed.

There are small exceptions.


crazymtf said:


> Best selling game on PS1 is a racing game...
> Also how about platformers for both Sony and Microsoft, hell most coming out top Mario's.
> Nintendo is more about minigames these days, and a few classics.
> 
> This is more to the truth.



True. I guess I was more going for graphically stunning when it came to saying 'racing games.'

As for platformers on Microsoft, not many people buy them for the Xbox, at least not what I've seen, if someone wants a platformer they usually search the ps2 section first, and they mosey on over to the Xbox section. [Actually, after ps2, they go to the Gamecube section, then to xbox. xD ]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2007)

^I guess so, though PS2 platformers picked up big time during the last few years, xbox 360 seems to be picking up a few.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^I guess so, though PS2 platformers picked up big time during the last few years, xbox 360 seems to be picking up a few.



Yeah. I agree.


----------



## Juan Diego (Feb 3, 2007)

But what about mistwalker? I heard that is a company that makes pure RPG's, just like Square Enix, and they are making exclusive games for the 360. wont we be getting a lot of rpg games for the 360? I also heard that microsoft is trying to enter the japanese market, so making a lot of japanese rpgs would be a great idea. What do u think?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2007)

Juan Diego said:


> But what about mistwalker? I heard that is a company that makes pure RPG's, just like Square Enix, and they are making exclusive games for the 360. wont we be getting a lot of rpg games for the 360? I also heard that microsoft is trying to enter the japanese market, so making a lot of japanese rpgs would be a great idea. What do u think?



I don't think the fanbase for the Xbox 360 is big enough to go overboard with the RPG market.  MS is doing fine, (So far) with it's FPS and Action themed games.  Of course they will make RPGs in the future, but not all of them will be JRPGs.  Personally, I'm very excited for Mass Effect.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2007)

Well just be happy the RPG's are actually GOOD on XBOX360 unlike XBOX, i am anyway


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 4, 2007)

anyone else excited about assasins creed.?its going to be damn amazing.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2007)

assassin's creed will be good, although crackdown is still the game i'm most looking forward to in this half of the year, second half with GTA and halo3 there isn't much more one needs.


----------



## little nin (Feb 4, 2007)

i played the demo of crackdown...seemed kind of shit to me, a friend of mine that has it isnt impressed either


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 4, 2007)

Loved the Crackdown demo. My Xbox360 hasn't been touched for a month, maybe Crackdown is going to change that in two weeks.


----------



## Slips (Feb 4, 2007)

Shogun said:


> assassin's creed will be good, although crackdown is still the game i'm most looking forward to in this half of the year, second half with GTA and halo3 there isn't much more one needs.



I demand you add Mass Effect to that list


----------



## Slips (Feb 4, 2007)

Shogun said:


> assassin's creed will be good, although crackdown is still the game i'm most looking forward to in this half of the year, second half with GTA and halo3 there isn't much more one needs.



I demand you add Mass Effect to that list

Plus I want the remake of Golen axe whenever it is released 

The fucking 20p's I spent at the arcades back in the early 90's is nuts for that game


----------



## little nin (Feb 4, 2007)

omg i remember golden axe lol


----------



## Slips (Feb 4, 2007)

little nin said:


> omg i remember golden axe lol



Indeed top game and its getting remade for the 360

Has a RPG element if I remember reading about it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> I demand you add Mass Effect to that list



Mass effect will not see a release till 2008 i highly doubt its coming out this year.


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 4, 2007)

^I agree.  They said it was suppose to come out in May but now they said it won't be out until the 4th quarter.  Regardless of what, Mass Effect will be another reason why people would buy a 360 and get xbl.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> anyone else excited about assasins creed.?its going to be damn amazing.



me! 
I simply LOVE that type of game, a little over the top sneaking is pure win 


though I'm more excited about Tenchu Z, since I know that I'll love that game 'till my dying day xD
(I gotta stop ranting about the awesomeness of Tenchu) xD


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2007)

Crackdown, bulletwitch, def jam, and nba street...all in one month...i need a fucking job badly


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes you do.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Yes you do.



Any jobs in queens for me man?


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Crackdown, bulletwitch, def jam, and nba street...all in one month...i need a fucking job badly



Shit. I keep forgetting about Bulletwitch. ><


----------



## Corruption (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm gonna have to wait on Bulletwitch...i'm not gonna have the cash for it.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 4, 2007)

Ssj3, Mass Effect is close to going Gold, expect it out before the Summer. 



crazymtf said:


> Well just be happy the RPG's are actually GOOD on XBOX360 unlike XBOX, i am anyway



What?! 


2007 is going to be a crazy year for games, but I think mostly for 360, including multi platform games, I doubt I will have enough money. Bioshock, Halo 3, Mass Effect, Blue Dragon (fingers crossed), Crackdown, Assassin's Creed, GTA4, and I know I am missing some, but those games are all going to be AAA.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 5, 2007)

^those arent all multi-platform are they? im really just waitingfor crysis and forza 2. ive given up on halo 3 since i cant seem to qualify for beta testing. when i see in game graphics again, i may become obsessed with it....but as of now. FUCK YOU BUNGIE!!! lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Ssj3, Mass Effect is close to going Gold, expect it out before the Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you saying what to? I said RPG are going to kickass on XBOX 360. And i can't wait for all the games you mentioned...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Ssj3, Mass Effect is close to going Gold, expect it out before the Summer.



Close to gold? thats what i am not hearing from Gamespot,ign,Gameinformer,EGM etc  

Especially it will not come around summer, microsoft allready debunked the May 18th release



> Mass Effect Not in Effect May 18
> Internet rumors of a mid-year release prove false.
> by Hilary Goldstein
> 
> ...






but it could happen.



staradderdragoon said:


> ^those arent all multi-platform are they? im really just waitingfor crysis and forza 2. ive given up on halo 3 since i cant seem to qualify for beta testing. when i see in game graphics again, i may become obsessed with it....but as of now. FUCK YOU BUNGIE!!! lol.



Bioshock is multiplatform, Assaisns Creed and GTA4 is as well out of the list he gave.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf, Xbox had great RPGs.

Ssj3, they debunked that, but it doesn't mean that it won't come out around that time. This is from some guy in the Digg comments





> BioWare have said they belive they will meet the first half of 2007 release window, beyond that they have not said, because they do not know. That is because things can go wrong and there can be delays... that is the the nature of making video games I'm afraid.
> 
> Now I can make a guess as to at what point the game might be ready, but I want to stress this is only my guess based on what I've read from sources I trust,
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

^ you linked me to a site that was basing its info off the AUstrillia rumor. The bob mccabe thing was like " ah i hope its going to make it this time" type of thing.  the game was not even playable at TGS, the game was not even playable at the Xbox press event. If the game is not playable at GDC in a couple of months your not going to see a 2007 release date.

reason why i have my doubts is because they are keeping a tight lip about the game and they themesleves are not sure when the game will be finished. IGN interveiws show this and even game spot. they allways said "TBA" or at later date. 


why do you think the aus rumor got debunked and them playing the "i hope " type of statements. Honestly i hope it comes out but i have my hands full with BD and other titles so i would not mind it coming out in 2008.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

XBOX had great RPG's? What fable? That was weaker then most B rated RPG on ps2...


----------



## slimscane (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't mind when it comes out as long as its good, but being as everything we have ever heard said spring/summer, we have little reason to believe otherwise, debunking that it will be released May 18th doesn't say that it can't be released then, or any time around then, it just says "we never said that". I can't recall if KoTOR was delayed or not, if it was, which I think it might have been, then I could see Mass Effect doing so aswell.

edit: Fable was a very good game, it would have been great if longer. KotOR was the best RPG of last generation, Morrowind, KotOR II, Jade Empire. You call those crappy RPGs? I call you some type of casual gamer fanboy. (not calling you that, it was conditional )


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> XBOX had great RPG's? What fable? That was weaker then most B rated RPG on ps2...


/looks at stash

Advent Rising was a GOOD game, it didn't get enough credit.
What else?

You had KOTOR on the Xbox, Morrowind, Sid Meier's Pirates, Shenmue II, Onimusha [if you count that as RPG, I guess its more Hack and Slash], Indigo Prophecies, and Dreamfall.


There were tons.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Exclusives i'm talking about. Morrowind = better on PC. Advent Rising was so/so. Shenmue 2 was better on cast. Onimusha was on PS2, and i felt it was better for controls. Indigo P was on all systems, and wasn't really a RPG, more of a story teller. Dreamfall aswell. Kotor was excellent, forgot about that one. Jade empire blew a dick. Fable was ok. Compare this to PS2 mass amount of good-great rpgs from western to JRPG you can see why i'm happy XBOX 360 is getting rpgs this time around


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

Shenmue 2 was not an rpg  i am a big fan of the game but it was not that great   ( im glad it can play on my 360 now !!!!! t ) the shenume series put sega in the ground in terms of how much 1 and 2 cost them and they did not get profit at all off the games ( the first one game for dreamcast cost over 25 million bucks to make , from what sega said anyways) 

Morrowind good Western RPG however it was not an Xbox exclusive and could have been playing on the PC.

Advent risining was mediocore at best , the hype leading up to that game was just as bad as Sony saying Killzone was the halo killer . i just thought it was buggy  and the story was lacking  It was an exclusive RPG on the xbox but its one of those titles i think that myself and many others would only get if it was in the 20 dollar bin ( aka games for cheap bastards, i love that line  from G4 lol)


but in terms of Xbox only RPGS not cross platform the best one and only good one worth getting on the system ( meaning a system seller ) was fable . 

xbox360 on the other hand basically in 07 blows Everything xbox had out of the water , though microsoft paying a shitload of money for it to happen because they hate sony ( yes they do as a corporation/buisness standpoint) 360's RPG lineup in terms of JRPG and WRPG that are not cross platform are simply amazing imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

^Correct. XBOX 360 RPG lineup is as good as i wanted. I can't wait for them.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

Advent Rising had an awesome story, they just needed to work to the quirks out. I was sad to hear the sequel wasn't coming out.

Jade Empire was fun to me. I thought it was pretty to look at too.

And when it comes to comparing it the ps2's mass quantity rpg's, you have to also remember that HALF if not MORE of the rpg's are REALLY SHITTY rpgs. Quality over quantity, you know?

FF, Grandia, NIS games, and Genji can only count for so much.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Tales, Rogue, Kingdom Hearts, Dragon Quest, Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria, Disgaea, Dark Cloud, Suikodens, Shin Megami Tensei's, Shadow Hearts, Wild arms, and so many more. The PS2's good-great quality of games are better then most systems, actually probably better then any system out so far.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 5, 2007)

Since when were PCs thrown into this? Console exclusivity is oblivious to the PC realm. Xbox only had a handful of good RPGs, but they were really good RPGs. I like THCs point.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Tales, Rogue, Kingdom Hearts, Dragon Quest, Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria, Disgaea, Dark Cloud, Suikodens, Shin Megami Tensei's, Shadow Hearts, Wild arms, and so many more. The PS2's good-great quality of games are better then most systems, actually probably better then any system out so far.



Ah, see my friend, this is where I say, I didn't like the Tales games, I thought they were iffy and I'm not a fan of Wild Arms. All the Shin Megami's and DDS are hard to find [other then the most recent one], so those aren't exactly something you want to include [can't play it if you can't find it]. What it comes down to is matter of opinion.

Where you think Jade Empire sucks, I think most of the Suikoden's were shitty.

You've also named 12 of the more popular rpgs out of the hundreds of rpgs out there. What about the lesser known ones? Unlimited Saga? Shitty. The Bouncer? Yeah, you know. Nightmare of Dragua? Awful. 

The facts say that there are more shitty or not played at all RPGS on the ps2, where on the Xbox, there might be only a few, but they were for the most part, good.



slimscane said:


> Since when were PCs thrown into this? Console exclusivity is oblivious to the PC realm. Xbox only had a handful of good RPGs, but they were really good RPGs. I like THCs point.



Thank you.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

But like i said, the ones that were ONLY on XBOX include like 4 RPG's, and most didn't live up to hype. KOTOR did but not fable or Jade empire.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

But like i said, the ones that were ONLY on XBOX include like 4 RPG's, and most didn't live up to hype. KOTOR did but not fable or Jade empire.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Since when were PCs thrown into this? Console exclusivity is oblivious to the PC realm. Xbox only had a handful of good RPGs, but they were really good RPGs. I like THCs point.



Still does not matter if its a game i can play elesewhere on a differant system i have that option to do so.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> But like i said, the ones that were ONLY on XBOX include like 4 RPG's, and most didn't live up to hype. KOTOR did but not fable or Jade empire.



I actually thought Jade Empire lived up to its hype and was a pretty good game. Story was a little ergh but I loved the flow of the game. In fact I can honestly say I enjoyed it a little more than KotOR. Fable on the other hand I believe its downfall came to the expense of the length of the story. Even with the side stuff included it was noticeably short. Other than that it was a pretty good game.

I agree on both sides that yeah XBox only had a handful of RPG's while PS2 had a boatload of it. As well as the idea that while XBox only had a handful of RPG's their rate of good game:mediocore game is a whole lot better than PS2's. In which I happen to say I agree on. Though that does come down to personal opinion.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> But like i said, the ones that were ONLY on XBOX include like 4 RPG's, and most didn't live up to hype. KOTOR did but not fable or Jade empire.



But once again, its a matter of opinion.

I enjoyed Fable and Jade Empire.

Otogi, Grabbed By the Ghoulies and the Oddworld games.
I enjoyed them all, and all were exclusive to the Xbox.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

Jade empire was a good game , i did not find anything wrong with it. Just the fact IGN overratted it a little bit and gave it a 9.9 ( the game was not that great) it was a good RPG and pretty solid thats for sure and did not rely off super popular franchises like star wars.

Conkers live and reloaded is not an RPG unless where off the RPG topic   but disscussing  what games are good and bad for a system is dependable on a persons taste and what not.  I know sales do not mean anything in terms of how good a game is but the only 2 exclusive RPGs that actually sold on Xbox where Jade Empire and Fable  and a cross platform WRPG , KoTOr being the best selling one  . 

There was alot of trashy RPGs on Ps2 but there where a good abundent of great RPGS on that system to basically make it even. Xbox was lacking in this department which is why the system sells 4 to 6 consoles  a week in japan.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

I took off Conker, because I realized it was more of a whatever game.
I get RPG's confused, because I consider anything that has a story, and cute characters that I play to be an RPG. I often find myself confusing platformers and rpgs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I took off Conker, because I realized it was more of a whatever game.
> I get RPG's confused, because I consider anything that has a story, and cute characters that I play to be an RPG. I often find myself confusing platformers and rpgs.



lol nice, cute chars ? hehe ya those chars  were cool thats for sure . I cannot wait for Banjoo and Kazooi!!!! i soo loved those games on the N64!


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

Conker was cute!


How he is the not the cutest thing you've ever seen? xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

i want to pet his tail !!!


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i want to pet his tail !!!



See? You can't resist. xD


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> There was alot of trashy RPGs on Ps2 but there where a good abundent of great RPGS on that system to basically make it even. Xbox was lacking in this department which is why the system sells 4 to 6 consoles  a week in japan.



And here I was thinking it was because Japanese didn't like Big things and the fact it was a foreign product.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> And here I was thinking it was because Japanese didn't like Big things and the fact it was a foreign product.



Well those are factors yes but the main factor was behind no japan based games. Atari sold well over in japan.

@hero

ya   , even though i am a man i have a side for cute stuffy things  like the tortoroo i have in my room ( cost me 35 bucks in flordia)


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well those are factors yes but the main factor was behind no japan based games. Atari sold well over in japan.



Of course they did... Until Nintendo/Sega came along and Sony showing the door.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Of course they did... Until Nintendo/Sega came along and Sony showing the door.



when nintendo and sega came along Atari was basically dead thx to the Videogame crash back in the 80's which was mainly caused by atari.


----------



## natwel (Feb 5, 2007)

can anyone recommend any fantasy RPG games for the Xbox 360?


----------



## slimscane (Feb 5, 2007)

O..Oblivion.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

natwel said:


> can anyone recommend any fantasy RPG games for the Xbox 360?



Enchanted arms and oblivion, that's all for now. Wait for blue dragon *This summer hopefully*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 5, 2007)

Well Microsoft is an American company and 360 is our American machine thus the influx of games targeted to us Americans, but yea you need to balance it out with "Good" RPG games. Blue Dragon looks like a long fucking game with 3 discs and the lord knows I have no patience for long ass games like RPG's


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 5, 2007)

does anyone else here plan on buying guitar hero 2 for 360 when it comes out on april 4th?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 5, 2007)

omgawd bungie has a black 360


just thought i would point that out.  back to world of warcraft


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Black looks pretty sick, want one


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 6, 2007)

that...doesn't look like a 360, it looks to small.
And the layout is screwy.

I don't think it is one.

Hell, theres like a label on the front of it and the power button is to close to the bottom.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 6, 2007)

It looks like a debugger unit, because of the thing on the top (side). Maybe all of them are black now, in anycase, they look awesome :amazed


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 6, 2007)

slimscane said:


> It looks like a debugger unit, because of the thing on the top (side). Maybe all of them are black now, in anycase, they look awesome :amazed



Hm. That could be it.
It looks really small, almost like a router or something similar.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 6, 2007)

well, compare it to the size of the n64 and you can see how it is actually bigger than it looks at first glance. They have quite a nice gaming set up by the way  What is in the 64? Sort of looks like Smash to me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

The game in the N64 is super mario 64 i can see the white wings on top of a hat.


that 360 is a debugg unit for developers , developer units allways look differant than the actual systems.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 6, 2007)

I've come to realize that General RAAM of GoW, looks hella like Nemesis from Resident Evil 3. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 6, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I've come to realize that General RAAM of GoW, looks hella like Nemesis from Resident Evil 3. Just thought I'd throw that out there.



Did you get a new copy of the game ????  

and i also can't wait for GH2 for the 360....didn't buy the ps2 ver waiting for this one... it better be worth it


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2007)

I wished RAAM was a little harder of a boss, though. 

Even on impossible.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2007)

I wish it was a little more interesting to fight him... I was like wtf when I first met him and gunned the mofo down... Raam sure is an idiot and damn, he's their general?


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

i rather fight the gingerbread man/


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 6, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Did you get a new copy of the game ????
> 
> and i also can't wait for GH2 for the 360....didn't buy the ps2 ver waiting for this one... it better be worth it


DDDD:

Yes, I got a new one. <3


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I wished RAAM was a little harder of a boss, though.
> 
> Even on impossible.



You mean on insane?
He was...alright.



centuryslayer said:


> I wish it was a little more interesting to fight him... I was like wtf when I first met him and gunned the mofo down... Raam sure is an idiot and damn, he's their general?



Meh. Sequel should be better, I hope they show the queen [or whatever that ladies voice is]


----------



## slimscane (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 6, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Meh. Sequel should be better, I hope they show the queen [or whatever that ladies voice is]



i thought it was a metrosexual locust   not a queen XD


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

slimscane said:


>



what does he shoot with?


----------



## R3trograde (Feb 6, 2007)

Supposedly there'll be new Biohazard 5 info in the March 07 Famitsu. Finally! Rejoice!

New screens of Huxley. I like this one the best:

another

The art style, the textures, the lighting....very nice. Assuming there's no monthly fee, I might have to buy this. My senses are telling me it'll get pushed into 08, though, which is fine for me, with all the megatons being released this year.

Anybody see the new shot from Too Human? I can't decide how good it looks just yet, and it certainly isn't high-res enough either.

EDIT: Found a new favorite screen:

another


----------



## slimscane (Feb 6, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> what does he shoot with?



Hammer of Dawn :amazed how did he get one?!


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Hammer of Dawn :amazed how did he get one?!


figures.... theres always a spare one up yoshis asshole.


----------



## R3trograde (Feb 6, 2007)

Huxley looks beast....Once you get to about the 7th or 8th pic from my link, it looks GoW-quality.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)

i just pre ordered crackdown


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Astronaut (Feb 6, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> i thought it was a metrosexual locust   not a queen XD


xD
Maybe its a gay locust, lol.



slimscane said:


> Hammer of Dawn :amazed how did he get one?!



Man. So, my real name is Dawn, so whenever my roommate plays through the game, and I hear them talk about it, I always look over. xD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2007)

I see boobies :3

man I'm still unsure if I should buy crackdown or not 
I'll probably end up buying it since there are no other games atm


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

WHAT!



> New Xbox 360s Shipping with Upgraded DVD Drive
> New BenQ supplied drive is quieter, faster.
> by Gerry Block
> 
> ...



 well after the put in the 65nm chips in for the cpu , hopefully before september because thats when my EB warrenty runs out.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 6, 2007)

I think my warranty just ran out  ....I hope I can renew it.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Feb 6, 2007)

Is anyone here awaiting C&C 3 tiberium wars? 


$#%$%$#% 

I WANT IT BAD! i loved Tiberian Sun......jesus... hurry up summer.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> Is anyone here awaiting C&C 3 tiberium wars?
> 
> 
> $#%$%$#%
> ...



nope, I'm so tired of rts games of that school, so to speak... it's only heavy rts like europa universalis 3 or very tactic heavy games like total war that cuts it for me nowadays  

but C&C like games are fun at LAN parties


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WHAT!
> 
> 
> 
> well after the put in the 65nm chips in for the cpu , hopefully before september because thats when my EB warrenty runs out.



Oh that's some fucking bullshit


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> You mean on insane?
> He was...alright.


 

Yeah, that's what I meant. I don't own it, unfortunately, just borrowed it.

I expected him to harder, is all.


slimscane said:


>


 
The ultimate showdown? :amazed


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WHAT!
> 
> 
> 
> well after the put in the 65nm chips in for the cpu , hopefully before september because thats when my EB warrenty runs out.



thats fucking badass for me, patience pays off! btw, i want to get a new TV, something big. 50in+ LCD, 1080p. which one should i get. and preferably flat panel...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh yea and I still don't have a 360


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 6, 2007)

damn does anyone know anything about grand theft auto 4 yet?  it doesnt seem like anybody knows anything!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> thats fucking badass for me, patience pays off! btw, i want to get a new TV, something big. 50in+ LCD, 1080p. which one should i get. and preferably flat panel...



Sonys Pearl Flat panels are supposed to be really good though i would wait i heard some other models of theres and other companies coming out with higher contast ratio and all.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Oh yea and I still don't have a 360



why you don't have one?

do you have a PS3?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Sonys Pearl Flat panels are supposed to be really good though i would wait i heard some other models of theres and other companies coming out with higher contast ratio and all.



so wait? i've never heard of the pearl line. i'll take that into consideration. i've heard of the westinghouse quadLCD and the sony braviaNET Tv's coming out...so i dunno

@MS81
i dont have a 360, i'm currently borrowing it indefinitely


----------



## MS81 (Feb 6, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> so wait? i've never heard of the pearl line. i'll take that into consideration. i've heard of the westinghouse quadLCD and the sony braviaNET Tv's coming out...so i dunno
> 
> @MS81
> i dont have a 360, i'm currently borrowing it indefinitely



I was talking to Hell on Earth(mobb deep fan) but damn you should consider buying one of the new 360's when they come out.

don't get an old one.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm I had to chance to buy a 360 but I opted to save the money for a PC. Star why do you need a 50 inch tv? Is it for the living room or you room?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 6, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I was talking to Hell on Earth(mobb deep fan) but damn you should consider buying one of the new 360's when they come out.
> 
> don't get an old one.



oh i will. this summer prob. i dunno actually. cause i wanna build a new comp.

@hell on earth
um, im gonna move the 60in downstairs and try to get a bigger one for upstairs. my mom says its gotta be bigger than 60. i dunno....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2007)

^ good luck lugging that thing aroudn when you go move out 


if anything i am going to get one of those HD projectors. There is one that can display up to 30 to 50 inches and full HD resoultion as well. Costs roughly 3 to 5000 bucks but hey you can get the full theatere experience with a puppy like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2007)

Played some gears with my friend today. We just fucking around, for every kill i got with shooting i got 6 chainsaw kills


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ good luck lugging that thing aroudn when you go move out
> 
> 
> if anything i am going to get one of those HD projectors. There is one that can display up to 30 to 50 inches and full HD resoultion as well. Costs roughly 3 to 5000 bucks but hey you can get the full theatere experience with a puppy like that.



i was considering getting a projector too... that is until i found out how much is the bulb replacement  so i went for the BATV

i bought my 360 in december... maybe mine has the new drive  

i haven't heard any noise from mine drive, which was quite suspicious since i was told the white brick made noise like a teenager in a frat party.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Played some gears with my friend today. We just fucking around, for every kill i got with shooting i got 6 chainsaw kills


 
When I'm dickin' around, I ususally do the Pop-and-Saw technique, which is loads of fun to hear people bitch about.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 7, 2007)

Plus online exclusive to 360, PS3 gets exclusive tilt controls.

Xbox Rewards: Take Your Gaming to the Next Level
Rewards confirmed!


Through a new publishing agreement.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2007)

VT doesn't effect me. Award system is nice as hell. The Alan wake part, think it would of been better on every system, but i don't get how it's exclusive to both 360 and PC, since it's not PC and 360 is the same, so technology its not exclusive


----------



## Shogun (Feb 7, 2007)

i'm so pleased about that virtua tennis thing, i cannot wait to get a hold it and play it online.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> VT doesn't effect me. Award system is nice as hell. The Alan wake part, think it would of been better on every system, but i don't get how it's exclusive to both 360 and PC, since it's not PC and 360 is the same, so technology its not exclusive



I think Alan Wake should be an exclusive. Its just one of 'those' games.
As for the Xbox360 and a PC, they are actually more similar then you'd think. If they were horrifically different, they couldn't use each other for things [such as the windows media player when it plays videos and such things from the computer]. It also has a similar harddrive to a PC. I remember my friend used a XBOX hard drive one time on his computer for a normal hardrive, and I thought it was hilarious [of course it wasn't serious, considering how small the amount of space there is in on it, but it was funny nonetheless. And I thought it was interesting because it worked. xD]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2007)

Well same creators as Max payne right? Max payne kicked ass on every system ^_^


----------



## Dave (Feb 7, 2007)

i cant wait to get this 360
gears of war so close


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 7, 2007)

Shogun said:


> i'm so pleased about that virtua tennis thing, i cannot wait to get a hold it and play it online.



I just played VT 3 at the local D&B this past weekend. I have to say first Tennis game that hooked me since Mario Tennis.


----------



## Gin (inactive) (Feb 7, 2007)

Just finished gears of war the other week, great game and i hope there's a sequel or prequel


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well same creators as Max payne right? Max payne kicked ass on every system ^_^


Trrruuuuuuuuue. 


Gin said:


> Just finished gears of war the other week, great game and i hope there's a sequel or prequel



There will be, don't worry.


----------



## Gin (inactive) (Feb 7, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Trrruuuuuuuuue.
> 
> 
> There will be, don't worry.



I wonder if it'll be during the war or if it'll be after


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2007)

lol i laugh at the Xbox rewards there trying to get rid of contra even though its horrible lol


----------



## MS81 (Feb 8, 2007)

Defjam: Icons is the shiznitz so I suggest you guys DL it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2007)

Shogun said:


> i'm so pleased about that virtua tennis thing, i cannot wait to get a hold it and play it online.



Indeed.  Online doubles with Suz is going to be awesome sauce.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, Virtua Tennis is looking insanely good. Will Federer be as dominant in the game as he is irl???


----------



## slimscane (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmm, I seem to remember hearing about this when FFXI was coming out for 360, but appearantly it is in the news again.

Square working on Next Gen MMO for…Xbox 360?
Not sure why they felt the need to add a question mark,





			
				from the article said:
			
		

> I'm still working on XI as it's on-going" Tanaka told Pro-G. "We are also working on a next-generation MMORPG for 360 and Vista but PS3 is a possibility


It is nice to see Square giving the system with the largest install base some actual love.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 9, 2007)

Another Square MMO? guh 



> X B O X   3 6 0
> 
> - Square Enix's lead MMORPG developer Hiromichi Tanaka confirmed that a new MMORPG is in development for Xbox 360. The game will probably appear on Windows Vista and PlayStation 3 after the Xbox 360 version is completed.
> 
> ...



i posted this news because of the blue dragon stuff, does not surprise me either that there thinking of a Nintendo Ds verison since the system sold roughly 40 million worldwide in just little over 2 years.

So all you americans better buy blue dragon 1 so we can see number 2  since blue dragon never reached 150k in japan


----------



## slimscane (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll buy 2 if I have to 

Japanese people need to get over the xenophobia and just accept a system or game on its merits. I shouldn't have to pick up their slack.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 9, 2007)

VT on live sounds too tempting... 2 on 2 matches sounds too awsome...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 9, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I'll buy 2 if I have to
> 
> Japanese people need to get over the xenophobia and just accept a system or game on its merits. I shouldn't have to pick up their slack.



Proabably so but then thats like asking americans to pick up a GC for RE4. Saldy 360 still does not offfer enough for japeanse folk. although it is selling a constant 7 yo 10 k a week and Xbox1 never ever reached that high.

o well i cannot wait for blue dragon  


also i really how VF has online for 360 that would be a key advantage to getting it on the 360 more so than the ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2007)

Why does no one listen to me. Virtua Fighter 5 on XBOX 360 or PS3 *WON'T*...Repeat *Won't HAVE ONLINE *


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 9, 2007)

i do hope that VT3 is enabled to use guess account since all my friends don't have 360's much less live accounts.

Can't wait for SOTN, cant wait for alien hominid.

why doesn't MS talk to SNK to bring Samurai spirits 2 to live arcade ?

or radiant Silvergun?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 9, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I'll buy 2 if I have to
> 
> Japanese people need to get over the xenophobia and just accept a system or game on its merits. I shouldn't have to pick up their slack.



QFT slim I'm tired of Japan shitting on 360 because it's not japanese made.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

If the Japanese don't like it then it's their lose and we can enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2007)

MS81 said:


> QFT slim I'm tired of Japan shitting on 360 because it's not japanese made.



Yeah that's explains why Ipods are bigger sellers in Japan, even though it's a American product


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

Microsoft should hire people with design skills.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> About armor core 4, will it be better then the last few, cause those sucked.



If you've seen the vids, AC4 is probably the greatest japanese "real" mech action game ever (ZOE2 still takes the cake though).  Seriously, it seems like all the issues that have plagued the AC series are now fixed with greatness upon greatness.

Watch (PS3 version)
Link removed
Link removed
Etc.

The 360 version is pretty much going to be the same and will probably have a more robust online mode than the PS3 one.


----------



## riku_twilight (Feb 10, 2007)

did u know u can charge your ipod on your xbox 360?


----------



## Uzumaki21 (Feb 10, 2007)

I read somewhere that a Final Fantasy MMORPG would be coming to the Xbox 360. If that's true, I expect 360 sales to increase significantly.


----------



## crono220 (Feb 10, 2007)

Their already is in XI... I never played it and will never try it... Screw the whole monthly paying... I'm already paying for my live service, that should be suffice... Plus XI never was that interesting to me...


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 10, 2007)

Uzumaki21 said:


> I read somewhere that a Final Fantasy MMORPG would be coming to the Xbox 360. If that's true, I expect 360 sales to increase significantly.


Square Enix said they will release an MMORPG title on Xbox360 and PC. But no one knows if that's another online FF title. I hope it isn't.


----------



## Uzumaki21 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahhh okay. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> If you've seen the vids, AC4 is probably the greatest japanese "real" mech action game ever (ZOE2 still takes the cake though).  Seriously, it seems like all the issues that have plagued the AC series are now fixed with greatness upon greatness.
> 
> Watch (PS3 version)
> opening?
> ...



Gotta admit it does look good, i think i'll follow this one. Release date anytime soon?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gotta admit it does look good, i think i'll follow this one. Release date anytime soon?



March 20th of this year.  I've preordered the 360 version.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds good, I'll look into some reviews, see what each is about when it gets close to release. See which one runs better and such, i'll get it for either. No one i know cares for them so I'll probably get it for the PS3 so i can grow both my 360 and ps3 library


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 10, 2007)

Queens Stand Up!!!! I want a 360


----------



## Shogun (Feb 10, 2007)

a new kind of xbox achievement leaderboard: mygamercard.net launched this new ranking system where:

"We're not ranking by number of Achievements. No, something far more telling is in store for you. By multiplying your GamerScore by how far along you are in grabbing all of your available Achievements, we've calculated an 'Adjusted Score' that won't hesitate to toss your 5-digit GamerScore to the dirt if you can't keep up with completing your games."

So my 13,800 actually becomes 6169 because of my 44% completion rate. 

check it out here:


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

@Netgamer - 1372 (32.35%) Damn my score is low


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 11, 2007)

wow i suck...13.97% HAHAHA


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm at zero because I don't have one AHAHAHAA.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2007)

32.99%

I was expecting lower than that.


----------



## crono220 (Feb 11, 2007)

intersting that mine is not on their... Oh well...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

Donkey Sh0w
United States
1498 (34.76%)
Recreation

LOL not bad at all I suppose. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Man everybody at 30%, guess we to lazy to get achievements


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

As long as you're having fun it doesn't matter.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

some acheivments can be a bitch like right now im trying to beat gears on insane. Does this make me gay?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

No, your sig does.

Also, way2goMicrosoft with your asian compaign.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 11, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> some acheivments can be a bitch like right now im trying to beat gears on insane. Does this make me gay?



no, I'm trying to beat the moth and worm on Lost planet that shit is hard.

edit: hell yeah julius what's wrong with U.com speaks the truth.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm still not sure guys...I have feelings for that big burly men sometimes...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

Thankfully, or, sadly, I'm not a big, burly man myself.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

Mother Knows Breast Ep.2

go vote quick or the beetleborgs will fuck you up.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 11, 2007)

crackdown doesn't have offline/splitscreen co-op T___T


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

its quite sad but its something well have to deal with.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 11, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> crackdown doesn't have offline/splitscreen co-op T___T



There is always System Link.
*Besides I think Splitscreen Sucks.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

split screen wouldnt be needed for crackdown look at GTA they pulled it off in san andreas.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

trying to get all 1,000 point achievements in dead rising, i got roughly 600 + some of them are a bitch to get


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

dead rising reminded me of killing a mall full of zombies.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

The Laughing Man said:


> dead rising reminded me of killing a mall full of zombies.



I still cannot resuce 8 female hosties. god at least 3 of them are so dumb they just scream for help all the time lol. Its hard to get them  one time i just shot them all with the megaman cannon and laughing hysterically


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 11, 2007)

i like the mega man boots.


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I still cannot resuce 8 female hosties. god at least 3 of them are so dumb they just scream for help all the time lol. Its hard to get them  one time i just shot them all with the megaman cannon and laughing hysterically



Dont make them follow you. You follow then other wise they will get trapeed 24/7

I direct them to an empty space then run in front of them clearing the way.

Plus give them a hand gun they never seem to miss and handguns are easy to find just kill a cop zombie.

I also take the farmer at the gun shop down quickly and arm the hostages with shotguns. Zombies dont stand a chance

I love that farmer took me 15 deaths to realise all you need to do it hack him with the katana and he goes down in 3 seconds


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

^ thx histoa i will remember the advice when i play DR next  

Hopefully if they make a DR2 they will have some co op in it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Playing Rainbow Six online like crazy. Game is indeed kickass both ONLINE and OFFLINE. A definite buy


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone know of a good guess of when Mass Effect is coming out? I hope soon... Atleast we know they are in their "final push" So we atleast know its... coming...

Jigoku Shoujo EP 8 by Shinsen


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

^ NO offical release date is known , ppl are assuming "summer" which honestly will not happen from the articles i been reading from ign etc. You might know a release date at either GDC or E3 .  My guess is 4th quater this year or sometime early next year.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ NO offical release date is known , ppl are assuming "summer" which honestly will not happen from the articles i been reading from ign etc. You might know a release date at either GDC or E3 .  My guess is 4th quater this year or sometime early next year.



You really think so? Im hoping for something along the lines of EARLY EARLY summer lol. But you never know these days. I was just thinking "final push" meant something along the lines of a few months, not a year.


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't fucking wait till Assassins's Creed, Mass Effect, Bio Shock, Frontlines: Fuels of war. 

And Two worlds, but Mass Effect will be a way better RPG.


----------



## Junas (Feb 11, 2007)

I have been thinking about saving up for Xbox360 premium and getting Gears of War, Crackdown, Madden, and Rainbow Six as well as Dead Rising. Any suggestion of games I should get or not?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Gears maybe, crackdown = Fuck yes. Madden = Up to you. Rainbow Six = FUck YES, dead rising = Hell no. That's my input.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gears maybe



For even labeling Gears as a MAYBE purchase, you have nulled your post instantly.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe if you like duck and cover. I mean it's a short game, online is fun but gets boring. So yeah it's a maybe. I'd rather play Rainbow six though over it any day.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 11, 2007)

^nah, gears is always a good game. its def worth the 60 bucks even though the gameplay is short and mutli gets boring(only after tons of rounds though). it gives u a standard at which to expect upcoming games to be at. i mean, i'd buy it cause i'd spend more money renting than anything else. cause when i get bored, i'd rather play that than Halo 2....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

It's funny that you say Gears if good if you like duck and cover, especially when that is nearly mandatory for Vegas.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 11, 2007)

Gears = yes, Dead Rising = yes, Crackdown = yes, RS = yes (appearantly), Oblivion = yes.

I still am betting Mass Effect will at least come out before summer is over, and while on the Mass Effect topic:

Mass Effect's length could reach 70+ Hours

If this is true, don't expect to see me on for quite a while once it come out


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It's funny that you say Gears if good if you like duck and cover, especially when that is nearly mandatory for Vegas.



I said Rainbow Six because of duck and cover. If you like Duck and cover in GoW y'all like Rainbow Six, and i still think Rainbow Six does it better and it's more fun to play


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

Crackdown looks like so much fun.


----------



## Junas (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gears maybe, crackdown = Fuck yes. Madden = Up to you. Rainbow Six = FUck YES, dead rising = Hell no. That's my input.



Awesome! May I inquire about Dead Rising equals no? What is it that you don't like about it? I have been a zombie fan with any game or movies... I figured that Dead Rising looked awesome... However, I heard that Resident Evil 5 will be on 360, correct?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes RE5 will be on both 360 and PS3. As for Dead Rising it's like a love it or hate it game. I hate it because it gets boring quickly. I know it's weird coming from a Samurai Warriors game, but being able to do different moves and powers in SW2 puts the edge over Dead Rising. Also dead rising story bores me to death and it just could of been done better. Some love it *SS3 really likes it* But i rather play any othere game you listed then it.


----------



## Junas (Feb 12, 2007)

I see... Maybe it would be safe to rent it first to see if I like it.  I have played RS on my friend's 360. It definitely kicks ass! Duck and cover is pretty awesome when it comes to shooting blind to the terrorists... It is so damn hard when they come up on me and shoot me to death!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah i love Rainbow Six, it's great and online adds lots of replay value since you get to move up in rank and gain new cloths, armor, and weapons


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I said Rainbow Six because of duck and cover. If you like Duck and cover in GoW y'all like Rainbow Six, and i still think Rainbow Six does it better and it's more fun to play



how long is the maincampaign? over 6-8 hours I hope (glares at Gears)
I'm thinking of buying it.


----------



## Slips (Feb 12, 2007)

Mount Up said:


> I have been thinking about saving up for Xbox360 premium and getting Gears of War, Crackdown, Madden, and Rainbow Six as well as Dead Rising. Any suggestion of games I should get or not?



Add lost planet to that list tis a good old style shooter. Great looking too


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't wait for next gen GTA


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gears maybe, crackdown = Fuck yes. Madden = Up to you. Rainbow Six = FUck YES, dead rising = Hell no. That's my input.



Gears > crackdown. Get Rainbow Six, but Dead Rising sucks.

I'm thinking 
will be the best RPG ever.
 : I think this will > Prince of Persia, and Bio  Shock just looks gorgeous. 

In Rainbow Six Online i get sick of it somtimes how in Attack in Defend its less about skill more about time, because you get more points holding the package then just immediately putting it in.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

guys the Naruto game will pwn and right now Gears pwns all the games !! XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

Naruto games never pawn


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Naruto games never pawn



sad but probably true 
though those fighting games for GC looks very promising ^^


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 12, 2007)

Halo 3 Lets you Mute Morons
Here's an accurate scan of that page - from chapter 317.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 12, 2007)

"The next best thing to drugs, plus it's legal."  However, they only gave it an 8 because of the relative shortness, lack of awesome side quests, and predictable boss fights. Although, they said it was a blast. Very addictive.  I want this game really bad, but I am torn between getting it now, or waiting until I get some more monies


----------



## Arazial (Feb 12, 2007)

Hm... glad I decided to read this thread today... I'm surprised so many people seem to dislike Dead Rising.

As soon as my darn income tax money get's here I'm going to buy a 360.  Was planning on getting Gears, Lost Planet, Dead Rising and maybe Viva Pinata.. but if Dead Rising isn't any good, I might have to replace that with Rainbow Six.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Crackdown still looks fucking kickass! 8/10 is great!


----------



## slimscane (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, in the review, they talked about the fun things (jumping, collecting orbs), and that just made me want it more, because that is what It hought would be fun in the first place.

Arazial, I actually like Dead Rising, although, I haven't beaten it, and would assume that RS is a better game, but that would bring your shooter games up to 3/4 (Maybe Crackdown?!). Viva Pinata is an excelent choice, might I add.


----------



## Junas (Feb 12, 2007)

that score is still good enough for me to take crackdown! Even I wouldn't take games because of reviews it receives. 

I just look at games and if they appeal to me, I'd take them...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2007)

Arazial said:


> Hm... glad I decided to read this thread today... I'm surprised so many people seem to dislike Dead Rising.
> 
> As soon as my darn income tax money get's here I'm going to buy a 360.  Was planning on getting Gears, Lost Planet, Dead Rising and maybe Viva Pinata.. but if Dead Rising isn't any good, I might have to replace that with Rainbow Six.



Dead rising is a good game if you like horror type zombie infested things you will like dead rising. 

The game has an 85% avg rating on gamerankings.com only good games ever get that high.


----------



## Junas (Feb 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Dead rising is a good game if you like horror type zombie infested things you will like dead rising.
> 
> The game has an 85% avg rating on gamerankings.com only good games ever get that high.



Interesting! I've heard that DR was awesome, so I thought I would give it a shot since I love zombie games... Oh yeah, I'll add Lost Planet to the list that I plan on getting soon...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Dead rising is a good game if you like horror type zombie infested things you will like dead rising.
> 
> The game has an 85% avg rating on gamerankings.com only good games ever get that high.



Don't go by reviews only though. Gamerankings.com is a nice site and all but don't forget that not every game who has a high score is good. Take a look at FF9. Shit got a 92.7 and i thought it deserves a 6.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2007)

crackdown got a 9/10 from eurogamer, which is no easy feat. They awarded gears of war 8/10 which says it all. Man, only a few more days to go now! yeehaw.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 12, 2007)

crackdown will be in my mailbox on the 20th.... 
but what i really want is assasins creed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't go by reviews only though. Gamerankings.com is a nice site and all but don't forget that not every game who has a high score is good. Take a look at FF9. Shit got a 92.7 and i thought it deserves a 6.



FF9 was a really good game designed well, brought back some old school stuff etc. Reviews do not mean everything but crap games hardly if anything et good / great reveiws.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

I disagree. I can like something that gets low reviews or hate something that gets high reviews. I don't enjoy Madden yet it always gets 8-9 reviews. So basically reviews just help me tell me what the game is about, the rest is up to me if i buy it or not. People who take in reviews only to buy a game aren't choosing correctly.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 12, 2007)

reviews suck sometimes. there looking for thing to be the next FF or GTA or other big franchises.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't go by reviews only though. Gamerankings.com is a nice site and all but don't forget that not every game who has a high score is good. Take a look at FF9. Shit got a 92.7 and i thought it deserves a 6.


I disagree with you to the utmost degree 

Reviews exist for the sole reason of telling people if a game is good or not, and the while the are often biased or broken, they still serve their purpose well, although more is gotten if you read them and make a decision than just looking at a composite score, which is better than looking at a single score.


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 12, 2007)

Shogun said:


> crackdown got a 9/10 from eurogamer, which is no easy feat. They awarded gears of war 8/10 which says it all. Man, only a few more days to go now! yeehaw.



Ok those ratings suck, Rainbow Six and Gear of war both got 9.5 in the most important ratings, and Lost Planet, kind of sucks, multi player isn't that fun, no split screen, and campaign is same thing over and over again.

I can't wait till Resident Evil 5 come out, ill be so happy if Assassin Creed comes Spring-Summer, but pissed if it comes out Fall. The best thing coming out soon is BioShock.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

^Actually Homecourt, crackdown, Def Jam all come out pretty soon. That's three nice titles for 360. 

@Slim - Didn't i just say i read reviews for information but not really care about the score. There's always bad or good things in a game, i tend to look to the good and thus reviews aren't really helping when gamespot's and 1up's focus alot on the negatives. Then again i still look at reviews to check out the info.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Def Jam



The only feat Def Jam is worthy of is being the worst 360 demo ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The only feat Def Jam is worthy of is being the worst 360 demo ever.



Not really. I like it alot, it's fight night 3's engine with rappers and streets. I like it, plus the demo is supposedly from E3. I liked it regardless of what you thought of it, it's why i mentioned it


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2007)

good for you crazy, some people may knock crackdown, but i enjoy it and that's all that matters.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Shogun said:


> good for you crazy, some people may knock crackdown, but i enjoy it and that's all that matters.



Well i was talking about Def Jam but i agree with you on Crackdown. People always knock sandbox games, but it looks great to me


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Not really. I like it alot, it's fight night 3's engine with rappers and streets. I like it, plus the demo is supposedly from E3. I liked it regardless of what you thought of it, it's why i mentioned it



You like the fact that in that shitty demo, you can't...really...complete a fight?

I never said the game was bad, but the fact is thats the worst 360 demo to date.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

All demo's suck to me, cause it's not the full game. You can finish a fight sucks, but i got to try the new style of gameplay and loved it.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @Slim - Didn't i just say i read reviews for information but not really care about the score. There's always bad or good things in a game, i tend to look to the good and thus reviews aren't really helping when gamespot's and 1up's focus alot on the negatives. Then again i still look at reviews to check out the info.



Haha, I was disagreeing with your horribly out of line comment on FF9 

If it weren't for demo's I wouldn't be in such a rush to buy Crackdown, on the other hand, not being able to finish a fight would make me less likely to even want to rent the game :S


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

It's just a demo, and the fighting was fun = wanna play. As for FF9, just stated my opinion


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 13, 2007)

GRAW 2 coming out in March, the demo was short but made me want the game alot.


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

i still need to try to get into GRAW, my bro completed it and the game seems good, i just have hard times adjusting 

NBA street Homecourt anyone?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 13, 2007)

Gamespot gives 7.8 to Crackdown.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well i was talking about Def Jam but i agree with you on Crackdown. People always knock sandbox games, but it looks great to me


 
I love sandbox games and I will probably pick up crackdown when it does a price drop or something  

I'm too poor and I'm saving up for some other games


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2007)

i still think i dont want to purchase crackdown...can someone compare the demo to the real game?


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 13, 2007)

games these days need more death by jump to the head.


----------



## Geetay (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the Def Jam demo was pretty fun, although me and my friends didn't really take the fights seriously. We just pushed whatever buttons' worked and laughed our asses off when we tried to use the "invisible" turntable in tune with the beat. As for Crackdown, collecting orbs in that demo was hella tight (my friends agree), so that, plus the Halo 3 Beta invitation is enough for me.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 13, 2007)

did anyone here actually win that contest they had for halo 3 were u could be a multiplayer tester in advance before crackdown?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 13, 2007)

So how was that bloody Def Jam game?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

Who else posts at Team Xbox.com besides me?


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

I found some cool news!



Appearantly it's coming!


----------



## Corruption (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm gonna preorder Crackdown today from gamestop.com....I'm too lazy to actually go to the store, and it says if you preorder it, you get the beta invite.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 14, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I found some cool news!
> 
> 
> 
> Appearantly it's coming!



Excuse my Spanish.... but....

FUCK IKARUGA TREASURE. Bring Radiant Silvergun 

CARAJO


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

ah good old ikaruga played that on the dreamcast quite a bit, although its fucking hard but fun.


----------



## Junas (Feb 14, 2007)

I am a bit curious about buying the Xbox 360, I have heard that soon they will release a 65nanommeter cpu version to replace the 90nm. I heard it has to do with reducing the overheating issues common with the system. This worth it?


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

Perhaps, I haven't had any real problems with mine, and I got it at launch, and neither have the majority of people out there, but I still think it might would be better to wait, I mean, you wait a month or two, and you get a machine that runs quieter (new disk drive) and cooler (new cpu die[dye?]). I think it would be worth it to wait a little bit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

well you also get the new DVD drive in the newer 360's ( there out now ) but the 65nm i  heard got pushed back till summer time.  some people do not have problems with heat BUT alot of others do the percentage rate this year of 360 breakdowns where huge.

i plan to use my EB thing before september. 

Also slime or anyone else did you all see the latest game informer? if not i should post the article about blue dragon huge interveiw and good talk about the game etc.


----------



## Junas (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool! I'll wait and save much more... Should be awesome once I get it! Btw, is Condemned a must-buy? Heard that it is one of the scariest games out there for the 360 with the enemy AI and how they react to you...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it's worth it to wait too.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

^Yes condemned is a must buy, game kicks ass!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

well if condenm is 20 bucks then get it, the game has no multiplayer and it took me 5 hours to beat which is pathetic.  i know the PC verison is 20 bucks not sure about 360's.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

3 hours to beat? That's impossible...that's far to short, even prey which is shorter takes longer. Plus it's a good game and fun to play over again, and one of the better 360 games. I don't see why your telling him not to.


----------



## Junas (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll try it out once I get my 360... I am more hooked to longer games than short ones to be honest. Blue Dragon does look interesting so I look forward to playing it!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah well it took me about 8 hours to complete condemned but i played again to collect everything, real fun game. 

Long game would be oblivion. I also think lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 was pretty long, i liked that alot.


----------



## Junas (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, I guess it varies with whoever plays which games and how long to beat it... Typically I would explore indepth, but Condemned probably won't let me to....   But it's worth the try!


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well if condenm is 20 bucks then get it, the game has no multiplayer and it took me 3 hours to beat which is pathetic.  i know the PC verison is 20 bucks not sure about 360's.



3 hours? Yeah, right. Even if you rushed that game it would take at least six, I took 9 because I did some exploring and messing about. Of course, what makes the game so great is it's basically the scariest game you'll ever play, short of a Clock Tower, Haunting Ground or Eternal Darkness. I'd go back to it just to immerse myself in the atmosphere again.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Condemned strongest point is it's good A.I. and good story. I think your the kind of game who will play it, beat it, and come back to say you truly enjoyed it


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

Ssj3, I think my brother said something about picking it up already, I will have to check, because that sounds awesome.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 15, 2007)

so has anyone here a part of that exclusive beta for halo 3 multiplayer?

if so, how is it?

i can't wait for crackdown so i can play it too!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

Beta hasn't started yet...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 15, 2007)

I sure wish we could get some action games like shinobi or something for MS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> 3 hours? Yeah, right. Even if you rushed that game it would take at least six, I took 9 because I did some exploring and messing about. Of course, what makes the game so great is it's basically the scariest game you'll ever play, short of a Clock Tower, Haunting Ground or Eternal Darkness. I'd go back to it just to immerse myself in the atmosphere again.



ah i hit 3 in that post? my bad did not see that i thought i hit 5 which is how long it took me. The game is short and got bad ratings because of that as well, the action and story is some what nice but its nothing i have not seen done before a million times.

@slime 

ya good blue dragon coverage in it and a great interveiw.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah i hit 3 in that post? my bad did not see that i thought i hit 5 which is how long it took me. The game is short and got bad ratings because of that as well, the action and story is some what nice but its nothing i have not seen done before a million times.
> 
> @slime
> 
> ya good blue dragon coverage in it and a great interveiw.



Oh *Moves to the left, moves to the right* About to pull of a SS3 move, everybody ready? 

BAMMMMMMM



Ohes, only .3 points lower then your love of your life dead rising. So it got bad
reviews and isn't many very good? Then dead rising sucks big balls aswell it seems


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

i was going off the PC game, although a 7.9 is not bad but in terms of FPS games on PC's alot of ppl expect higher thx to games like half life 2 and all. I guess some ppl liked it *shrugs* but i put it side by side ot half life 2, farcry etc and it does not stack up plus beating it in 5 hours was really not worth it to me and i do not consider myself  a hardcore type in FPS games half life 2 took me roughly 8 to 12 hours.  I was just throwing it out there that its not that great of a game and you could get better for 50 bucks but if it was 20 i told him to pick it up.

But ya the Xbox360 avg is good must be something with live because the graphics are the same as the pc.

thoguh this is key in terms of FPS games



> 5.0 	Lasting Appeal
> There isn't much here beyond the short single player campaign unless you're trying to get obsessive and earn all the achievements and find the hidden birds and metal plates



thats from ign and a few others gave lasting appeal low. if its 20 bucks get the game thats for sure but 50? you can get better right now alot better.


( see a post with not mocking a forum member or nothing! o man )


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

Nothing extra on live so can't be that. Not to call you a lier but why would you label it a FPS? I would say it's first person but if anything it's like a first person brawler. You use weapons like poles and such alot more then guns. Also why would you base it off PC version when he asked about 360 version?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

Because they are the same game ( which baffles me between the scores)

Ah true FPS jumped to mind when i played it but its actually a Action, Survival horror game.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone sign up for spice competition yet? I just did. 

Link removed


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone sign up for spice competition yet? I just did.
> 
> this far



for what game?

yo can some people add me to friends list: Lord nightmare9





crazymtf said:


> Yeah well it took me about 8 hours to complete condemned but i played again to collect everything, real fun game.
> 
> Long game would be oblivion. I also think lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 was pretty long, i liked that alot.



Yea 2 Worlds is coming out its like oblivion with online. And i believe the best RPG will be Mass Effect no question.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay, just to make it clear. COndemned isn't really comparable to other shooters ebcause the amount of shooting in it is pretty minimal, there's much more melee combat, and that is one reason I like the game more than most FPSes, I enjoyed it very much and way more than Farcry (which sucked)

Half Life 2 is an amazing game I'll give you though, but comparing COndemned directly to it is a little unfair as the two games were marketed towards different audiences.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Feb 15, 2007)

What's the difference between the Xbox 360 Core System and the Xbox 360 Pro?

Edit: I was thinking about getting an Xbox 360 so I was wondering what I should get and any accessories.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> What's the difference between the Xbox 360 Core System and the Xbox 360 Pro?




Do not even get the core, If you want to play your Xbox 1 games your going to need the HD so if you got the core that does not come with a harddrive and that racks you 100 bucks. If you do not plan to get a Harddrive or use one and only use memory cards those rack you 40 bucks a pop ( retail)

Plus if you have an HDTV the component cables do not come with the core so again you will be spending 30 to 40 bucks on those. Plus the core comes with a wired controller.


When the Prem version comes with a wireless controller ( 49.99 at retail outlets)  one harddrive ( 99.99 at retail outlets) , component cables with normal avi cables as well ( 39.99 at retail) all this and the 360 it self with a microphone etc for 399.99.


If you got the core and evenuallty wanted the stuff i mentioned you will be paying out more than you would for the prem, so it would be a wise choice to get the prem.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 15, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> What's the difference between the Xbox 360 Core System and the Xbox 360 Pro?



A hard drive, a remote control, hd cables and a wireless controller.
Those come with a Pro.

Oh, and you get a chrome disc tray with a pro.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

woah wait, a remote  comes with the prem now? WTH!??!


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

Headset also.
Unless that comes with the 'tard system.
And the remote always did.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Headset also.
> Unless that comes with the 'tard system.
> And the remote always did.



no hero said remote control and then in then wireless controller , if they started giving out remotes im pissed because i did not get one


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> no hero said remote control and then in then wireless controller , if they started giving out remotes im pissed because i did not get one



You lost me, but yeah.
I have a first edition premium 360, and it came with headset, remote, wireless controller, headset, and hardrive.

Basically sounds like you got shafted.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

then fuck off microsoft, fuck off. that ticks me off in the 360 prem i bought in september only came with  a hard rive ,wireless controller, hd cables, headset, ethernet cable and the system , also silver member ship which all 360's get. God another 20 to 30 bucks down the drain if i want one =/

im glad i got that EB warrenty my 360 is going to overheat one day and i will use it and get another prem verison with a better drive etc.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

Might as well wait and see if they every release the prototype 360 they were messing around with awhile back with the 120GB hardrive.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Oh, one more thing, how much are the monthly fees for Xbox Live?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 15, 2007)

can't wait til tommorow to get Blue Dragon demo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

woah blue dragon demo? where did you here this ?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> Thanks guys.
> Oh, one more thing, how much are the monthly fees for Xbox Live?



its by the year. and its 50bucks a year and 70 for the starter pack i think. or is it 70 every year?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> can't wait til tommorow to get Blue Dragon demo.



Where you hear this?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

^Nah not yet, most likely august though.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 15, 2007)

I was pretty sure Blue Dragon was set for a June date, last I remember.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

June? Fuck even better 

@SS3 - I'm like 100% Sure the added content of making NPC harder and "Game Plus" Will be added. I am 100% sure, quote me on this one.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 15, 2007)

That would be a nice gift, how did you know my birthday was in may? 
(I am assuming your's is too? )

That would be great, this spring/summer is going to be awesome for 360 if everything slated to actually doers come out.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 15, 2007)

my bad I thought the demo would be out soon.
I read the Ign page wrong.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

slimscane said:


> That would be a nice gift, how did you know my birthday was in may?
> (I am assuming your's is too? )
> 
> That would be great, this spring/summer is going to be awesome for 360 if everything slated to actually doers come out.



your B day is in may as well? umm i think you told me that before  but what a great month that would be if BD came out then  i would be graduating from my first degree, my birthday and BD? cannot ask for anymore 

i think spring / summer will be great for 360/Wii danm so much money will be spent


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

This is how it goes for me. Summer is OK for both 360 and PS3 but fall is when both these systems are killing me


----------



## Junas (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm stoked about BD! I have heard many great things about the game... Also that I am a fan of Akira Toriyama's work...


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 16, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> its by the year. and its 50bucks a year and 70 for the starter pack i think. or is it 70 every year?



50 yearly if you want gold. Silver is free.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 16, 2007)

Bioshock, Mass Effect, and Blue Dragon (and I will still need to buy Crackdown) are all slated for  May is a fantastic month for a birthday, great weather, great games, and, now that I am in college, no school! =D

What big Wii games are slated?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Bioshock, Mass Effect, and Blue Dragon (and I will still need to buy Crackdown) are all slated for  May is a fantastic month for a birthday, great weather, great games, and, now that I am in college, no school! =D
> 
> What big Wii games are slated?



Bioshock and Mass effect are slated for may?


----------



## Junas (Feb 16, 2007)

O_o I forgot to add those games to my list of must-buy games.... Definitely!


----------



## slimscane (Feb 16, 2007)

not may, but spring/summer


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 16, 2007)

slimscane said:


> not may, but spring/summer



That seems so far away. -_____-

I ordered Crackdown from Amazon yesterday though.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 16, 2007)

Is the Gaming Department under attack?! When I click on most GD things, it takes me to some animeMANGA.de, wth?!


----------



## Junas (Feb 16, 2007)

I have no idea! :S Anyways, is Too Human looking good to own or is it undetermined right now?


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 16, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Is the Gaming Department under attack?! When I click on most GD things, it takes me to some animeMANGA.de, wth?!



It was a server error. -________-


----------



## Gin (inactive) (Feb 16, 2007)

Bought madden 07 the other day and have enjoyed it so far, had 05 for PS2 and it was great but 07 is even better.


----------



## Slips (Feb 17, 2007)

I got a dam good deal 

was down town buying a few bits and pieces and came across oblivion for 20£.

I aint turning that down


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 17, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> That seems so far away. -_____-
> 
> I ordered Crackdown from Amazon yesterday though.



no, i thought mass effect was coming out in fall. YES!
Mercenaries 2 is coming out summer, some dude in EB games i asked him when does BioShock come out? he said 2008, when its respose to come out Spring, dumb muthfucka.


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 17, 2007)

i wish i had an xbox 360...snifff


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 17, 2007)

i wish i had an xbox 360...snifff


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 17, 2007)

me want xbox360


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 17, 2007)

the graffix for naruto look awesome...........me want xbox360


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 17, 2007)

the graffix for naruto look awesome...........me want xbox360


----------



## Gin (inactive) (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh shut up nobody give's a damn so stop spamming you fool.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

Lol wow, naruto part two starts and new naruto fans arrive...oh hell 

Anyway next 360 game = crackdown. Then bulletwitch


----------



## Junas (Feb 17, 2007)

Bulletwitch does look pretty interesting... Hmm...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 17, 2007)

Too many Narutards....and can someone tell that idiot to stop spamming like it's his last days on the forum(maybe).  I don't have a 360 but you don't see me spamming like some fool.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

I see a bird...no...a plane...no...it's donkey coming to delete this fools posts! YAY GO DONKEY SHOW!!!


----------



## Junas (Feb 17, 2007)

Meh... He's probably one of those who do not bother reading the rules of the forums... 

On the side note, anyone hear about Star Wars: Force Unleashed? Lucasart announced it a few days ago where you will be able to play as Darth Vader's apprentice between Episode III and IV? Hope it will kick ass... Not that I am a hardcore Star Wars fan...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

Mount Up said:


> Meh... He's probably one of those who do not bother reading the rules of the forums...
> 
> On the side note, anyone hear about Star Wars: Force Unleashed? Lucasart announced it a few days ago where you will be able to play as Darth Vader's apprentice between Episode III and IV? Hope it will kick ass... Not that I am a hardcore Star Wars fan...



Yes and i can't wait. Game is gonna kickass


----------



## Junas (Feb 17, 2007)

Guess so... It probably wouldn't come close to KOTOR, which I thought was the best SW game I had played... Haven't played the 2nd one yet. Oh well.

Well at least we will get BD, I am not so sure about more exclusive content to most games... What exactly does BD get from Live updates?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2007)

they promised you that they will give content through the game to extend its life. the first update that came in japan was basicall 2 difficulty modes you can switch to make the NPC's harder and what not and a "new game plus" mode like in chrono trigger you get to start a new game and keep your stats , items etc.

future content is still being planned.


----------



## Junas (Feb 17, 2007)

Aww sweet! That is something also worth looking forward to!  That makes sense since if your going to keep everything from the first run through and change the difficulty... Worthy challenge!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2007)

Correct, saves them money for making another disc  plus localization ppl cannot add stuff in the japan team has to or who developed it. 

Digital content is going to be the future in episodic content, so future rpgs i bet will do the same. in this mag they also talk about how Microsoft will soon have to force ppl to use a hard drive for some games , these games of course will save on them that the hard drive is required and we will find more about it later this year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2007)

Ya company's are going to start doing that because it saves them money on development time and what not .


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh okay... then we will need a bigger hard drive... 20gb is definitely not enough to hold in alot of content. I keep reading about the black Xbox 360 rumor and that it has been debunked. Yet it comes up and that it has 120gb... I know it's the developer's kit. So we should see a bigger hard drive soon this year?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2007)

Ya you will see a bigger HD coming no doubt in my mind. I do not mind extra content for RPGS and what not thats cool in my book but 20 gig is defintly not enough and Microsoft needs to lower the price of the 20 gig HD to at least 40 bucks and get a 100 gig out there for 120 or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, they had better come up with an easy and no cost way to help people transfer their data from their 20gig HDs to whatever size HD they come up with next.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2007)

good point DS, they proabably could add some type of cable or what not with the new HD's to transfer the files and give the option to do so via PC.  Because that would suck if you could not find an easy way to transfer the files that does not cost the consumer more money.

plus they have Xbox live they can do alot there with tranfering data files.


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

That could happen... I like that idea of either transfer via cable or live! Less hassle imo. It would be interesting if MS came up with something other than those...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah pretty much agree with everyone here. We need a bigger size cause i'm already down to 10 Gig's and that's with like 15 music cds, that's not anything.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 19, 2007)

Reading my gameinformer mag and the developer of blue dragon says " we are trying to get the game out by Summer of this year" meaning thats either end of May ( summer starts roughly at the end of may) till august roughly, So thats good news hopefully they bring that faceplate over as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2007)

My store got in crackdown, ima go pick it up in 2 hours. Hopefully they got VF5 too.


----------



## Junas (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck!  Let me know how crackdown goes...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2007)

Just picked it up. No Virtua fighter 5 yet though  But i got my Bleach heat of soul 3 in mail today


----------



## Shogun (Feb 19, 2007)

see, in england people actually obey the rules which is exactly why street dates don't get broken. Friday for me, but what's a few extra days?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2007)

Man i get everything early though, i'm connected with three game stores. They call me up when they get it in


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm who else is excited at the thought of playing _Star Wars: The Force Unleashed._


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

Me! And im not even that big of a star wars fan, just enjoy the movies/books and games.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going to love the new engine for the game XD. I can finally force push the rebel scum through walls  Though i wonder at how the story line will go.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

^Yep, it's gonna kick some ass.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

Story wise why do i feel like near the end of the game Vader's apprentice will turn from the dark side >.<.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Story wise why do i feel like near the end of the game Vader's apprentice will turn from the dark side >.<.


Even Vader himself turned to the Light in Episode Six, so honestly his apprentice turning should be just as possible.  IMO they should make it an open ended deal, but I guess that would be encroaching on KOTOR's ground.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I'm going to love the new engine for the game XD. I can finally force push the rebel scum through walls  Though i wonder at how the story line will go.



IN previous star wars games you can force push and grab ppl etc. the story line is in between episodes 3 and 4 so i am not really expecting much out of it. Should be interesting but i guess i will have to wait and see.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IN previous star wars games you can force push and grab ppl etc. the story line is in between episodes 3 and 4 so i am not really expecting much out of it. Should be interesting but i guess i will have to wait and see.



But they do not go through walls in the older ones . Aside from that though in its placement it will end up tying up the lose ends for Ep. 3 I mean we know Vader lead the 501st and wiped out the bulk of the Jedi but thats mearley a skeleton of it and the game if done right will add something to the overall scheme with ought having to retcon some of 4-6.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 20, 2007)

w00t! just got Crackdown. Can't wait to play it. But lunch comes first...


----------



## Corruption (Feb 20, 2007)

My Crackdown is in the mail....I have to wait a few days till I get it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

I am thinking of getting  crackdown not sure i guess i will try out the demo on live first. Seems to be like a fun game for online play and co op  type things. Though money is an issue atm i might trade in a game or two


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

Crackdown is kicking my ass but at the same time it kicks ass. 

Also black xbox 360 coming, i want it


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

wow I want the HDMI and 120GB HDD.


----------



## ZE (Feb 20, 2007)

Black xbox? Now would be a good time to buy an xbox. But I’m patient, I will wait one more year to choose what next gen machine to buy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

just so ppl who did not read the report it says



> The news is entirely unofficial and Microsoft has declined to comment on it, so it may still be some time before we have official word on when the Zephyr will see the light of day. A summer launch might make sense, however, as launching a new 360 version closer to the holiday season could confuse consumers and fracture the 360 hardware base.



if it does come out on may it will probably cost 500 bucks i bet , but i will still break my 360 and use my EB warranty so i can get the better drive and what not.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

I heard the new 360 is in black.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't really much mind about the black XBox. I'm more interested in this whole 120GB HDD.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

I enjoy my 360 too, i use it the most followed by PS3*Mostly for resistance, fight night 3 and some ps2 games* I think it's a great system, love crackdown so far


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

And yet I'm still don't have one.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> And yet I'm still don't have one.



GO SELL SOME CRACK


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

If I sell some crack then I would buy the whole forums a 360.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 20, 2007)

xX Sasuke-Kun said:


> Then you can get into games. The big argument before (not to start an argument ) was that it didn't have the "great quality" games that ps2 did. Just look though. 360 has games like Gears, pdz, doa, rainbow, graw, not to mention pimps at sea (halo 3) which will be coming out this november... and for us beta tester's we will be playing this march. (go to  for beta testing information)



wait, so ur a beta tester for halo 3? damn

as for the new xbox being black and the HDMI stuff. isnt that all old? like ive seen the article about the HDMI on engadget like 2 months ago, and the black one like 2 weeks ago. all i'll say is its going to be interesting...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

American Hardware Sales for January have been posted  in the Sales thread


star it was rumored and still is atm but they have better resources backing it up now which is why i think he posted about it.


----------



## xX Sasuke-Kun (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, it definitely will be interesting. A event to remember. Yes, I will be. Just go to  

It gives you the information. The first two ways of being chosen as a tester are out. The only way now is to buy marked packages of Crackdown.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm also a beta tester now, since i got crackdown with the beta sticker on it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 20, 2007)

xX Sasuke-Kun said:


> Yes, it definitely will be interesting. A event to remember. Yes, I will be. Just go to
> 
> It gives you the information. The first two ways of being chosen as a tester are out. The only way now is to buy marked packages of Crackdown.



which method did u get in by? i dont really like crackdown. sandbox type games get boring for me. that's why. ah well. i'll just wait.


----------



## xX Sasuke-Kun (Feb 20, 2007)

I played 3 hours of matchmaking in Halo 2, then I applied, and I was one of the first 13,333. . 

That's understandable.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 21, 2007)

^nice. i didnt make it in time. actually, it was more like, i waited. and waited, and waited. and the registration form never came up. i was like. fuck you bungie.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'm also a beta tester now, since i got crackdown with the beta sticker on it.


Uhh, aren't all the people who've bought Crackdown considered as beta tester?


----------



## xX Sasuke-Kun (Feb 21, 2007)

No, it has to have the sticker that marks it. What will happen is when they release Halo 3 beta. You put in your copy of Crackdown, and it counts as a cd key, so that you can dl it from the marketplace. These crackdowns should have a halo 3 sticker on them.

Yeah, the sign up didn't go up til like mid day, the next day lmao.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, mine came with it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2007)

ya all crackdowns have the sticker on them until they ship a certain amount from what i heard.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 21, 2007)

xX Sasuke-Kun said:


> No, it has to have the sticker that marks it. What will happen is when they release Halo 3 beta. You put in your copy of Crackdown, and it counts as a cd key, so that you can dl it from the marketplace. These crackdowns should have a halo 3 sticker on them.
> 
> Yeah, the sign up didn't go up til like mid day, the next day lmao.



no wonder. fucking a. 3 hrs of playing time gone to waste. but i did find out im pretty good with a sniper...lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, How I miss playing Halo 2 online with those annoying 12 yr olds that always kick my ass


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 21, 2007)

I dont't see any sticker on my case, but I have this Halo 3 beta piece of paper that came with the game inside the case.


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if any of yall checked up on TMNT, but that game looks incredible.  It has a ninja gaiden slash prince of persia feel to it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope it has multiplayer options ( 4-player coop woot  )


----------



## Corruption (Feb 21, 2007)

I guess I'm gonna be a beta tester too since I preordered Crackdown from gamestop.....DAMN why did I have to choose the cheapest shipping, I wanna play Crackdown now.


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 21, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Hmm who else is excited at the thought of playing _Star Wars: The Force Unleashed._



The game looks great, i rented Crackdown on the 20th, its awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2007)

Developer interview of Kane & Lynch: Dead Men

Shows off some more of the gameplay in a light sense, and it confirms the sillyish physics seen in the Hitman games has been tweaked, but not by much.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 22, 2007)

New up coming games:

for XBLA - Wing Commander

Previously PS3 exclusive - 

On top of that, appearantly MS has found a way to make everyones disk run more quietly through a software update, and we should be getting that soon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2007)

^ run quieter yes but not faster  still i will get that update 360 drive is louder than my PC DVD Drive 

when is the release date for SOTN?


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 22, 2007)

crack down is gangster... the end,.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Feb 22, 2007)

why is this thread called "Full Turn Around"?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAARMOOOOOOOREEEEEEEEED COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This makes up for no MGS4.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 22, 2007)

armored core 4 looks hellova awesome (yet again I'm hoping for multiplayer fun like coop and stuff, preferably both offline and online) 

the ability to change colours on all the different parts and put stickers anywhere will make for some funky & personal mechs....and some horrible monstrosities XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

Well slime the mass effect novels are coming out in may, its highly possible we will see the game in the summer who knows but thats what ign is hoping for and what not. so if it does come out in the summer that means blue dragon and mass effect in the summer 1 JRPG and 1 WRPG cannot beat that i guess.



> Mass Effect Prequel in May
> First of two novels coming from Del Rey. Could the game be far behind?
> by Hilary Goldstein
> 
> ...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 23, 2007)

FinalDragon13 said:


> why is this thread called "Full Turn Around"?



cause u do a 360 when u do a full turn around?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> cause u do a 360 when u do a full turn around?



Exactly....


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm addicted to Crackdown.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

^Crackhead

I do also like it, but fight night 3 on ps3 taking more of my time then even it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

crackdown is alot of fun but DAMN is it easy, seriously there is no challenge in this game but the co op is were the fun is at


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

What setting are you playing on? I find it tough on the last one, fucking Russians kill me fast.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> crackdown is alot of fun but DAMN is it easy, seriously there is no challenge in this game but the co op is were the fun is at


I haven't co-oped yet. I save co-op for GoW. x]


crazymtf said:


> What setting are you playing on? I find it tough on the last one, fucking Russians kill me fast.



Them or the Chinese. D:
Thats some Triad shit dude.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Lol the Russians man. They start cursing me out in russian and throwing grenades like crazy.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol the Russians man. They start cursing me out in russian and throwing grenades like crazy.



Lolol.
I love that shit. 

Its like oh god, what are you throwing?

-- oh shit.


xD


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL, Right and thank god the grandees have a tic otherwise i would be fucked. I jump just in time and switch to my rocket launcher but sometimes it's like 6 groups. It's crazy on the last hard mode if you ask me


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

How I want to jump on buildings in crackdown and do superjumps with the cars and kill like hundreds of people and blow them up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

blowing up 30 cars and all of them landing on the russians is what i did took me a little bit but danm was fun!

co op is great because its an open world type game and i like it when i can drive and my partner is on top doing crazy shit.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohhh the joy!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 24, 2007)

I refuse to play Crackdown on Tough. I like the punishment on the hardest setting, i.e. homing rockets to my face. XD


----------



## Shogun (Feb 24, 2007)

ah crackdown, yeah, it can get tough (when not on tough) but i certainly do love it, i just wish there were more islands or if they were bigger. Maybe next time.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Shogun said:


> ah crackdown, yeah, it can get tough (when not on tough) but i certainly do love it, i just wish there were more islands or if they were bigger. Maybe next time.



Agreed. I'm sure next one will be even bigger and better though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

Funny, how in the xbox forums people don't praise Crackdown as much as they do here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

Well its not that great of a game and really does not stand out , reason why Microsoft put the halo 3 beta key in it so it would sell alot more than what it normally would have.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Well some people have different taste. I love it. People made a big deal about Gears, i thought it was ok. People made a big deal about viva, i didn't like it. Dead rising was suppose to be excellent, i thought it sucked. So it's all a matter of taste in the video game biz.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2007)

Mmmm, Alien Hominid (out on wednesday) and TMNT Arcade game are coming to XBLA!!! =D


*Spoiler*: _Alien Hominid_ 










*Spoiler*: _TMNT Arcade_ 










Damn you Live Arcade!!!  It'll be awesome playing TMNT again.  I swear the 4 player action at the arcades with my friends was so awesome. ;_;


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2007)

In response to the oddened delay of Castlevania: SOTN, it is rumored it will be released on a nifty warm holiday. What holiday is that you ask? It's not a a actual holiday because it's the day after my mom's upcoming 47th birthday [birthday's are holidays in my eyes :3], but it's the 10th year anniversary of SOTN's original release on the PS1.

What day is that? March 21st. But, this is a rumor, but that would be sweet if that was the case,


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Mmmm, Alien Hominid (out on wednesday) and TMNT Arcade game are coming to XBLA!!! =D
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Alien Hominid_
> ...



OMG  Konami is showing some XBLA love.

now bring turtles in time and the simpsons we'll have the trinity of the greatest beat'em ups


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> OMG  Konami is showing some XBLA love.
> 
> now bring turtles in time and the simpsons we'll have the trinity of the greatest beat'em ups



You forget the XMEN arcade game.  That was bliss as well.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You forget the XMEN arcade game.  That was bliss as well.



i was going to mention it, but if i'm not mistaken did that arcade board require 2 monitors?...

maybe since there's widescreen now, it can be more of a possibility.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You forget the XMEN arcade game.  That was bliss as well.



I was gonna say that ;_____;


----------



## MS81 (Feb 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You forget the XMEN arcade game.  That was bliss as well.



I used to love xmen in the arcade.

how about capcom games like warriors of fate or captain cammando.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> i was going to mention it, but if i'm not mistaken did that arcade board require 2 monitors?...
> 
> maybe since there's widescreen now, it can be more of a possibility.



There were a couple of machines out there, from the multi-screen 6 player to the regular old 2 player machines.  Shit, that would be awesome to team up with 6 people on Live Arcade. =D


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2007)

> Does “Mass Effect” fit on one disc?
> Yep, but just barely. This is a monstrous game. In fact, there was a time – not too long ago – when we pretty much scoffed at the idea of fitting onto one disc. But, there’s an art to optimizing the data that goes on a disc – plus we have a few programmers that seem to pull off magic tricks right when we need them.
> 
> How far can you go customizing Shepard?
> ...



All on 1 disc? interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You forget the XMEN arcade game.  That was bliss as well.



Wait a X-men game is coming?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 26, 2007)

@Crazy let's hope all past time games like X-men come to XBLA.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, and when's ninja turtles for arcade comin?


----------



## slimscane (Feb 26, 2007)

Every little thing I hear about Mass Effect makes me want it more  I wonder if the novel will be good, I will play the game first, but if the story is good enough, I might actually... _read_ :amazed


----------



## .MeloN. (Feb 26, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Every little thing I hear about Mass Effect makes me want it more  I wonder if the novel will be good, I will play the game first, but if the story is good enough, I might actually... _read_ :amazed



Indeed, i cannot wait for it to be realeased. Same for Halo 3!


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 26, 2007)

I just wish they will say an actual release date for the game. They still haven't announced it!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> I just wish they will say an actual release date for the game. They still haven't announced it!!!



true if you do not here anything about it at GDC ( which is about a week away) then sometime in april or at E3.

I think blue dragon i going to be the longest / biggest game for the 360 this yea. I mean it was originally 6 discs thats insane  well whats even more insane is the lvl of compression that you can use today to get that beast down to 3 discs.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 26, 2007)

Who has played that new MLB demo game? if so let me know how it is.


----------



## crono220 (Feb 26, 2007)

If they brought the X-men arcade game to the arcade that would own so much... They need more games that use the webcam, I seem to only use that for UNO.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 27, 2007)

i don't like the idea that much of using a webcam on my games... seems disturbing to me LOL.

the xmen idea came from the TMNT game, since all four are from konami (TMNT: Arcade, TMNT: Turtles in time, The Simpsons: Arcade, Xmen: Arcade), it would be good if konami released all of them on XBLA.

maybe if TMNT gets a good reception, it might be a posibility.

Wasn't SONT supposed to be released on Feb. ?

There are so many games that should be on XBLA...... that the thought of it makes me cry


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

I got bulletwitch today. 

Despite these harsh reviews of the game i enjoy it. I like simple fun, killing enemies, and using spells. I give it about a 7.5 right now. I mean i didn't mind spending 50 but yeah it's not a "Must buy" but when it's 20-25 bucks i'd say pick it up and enjoy it. The story is nice, and the spells are sick. Anyway back to it and crackdown


----------



## Corruption (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm gonna pass on bulletwitch, I'll pick it up later when it's cheaper. Next game I'll probably buy for 360 is GRAW 2. I gotta save my money so I can buy a couple of Wii games too.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, i planned on getting it, so i'm enjoying it. I mean it's not for everyone, i understand if someone dislikes it but i enjoy it. It reminds me of drakenguard games and bloodrayne and gungrave, where you had to enjoy it, and not listen to reviews


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, i planned on getting it, so i'm enjoying it. I mean it's not for everyone, i understand if someone dislikes it but i enjoy it. It reminds me of drakenguard games and bloodrayne and gungrave, where you had to enjoy it, and not listen to reviews


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I got bulletwitch today.
> 
> Despite these harsh reviews of the game i enjoy it. I like simple fun, killing enemies, and using spells. I give it about a 7.5 right now. I mean i didn't mind spending 50 but yeah it's not a "Must buy" but when it's 20-25 bucks i'd say pick it up and enjoy it. The story is nice, and the spells are sick. Anyway back to it and crackdown



Now, did you ever play PN 03? Because the people that created that made Bulletwitch, and I really liked PN 03, and was wondering if it was similar. >__>

If so, that'd be great.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

Nope i never played that, but this does remind me of bloodrayne mixed with gungrave


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

Crazy shows no hatred towards games.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope i never played that, but this does remind me of bloodrayne mixed with gungrave



Meh. I wasn't a bloodrayne fan. =/


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

Ah i see. Well i dunno if it's worth 50 bucks because i buy just about any game i want, pushing money aside. 

*Pro's - 
Cool main character *Good voice to, one of the only good voices *
Cool guns *Four different ones, normal, sniper, shot gun, and gallentgun*
Cool bosses *Hard ones too, no joke here, frustating *
Cool story
Very sick spells *Just love using em* 
*
*Con's
Bad voice acting in general. 
Short *Hear it's only 6 levels and i'm on 3 now.*
A few glitches here and there. 
Graphics more like the end of the xbox life, not really 360, or maybe early 360 life. *

I don't love the game, but i do enjoy it. I'm not mad that i bought it for it's full 50 dollar price tag. I plan on getting def jam, motorstorm, god of war 2, and loving them JUST as much


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

Anybody DL the MLB demo?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 28, 2007)

I just want my AC4 to come already. >_<


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 28, 2007)

Ima going to rent Bulletwitch. Don't think the game is worth $59.99 plus my budget has officially been bombed after saving money for PS3.


----------



## crono220 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got MLB 2K7, very nice game, still stikeing out alot, but loads of fun especially online... $63.00, so freaking expensive these days for a game


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Ima going to rent Bulletwitch. Don't think the game is worth $59.99 plus my budget has officially been bombed after saving money for PS3.



Actually bulletwitch only 50 but your going for ps3 so save up


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 28, 2007)

Too many games coming out in the next few weeks.

NBA Street Homecourt- got it. Awesome.
MLB 2K7- coming in the mail from Gamefly. shipped yesterday.
Crackdown- Hid 6 copies with Halo 3 sticker underneath and between shelves at BestBuy. Gotta get it Friday.
Def Jam: Icon- 3-8
GRAW 2- 3-8 
God of War 2- 3-15  (yes I know it's PS2, but still.)
TMNT- 3-20
Armored Core 4- 3-22
Virtua Tennis 3- 3-22

Too many games.

PS3 is in trouble. I usually buy all systems, but I have NO reason to buy a PS3 right now. No games+$700 system=no buy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2007)

PS3 has some good games on it...one of the three I find interesting is currently the only exclusive that I want thats out now.


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 28, 2007)

Itanji Kuraisu said:


> Too many games coming out in the next few weeks.
> 
> NBA Street Homecourt- got it. Awesome.
> MLB 2K7- coming in the mail from Gamefly. shipped yesterday.
> ...


I dont think Def Jam will be good, and thats not all:
Bio Shock
Assains Creed
Mass Effect
Stars Wars
FrontLines Fuels of War
I can't wait
and did you guys see Harker and COnan, they're coming out 2008.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 28, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Now, did you ever play PN 03? Because the people that created that made Bulletwitch, and I really liked PN 03, and was wondering if it was similar. >__>
> 
> If so, that'd be great.



PN 03 was good ass game IMO.


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I dont think Def Jam will be good, and thats not all:
> Bio Shock
> Assains Creed
> Mass Effect
> ...



BioShock and Assassin's Creed have me psyched. But there are really a lot of good games that are coming out for the 360 besides those, too. The new Turok looks badass, Kane & Lynch, Dark Sector, Guitar Hero 2 (I never got to play the PS2 version), and a couple more all look promising. Mass Effect looks to me like it's way too good to be true, kind of like Gears of War did in it's previews. But then again, Gears delivered.

It's getting really hard to support my gaming habits. I still didn't buy GRAW and GRAW 2 is already coming. Crazy.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark Sector is a game I'm looking forward to.

Edit: any1 know if TMNT came out for XBLA.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

Itanji Kuraisu said:


> Too many games coming out in the next few weeks.
> 
> NBA Street Homecourt- got it. Awesome.
> MLB 2K7- coming in the mail from Gamefly. shipped yesterday.
> ...



Lol every game you mentioned is on PS3 aswell minus Crackdown but in all honesty Motorstorm got me more exicted then crackdown 

Anyway 

Got to level 5 in bulletwitch. Let me break it down like this. 

*Level 1* - Beginning. You get use to it, introduce to the end of the world, and you get a few powers and a super special. 

*Level 2* - Right before this level you can unlock the rest of your specials and begin upgrading. You can also get the new guns. This level is simple, just follow the direction, go throughout the city, kill small bosses unlock next place. Also you get to fight the first fat fucks of many, this part was fun. At the end you meet, I'm guessing, the final boss. He's like the fat fucks but bigger, and for arms he has big ass snakes. Pretty cool looking. You run  - Score: 8

*Level 3* - This level takes place in small spaces so the powers needed are really rosses *Makes spikes come out of the ground* And shot gun. Of course this is where you fight the first BIG boss. This fucking flying asshole is annoying, just get ready to use lighting, and QUICK. Scores: 7

*Level 4* - So far my fav level. Why? You kill a bunch of bastards, i loved it. First face a few soldiers on a road, use lots of magic, fun  Then you head into a base where they have lots of people. This is where there are alot of obstacles to blow up so alot of enemies die. Then my fav part is where you must defend the human base. You get your second super special and you can create a fucking tornado. This is so fun cause the tornado not only kills like 15  enemies it destroys everything it touches for like 15 seconds. So fun to see everything getting ripped apart. This level easily gets a ...Score: 10 

Last two levels will get scores when i finish em


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 28, 2007)

BulletWitch is out already?  Thats another game I have to rent with Lost Planet and Crackdown.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark sector changed ALOT. gotta check new screens.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 28, 2007)

^ah shit. piss me off. that's so gay. it looks less fun to me than it did before. reminds me too much of prince of persia....lame


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

I actually liked how it was going before more then now, though now looks alright. Still looks good, i'll probably get it if it turns out to be good looking at the end. I'm getting AC right away though


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 28, 2007)

^well yeah. same here. but i mean, if its a good game, then of course i'll get it. just, i know its not gonna be as good as what i was expecting.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

Crazy you're a spy for Sony, I'm on to you.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Crazy you're a spy for Sony, I'm on to you.



Hehe no. I love all systems  Just got my new DS lite today


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 28, 2007)

^awesome. u sold ur old ds already?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

Crazy I'm going to your house rob you of all your systems and watch you cry like a infant.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 28, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^awesome. u sold ur old ds already?



He sold a DS light before and bought a new one ?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 28, 2007)

wtf?..... to both what crazy did and what HoE said.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

I would cry, but you to nice to do that 

@Star - nope, but it's up on ebay so hopefully it goes. My aunt help me with the DS lite Black version.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 28, 2007)

Ah, so u had a white one. are selling it. and now u have a black one? i bet it looks fucking sweet. why were u selling games with it then?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

Sell and DS lite to get another one, genius, just pure genius. God I envy you...lol


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> Ah, so u had a white one. are selling it. and now u have a black one? i bet it looks fucking sweet. why were u selling games with it then?



I sold pokemon dugion *Sucked* and sonic, but i took sonic back encase i like it one day 

@Hell - I try my best


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 28, 2007)

^HAHA. took sonic back. indian giver! hey, show pics of the black one. ive never seen one. and dont get some internet enhanced pic. i wanna see the real thing. lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^HAHA. took sonic back. indian giver! hey, show pics of the black one. ive never seen one. and dont get some internet enhanced pic. i wanna see the real thing. lol



He won't be able to, I will rob him sometime this week, believe it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

Here ya go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Fuck my photobucket is filled


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2007)

delete some pictures fool!!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



damn. got all excited for nothing...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2007)

I mean bandwith exceeded, i can't do anything


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHA. i guess he doesnt realize that its impossible to stay on topic all the time if u want the thread to keep on being posted in. but yeah, we've already discussed all the new 360 stuff....lame


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 1, 2007)

Yea but this is not a disscussion thread about anything, if we go to far off topic mods have previously mentioned that they would close them. however , we used to have a sticky convo thread not sure if thats there anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Fine, next 360 game = Def Jam


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Mar 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol every game you mentioned is on PS3 aswell minus Crackdown but in all honesty Motorstorm got me more exicted then crackdown



No they're not.  

Crackdown, you said that.
NBA Street is not out on PS3 yet. 3-8
GRAW 2 doesnt come out til June
No TMNT

All Im saying is that since I already have a 360, there are no games coming out that are going to make me go out to buy a PS3. That's all. 360 has all the same games, and they are released earlier to boot. The PS3 versions are just ports of the 360 games anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, but all are still coming out for PS3, so i don't really see how it's bad for PS3 if one person owns only one system since they pretty much get every game they want for either system. 

Anyway i would be writing a review by now of level 5 of bulletwitch but we all know how 360 game disc love to give us "Disk is Unreadable" Message so i gotta start all the way "Fucking" over...and stage 5...it's NOT short 

Anyway review tomorrow will be up of stage 5 and most likely 6 aswell


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 1, 2007)

AC4?????......


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

I FAILED  haha, damn  So it's good then? Nice


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

There's a PS3 version Demo? How do we get double accounts...confused 

*Level 5* - Level starts out annoying> No need to hide that snipers in this game are utterly fucking annoying! Really there's 8 here, and you got be fast and kill them all, plus enimes. Then you move on to a bigger place, no snipers, and just three tanks. Not to bad. Then onto the swamp where the worst comes. I hate these things that make ghost. These ghost bite you and it hurts like a bitch *Lose lots of health* But after you get past that comes my fav. There's four stops where there's like 10-15 enimes at each. This is tornado fun. Over and over again, watching 15 soldiers yell and then fly out and die, to much fun. Anyway a ok level, some good parts, some bad. Score - 7.5


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2007)

There is no PS3 demo, I've played the JP version before.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh ok. Sorry was a bit confused with all that double account and such


----------



## slimscane (Mar 1, 2007)

So, DS, to get a JP account, I just, sign up for it? I know you have already been over this, but could you please do it again  AC4 sounds cool


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 1, 2007)

For the people who did not go to ign yet , bioshock will not come out in june 



> BioShock Delayed
> How much longer must we wait?
> by Hilary Goldstein
> 
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2007)

Basically you sign up a new account just like before, but you choose JP as your home region.  It's going to ask you for a Japanese address, so find a small Japanese hotel or whatnot on the internet and go from there.  The phone number doesn't have to be Japanese, but go for it if you have the info.  That's pretty much all there is to it. ^^


----------



## slimscane (Mar 1, 2007)

So like, I make a new silver account? Sound doable 

Ssj3, I saw  I am sure it is for some good reason, but I really wish I could play it sooner, Bioshock is one of my most anticipated games.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Eh bioshock still looks "Just ok" but getting pushed back sucks


----------



## slimscane (Mar 1, 2007)

It looks alot better than okay if you've played any system shock games.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't, could be great, just didn't see much interest yet.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 1, 2007)

my goodness the demo just finish DLing.


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2007)

Halo Wars will be shown in 9 days, on the last day of GDC.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 2, 2007)

is it going to play like LOTR middle earth?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

^Nice. 

Finished Bulletwitch, give you a full review later. 

*Worms on the arcade next week! WOOT!*

Gotta still beat crackdown


----------



## MS81 (Mar 2, 2007)

when is TMNT the arcade game coming out?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

I dunno but i want that too


----------



## Emo God (Mar 2, 2007)

Alien Hominid HD on arcade on xbox live came out 28th! w00t!!!! its like 800 MS points, and u can play 2 in coop and 4 people in m,ulti, and it can be on online or offline.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Worms on the arcade next week! WOOT!*
> 
> Gotta still beat crackdown



Awesome!  I wonder which it will be based off of (1, 2, armageddon, world party). This is a must buy for me.

Speaking of which, I still need to buy Crackdown


----------



## Corruption (Mar 2, 2007)

I still need to finish Crackdown too. And i'm not sure what my next game for 360 i'm gonna buy. I'm leaning towards GRAW 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive just been stuck on the Armored Core 4 demo.  Just practicing up my controller skills before I get the retail version.  It'll be a lot easier when they let us customize the controls because the default ones on the demo are total shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

Is it really better then the ones before? I mean i like zone of the enders but armor core had TO much customization and it kinda bored me. I guess i'll wait for a American demo.

*Bulletwitch level 6* - Finally beat it. First things first, level is fucking LONG. So after you get through a fucking LONG level you get to fight the mighty boss you ran away from in level 2. This big guy is such a bitch to take down, i had flash backs of onimusha dawn of dreams.  First hurt him bad enough and that takes 10 minutes. Then hurt his back, that takes 15 minutes. Then head for the snakes, this takes 15 minutes. Then hurt his head some more, ten minutes, finally finish him off, 10 minutes. All while fighting these stupid fucking ghost heads! So yeah frustrating but the ending was nice. She goes on more hunting but not before giving a hug to the main guy character, who by the way is the voice of GOKU in DUB. Well nice ending, hard boss, long level, but lots of achievement points... Score - 9

I enjoyed the game alot in total


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

Crazy, you enjoyed it cause the lady is cute. xD

Anywho, quick question because I don't feel like looking it up [its totally like 5:06am, haha], when does Halflife 2 come out for the 360? I just got some skews in for it at work, and I was like why am I getting these, I thought it wasn't coming out for a while.

Oh, and I just got finished with Echanted Arms. [yeaah, I put it off =/]

I wasn't really interested in the story, I thought it was a bore. But the battle system is fun, other then I don't like the VP, I think it makes it to easy. :S Actually, I thought the entire game was pretty easy, but I had just gotten done with a run through of Digital Devil Saga2 prior to playing it so thats probably why.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2007)

Nah that was just a plus  But i liked it cause it's like a old school shooter. And no matter what RPG you played, Enchanted arms is pretty easy, but i liked it *really should finish it *


----------



## MS81 (Mar 3, 2007)

@Crazy you still didn't beat EnchantArms?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2007)

I was actually wondering about that considering MS is pushing their Games for Windows into a unified model with it's own Marketplace and whatnot.  Regardless, with something like this, I'd still get the 360 version over the PC as it will most definitely look a lot better on that than my PC.  Just gimme mouse/keyboard controls and we'll be good to go. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

Would be a nice option for me as a PC gamer and all plus i agree with you i hope they give 360 owners that option for a keyboard / mouse in  PC / 360 cross platform games.


----------



## .MeloN. (Mar 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Would be a nice option for me as a PC gamer and all plus i agree with you i hope they give 360 owners that option for a keyboard / mouse in  PC / 360 cross platform games.



It would be a good idea aslong as you cannot play online with keyboard and a mouse. It would pose an unfair advantage for people with the Mice


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

.MeloN. said:


> It would be a good idea aslong as you cannot play online with keyboard and a mouse. It would pose an unfair advantage for people with the Mice



Us PC gamers will show you controller people how its done   

i am sure they will have a keyboard option for 360 people i mean these usb ports on the system are not ment to sit there and look pretty


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll own any halo player with a controller who uses a mouse


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 5, 2007)

^ That's possible... since you said anyone. Not someone who is pretty good at it.
But I have to admit I've done a pretty more decent job with a KB and Mouse than with a controller on Halo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2007)

There are people who are amazingly good with controllers as well though, granted I'd prefer a kb/mouse combi since I'm crap at FPS's with a controller.  My friend can pretty much destroy hardcore players on Call of Duty 2 with that controller as well.  It's really amazing how well he's got it down.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes i favor it too *Controller*. Also anyone interested in Earth Defense Force 2017? It's only 40 bucks and although the graphics are OK the game looks lots of fun. Same creator as R.A.D. for PS2


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 5, 2007)

Jesus, Crazy who buys all your games?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Me. lol. I'm a hustler. 

1up gives Def Jam a 6.5. Won't stop me from getting this one though


----------



## Astonishing Panorama (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Also anyone interested in Earth Defense Force 2017? It's only 40 bucks and although the graphics are OK the game looks lots of fun. Same creator as R.A.D. for PS2


It's one of my most anticipated games at the moment. I'm glad the series is finally coming to the US.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There are people who are amazingly good with controllers as well though, granted I'd prefer a kb/mouse combi since I'm crap at FPS's with a controller.  My friend can pretty much destroy hardcore players on Call of Duty 2 with that controller as well.  It's really amazing how well he's got it down.



Thats true i seen some people pull some crazy stuff off but controllers do not have that accuracy and speed that the mouse has and wont be until consoles get off the dual analog concept.


Good thing announced at GDC is the 512 meg memory card for 360, although this solves the Xbox live arcade limit break for Core users but when games start requiring a hard drive ( which they will ) they will be out of luck  price is 49.99 for the device and the 64 meg one will be 29.99 kinda dumb if you get the 64 meg one for that price its pretty much a rip.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There are people who are amazingly good with controllers as well though, granted I'd prefer a kb/mouse combi since I'm crap at FPS's with a controller.  My friend can pretty much destroy hardcore players on Call of Duty 2 with that controller as well.  It's really amazing how well he's got it down.



that is true. but i mean, if u can go KB and mouse vs controller, the gap in kills usually closes unless ur like crap on both types of movement.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't played a FPS on a PC before.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 5, 2007)

^that is unfortunate. u have no idea what ur missing. F.E.A.R., HL2, BF2, BF 2142, CS 1.6 and Source. oh man. u havent lived yet!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess I haven't. I think I wouldn't do much with a stock dell KB and mouse.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yes i favor it too *Controller*. Also anyone interested in Earth Defense Force 2017? It's only 40 bucks and although the graphics are OK the game looks lots of fun. Same creator as R.A.D. for PS2



Whats it about?



staradderdragoon said:


> ^that is unfortunate. u have no idea what ur missing. F.E.A.R., HL2, BF2, BF 2142, CS 1.6 and Source. oh man. u havent lived yet!



Eh. Fear and Halflife you can play on the xbox.
And Counterstrike is..alright. I've never been a fan of computer games, I always preferred controller over mouse/keyboard. Even the controllers made for computers are kind of iffy. :S


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Whats it about?



It's about aliens attacking the earth, i.e. gigantic bugs and shit, while you and your little men crew jack em up.  There's even a random hot cowgirl in it. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's about aliens attacking the earth, i.e. gigantic bugs and shit, while you and your little men crew jack em up.  There's even a random hot cowgirl in it. XD



So, its like Area 51 or Halflife type shit?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2007)

Neither really.  It's third person... um... lets just say it would kinda be like Lost Planet, but the enemies are like 100x bigger.



Booya!


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Neither really.  It's third person... um... lets just say it would kinda be like Lost Planet, but the enemies are like 100x bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Booya!



Ahhh, I see. 
I think I'll check it out tomorrow. 
Thanks muchly David. <3


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2007)

Ist kein problem, frauline. ^^

Now, back to some PSU.  Ever since my brother got hacked on the PC version, I migrated over to the 360.  I like how I can use my wireless keyboard for that game.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 6, 2007)

The GTA 4 trailer is coming out this month.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ist kein problem, frauline. ^^
> 
> Now, back to some PSU.  Ever since my brother got hacked on the PC version, I migrated over to the 360.  I like how I can use my wireless keyboard for that game.



They brought the demo back for PSU for a short while and I tried it out. I went on and people were talking about nudes for money and stuff. I couldn't stop laughing. 

I can't believe you're still addicted to that. Haha.


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 6, 2007)

I just fiqured out Blacksite Area 1 is coming out for 360. Man i cant wait till i got Mass Effect. Im gonna buy GRAW 2, Guitar hero 2 and maybe somthing else this sunday.





Ssj3_Goku said:


> Us PC gamers will show you controller people how its done
> 
> i am sure they will have a keyboard option for 360 people i mean these usb ports on the system are not ment to sit there and look pretty



My friend got his keyboard to work on 360, no lie.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't w8 to hear some news about Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Neither really.  It's third person... um... lets just say it would kinda be like Lost Planet, but the enemies are like 100x bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Booya!



looks more like Dynasty Warriors on crack  
does anyone know if there are any multiplayer options for EDF?
like coop (a la DW)?

I'm on the fence with this game, looks a little too wierd for me but who knows  might be fun ^__^


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> looks more like Dynasty Warriors on crack
> does anyone know if there are any multiplayer options for EDF?
> like coop (a la DW)?
> 
> I'm on the fence with this game, looks a little too wierd for me but who knows  might be fun ^__^



There's Offline co-op but that's it for multiplayer option. Over 50 missions though, 170 different weapon variations and only 40 bucks


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 6, 2007)

good gravy 
well, offline coop is all I want really  atleast until I can get on Live :/


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey crazy...
I know you've been waiting to read about this.
Blue Dragon officially coming to America in August.
Lost Odyssey worldwide release (NA,EU,JP) this Fall.

this coming from IGN:GDC2007


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, both great info, rep


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 6, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Hey crazy...
> I know you've been waiting to read about this.
> Blue Dragon officially coming to America in August.
> Lost Odyssey worldwide release (NA,EU,JP) this Fall.
> ...



August? danmit to hell!! i must wait longer  the main reason why i got the 360 was for blue dragon and  LO although coming in the fall is like interesting i have to say thats like 2 / 3 months after blue dragon danm i will have no time at all :0


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 6, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Whats it about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha. half-life on xbox totally sucked especially compared to my computer. im running it on almost max with an average of 80fps peaking at about 120. as for f.e.a.r., omg, its like impossible to do the scissor kick on the 360 so no. CS blew ass on xbox as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 6, 2007)

This year for some reason, RPG's out of established people/series/companies are coming out of the wazoo and will be released this year.

Minus anything of the FFXIII complation that is :3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2007)

OMG!!! A MUST WATCH!

Microsoft Global IME-JAMONDO


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Got me def jam  I'm liking it so far, story is cool, character creation is cool. Getting use to it but liking it


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

^I'ma buy it today or tomorrow too


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm just going to wait for TMNT Arcade sometime in this month.  My game backlog is way too big at the moment.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 7, 2007)

Crazy you spoiled brat


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey hey hye, this money, i make it...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

In my game store near me some guy was playing jap version of blue dragon. I watched for about 10 minutes, the game is a instant buy for me. 

Anyway in def jam i got my label starting up. Recruited Luda *Automatically* And choose Paul Wall over Young Jezzy. I think it's fun so far


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 7, 2007)

Crazy I hope you have an HD set to play all those nice games.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

I do indeed, windscreen to boot


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I do indeed, windscreen to boot



Asshole!!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2007)

Even though i might have to wait for blue dragon at least over the months of june/ july i will highly possibly playing Mass effect



> GDC 2007: Mass Effect Out in June?
> Bioware says it's optimizing, tweaking and finalizing massive RPG.
> by Douglass C. Perry
> &lt;A
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't wait to get a Demo of those RPG games.

Mass effect,Blue Dragon,Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2007)

and lost odyssey is seeing a worldwide release this year as well from what has been said on ign =0 thats alot of RPG action!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Lost odyssey world release makes me extremely happy  I wanted that game since i saw it


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and lost odyssey is seeing a worldwide release this year as well from what has been said on ign =0 thats alot of RPG action!


From what I read they are hoping for US, EU, JP etc release at the same time, but they cannot confirm if EU will get it with the others.


*Spoiler*: _First Fable 2 Screenshots ;3_ 















Clearly still a very early build of the game.  Seems to have kept the visual style of the first one though.

*Spoiler*: _The Dog! and stuff._ 





			
				Translated Text from Xboxygen said:
			
		

> Peter Molyneux revealed a very important characteristic that one will find in Fable 2: the dog! The rumours going back to several months made of it already echo and it is confirmed today. The dog will be like a kind of HUD (posting high head in French) and it will be possible "to control it" only by your actions. Its artificial intelligence should be very thorough and no chart will be visible with the screen, not special interface, all will be done starting from your dog on which it will be necessary to count. An example, if you draw on two guy in front of you, your dog will know that they should be attacked. One is in a hurry to know some more!
> 
> We spoke to you yesterday about one of the large innovations which one will find in Fable 2: the dog. Here today two images of this animal which will be much more than one pet. One should know some more about the play tomorrow since Peter Molyneux must hold a conference.
> 
> One spoke to you about the dog in Fable 2 with same of the images, one now will speak to you about love and sex. It will be always possible to marry with a spouse of the same sex that us but one will have from now on the choice to make sex with this one while being protected or not. This last possibility will lead of course to a pregnancy (even if a woman is played) and your offspring refers family inevitably and celebrates even your victories on your return at the family. To conclude, Molyneux indicated that 2008 would be currently the best date of launching of the play.





A web translator got that from Xboxygen, so gather from it what you can.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

OMG, dog...looks...so real...very exciting...this one better be everything he says!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OMG, dog...looks...so real...very exciting...this one better be everything he says!


Not to be a negative nancy, but I would advise you to approach Fable 2 with great caution.  I certainly won't be fooled again


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah i know he talks alot of bullshit, most game devolpers do, but he destroyed many peoples dreams with fable 1, though i still enjoyed it. But 2 sounds better so far, we'll see how it goes. 

Def jam is getting real fun, but i have no fucking clue how to switch songs, it's almost impossible...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I do indeed, windscreen to boot



how big though?  60in+?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

^No, mine like 36 or something. It's not huge BUT i got it for free, that counts for something right?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^No, mine like 36 or something. It's not huge BUT i got it for free, that counts for something right?



36 is not a bad size at all especially if its in your room.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep, i like it. Makes my 360/PS3 games look pimpin


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 7, 2007)

What's the highest resolution you can play?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 7, 2007)

I got an 26 and a 32 but I'm getting a 42 1080P like in 2 months.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

1080i or p, i forget which. I'll check when i turn on Def.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 7, 2007)

Most likely 1080p


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Mar 8, 2007)

Nah, most likely 1080i. 1080p sets still cost too damn much.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 8, 2007)

I meant 1080i, yea 1080p sets cost a lot.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 8, 2007)

Stumpy, the dog is so cute. 

Anyways, I'm really looking forward to Lost Odyssey. I've been looking over previews and such things for it and it looks pretty amazing, though its preorder rate right now is kind of shitty. =/

Hurray for Blue Dragon. <3


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I meant 1080i, yea 1080p sets cost a lot.



not really. i mean, there are a ton of 1080p tv's out now. anyhow, we're still deciding on a LCD or a projector. only problem is we dont have a media room so a projector may not be practical even though i'd be playing on a 100in screen. so as of now, we're thinking 70in SXRD XBR LCD from Sony. 1080p as well. i'll need to buy my own 360 now...lol


----------



## MS81 (Mar 8, 2007)

the 1080p tv I'm getting will be around 1,300-1,400.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 8, 2007)

MS81 said:


> the 1080p tv I'm getting will be around 1,300-1,400.



I'm jealous.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 8, 2007)

SSJ3 just brag on .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> SSJ3 just brag on .



sorry sometimes i cannot help it 



@star

8.1 surround FTW! but ya i do not spend much on my tv setups because i am always on the PC.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 8, 2007)

I hate people with money.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I hate people with money.



lol i don't use money umm well let me rephrase that I trade stuff in , use my loan money from school and what not.  I love off sheetz and ramen noodles which kick ass !


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I hate people with money.



Hustle man, hustle


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> sorry sometimes i cannot help it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, well i have my computer hooked up to me tv so...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hustle man, hustle



I know your hustle is to sell 
*Spoiler*: __ 



lemonade


----------



## slimscane (Mar 8, 2007)

Man, I wish BD wasn't pushed back 

_but_ I finally got crackdown


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I know your hustle is to sell
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



WRONG 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Orange Juice 




Def jam gets better as i go on. I got paul wall, jim jones, luda, and the game on my label. Damn people make me fight for them


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Man, I wish BD wasn't pushed back
> 
> _but_ I finally got crackdown



Really was not pushed back they said "Summer" and well august falls under the last month for summer lol.

gratz on crackdown.

@star

your pc hooked up to your TV? sweet lord, thats more a pain i think but to each his own


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 8, 2007)

haha. well, i have the DVI cable hooked up along with a regular audio cable so i'll get 2.1 surround. that's about it. i mean, i get to choose between a 17in and a 60in. i'd rather play half-life 2 on a 60in of course...lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha. well, i have the DVI cable hooked up along with a regular audio cable so i'll get 2.1 surround. that's about it. i mean, i get to choose between a 17in and a 60in. i'd rather play half-life 2 on a 60in of course...lol



60 inch from  5 to 10 feet away gives the same feeling as a 22 inch does from 1 and a half feet away    but thats cool to do either way though shocked you only get 2.1 i  mean don't you have a audigy platinum sound card? even the regular ones will let you hook your pc up to your digital system.

what resolution do you have your half life 2 setting at?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol i don't use money umm well let me rephrase that I trade stuff in , use my loan money from school and what not.  I love off sheetz and ramen noodles which kick ass !


Wow. On a serious note, you should really get your priories checked out if you're using loan money and such things. As much as I wanted a new flat screen and things, there are other things I need much more. Like paying tuition, food, bills, insurance, food, etc. Just thought I'd throw that out there. Living off ramen = not healthy. You'll eventually get very VERY sick.


slimscane said:


> Man, I wish BD wasn't pushed back
> 
> _but_ I finally got crackdown



I like seeing you on live again.


----------



## Carth304 (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG OFFICIAL RELEASE FOR BD! May 26 if I remember correctly. I preordered it at EBGames and they told me it was coming out someone near there.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Carth304 said:


> OMG OFFICIAL RELEASE FOR BD! May 26 if I remember correctly. I preordered it at EBGames and they told me it was coming out someone near there.



I'm pretty sure SS3 confirmed a august release date.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Wow. On a serious note, you should really get your priories checked out if you're using loan money and such things. As much as I wanted a new flat screen and things, there are other things I need much more. Like paying tuition, food, bills, insurance, food, etc. Just thought I'd throw that out there. Living off ramen = not healthy. You'll eventually get very VERY sick.



well I guess I should have went into more detail because people would ASSUME other things, the money that I  get from college is basically used for living conditions / purposes and I can freely use it to my well being. The apartment fridge is normally full with the stuff I need to eat and breakfast stuff, I have all the proper clothing I need and attire   for interviews etc, I have the essentials for an everyday life and enough to fill the gas tank in my car for my weekly endevers and pay for my bills. 

Ramen and sheetz is typically the "snack" food category and what i eat mainly when i stay up extreamly late (which is what i do almost everyday) . During the day i have the college cafe and other things to feed off of. 


My priories are pretty much in check and I even go to the doctors for checkups, to the dentist and to the eye doctor and even have money for a haircut here and their ( speaking off I need to get one when my spring break starts tomorrow)  

Is it crazy to spend more on something that I do for a living ( pc wise) and fulfill my hobbies a little more than other things? maybe to some but its not to a degree were my life is in danger or I am living off whatever money I get a week.

Speaking of tuition if you already have to start paying off on that HUGE bill thats sucks I pay for the interest payments and what not and save little by little for when I get my four year degree ( already got my two year ) then i have to start paying off not only the interest but the full bill monthly which instead of 200 a month raises up to roughly 400 to 500 a month.  ( although you have to start paying off that big bill 6 months after you graduate or something else which I cannot think of atm , its on the tip of my tounge. )

I appreciate the concern though but i wanted to explain the full detail.




and holy shit I  typed alot so umm I'm going to end it on this gif




@star

danm that really sucks man and half life 2 looks great on 1650 by 1080 resoultion.  Plus ya when you get off that on board sound you get more options opend up to you.



plus yes blue dragon is coming out in august.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Speaking of tuition if you already have to start paying off on that HUGE bill thats sucks I pay for the interest payments and what not and save little by little for when I get my four year degree ( already got my two year ) then i have to start paying off not only the interest but the full bill monthly which instead of 200 a month raises up to roughly 400 to 500 a month.  ( although you have to start paying off that big bill 6 months after you graduate or something else which I cannot think of atm , its on the tip of my tounge. )


Yeah, I pay for tuition all at once for the semester I'm taking since I'm not a constant when it comes to school. Plus rent for my apartment, insurance, and groceries and such things. Extra money isn't something I have to spend, and even if I did, I'd save it, not spend it on things I want, because down the line the things that I NEED to have I don't want to not have money for because of the stuff that I WANTED to buy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

^ ah well that was your choice to not go constant in school if I was in that situation then ya  I would change my spending habits a little but I am not in that situation so I do not have to worry about that.  


like i said above I appreciate the concern about raman food being it unhealthy and all but kind of  went to far into it than the original post intended.

On topic I found this interesting about fable 2 interview this guy thinks of the most interesting things or oddest things in RPGs.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @star
> 
> danm that really sucks man and half life 2 looks great on 1650 by 1080 resoultion.  Plus ya when you get off that on board sound you get more options opend up to you.
> 
> ...



haha. well, when i get the 70in, i will be playing in that resolution since it'll be 1080p. and with martin logan speakers, it wont matter anymore since i'll be going for clarity more than anything.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha. well, when i get the 70in, i will be playing in that resolution since it'll be 1080p. and with martin logan speakers, it wont matter anymore since i'll be going for clarity more than anything.



Nice, Nice . I should have waited on my new monitor because now 3000 to 1 contrast ratio monitors are going to be more common ( mine is 1000 to 1 which is still nice) but still a good investment.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 8, 2007)

haha, the TV i'm getting has a contrast ratio of 10000 to 1. the projector i was looking at was 15000 to one.


----------



## Kon (Mar 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> WRONG
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You all need to learn how to hustle..

HERE IS THE FINAL ANSWER


*Spoiler*: _Dave Chappelle says_ 



GRAPE DRINK


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha, the TV i'm getting is 10000 to 1. the projector i was looking at was 15000 to one.




ok kinda going off topic but this allrealates to the HD ness of 360 so its ok 


so umm wtf? i thought these ratio's are still being testing? or i might be thinking of the 100,000 to 1 ones that were shown at the electronic show ign covered not to long ago ( i forget the name of it but in the gear podcast they talked about these type of displays)


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ok kinda going off topic but this allrealates to the HD ness of 360 so its ok
> 
> 
> so umm wtf? i thought these ratio's are still being testing? or i might be thinking of the 100,000 to 1 ones that were shown at the electronic show ign covered not to long ago ( i forget the name of it but in the gear podcast they talked about these type of displays)



ur prob thinking about the 100000 to 1 ratios. anyhow, its an LCOS (liquid crystal on silicon) display, so not a regular LCD that's why it can have these insane contrast ratios. if u go to the sony style site and check out their SXRD lineup, u can see for yourself. i'm debating, how does component compare to DVI and HDMI on the 360. any difference? little or big?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 9, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ur prob thinking about the 100000 to 1 ratios. anyhow, its an LCOS (liquid crystal on silicon) display, so not a regular LCD that's why it can have these insane contrast ratios. if u go to the sony style site and check out their SXRD lineup, u can see for yourself. i'm debating, how does component compare to DVI and HDMI on the 360. any difference? little or big?



DVI is basically the video portion of HDMI but HDMI also has the digital audio in one line. Both of these connections (DVI and HDMI ) are digital were as Component is Analog ( Digital signals are MORE resistant (ALOT BETTER i should say close to immune )  to noise frequencies like RMI and EMI  ( RMI = Radio Magnetic Interference and EMI is electromagnetic interference )  across the line were Analog is is affected by these ALOT more than digital.

The quality is better ( clarity etc ) on a Digital connection than analog good one to test this is use VGA instead of DVI on your monitor there is a big difference.


Wiki has info on Component video and their info is pretty accurate.




and thx for the tv info i heard about those displays and they are really nice and I was thinking of the 100,000 ratio ones.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> DVI is basically the video portion of HDMI but HDMI also has the digital audio in one line. Both of these connections (DVI and HDMI ) are digital were as Component is Analog ( Digital signals are MORE resistant (ALOT BETTER i should say close to immune )  to noise frequencies like RMI and EMI  ( RMI = Radio Magnetic Interference and EMI is electromagnetic interference )  across the line were Analog is is affected by these ALOT more than digital.
> 
> The quality is better ( clarity etc ) on a Digital connection than analog good one to test this is use VGA instead of DVI on your monitor there is a big difference.
> 
> ...




ic. so that's why a lot of ppl use VGA than DVI. i always thought DVI was better than VGA. so if thats the case,why do all the high end graphics cards have dual dvi outputs with VGA adapters?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 9, 2007)

? alot of people use DVI more than VGA when they have LCD displays not sure why you thought i said people use VGa more than DVI. This is one reason why all the high end video cards have DVI and dual DVI connections on them i cannot wait for ones that had HDMI on them then again that would be interesting and odd.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ? alot of people use DVI more than VGA when they have LCD displays not sure why you thought i said people use VGa more than DVI. This is one reason why all the high end video cards have DVI and dual DVI connections on them i cannot wait for ones that had HDMI on them then again that would be interesting and odd.



haha. i guess i got confused. ok, DVI is better than VGA right? i was looking on TXB forums and quite a bit of ppl use vga over component but not that many use DVI. iwas curious as to why. i was just assuming vga was better but its not?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 9, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha. i guess i got confused. ok, DVI is better than VGA right? i was looking on TXB forums and quite a bit of ppl use vga over component but not that many use DVI. iwas curious as to why. i was just assuming vga was better but its not?



Correct DVI is better than VGA some people do not use it because they A do not have the cable for it or do not really care or do not use their monitors for really high resolutions. 

plus if we are talking about consoles 360 does not have a DVI output if it did i bet alot of people would use it VGA is the only option other than component.

but yes to answer your question DVI is a better video signal than VGA is .


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 9, 2007)

^ah ic. hmm interesting. i dont have a VGA input so that kinda sucks. but i understand now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 9, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^ah ic. hmm interesting. i dont have a VGA input so that kinda sucks. but i understand now.



You can do this, which I've been contemplating when I eventually get a 1080p model that does not have DVI inputs.



It's a VGA to HDMI converter.  You can get 1080i with no problems, but 1080p will not work with all TV models.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't notice the diff between VGA and HDMI.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 9, 2007)

Word on the street is that TMNT will be out on XBLA next Wednesday. =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 9, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^ah ic. hmm interesting. i dont have a VGA input so that kinda sucks. but i understand now.



Their are convetors like DS said but their not as good as getting the real thing. Plus  you can get the HD cables for 360 anyways instead of using component or VGA i just wish microsoft released a DVI verison of the VGA thing that would make things MUCH, MUCH SWEETER. 



@MS81

Their is a differance expecially on bigger displays and when outputing at a higher resoultion ( true 1080p not upscaled)

@DS 

HELL YES , what TMNT game is it? i hope its the good one


----------



## slimscane (Mar 11, 2007)

In case anyone really _needed_ confirmation, Cliffy B confirmed Gear of War 2. 

I love crackdown, but it is so short, I have only had it for, like, 3 days, and I have almost beaten it already, and the only skill without 4 stars is driving


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 11, 2007)

gears of war was meant to be a trilogy wasnt it? has there been a release date for GoW 2?


----------



## slimscane (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think so,  is the interview type thing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2007)

interesting//... Also since i am on spring break i am going for the 5 day and 7 day survival day acheivements! this is going to take 14 hours straight to do  no saves or anything but i am determined!


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> In case anyone really _needed_ confirmation, Cliffy B confirmed Gear of War 2.



Huzzah!

Worms is addicting. :S


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 11, 2007)

Why wouldn't there be a GOW2? it would be stupid not to release the second installment. Everyone saw how much money it made, I haven't saw such a buzz over a game since the first Halo.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Their are convetors like DS said but their not as good as getting the real thing. Plus  you can get the HD cables for 360 anyways instead of using component or VGA i just wish microsoft released a DVI verison of the VGA thing that would make things MUCH, MUCH SWEETER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'll have to wait to get my 1080P Westinghouse to see the diff.
so you R saying that Qaulity wise PS3 1080P wins?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2007)

MS81 said:


> Then I'll have to wait to get my 1080P Westinghouse to see the diff.
> so you R saying that Qaulity wise PS3 1080P wins?



Well upscaling is not as good as true output od 1080p , but like DS said depends on how big your screen is etc plus the differance between 1080i and P is minumal at best.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 11, 2007)

^  the 1080p/i plus it also matters how close you are to the tv  set.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 11, 2007)

^that's what im thinking especially since i dont have a media room. but man, 100in screen even during the day. omg. they're both LCOS sets but yeah.

@ssj3, i'm going to be about 15-20 ft from the screen.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well upscaling is not as good as true output od 1080p , but like DS said depends on how big your screen is etc plus the difference between 1080i and P is *minimal* at best.



That's a bold statement there (pun intended  )

since there's a big difference. 480i, 720i (haven't seen this one and i don't know if it even exist), 1080i. are more prone to artifacts and combing than their "p" counterparts.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

True you got a point their but then 200 more dollars is at stake for true 1080p output i mean is it really woth it?i guess  i was basing my "minumal" statement off that.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

Well i'm going to sell this four coin collection on ebay and make something like 1,250$ but some goes to my mom rest to me. So looks like i can get a extra game this month


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> True you got a point their but then 200 more dollars is at stake for true 1080p output i mean is it really worth it?i guess  i was basing my "minimal" statement off that.



Well since i came late to the argument and quite lazy to read it all i will say this  :

if the TV(LCD, plasma, projector, whatever), is 45" or more, then go for it pay the 200 more since you'll get a better quality image less prone to combing and artifacts.... below that, the lines are so close that it doesn't make the difference. 

a progressive feed will always be much better than an interlaced one.

the thing is how big is the screen to notice the difference in lines.

on the X360 front:

damn i finally had a 360 weekend (been a while since i had one), fight night 3 has been really cool to me and had a great tourney of GoW.



			
				staradderdragoon said:
			
		

> @kami-sama
> there isnt a 720i



i knew it....


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> What lag ???? I play on that setting
> 
> In other news I got worms  so if you lot fancey a bash when bordom kicks in tag is *hisanslips*
> 
> and why didnt you bastards tell me there was a free southpark ep floating about on live



like kami-sama said, it depends on how big ur screen size is. i play on a 60in LCD . thats also why i dont go DLP when it's 50in or bigger since DLP has a color wheel which introduces lag and artifacts. the south park ep is HD also i think....


----------



## slimscane (Mar 12, 2007)

I am pretty sure we did say that there was a free HD southpark episode on live a few pages back, you just were paying attention


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

i kinda figured the sony ones are the only good ones.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i kinda figured the sony ones are the only good ones.



they're pretty good. my LCD is a Sony but it does soo much better in progressive than interlaced. 1080i would look good only like on Discovery Channel HD...lol. ah well, once u have 1080p, there isnt any reason to go to interlaced anymore. i havent seen what HD gaming looks like on an LCOS set but i'll see soon....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

thank goodness my hd monitor does not lag on 1080i games  


one reason why i wait a few years especially since hd is not a well rounded standard yet in the america's etc , paitence pays off!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 12, 2007)

To have big tv you must have a big living room.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 12, 2007)

its decent sized. like 25 x 25 i think? but thats not true, u dont need a big living room for a big tv. ive seen ppl stick a 55in DLP in their room and its like 1/3 of the size of my living room.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

what i mean by being paitent is not screen size. far from it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> what i mean by being paitent is not screen size. far from it.



what did u mean then? lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> what did u mean then? lol.



ratio and pixel mapping and other features =0 plus the great sets still cost to much way to much so by 2008/9 they will be cheaper and more consumers will own more HD's sets ( hopefully) 


a line from dead rising


*FANTASTIC!*


i had my camera and was taking pictures of some peeps at my house lol and i said that and i had to play dead rising.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 13, 2007)

What happend to Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars? They changed the release date. The PC version will still be released in March...
I do not wanna wait to long for the 360 version...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2007)

Everything is delayed on a console


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ratio and pixel mapping and other features =0 plus the great sets still cost to much way to much so by 2008/9 they will be cheaper and more consumers will own more HD's sets ( hopefully)
> 
> 
> a line from dead rising
> ...



what's considered a great set and whats considered costing too much? im just curious.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i kinda figured the sony ones are the only good ones.



nah westinghouse is good and Olevia LCD  goes up to 1080i.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 13, 2007)

TMNT comming out tomorrow :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2007)

Only 400 points, WIN!


----------



## MS81 (Mar 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Only 400 points, WIN!



yeah I'm getting my points now from the mall and I'll save the rest of the points for SOTN.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49888943/[/iurl]


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49888943/[/iurl]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2007)

WoW that looks more fun then the actual game, lmao


----------



## MS81 (Mar 13, 2007)

mega64 guys always make me laugh.

I love the paper boy vid.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 13, 2007)

who's up for some turtle time? 

like i said i hope they also port the turtles in time, the simpsons and hopefully xmen


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm totally down for multi TMNT.  I'm really excited this game is coming out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

what one is it? i wish it was turtles in time one  but still is quite nice i will get it as well


----------



## MS81 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> what one is it? i wish it was space in time one  but still is quite nice i will get it as well



yeah Turtles in time was better but as long as we get TMNT game I'm happy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 13, 2007)

turtles in time would be awesome 
man I gotta get xbox live soon >___> damn that wireless connection (and the super expensive wi fi adapter) T____T


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

ya same here. but i realized nintendo published space and time ( im pretty sure) so it will be on the VC and i get this 360 one? freaking awesome i have to say. Just like how i can get super castlevania 4 on the VC and soon SOTN on 360 cannot beat that combo.


Soon i am going to be getting two dead rising acheivements or i should say starting to get them. the 5 day and 7 day survial ones. 7 day one is roughly 14 hours straight! going to be the long haul i can tell you that i am getting the ice tea and all the food i need ready for this event.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> what one is it? i wish it was space in time one  but still is quite nice i will get it as well



turtles in time son  

and don't worry it's all good. the first arcade was great and i remember having the nes port of it.  oh the good times......

NOW bring me some SNK and some Radiant silvergun XBLA 

also castle crashers isn't coming until 2008, the only game that has the potential to revive my old guardian heroes flame (which burned out so long ago)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

castle crashers got a few awards at the GDC awards last week. i liked the game reminds me of the great past side scroller games i used to play on the SNEs/sega



whoops on the space thing


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> castle crashers got a few awards at the GDC awards last week. i liked the game reminds me of the great past side scroller games i used to play on the SNEs/sega
> 
> 
> 
> whoops on the space thing



Sadly side-scrollers peaked with Guardian Heroes..... no game has come to match the greatness.

i see so much potential with XBLA, that it angers me that poor choices are made or opportunities are passed up.

i remember reading an interview with treasure on XBLA support and games for the 360 and i was so filled with anger that the most obvious question was not asked


----------



## Corruption (Mar 13, 2007)

I heard you can use a keyboard and mouse for UT3 on ps3. Is there any news about this for 360? If so I'm getting it for 360...cause i'm not getting my new pc until a few months later then that, so my 360 will be able to handle it better then my current pc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

If the ps3 verison can so can the 360 etc, Epic games allready said that they are going to make all cross platform verisons of UT3 that and you can play with each other and what not. So playing with Pc people would be unfair. Do not worry 360 verison will be the same as the ps3 one.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

so ps3 ppl can play with 360 ppl can play with pc ppl? awesome. but bungie wont be doing this so PC ppl will still have a huge advantage when Halo 2 comes out.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't hear anything like that 

Last I checked, the only shooter scheduled to be cross platform is Shadowrun. On top of that, I don't think you will be able to use a mouse and keyboard on the 360 version of UT3, because you can't you mice at all.

I will get TMNT for sure (online pending). Ssj3, it would be better if Turtles in Time was on 360, because then it online, but the original is awesome too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

I do not think the 360 cannot use a mouse it's just that most games are not programmed for it but i am sure its more than capable of doing so. 


My summer seems to be good for video games. Mass effect, super paper mario, and a few others will keep me happy till august when blue dragon comes out.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

haha. i just need to get my ps3 from asia and a 360 and i'll be set playing forza 2 all summer. all that on top of an upgraded home theater setup and its gonna be all fun.....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, the joys of having money.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya same here. but i realized nintendo published space and time ( im pretty sure) so it will be on the VC and i get this 360 one? freaking awesome i have to say. Just like how i can get super castlevania 4 on the VC and soon SOTN on 360 cannot beat that combo.
> 
> 
> Soon i am going to be getting two dead rising acheivements or i should say starting to get them. the 5 day and 7 day survial ones. 7 day one is roughly 14 hours straight! going to be the long haul i can tell you that i am getting the ice tea and all the food i need ready for this event.



I think they liscensed the super nes version not the arcade version.

BTW what's the most points a game ever cost?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

Who's your favorite turtle?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 13, 2007)

*Kami-Sama*, I'm always just signing off GoW when you send me invites. Don't think I'm ignoring you or anything. ><

I promise I'll play you soon. Well, me or my roommate.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Oh, the joys of having money.



or the skills at manipulating ur parents into making them think they know what they want. my dad has been wanting a ps3 lately though and a new tv. i just pointed in a direction and he followed. kinda like how i got him in the graphics card phase....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

You're just a mastermind aren't you.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 13, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> or the skills at manipulating ur parents into making them think they know what they want. my dad has been wanting a ps3 lately though and a new tv. i just pointed in a direction and he followed. kinda like how i got him in the graphics card phase....



Meh.
A] I don't live with my parents
B] I don't manipulate them because they're my family. I know that my mom or my dad doesn't have the money to buy such things as new systems, I'd rather have food on the table when I visit. Presents are fine on my birthday and such things, but I don't expect anything crazy expensive.

You know whats a good way to get money to get new things like consoles and games? Get a job.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 13, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Meh.
> A] I don't live with my parents
> B] I don't manipulate them because they're my family. I know that my mom or my dad doesn't have the money to buy such things as new systems, I'd rather have food on the table when I visit. Presents are fine on my birthday and such things, but I don't expect anything crazy expensive.
> 
> You know whats a good way to get money to get new things like consoles and games? Get a job.



haha. well i do have a job actually. thing is, i'm moving out after this semester since im going to college so it doesnt matter. i'm not taking their new tv or ps3 with me. i'm buying my own 360 with my own money. they'll be happy with their new hi-def setup. my dad constantly thanks me for helping him pick parts for his pc. i mean, he wanted to get a 6600gt and i was like noooo. go big. go at least 7800gtx and so he did and doesnt regret it. he plays f.e.a.r. believe it or not and wouldnt be able to handle it as well as he does right now if he had gone the 6600gt.

the tv. someone had to decide. i mean, he almost went DLP which would have been a huge mistake. sometimes, u just gotta spend and sometimes u gotta save. 

in the end, anything i suggest, i dont take with me. so they end up living comfortably.

@hell on earth

its not hard when ur dad is a tech savvy like a teenager. i mean he loves gears of war and played it when i was borrowing the 360. only thing is, my mom doesnt see the xbox has a multipurpose console even though i can go buy an hd-dvd thing. she also thinks the ps3 looks prettier so we'll have to settle for that. not to mention, i cant find anywhere where i can buy a 360 for 80% of the price. but i can for a ps3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, the sweet simplicity of living with parents whilst going through college, easy sweet bliss it ish >:3

Also SSH3, the summer looks good, but doesn't Super Paper Mario...come out in the spring, not summer?


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 14, 2007)

Who here has played Elder scrolls Oblivion?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Who here has played Elder scrolls Oblivion?



You're about to get lynched.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 14, 2007)

Bring it on i say  i fear not you and your knots.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2007)

lmao, I just watched the new army of two trailer 
I gotta have that game! 

"what, you think your McGuyver?"


----------



## MS81 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm really tired of Shooters whatever happened to regular action games?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 14, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> *Kami-Sama*, I'm always just signing off GoW when you send me invites. Don't think I'm ignoring you or anything. ><
> 
> I promise I'll play you soon. Well, me or my roommate.



Don't worry at all s 

@SSJ3: as for the turtles in time for the VC. That game doesn't exits to me, since more likely Nintendo is going to put out *their* nerfed out Snes ver of the game.  which sucks so much ass. 

- no 4 player support.
- it can only handle 6 characters at the screen at a time. 2 turtles 4 baddies.
- They NERFED both skate board stages. this actually got me fisically angry when i was a kid, since those 2 stages were the ones i was more looking for.
For Christ sake even the NES PORT of the first game had a skating stage the way it was supposed to be, and the SNES couldn't handle it?????? lazy programming i say 
- They dare and i repeat DARE to change the cool looking lightsaber wielding final boss shredder, for a lame mutant shredder.

And this is what i hate about VC and nintendo pride, they know there's an arcade that is better, but they insist on porting the Snes, Nes ver just because is nintendo.

and yea, i know my turtles.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

Cliffy B interview answering questions from the TXB forums [kuro-hana] Death Note 22 (MethaX - DDL)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2007)

man, sounds like I've been missing out on the turtles in time :0
I've only played the snes version (no arcades in sweden, at least not where I live) -___-


----------



## MS81 (Mar 14, 2007)

I beat TMNT and unlocked 2 Achievements hopefully I can unlock the rest those shits is hard to unlock.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I beat TMNT and unlocked 2 Achievements hopefully I can unlock the rest those shits is hard to unlock.



i'm at work now so i haven't played it yet  


how is it?

have you MP?

is it a good port?

how are the controls? 

i demand to know  hehehe


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 14, 2007)

Me and my friends are doing a Multiplayer run tonight around 9:30. We need a Mikey and we got the whole squad. Anyone interested?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

^I'll try to come, Not saying i'm the best but if i get the game in time i'll come.


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 14, 2007)

Its all for fun. Pm your gametag.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 14, 2007)

Just look at his sig 

here is an interesting rumor Official Xbox Mag's 5 Games Being Kept Secret

I want KotORIII so _bad_


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

Knights 3 would be a dream come true.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

> Blue Dragon: State of the Localization
> Sakaguchi's epic RPG is coming soon to the States. We take a look inside the translation process to learn more about what we can expect when Blue Dragon arrives.






=0


> Ya my 360 and dead rising almost went out the damn window today . Wanted to get the 5 day survial achievment ( you get a lazer sword from this as well) and i thought i would get the 7 day to. Well i died at 4 days 10 hours in. Damn capcom made it so rough to get food at that point its crazy, I did mess up a few times but damn it to hell.
> 
> 
> I got one achievment out of the whole ordeal but it was not the one i wanted. Ah well 640 or 700 out of 1000 now. Sheesh capcom i hate them today just because that was alot of time i droped just trying to get that damn thing
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 15, 2007)

Blue Dragon is definitely coming home with me.


----------



## R3trograde (Mar 15, 2007)

Shivering Isles a week from next monday! Can I get a hell yes?


----------



## slimscane (Mar 15, 2007)

Seriously?!


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 16, 2007)

Halo 3 this september?! Interesting development I found just a couple of hours ago at the ign site. It seems like someone leaked information that Halo 3 will be released in september. But just to give you the heads up. ign contacted microsoft and said no official date is yet to be announced. All they said is it will ship in Fall. It was interesting find simply because it was one, a shocker and two, it would be kind of cool for it to fall near my birthday. Rumor though and doubt it.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## MS81 (Mar 16, 2007)

damn I want to hear some news about Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

LucasArts confirmed that KOTOR isn't finished, so :3

All that I know of Lost Odyssey is that it is supposed to have a worldwide launch, and around the end of the year. Oh, and the voices are set to match the US version <3. I'm guessing you already knew this.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 16, 2007)

If that rumor I posted towards the top of the page is correct, then Bioware already has it in development


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 16, 2007)

I finally got X Box Live. Add my gamertag: Bilawal.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2007)

So  ign put up that on march 22nd Castlvania SOTN will go on Xbox live arcade for 800 points ( 10 US dollars )


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So  ign put up that on march 22nd Castlvania SOTN will go on Xbox live arcade for 800 points ( 10 US dollars )



Damn, next week is going to hurt the wallet.  First Armored Core 4, EDFX, and Virtua Tennis 3 (which I've preordered all of them) and now this?  The past couple months have been awesome to say the least.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Damn, next week is going to hurt the wallet.  First Armored Core 4, EDFX, and Virtua Tennis 3 (which I've preordered all of them) and now this?  The past couple months have been awesome to say the least.



Why are you buying Armored Core 4?  If you really love the series, you will NOT buy it, along with every other idiot who keeps letting the developers pump out shitty ACs and make huge profits off of it.  I'd rather take the chance that if I, and other intelligent AC fans stop buying them, then perhaps the developer will get the message and start changing up the flow of the game.  I can't see this series get worse and worse any longer.

It's about time the developers wised up and realized that just because the series worked on PS1, doesn't mean they can put out the same game with tweaked mechanics and better graphics every time.  I love the series, but enough is enough.  This series needs a fucking redo.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

But Donkey I don't have a 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2007)

i got ahead of ya on the SOTN slime   ( check previous pages =0 )


but ya i got done reading about Eternal Sonata (Trusty Bell) that RPG reminds me of grandia series for some reason ( the battle system seems simliar) and how the character deisgn is. Looks quite nice i have to say but i wont have enough money for all these 60 dollar games in the summer lol.

great news about katamari!! i mean 29.99? i cannot pass that up !


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2007)

29.99 is the Wii version.

39.99 is the PS3/360 version. >__>


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2007)

^Me too, blue dragon + Sonata are looking good. Katamari was always stupid to me so i get to save some money for those two


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 17, 2007)

I've never tried any katamari games, though I love the soundtracks <3
might try this one then, when it comes :3


----------



## Corruption (Mar 18, 2007)

So many rpg's to get this year. Mass Effect, Blue Dragon, Eternal Sonata, Lost Oddyssey. Not sure if i'll have enough money for all of these.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

^Eh four isn't to much. Now the following year may hurt, cause i'm expecting more RPG's from both 360 AND ps3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> So many rpg's to get this year. Mass Effect, Blue Dragon, Eternal Sonata, Lost Oddyssey. Not sure if i'll have enough money for all of these.



I agree with you there. Mass effect will hit in june ( thats very possible) blue dragon in august  LO was a worldwide release in the fall and eternal sonata? not sure about that release.

although i am more pumped up for LO amd BD than ME but i will still get mass effect just because it will hold me over till august lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Is mass effect really coming sooner then blue dragon? Humm hope it's polished enough.


----------



## DanteThePyro (Mar 18, 2007)

GAH!!! my 360 melted the other day   now im back on my old box


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 18, 2007)

looks like this is going to be a rather expensive summer 
especially if Tenchu will hit stores around the same time (june, somewhere) :/

and I still need to get over a Wii aswell -__-


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 18, 2007)

DanteThePyro said:


> GAH!!! my 360 melted the other day   now im back on my old box



I feel your pain. My friends just bite the dust a couple of days ago. I had one of my other gamertags there and which I have most of my points and now it is temporarily gone (I will retreive it).


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> I feel your pain. My friends just bite the dust a couple of days ago. I had one of my other gamertags there and which I have most of my points and now it is temporarily gone (I will retreive it).



Well, I know now because of the dumbasses who banned me from the gaming forum that saying *anything* about the 360 being manufactured wrong and eating discs/crashing and burning will get you made fun of, and then banned.  So make sure you say it's your fault, or else you'll have to argue with a few cockdumps about how you're not stupid for saying the 360 is defective and then get banned for standing up for your point.

Good to be back.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice, so alot of RPG's to play this summer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

ya that eye thing bugged me as well. ( and alot of ign staff lol ) reason why mass effect must come out is the fact the book that the whole story is based around is coming out in the same time frame so would be kinda dumb to have it far out there.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya that eye thing bugged me as well. ( and alot of ign staff lol ) reason why mass effect must come out is the fact the book that the whole story is based around is coming out in the same time frame so would be kinda dumb to have it far out there.



So is the book going to be the entire Mass Effect story, a novelization of the first game, a prequel, or a spin-off?  I think I heard of the book, but I can't seem to find any concrete evidence of what the story is going to be.

If it's going to contain the entire trilogy's story, that'll be pretty lame.  And, if you ask me, a really bad idea.  I can't see that being the case, unless whoever's publishing the game is a complete moron.

*Edit:*  I overlooked the little tiny Wiki entry on the novel.  It's a prequel.  It's supposed to be coming out in May, so hopefully the game will come out around then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

Well they been saying june/july ( well inside resources anyways) would be nice i mean i will most likely pick it up play that and wait for BD.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Well, I know now because of the dumbasses who banned me from the gaming forum that saying *anything* about the 360 being manufactured wrong and eating discs/crashing and burning will get you made fun of, and then banned.  So make sure you say it's your fault, or else you'll have to argue with a few cockdumps about how you're not stupid for saying the 360 is defective and then get banned for standing up for your point.
> 
> Good to be back.



It's one thing to defend your point, there's nothing wrong with that.  It's how you went about doing it is another story.  Anything can be done in a civil manner, you chose not to and still you continue to do the same thing, which is why you've been banned more than once from this section.  Welcome back. =)

Anyway, I'm enjoying the VT3 demo.  I'm looking forward to playing that sucker online with a custom character.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's one thing to defend your point, there's nothing wrong with that.  It's how you went about doing it is another story.  Anything can be done in a civil manner, you chose not to and still you continue to do the same thing, which is why you've been banned more than once from this section.  Welcome back. =)
> 
> Anyway, I'm enjoying the VT3 demo.  I'm looking forward to playing that sucker online with a custom character.



True, I wasn't civil.  It was a conscious choice though.  I really don't want to argue about it again, but my last post was made to be funny, satirical, not reopen the fight.  Hopefully someone laughed/chuckled/found it humorous.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

Kduff said:


> True, I wasn't civil.  It was a conscious choice though.  I really don't want to argue about it again, but my last post was made to be funny, satirical, not reopen the fight.  Hopefully someone laughed/chuckled/found it humorous.



It's all in good fun.  

BTW, has anyone seen the info about clans and whatnot on the new Spring Update for XBOX Live?  It seems as if they're made seperately from the game themselves.  It'd be cool to have one with just NF people here.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 18, 2007)

I played the VT3 demo... I sucked  I really liked Top Spin when I played it for the original xbox, I wonder if I could find Top Spin 2 on the cheap.

wow, so it is like, clans through Live? That is really awesome :amazed

I wouldn't mind being in a NF clan.  The next iteration of the 360 News and Discussion Thread could be subtitled "(and NF Live clan)"


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I played the VT3 demo... I sucked  I really liked Top Spin when I played it for the original xbox, I wonder if I could find Top Spin 2 on the cheap.
> 
> wow, so it is like, clans through Live? That is really awesome :amazed
> 
> I wouldn't mind being in a NF clan.



I haven't been on Live since Halo 2 first came out, but I thought Live already had clans and whatnot?  Am I wrong, or are you talking about added functionality to clans or something along those lines?


----------



## slimscane (Mar 18, 2007)

Clans were on a game by game basis, of course it still had clans, but this is talking about managing clans through the actual Live interface.

(I just realized... Rock Lee and I (_especially_ Rock Lee) need to make new Wii and 360 threds XD)


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Clans were on a game by game basis, of course it still had clans, but this is talking about managing clans through the actual Live interface.
> 
> (I just realized... Rock Lee and I (_especially_ Rock Lee) need to make new Wii and 360 threds XD)



Oh, okay.  I will hopefully have a 360 by Summer for Mass Effect, so I may have to look into that.  Although I'm more of a loner, and I don't always enjoy clans.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 18, 2007)

but this one would be filled with people from _Naruto Fan_  Basically an unbeatable offer!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> but this one would be filled with people from _Naruto Fan_  Basically an unbeatable offer!



LOL, it'd be easier to filter who is from NF too.  All these names I can't remember for shit, especially since a lot of people don't have the same tags from NF.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

i have the same tag! to a point some bastid took Ssj3_goku so i had to add san at the end.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> but this one would be filled with people from _Naruto Fan_  Basically an unbeatable offer!



Haha, well, considering most of the people here who I added as friends on my Wii haven't added me back, I doubt I'd be very welcome.  I guess people just don't enjoy my Sam Kinison stylings.  If you don't get that reference, you just don't know what funny is.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 18, 2007)

People with 360's are nicer than people with Wii's. Wii owners are always angry because they have to deal with "friend codes" 

Mine is exactly the same (slimscane is never taken anywhere, but just in case, I was a beta tester for Live)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine is in the sig, anyone who askes me to be a friend i invite, then again i don't think i'm the most wanted friend on this forum  *But i like that ^_^*


----------



## slimscane (Mar 18, 2007)

well, adding friends is also alot easier than wii, it might would be easier on Wii if when one of you put in the other's code, it sent the other person "8435-5102-0458-2632 wants to be your friend, do you accept?"


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

^I hate friends code, stupid shit if you ask me. XBOX live FTMFW


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

2 more days and earth defense is mine!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

EDF looks really fun, but Armored Core 4 and Virtua Tennis 3 come first.  Can't wait to see how many Prince of Tennis characters people make in that game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 19, 2007)

I ask this alot about games,mainly since it something I really want to know, and information about it is often hard to find any official word on: is there any (offline, <- this part is what I find the hardest to find info on) multiplayer/coop for Armored core 4?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 19, 2007)

2 more days til SOTN.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I ask this alot about games,mainly since it something I really want to know, and information about it is often hard to find any official word on: is there any (offline, <- this part is what I find the hardest to find info on) multiplayer/coop for Armored core 4?



I don't know about that tbh.  In fact, besides from what we already know about AC4, I don't think there's been a review yet for the game which should be out by at least tomorrow, if not wednesday.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 19, 2007)

what's new about SOTN?


----------



## Kduff (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I don't know about that tbh.  In fact, besides from what we already know about AC4, I don't think there's been a review yet for the game which should be out by at least tomorrow, if not wednesday.



AC4 got reviewed in this month's EGM, and got two 4's and a 6.5, for the same fucking reasons it got shitty scores on the last game.  Don't buy it, or they will NEVER change the things that are wrong with it.

Don't buy it if you want to see better Armored Core games in the future.  If they can pump out crap AC after crap AC, and everyone just goes ahead and buys it, then they're never going to have a reason to make some changes that the series DESPERATELY needs.  I love Armored Core, have since the first game on Playstation, but I'm not going to buy shitty games and support the people who make them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Have you played the demo, because AC4 is exactly headed in the right direction with the change of gameplay.  It's 100x faster than AC3 and everything is so boost happy and awesome.  Everything is much more responsive and the balance between cores is a lot better.  Quick boost has become such an integral part of  the gameplay system and it makes you feel that this is how Armored Core should have been from the beginning.  Targeting is much more improved since you no longer are required to point said box in a certain direction to fire away.  Auto-aiming is there, but can be pretty much made non-existent when playing against a competent player or computer who uses quick boost well.  I've played the demo almost everyday and my brother, who is the biggest AC nut, is very excited for the game to come out this week.  

I was looking for more informed opinions on the differences between the PS3 version (possibly upgraded from the JP version) and the 360.  I've seen the visual differences (360 has the better framerate and AA) but I wanted to make sure I was getting the right one in the end.

In short, AC4 doesn't suck as it the gameplay is tons better than the past AC games.

And on another note, looks like Virtua Tennis 3's online mode is rather painless and lag free. =)


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 19, 2007)

Slimey;
Do you happen to own Gears of War and are you any good at it? ;3


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

I do own Gears, but I am not sure if I am good at it, I haven't played online enough to find out, but when I have played I have always done alright  (my pride as a gamer is strong). 

I have been getting on live alot more these days, but lately I have been playing Crackdown (only, like, four achievements left!). I saw you online alot (in fact, it was strange to me when you _weren't_ ), I _almost_ tried to get into a game of gears with you, but then I had to go eat dinner, it is tough managing your 360 time when you only have the weekends to play!


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I do own Gears, but I am not sure if I am good at it, I haven't played online enough to find out, but when I have played I have always done alright  (my pride as a gamer is strong).
> 
> I have been getting on live alot more these days, but lately I have been playing Crackdown (only, like, four achievements left!). I saw you online alot (in fact, it was strange to me when you _weren't_ ), I _almost_ tried to get into a game of gears with you, but then I had to go eat dinner, it is tough managing your 360 time when you only have the weekends to play!



My roommate or me is always on the 360 = always online. xD

I'm having a little online tourney with Vash and his friend, and my roommate and me, and I was going to see if you wanted to play too, and he could find someone else to go on his side.

I'd ask David, but he's out of practice and would probably shoot the wrong people. v_v


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm out of practice too, but I promise I won't shoot the wrong people 

When is this going to happen though, because that could possibly rule me out


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 19, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I'd ask David, but he's out of practice and would probably shoot the wrong people. v_v



Maybe I'll just aim for you then. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Maybe I'll just aim for you then. XD



Thats the most fun in crackdown  my friend will not play with me anymore i just keep driving cars over him.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I'm out of practice too, but I promise I won't shoot the wrong people
> 
> When is this going to happen though, because that could possibly rule me out



March 29th good sir.



Donkey Show said:


> Maybe I'll just aim for you then. XD


Aw. Tough love baby.
I'll considered it a love tap.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Devil may cry 4 goes PC and XBOX 360 with PS3.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

*Checks calender*




Worst fear confirmed (well, not _real_ worst fear, that spot belongs to mutant spiders that shoot syringes), I can't play with you guys  Sorry THC, I fail.


edit: wow, it came true! I finally get to play DMC!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Devil may cry on XBOX 360 wasn't a big surprise to me, since dead rising 2 and lost planet 2 will be on PS3 aswell but PC? What the fuck...


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> *Checks calender*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now I have to ask David. 
And he's gunna shoot me the entire time. T___T


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

When were lost planet 2 and dead rising 2 announced? 

I know, I'm sorry, David is mean, he wouldn't even ever let me catch up in Geometry Wars, he was all like "You aren't allowed to even get to 1.5 million, but I will go on and get 2!". And then he laughed at me


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 19, 2007)

Lost  Planet and Dead Rising on a PS3???


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

It's capcom, very few games they make DON'T have sequels...actually none really


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't doubt that this will happen, but last I checked they weren't even announced, so they couldn't be multi platform


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Devil may cry 4 goes PC and XBOX 360 with PS3.




wow well  was expected. Reason why dead rising and lost planet stayed on 360 ( they were going to go cross platform ) Microsoft payed a CRAP load of money for them to stay. Both sold well to so it worked out for them.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

They will be. Hell i can see monster hunter 3 now going to XBOX 360 aswell. Everything capcom makes now, haha. Owell ima get it for PS3 for the motion sensor part, but atleast 360 owners who don't have ps3 can get a dose of one of the best action games out there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Reason why you are seeing these go cross platform is because of the poor sales of the PS3 currently and the cost to make these games. Microsoft will pay alot of money to keep there exclusives they already have and it paied off for them.

Dead rising is close to 2 million sold world wide and I forget what lost planent is at i think its at 1 mill.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Still seeing both sequels going on PS3, hell even the Wii with a major lowdown on graphics. It's capcom


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

just to let you know sony does not pay for the exclusives ( they even stated this ) Capcom cares about one thing and thats $$$.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

So your telling me Capcom makes more money from Microsoft then they would putting a game multi-plat?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> When were lost planet 2 and dead rising 2 announced?
> 
> I know, I'm sorry, David is mean, he wouldn't even ever let me catch up in Geometry Wars, he was all like "You aren't allowed to even get to 1.5 million, but I will go on and get 2!". And then he laughed at me



I know. He did that with DOA. I was like I dunno how to counter and then he countered me the entire time. T___T
You've let me down, my dearest Slimey.  

Devil May Cry to 360 sounds gooooood. :3

*EDIT;*
Capcom cares about their customers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So your telling me Capcom makes more money from Microsoft then they would putting a game multi-plat?



Yes, because Microsoft gave them extra money to keep dead rising and lost planet exclusive to there system. Plus on top of that they sold quite well Capcom made a good amount of money off those games thats for sure.


If they did not pay for the exclusive stuff then it would most likely go cross platform.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

Chances are, it isn't like porting a game to another console is free, the development costs are monumental on the PS3, and in a day and age where a game is either a hit or it doesn't break even, then having a company pay you tons of money for exclusivity (i.e. you making money even before it ships) could very well be worth it.

THC, I never played you guys in DOA4 either (which I personally wanted to do), I drop the ball on all accounts! :amazed I would bring my 360 up to college so I could play during the week, but, you know how your room mate plays your 360 alot? Well, I wouldn't really trust my sweetmates with that :S So have some pity


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Chances are, it isn't like porting a game to another console is free, the development costs are monumental on the PS3, and in a day and age where a game is either a hit or it doesn't break even, then having a company pay you tons of money for exclusivity (i.e. you making money even before it ships) could very well be worth it.



Thing that shocks me is that the PC version , 360 version and PS3 version are all coming out on the same day so this had to be in the making for a while on all consoles or something.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

I am thinking that it must be an easy transition from 360 to PC, that is the only thing I could imagine. Anyone know how well RE4 sold on PC? It couldn't have been too great.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> THC, I never played you guys in DOA4 either (which I personally wanted to do), I drop the ball on all accounts! :amazed I would bring my 360 up to college so I could play during the week, but, you know how your room mate plays your 360 alot? Well, I wouldn't really trust my sweetmates with that :S So have some pity



Ohh, well, you and me on DOA then, sometime soon. :3
And I'll forgive you this time, but next time


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes, because Microsoft gave them extra money to keep dead rising and lost planet exclusive to there system. Plus on top of that they sold quite well Capcom made a good amount of money off those games thats for sure.
> 
> 
> If they did not pay for the exclusive stuff then it would most likely go cross platform.



They paid to keep the series exclusive or just the first one? Also where did you get this info?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I am thinking that it must be an easy transition from 360 to PC, that is the only thing I could imagine. Anyone know how well RE4 sold on PC? It couldn't have been too great.



I did not even know RE4 came out on PC yet i have not seen it anywhere.

The transition from 360 to PC is not hard from what developers say but from 360 to PS3 and visa versa it is so they had to work on that process for a while before they made this announcement.

@crazy

there has been no confirmation on Dead rising 2 ( just rumors ) or lost planet. Plus this information was posted a while ago in previous Discussion threads and also on ign.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I am thinking that it must be an easy transition from 360 to PC, that is the only thing I could imagine. Anyone know how well RE4 sold on PC? It couldn't have been too great.


 
The US version hasn't been released yet.
But the EU version was released about 2 weeks ago, probably too early for sales numbers.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

SS3 it's capcom, which game did they make that DIDN'T have a sequel? LOL. As for this Microsoft paying for dead rising and Lost planet, i don't remember this, or seeing it on IGN. Seen Lost planet and dead rising, both selling over 1 mil, this more a reason for it's sequels to be on multi.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 19, 2007)

THC . I am not too comfortable with the 2 strikes policy, but I am willing to accept my fate if that dreadful day comes 

Ssj3, yeah, I saw some videos of it a while back except it wasn't even as good as the PS2 version :S

edit: Ah, moondoggie seems to know a good bit more than I do on the subject


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

Well ubisoft i think is publishing the PC verison ( =/ ) and honestly i wonder how high i can pump the resolution up to.


but I will say this it was  a smart choice to choose a 360 over a Ps3 imo, whats next mgs4?  I just feel that my 400 dollar investment in the 360 was a wise choice for next gen graphical system.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> edit: Ah, moondoggie seems to know a good bit more than I do on the subject


 
Oh it's nothing, just something I read up on a while ago.  
Though I am certain your right when it comes to it sales, it's a great game but it's quite old now for a port. heh


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 19, 2007)

ya your right it is old for a port, I wonder how much it will cost , plus putting games on PC's cost nothing ( in terms of licensing fees and what not )


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

Tomorrow is earth defense force! I gotta get a hold of that damn ebay money, whats' taking so long  Really i want that game badly.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2007)

No only private chat so far, i wish a whole chatroom, would be easier in most games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 20, 2007)

Ah well hopefully in the next update 



plus it was not very fast for people to start making stuff like this 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakaguchi Talks Console Wars and RPGs
By Colin Campbell 	Print   |   Send to a friend   |   Email the editor
Mistwalker boss Hironobu Sakaguchi has expressed some distaste for PlayStation 3, saying he ?doesn?t like? its architecture and expressing reservations about Sixaxis which he says is unresponsive.
Image He has also been talking about the U.S release of Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey as well as his take on the console platforms.

Blue Dragon launched in Japan last September and is due for US release in the summer. Sakaguchi told Gamespot, ?The initial goal that we set for Blue Dragon was 100,000 units in Japan, but now it's on the road to sell through the 200,000-unit mark. So I'm highly satisfied with the sales, and it has proven to be one of the key platform drivers in the Japanese market.?

The Final Fantasy creator praised Xbox 360 and Microsoft, for which his games are created. ?It's great hardware and has a great software development environment. Take, for example, the stunning water effect you see in Blue Dragon. That's the result of a collaboration between Artoon, our developer, and Ensemble Studios, the studio behind the Age of Empires series. So working collaboratively with the talented game developers from the Age of Empires series and from many other Xbox 360 teams, I've been able to benefit a lot from the hardware, as well as software, offerings.?

But he said that the company can work harder on its translation skills, ?Support has been outstanding. But the problem is, for example, Epic's Unreal Engine 3. It's developed in English, of course. And unless you've got programmers who can understand English or are bilingual...we've got numerous bilingual staff, programmers who are highly capable of speaking and understanding English, so they can understand the updated information and versions with respect to the development of UE3. But unless you've got programmers who can understand English, they actually can't read the materials. And even though translation takes place, there is a lag. Oftentimes when they read [about] a version, the very version that they read is outdated. So those are some of the challenges associated with the language barrier. That's one area that Microsoft is poor in: documentation.?



Full GameSpot interview here


----------



## slimscane (Mar 20, 2007)

nice interview, it's always good to hear from Sakaguchi (also, it seems as though he knows where his bread is buttered )

 that picture is great


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Mar 20, 2007)

I cant wait until I get Virtua Tennis 3!


----------



## Kduff (Mar 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Have you played the demo, because AC4 is exactly headed in the right direction with the change of gameplay.  It's 100x faster than AC3 and everything is so boost happy and awesome.  Everything is much more responsive and the balance between cores is a lot better.  Quick boost has become such an integral part of  the gameplay system and it makes you feel that this is how Armored Core should have been from the beginning.  Targeting is much more improved since you no longer are required to point said box in a certain direction to fire away.  Auto-aiming is there, but can be pretty much made non-existent when playing against a competent player or computer who uses quick boost well.  I've played the demo almost everyday and my brother, who is the biggest AC nut, is very excited for the game to come out this week.
> 
> I was looking for more informed opinions on the differences between the PS3 version (possibly upgraded from the JP version) and the 360.  I've seen the visual differences (360 has the better framerate and AA) but I wanted to make sure I was getting the right one in the end.
> 
> ...



You can say that after just playing a demo?  The guys at EGM who reviewed the game played the entire game.  Even Milky, who stood up for the game, said that it still only deserved a 6.5 because of clunky interface, missions that are way too short, and bland environments.  It may be fun if you play a level or two, but I don't think the game overall will be that great.

I'm going to go with what they said for the reason stated above, because a demo is short and you don't get to see all the strengths and weaknesses that only playing the game for a while can show you.  Once I get my 360, I'll rent it, but I'm not buying it unless it's excellent.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2007)

I've played the Japanese version on the PS3 and the action and levels were just right for me.  I can understand why they think it's bland because the level design is rather single tone but I like it because it offers more believability in a war torn Earth.  I don't want to see lavish gardens and whatnot.  Plus the action is where it's at and this game has a lot of it and the 360 does look better than the PS3 version IMO.  I'd say the interface is much more simplistic than its predecessors.  

And sure, I'm not going to argue that the missions are rather simplistic like "get from point A and kill X" but play the game on hard and enjoy the madness.  Well, whatever floats your boat.  Playing this game has made me want it even more so it'll be nice to actually understand it in English.

Oh yeah, Ace Combat 6 is coming to the 360 as well.  Another PS3 exclusive gone the wayside. XD


----------



## Pein (Mar 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I've played the Japanese version on the PS3 and the action and levels were just right for me.  I can understand why they think it's bland because the level design is rather single tone but I like it because it offers more believability in a war torn Earth.  I don't want to see lavish gardens and whatnot.  Plus the action is where it's at and this game has a lot of it and the 360 does look better than the PS3 version IMO.  I'd say the interface is much more simplistic than its predecessors.
> 
> And sure, I'm not going to argue that the missions are rather simplistic like "get from point A and kill X" but play the game on hard and enjoy the madness.  Well, whatever floats your boat.  Playing this game has made me want it even more so it'll be nice to actually understand it in English.
> 
> Oh yeah, Ace Combat 6 is coming to the 360 as well.  Another PS3 exclusive gone the wayside. XD



who was really beggin for another ace combat anyway


----------



## MS81 (Mar 20, 2007)

oh well I could just get Ninja Gaiden Sigma and Heavenly Sword.

but I'll get DMC4 for 360 then. tears of joy



crazymtf said:


> Devil may cry on XBOX 360 wasn't a big surprise to me, since dead rising 2 and lost planet 2 will be on PS3 aswell but PC? What the fuck...


damn someone is mad.

it's ok Crazy just to insure you that Lost Planet and Dead Rising won't come out for PS3 until it sells more than 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> oh well I could just get Ninja Gaiden Sigma and Heavenly Sword.
> 
> but I'll get DMC4 for 360 then. tears of joy
> 
> ...



I'm not mad, lol, i have a 360   I'm saying it seems capcom wants money so i can see both Dead rising 2 and Lost Planet 2 going to PS3, and wouldn't be surprised Wii these days.


----------



## Aman (Mar 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I've played the Japanese version on the PS3 and the action and levels were just right for me.  I can understand why they think it's bland because the level design is rather single tone but I like it because it offers more believability in a war torn Earth.  I don't want to see lavish gardens and whatnot.  Plus the action is where it's at and this game has a lot of it and the 360 does look better than the PS3 version IMO.  I'd say the interface is much more simplistic than its predecessors.
> 
> And sure, I'm not going to argue that the missions are rather simplistic like "get from point A and kill X" but play the game on hard and enjoy the madness.  Well, whatever floats your boat.  Playing this game has made me want it even more so it'll be nice to actually understand it in English.
> 
> Oh yeah, Ace Combat 6 is coming to the 360 as well.  Another PS3 exclusive gone the wayside. XD




WWE Smackdown Vs Raw 2007
Virtua Fighter F5
BladeStorm: The hunded years' war
Assassin's Creed
Unreal Tournament III
Fatal Inertia
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames
The Outsider
Devil May Cry 4
Ace Combat 6

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

Smackdown, mercenaries, assasin's creed were never issued as exclusives, people just thought they were. Why merc's when it's always been multiplat. Why AC when Splinter cell always been multi plat, and prince of persia. And smack down is a EA game = more money. 

The Darkness, Enchanted arms, saints row, Ninja gaiden *Even though this is a new version of the game* are also now on PS3.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2007)

There's rarely any exclusives for consoles anymore or maybe I'm just drunk. They should have Motorstrom for the PS3 that will make those fanboys cry for mercy.


----------



## Aman (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Smackdown, mercenaries, assasin's creed were never issued as exclusives, people just thought they were. Why merc's when it's always been multiplat. Why AC when Splinter cell always been multi plat, and prince of persia. And smack down is a EA game = more money.


Don't know about Smackdown or Mercenaries, but AC was a Playstation 3 title, you out of all people should know that because of the debates about AC in the GD back then.

And it's not as simple as making as much money as possible, or more games would've been released for the Wii... The reason why the PS3 is losing exclusives is because it costs a lot of money developing for the PS3, the PS3 has the smallest userbase out of the next generation consoles, and is selling less than the others worldwide.

This isn't what I wanted to say, and I don't think it's a good thing it's losing these exclusives, since competition is good for us.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

People debated, maybe so. It was shown for PS3, but this is ubisoft, a big title like this going multiplat. And alot of ports are heading to Wii. Not ports but games like manhunt 2, DBZ BT2, and so on. Why would they head to the Wii and not stay on PS2, when PS2 has user base of over 100 million. Simply cause of money. 

PS3 does take alot to cost, but so does 360. Why not just put it on both and make the money back? That's the mentality of the companies.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2007)

What happened to the wii? haven't heard about no new games.


----------



## Aman (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> People debated, maybe so. It was shown for PS3, but this is ubisoft, a big title like this going multiplat.


It was announced as a Playstation 3 title, you said it wasn't. I always thought that AC would be a multi platform title, doesn't mean that it doesn't matter to Sony or the industry when it happens. 


> And alot of ports are heading to Wii. Not ports but games like manhunt 2, DBZ BT2, and so on. Why would they head to the Wii and not stay on PS2, when PS2 has user base of over 100 million. Simply cause of money.


I was talking about next generation titles.


> PS3 does take alot to cost, but so does 360. Why not just put it on both and make the money back? That's the mentality of the companies.


Of course they want to make money.  That doesn't mean that MGS4 will be released for the 360 at the same time as for the PS3 or that GoW 2 will be released for the PS3, there are other factors.

You don't need to start a debate over nothing, what I said was that the amount of PS3 exclusives heading over to the 360 is ridiculous, and it is something that Microsoft should be very glad about and Sony very worried.


Hell On Earth said:


> What happened to the wii? haven't heard about no new games.


Then you need to keep an eye open.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'm not mad, lol, i have a 360   I'm saying it seems capcom wants money so i can see both Dead rising 2 and Lost Planet 2 going to PS3, and wouldn't be surprised Wii these days.



I wouldn't be surprised either if Wii gets Mass effect and Blue Dragon.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised either if Wii gets Mass effect and Blue Dragon.



I doubt it, Bio always supported Micro *Kotor* and Blue dragon was trying to be the thing to boost sales in japan, didn't help much. And those two can't not work on Wii, need like 3 combined just to get the graphics OK. So i doubt it be on the Wii, but i could see capcom doing it. 

@Aham - No debate, simple thing is companies want money, multiplat easy way to do so, simple. Oh and i was using next gen titles too, it's not my fault Wii has to port from PS2 and not PS3/XBOX360.


----------



## Slips (Mar 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised either if Wii gets Mass effect and Blue Dragon.



I would you would have more of a chance getting a megadrive to run mass effect


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

Armor core gets a *5.9*...ouch.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2007)

Armor Core doesn't look impressive to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

Seems doesn't look impressive to IGN either  Not that scores mean shit to me. Bulletwitch = win - 5.9


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

Earth defense force - 6.9 - I expected it from IGN, them giving some of my fav games low scores *God hand/Monster Hunter* So i'll just look pass the score and read the stuff. Sounds real fun, and even better, it's 40 bucks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

*cough edit cough * 

6.9 is not bad its only 40 dollars too.  Thing is games that score is the high 6's normally mean that the game has a decent amount of flaws that will piss you off from time to time but if you get past them it can be a fun game.

The game looks interesting and for only 40 bucks I have to check it out.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone know when the 360 will get a good mmorpg besides ports?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

Rock Lee said:


> Anyone know when the 360 will get a good mmorpg besides ports?



FF11 is good. And we also get "Age of conan" Suppose to be the God of MMO's. 

@SS3 - Scores don't effect me much, i like to read what they had to say. Frame rates never bothered me in ANY game, seems to bother IGN. So it's no biggie, to them 6.9 is ok, i figure I'll enjoy this game and give it about a 8-8.5 since it's by the creators of R.A.D <3

Also i figured I'll pick up that collector's addition of devil may cry 1-3? I let my friend borrow 3, so I'll let him keep it and my DMC2 is missing dente's part. So i guess I'll just get the whole set


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info +


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 21, 2007)

Indeed, AC4 is still mine.  I've enjoyed the demo and the JP PS3 version, so it'll be no different with the 360 tomorrow.  And 45 more minutes until SOTN on the Live Arcade. =D


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2007)

did anyone get SOTN yet?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 21, 2007)

seems like the New 360 rumors might be more of a reality now:

Sauce

All i can say is FUCK i have less than 4 months with my 360 and they come along with this????

a cooler less prone to red eye.... 360... thanks M$ for fucking up my ass.

just for $75 more, HDMI and a 120Gb harddrive..... Jesus. 

and they only promise that the HD will come separately in less than $200... this is nuts.....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

^ you have to be kidding me =/  I would't mind the HDMI since my monitor has the slot for it but the harddrive is what I and i have ot say to purchase it seperatly thats a CRUEL price indeed.

To bad its not the only model of the 360 then i would make sure mine breaks and use my 1 year warrenty with EB games 


plus walmart marked down their prices of HD DVD players for Xbox360 they are 130 USD now.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 21, 2007)

A new black 360 dubed the Elite.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 21, 2007)

They really gave TMNT a low on score on the 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

WEll kami Microsoft did say that games will be using the Hardrive soon , so sooner or later that space will be filled up.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 21, 2007)

^ but at that rate i will be paying the same price that if i bought a ps3.

and that sucks.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 21, 2007)

well, if the black one is true, then so is the rumor that near the end of summer/beginning of fall they are going to release another white one with upgraded hardware, not too sure what that means, probably the new processors.

There is also a rumor going around that MS might buy Take 2 ()

I knew that Ace Combat 6 was coming to 360, but I didn't realize that it was exclusive now O_O.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya i can see microsoft trying to buy Take 2, unless another company trys to but i highly doubt they have the funds like microsoft does.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

The new XBOX 360 looks nice, cool hardwear, but its' 500 dollars. I don't think ima be getting it, i have one now *Rushed system but what can ya do* And a PS3. No need to buy another 360 that's the same price of PS3. *BUt i do want black oh so bad *


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 21, 2007)

In the end it's just a color and you don't have a 360 just to look at it. You play it for the games. All I would care for is that quieter CPU and more storage.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm fine with what I have now.  It's not like I play my 360 w/o sound for the drive noise to bug me anyway, plus mine is chrome. =D

Just bought SOTN and picked up AC4 and VT3.  Too many games all at once. >_<


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 21, 2007)

^ how's SOTN so far ? 

does it have the cheesy dialogue :amazed?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 21, 2007)

It's the same like before.  So you've lost nothing or gained anything really. XD


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 21, 2007)

well i heard that a new HDD was to be released because of the increasing demand for storage of games and also the cap being raised for XBLA games. but as bundle. damn it....and i want a ps3 too....shit


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

Zypher isn't worth the money. Keep a normal 360, and get a PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Well ps3 is 600 bucks ( considering the 20 gig ones are Discontinued ) plus the "elite" 360 is rumored to be at 479 dollars .  But of course there is no official word from Microsoft yet about this.

NOw if they do this I think the Prem will drop in price by at least 50 bucks and that would be nuts.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Zypher isn't worth the money. Keep a normal 360, and get a PS3.



haha i guess. a black one would be so sweet though. aghhh, idk. i would love a quieter 360 though since i like to play at night and so i like it as quiet as possible.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha i guess. a black one would be so sweet though. aghhh, idk. i would love a quieter 360 though since i like to play at night and so i like it as quiet as possible.



The quieter 360's are the new DVD drives and there in all 360's atm. the CPU will be a 65nm cpu so it will not produce much heat and those are supposed to be already out or this summer.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree, quieter and black is nice, but i'm not about to waste money on another one. Wii is the next system i buy. If i have a job maybe i'll get the zypher.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 21, 2007)

They will sell the 120 HDD but for like 200 dollars.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> They will sell the 120 HDD but for like 200 dollars.



They are custom made if they were PC ones it would be much cheaper ( Microsoft does not make there own Hard drives other than the 360's)


What price will it be? well considering the 512 meg memory card is going to be 49.99 I can safely say that the 20 gig will not be  supported and the 120 gig will take its place ( at least i hope to god it will )


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

I heard less then 200. Fucking rip off though, seriously. This is as bad as buying Sony's HDMI wires, damn things 50-60 dollars, could get cheap ones,, work just as good, like 11.99.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> The new XBOX 360 looks nice, cool hardwear, but its' 479.00 dollars. I don't think ima be getting it, i have one now *Rushed system but what can ya do* And a PS3. No need to buy another 360 that's the same price of PS3. *BUt i do want black oh so bad *



There corrected you. why U mad Crazy, you don't have to get it I read the Ign article they said that the HDD you can buy seperate.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 21, 2007)

I heard that Xbox live got hacked.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I heard that Xbox live got hacked.



Ya but microsoft did something about that here is a full read


this




> It appears that reports of a systemic hack of Bungie.net to obtain a slew of Xbox Live accounts may be blown out of proportion.
> 
> Microsoft sent their official response to this morning's story to me just a bit ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## slimscane (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, I heard that too, but I haven't seen any proof of it. Appearantly some accounts that have been connected with MSN Live or Windows Live (something like that) have been hacked, I guess meaning just taken over.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 22, 2007)

AC4 and VT3 are pure fun.  AC4 is easily one of the best looking games on the market now and the complaints about the graphics are retarded.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 22, 2007)

David.
Play DOA this weekend with me and Slimey.

Either friday night, saturday, or sunday.
Whatever works better. We haven't decided on a day.

So I can beat you down like last time. :3


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> AC4 and VT3 are pure fun.  AC4 is easily one of the best looking games on the market now and the complaints about the graphics are retarded.


how is the multiplayer? I've seen the multi gameplay but I've only seen people playing against each other in a some kind of simulation looking stage.

Are there any different stages you can choose for multiplayer? Are there only death matches? How do you carry over mech parts into multiplayer?
Is it anything like Chromehounds?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 22, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> David.
> Play DOA this weekend with me and Slimey.
> 
> Either friday night, saturday, or sunday.
> ...



Fixed. XD

Daytime would be most appropriate for me since I'm on night shift for the next 4 days. >_<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

Man I need my gold account activated again my new dead rising leader boards score will make you frown ( the people who own / play the game )


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 22, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> how is the multiplayer? I've seen the multi gameplay but I've only seen people playing against each other in a some kind of simulation looking stage.
> 
> Are there any different stages you can choose for multiplayer? Are there only death matches? How do you carry over mech parts into multiplayer?
> Is it anything like Chromehounds?



Dunno yet, I haven't tried multiplayer at all.  Still tryin to beast my way through story mode and VT3 back and forth. XD

I'll tell you when I have some good ample time with it though and from what I understand, it's not at all like Chromehounds.  But you just use the parts that you have in story mode into multi, so come equipped before tackling it too early.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fixed. XD
> 
> Daytime would be most appropriate for me since I'm on night shift for the next 4 days. >_<



Meeeh. Night shifts.

Alright, then it'll have to be a saturday or sunday. 
During the day. >___>
I didn't think anyone played games during the day. Haha.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Meeeh. Night shifts.
> 
> Alright, then it'll have to be a saturday or sunday.
> During the day. >___>
> I didn't think anyone played games during the day. Haha.



They do at 3 am


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> AC4 and VT3 are pure fun.  AC4 is easily one of the best looking games on the market now and the complaints about the graphics are retarded.


QFT

I bought this game today.  It looks really good and I don't even have an HDTV.  The missions are short, but very fast paced and action packed.  I haven't tried playing it on Live yet though.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They do at 3 am



Suns not up yet. Its not considered day.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Meeeh. Night shifts.
> 
> Alright, then it'll have to be a saturday or sunday.
> During the day. >___>
> I didn't think anyone played games during the day. Haha.


Sounds good =D (I will have to practice friday night to make sure I know how to play still )

I play games during the day, it helps to procrastinate


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

GOT earth DEFENSE, yeahz


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

Bah SOTN's "native widescreen" is just 4:3 stretched go figure lol. 



But I cannot wait to get the game had to pay a few things this weeks  a game was out of the question but when I do get it thats going to be at least 30 hours of gameplay right there.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 22, 2007)

Final Fantasy XIII heading to Xbox 360?

It is more of a possibility than you might think, appearantly, FFXIII isn't quite as exclusive for the PS3 as we might have though, as in, there has been no agreement of any kind.

Although I haven't played a new FF in earnest since 9 and am personally not too interested by XIII, this would be pretty awesome by all accounts.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Final Fantasy XIII heading to Xbox 360?
> 
> It is more of a possibility than you might think, appearantly, FFXIII isn't quite as exclusive for the PS3 as we might have though, as in, there has been no agreement of any kind.
> 
> Although I haven't played a new FF in earnest since 9 and am personally not too interested by XIII, this would be pretty awesome by all accounts.


Was about to yell at you and say i posted this, but i only did in PS3 place 

Anyway yeah that would suck for sony but more FF13 love! 

Anyway defense force is fucking fun as hell, killing giants bugs feels so...right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

Go read the new chapter, Konahamaru's new jutsu is win 

Major updates to the sales thread . Just wanted to point it out to all 360 people


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 22, 2007)

^haha, why did u reference the link to this page?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

Because for some reason people do not look at it  So i just post and say its been updated and the discussions belong in corresponding news threads about those updates.

EDIT

wtf, I put the wrong link up 


*Fixed*


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 23, 2007)

^HAHA. that's what i meant. interesting stuff though. so i guess MS did lie. those sons of bitches....haha. 10 million sold my foot. ah well, i guess expecting them to sell 10 million is way too much. shipped is more reasonable.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

They never said sold. They said "shipped" and even said that in there finical reports as well. Shipped does not = sold. 

They shipped over 10.5 million units so far ( one reason why you can find them so easily )


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2007)

To help put salt in the wound of the crappy PS3 launch in Paris, MS rented a boat to crash the Eiffel Tower River party with the following...



Apparently, MS employees on the boat were laughing at everyone when they passed by.  MS PR wins!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 23, 2007)

The PS3 will crumble and I use to like the Playstation but this new generation has let me down.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's another winner I found browsing around that MS viral marketing did.



Going for the low blow. XD


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 23, 2007)

^HAHA. the boat is awesome....poor sony. i'll still support them but i cant help but laugh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^HAHA. the boat is awesome....poor sony. i'll still support them but i cant help but laugh.



Same here.  I mean, I have a PS3 also, but the way MS handled this launch is just hilarious.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 23, 2007)

FINALLY got my hands in Castlevania and TMNT. (i found a place that sold them points at face value).

- only got 3 achievements left on the game.

- Spent 2 Hrs trying to farm the Vorpal Blade......... with no success  

- TMNT is still as cool as ever.

Such a great weekend awaits me.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They never said sold. They said "shipped" and even said that in there finical reports as well. Shipped does not = sold.
> 
> They shipped over 10.5 million units so far ( one reason why you can find them so easily )



Does it really matter though if they shipped or sold, once it's shipped they get the money.


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2007)

It matters when we want to know how much the 360 has sold...


----------



## slimscane (Mar 23, 2007)

it has sold over 9 million.

, That boat thing is hilarious! 

I read an article where MS shipped the difference between a 360 and PS3 in beer to a british game site.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2007)

slimscane said:


> it has sold over 9 million.
> 
> , That boat thing is hilarious!
> 
> I read an article where MS shipped the difference between a 360 and PS3 in beer to a british game site.


 
xD

That was pretty funny and clever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 23, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Final Fantasy XIII heading to Xbox 360?
> 
> It is more of a possibility than you might think, appearantly, FFXIII isn't quite as exclusive for the PS3 as we might have though, as in, there has been no agreement of any kind.
> 
> Although I haven't played a new FF in earnest since 9 and am personally not too interested by XIII, this would be pretty awesome by all accounts.



Remember now, FFXIII is a multi-verse of games. It COULD be FFXIII itself, or maybe one in the compilation. I really do think it's the latter. They've trademarked like, 5 FFXIII names, and only 3 have faces and consoles. There was Final Fantasy Herasis XIII or something marked all the way back in like, May.

Then again, they claimed White Engine is 'only' possible on PS3, just like how the demon hand thing in DMC4 could only possibly be used on the PS3, and look how 'true' that was.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone got Earth Defense Force yet? Game is seriously fun


----------



## MS81 (Mar 24, 2007)

I sure hope Itagaki is working on NG2 after seeing those pics of the PS3 version I can only hope what this one will be like.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

I heard that Xbox 360 Elite in black will be only in the hundred thousands.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 24, 2007)

WOW, how did I NOT know about this thread for so long? I kind of like the
Xbox 360, myself.  
XboxLive Gamertag: The X box 360    ..(I'm not joking)


Anyway, here are two scans from April's "GameInformer"....


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 












*The following post is Full of Win*



Donkey Show said:


> To help put salt in the wound of the crappy PS3 launch in Paris, MS rented a boat to crash the Eiffel Tower River party with the following...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, MS employees on the boat were laughing at everyone when they passed by.  MS PR wins!


----------



## Corruption (Mar 24, 2007)

It seems like my 360 is broken   There's no rings in death involved though. It's weird the audio for the system works when I start it up, but there's no video. So I believed there was something wrong with the AV cables, so I picked up a new pair, and the same thing happened. A few days before that when I was playing the screen had a tint of green, you can still see everything, but It was annoying. Then now this happens. Any ideas what's wrong, before I call up Microsoft?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

Call up micro and ask. If they say it's time for it's funeral get some money out...or warranty.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope you have a warranty.

Hardcore Gamer Mag 

Pictures from Episode 19 “.07 Percent”


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 24, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> It seems like my 360 is broken   There's no rings in death involved though. It's weird the audio for the system works when I start it up, but there's no video. So I believed there was something wrong with the AV cables, so I picked up a new pair, and the same thing happened. A few days before that when I was playing the screen had a tint of green, you can still see everything, but It was annoying. Then now this happens. Any ideas what's wrong, before I call up Microsoft?


When did you buy your 360? The earlier ones have GFX processors that are really sensitive to power surges when really hot.
Microsoft has fixed this problem in later versions, but there are still a few hundred thousand units out there who's GFX chips will fry if they experience even the slightest power surge while hot. It's, supposedly, a combination of the cooling system and the GFX chip-set that causes the vulnerability in some of the earlier units. 
*To sum it up, your GFX processor is about to die. You'll be getting the 3 red lights soon enough.*

Note: Microsoft isn't obligated to fortify it's hardware against power surges. However, it tries to, and so does most electronics manufacturers.



Another problem could be your HD screen.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> When did you buy your 360? The earlier ones have GFX processors that are really sensitive to power surges when really hot.
> Microsoft has fixed this problem in later versions, but there are still a few hundred thousand units out there who's GFX chips will fry if they experience even the slightest power surge while hot. It's, supposedly, a combination of the cooling system and the GFX chip-set that causes the vulnerability in some of the earlier units.
> *To sum it up, your GFX processor is about to die. You'll be getting the 3 red lights soon enough.*
> 
> ...


I have a older XBOX 360, what should i do to prevent this?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 24, 2007)

PUt a towel on top of your 360 ( ya sounds weird but there was a article about that working to cool down 360's lol so they would not overheat and melt the gpu =0 )


----------



## Corruption (Mar 24, 2007)

I got my 360 over a year ago.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I have a older XBOX 360, what should i do to prevent this?


Sorry to have to say this to you man, it sounds like the damage has been done. 
-If it is, in fact, your gfx processor.... it's only a matter of time. 
-I suggest you do what you can to keep it cool, turn down your resolution(from the 360 dashboard's system tab), and start saving up your money(if you don't already have enough for a new one). 
-You might, also, want to avoid playing any large/full multiplayer games on xboxlive (4v4 GOW for ex.), until you get a new unit. 
-Once you see the 3 flashing red lights, it's over, don't even bother calling Microsoft(unless you have warranty, which you don't if it's an older version). 
However, if "by some miracle" you still have it under exchange warranty(18mo exchange warranties at Walmart for example), GO EXCHANGE IT.



Personally, when one of my two 360 units' gfx chip fried on me, I was playing on a brand new one(with my girl on the second one) 40 mins later.(I always have to buy two of everything because of my girl, even had to get two PCs last month, one for me andone for her)
Since, I picked it up from Gamestop on launch day, I fully expected it to crap out on me sooner or later. 
Since, it took over a year(it broke down on Nov. 28th), I wasn't even annoyed by it.
*After all, I remember going through three PS2s before I stopped at my fourth one, and my first Xbox(regular) that I bought 4 weeks after launch from Walmart never gave me any problems.*

Speaking of PS2, I think we all remember having to turn them on their sides, tilted at a 9*5* degree angle to get the laser to read the disk... OR not being able to play the blue disks or the black disks or the silver disks or etc. etc.....


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I have a older XBOX 360, what should i do to prevent this?





Ssj3_Goku said:


> PUt a towel on top of your 360 ( ya sounds weird but there was a article about that working to cool down 360's lol so they would not overheat and melt the gpu =0 )



Or you can just get an intercooler that they sell. I have one and it works pretty well, I've never had any problems arise with my 360. I bought it used too, so someone else had it before I had it, so I think the intercooler actually works for the most part and its not just a sales idea. xD

A black 360 looks pretty sleek.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 24, 2007)

remember those pictures and what not about the black 360 come from a April Mag =0


Ya i had the intercooler ( the one that plugs in the back) but after microsoft said it was not wise to have it ( a person listed the article in this thread) so i took it out.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> remember those pictures and what not about the black 360 come from a April Mag =0
> 
> 
> Ya i had the intercooler ( the one that plugs in the back) but after microsoft said it was not wise to have it ( a person listed the article in this thread) so i took it out.



We still suggest them at gamestop. People weren't using them correctly and fucked up their xbox, that was the major problem. If you follow the actual instructions and use it like your supposed too, it won't really cause any harm. That is if you don't like drop your system while its on it, move it while its on and such like that, but you shouldn't be fumbling around with your system like that to being with if its still on. :S


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 24, 2007)

The only thing I dislike about the 360 is that you can't surf the internet with it. I hope they add it when the new 360 comes out.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> remember those pictures and what not about the black 360 come from a April Mag =0
> 
> 
> Ya i had the intercooler ( the one that plugs in the back) but after microsoft said it was not wise to have it ( a person listed the article in this thread) so i took it out.


Those coolers are known to suck a lot of lent and dust into the 360 units.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 24, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> We still suggest them at gamestop. People weren't using them correctly and fucked up their xbox, that was the major problem. If you follow the actual instructions and use it like your supposed too, it won't really cause any harm. That is if you don't like drop your system while its on it, move it while its on and such like that, but you shouldn't be fumbling around with your system like that to being with if its still on. :S



No The unit itself ( back untercooler ) gets charged up before the 360 gets its required power, the 360 is not getting the full wattage its supposed to be  getting because of the back attachment and Microsoft sent out a Warning out this to all people to not purchase the product. The product Mircosoft said that its the one main reason why peoples 360's get the 3 lights of death and other malfunctions.

So I took mine out when I read about this news from Microsoft because that did happen to me once.

@xbox360

there intercooler does not such in air it blows out.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

Those intercoolers are not worth it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Sorry to have to say this to you man, it sounds like the damage has been done.
> -If it is, in fact, your gfx processor.... it's only a matter of time.
> -I suggest you do what you can to keep it cool, turn down your resolution(from the 360 dashboard's system tab), and start saving up your money(if you don't already have enough for a new one).
> -You might, also, want to avoid playing any large/full multiplayer games on xboxlive (4v4 GOW for ex.), until you get a new unit.
> ...



Wait i think you got it wrong. Nothing is wrong with my system, it works fine, left it on 8+ hours. I'm just saying is there anything i shouldn't do that'll  make it worse.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No The unit itself ( back untercooler ) gets charged up before the 360 gets its required power, the 360 is not getting the full wattage its supposed to be  getting because of the back attachment and Microsoft sent out a Warning out this to all people to not purchase the product. The product Mircosoft said that its the one main reason why peoples 360's get the 3 lights of death and other malfunctions.
> 
> So I took mine out when I read about this news from Microsoft because that did happen to me once.



I never saw that notice and we were never given the warning at work. Hm, interesting.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wait i think you got it wrong. Nothing is wrong with my system, it works fine, left it on 8+ hours. I'm just saying is there anything i shouldn't do that'll  make it worse.


I'm going off your mention of having sound without video and the greenshade screen. The only times I've heard about those symptoms, was before the 3 red lights appeared. Sometimes it took hours, sometimes days, even weeks and months. However, in all cases, when the problem starts, it never goes away. When your GFX heats up to that temperature again, for that amount of time, you most likely will experience the same problems and it will probably get worse and worse. This isn't from some article, it comes from my experiences and those of friends, as well as friends on xboxlive. 

Of course, non of this applies to you if it's your HD screen instead of your gpu.





Ssj3_Goku said:


> @xbox360
> 
> there intercooler does not such in air it blows out.


The cooler doesn't have to *blow* air inside the unit to *suck* dust and lent inside of it. 
Again, I'm not getting this from some article, it's coming from my experiences.

In the case of the coolers, those friends of mine who have had problems with their 360s, in relation to the coolers, were initially told that the problem could be the power supply by tech support over the phone. However, after having shipped in their units for repair, they received them back(in working order) with an invoice detailing that the unit became completely operational after "cleaning", and that the cooler models they listed for tech support(over the phone) were "known to suck dust and lent into 360 units". 
I've yet to have someone tell me that they sent their 360 in for repair, thinking it was damaged by the cooler, and received it back with a hardware related problem fixed.(a hardware related problem that the tech support thought was the problem, due to damage by a cooler, and intended the repair department to fix this, so called, known problem)

Keep in mind, one of the largest(if not the largest) causes for PS2 malfunction was "dust and lent caked inside the unit".


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

People shouldn't be leaving their system on for 8 hours and you wonder why your systems melts.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I'm going off your mention of having sound without video and the greenshade screen. The only times I've heard about those symptoms, was before the 3 red lights appeared. Sometimes it took hours, sometimes days, even weeks and months. However, in all cases, when the problem starts, it never goes away. When your GFX heats up to that temperature again, for that amount of time, you most likely will experience the same problems and it will probably get worse and worse. This isn't from some article, it comes from my experiences and those of friends, as well as friends on xboxlive.
> 
> Of course, non of this applies to you if it's your HD screen instead of your gpu.
> 
> ...


That's darkness, not me. MY Xbox 360 is fine, i was just asking a way to make sure it don't go bad.


----------



## little nin (Mar 24, 2007)

the_xbox_360 knows so much >_>....

and has lots of money >_>

homecourt came on friday, fuckin great

i dont think the black xbox looks that nice >_>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

little nin said:


> the_xbox_360 knows so much >_>....
> 
> and has lots of money >_>
> 
> ...



You must be on crack not like the all black 360, everything looks sexy in black.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 24, 2007)

And you all must be on crack for taking a Gaming mag that releases in April seriously. ( APRIL FOOLS! )


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> And you all must be on crack for taking a Gaming mag that releases in April seriously. ( APRIL FOOLS! )



You never know. But if there's no black XBOX 360 that sucks, i want a black one. Then again charging 100 dollars more isn't worth it


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 24, 2007)

^you could always paint it. haha.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 24, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^you could always paint it. haha.



Or mod it... i.e.



:lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^you could always paint it. haha.



My one friend spray painted his Dreamcast and had a custom controller. Was pretty slick I have to say.


Also ALOT of blue dragon discs on the display shelves at GS and Eb's =0 they asked me to put a reserve on it but I could not at that store ( just for the fact  I live 3 hours away  )


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn your shiny things David. 

Remember to wake up on time, or Slimey and me will beat you up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 25, 2007)

Seeing as I do not have Xbox Live [OH SHIT NO WAY, STOP SHOOPING GOOFY], how good is SotN on it?

I mean, I know I'm getting Dracula X Chronicles for the PSP, and I know that will be good. So..is this version, one done without IGA, good?

*Resists posting the Portrait of Ruin Complete OST, complete with CD-Quality versions of the tunes DS-isized*


----------



## AdreneLyne (Mar 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Or mod it... i.e.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol



Oh my fuck.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2007)

just beat SOTN @ 199.3%

I wanted to get the seeker achievement.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 25, 2007)

i only have 3 achievements left on that game 

and what is this all GoW multi-player planning and not letting other ppl in?


----------



## Corruption (Mar 26, 2007)

Good news....I called up microsoft and I'm able to send in my 360 to get repaired. Even though the warranty been up for like 3 months. But hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

Aren't they charging you?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 26, 2007)

Made a new theory! =D

k.


*Spoiler*: __ 












Taken from wherever they make them in China supposedly.


----------



## Aman (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha, nice.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 26, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Link removed
> 
> k.
> 
> ...


I want the black ver.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

Only a few hundred thousand are going to hit the shelves.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Only a few hundred thousand are going to hit the shelves.



I bet like a million units of those for the ppl who want the HDMI.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

hey sup everyone on i got a 360 and just bout crackdown (best game for the 360 now) and it awesome


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm after getting past the "omgar diff color :F" feelings I do actually think I like the white Xbox 360s more.  The elites look more like crappy dell comps now more than ever.  I hope they release a 120gb HDD alone for a decent price.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I bet like a million units of those for the ppl who want the HDMI.



Not that many HD owners have HDMI slots If i recall correctly.  Was in some press release.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

i have a HDMI slot so whats the big deal and yeah if they want money they will releace a 120 GB hardrive


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Hmm after getting past the "omgar diff color :F" feelings I do actually think I like the white Xbox 360s more.  The elites look more like crappy dell comps now more than ever.  I hope they release a 120gb HDD alone for a decent price.



True, but atleast it will be built better then the rushed systems everybody been getting.


----------



## MastaKillah (Mar 26, 2007)

360, ftw.

I am currently addicted to Gears of War Xbox Live at the moment.  Do any of you know when the Darkness and Armor Core 4 are going to hit shelves?  Both were said to be released in March.  What are your thoughts on those two games?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

gears is a great game i play on X-Live


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2007)

MastaKillah said:


> 360, ftw.
> 
> I am currently addicted to Gears of War Xbox Live at the moment.  Do any of you know when the Darkness and Armor Core 4 are going to hit shelves?  Both were said to be released in March.  What are your thoughts on those two games?



Armor core already out, donkey has it, seems to like it. The darkness isn't out


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

just got crackdown its the best


----------



## mew42003 (Mar 26, 2007)

my GT is in mah sig. lol i got like 50 games


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah i have like 10 games (7 360 3 normal xbox)


----------



## slimscane (Mar 26, 2007)

I had a dream where I bought one one th elite 360's :S

360 add in India


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

Of course they're just going to sell the HDD.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 27, 2007)

thays a weird ass cormirchal


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Of course they're just going to sell the HDD.


But at what price?

I find $100 for a 20g HDD to be ridiculous.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 27, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> But at what price?
> 
> I find $100 for a 20g HDD to be ridiculous.



yeah maybe the 120GB will be $100 and 20GB will be $50.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2007)

Shit! Live is down for 14 hours! anyone know when the update started?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah maybe the 120GB will be $100 and 20GB will be $50.



20 gig is not half of 120 gig, how does that make sense?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it's going to be more than 100 dollars.


----------



## Aman (Mar 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 20 gig is not half of 120 gig, how does that make sense?


Oh, so the 512 MB memory card being released will cost 1/40 of 100 dollars, which would be 2,5 bucks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

2 to 5 bucks more like 20 to 40 dollars


----------



## MS81 (Mar 27, 2007)

@Crazy it makes a lot of sense, how much do you actually think they would price the 20 HDD at.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

Well right now it's priced at 100, which is a rip off. So now they lower it to 50 say, do you really think the price of a 120 gig is going to be 100? I'd go with 150 Lowest, 200 highest.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

200..........yes


----------



## MS81 (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope it don't cost 200 other wise I would trade in the old MS for new ver.
(which I'm doing anyways)


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2007)

No live = sad slips


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2007)

Its funny that you guys are taking this really seriously, Microsoft has not confirmed anything and for it to be stated as fact in a paper normally needs confirmation from the main company. 

Plus seeing how that gameinformer was an APRIL issue they are most likely pulling our legs with this "elite" version. Not saying it cannot happen but please do not base your information of a April Fools joke.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 27, 2007)

But those factory pictures are pretty darn convincing, even I think it will happen at this point, although I (unlike some) think it is a really good thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its funny that you guys are taking this really seriously, Microsoft has not confirmed anything and for it to be stated as fact in a paper normally needs confirmation from the main company.
> 
> Plus seeing how that gameinformer was an APRIL issue they are most likely pulling our legs with this "elite" version. Not saying it cannot happen but please do not base your information of a April Fools joke.



I doubt it's fake, it has just as much chance as capcom coming out and saying "Devil may cry 4 stays exclusive." This will only help make more money for 360, i don't see why it'd be april fools.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its funny that you guys are taking this really seriously, Microsoft has not confirmed anything and for it to be stated as fact in a paper normally needs confirmation from the main company.
> 
> Plus seeing how that gameinformer was an APRIL issue they are most likely pulling our legs with this "elite" version. Not saying it cannot happen but please do not base your information of a April Fools joke.


gtfo

Naruto and Sakura Hand in Hand

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> Matt Helgeson, senior editor over at Game Informer, just dropped us a line to let us know that the story is in fact true. As a rule they don't post fake news stories in their April mag. So go celebrate.






And...


$150 ftl

buy a pills!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2007)

^ oo what a lie that is, Go look at last years April issue , some freaking rule they said nintendo confimred HD for Wii (  ) 


When Microsoft Comes out and says it then I will believe it. Not like I'm going ot get it anyways, Microsoft doing this is Retarted they should have had a bigger HD when it first came out and HDMI. This just separates its user base really *shrugs*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

120 gig 150? I did say the lowest would be that, I win


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ oo what a lie that is, Go look at last years April issue , some freaking rule they said nintendo confimred HD for Wii (  )
> 
> 
> When Microsoft Comes out and says it then I will believe it. Not like I'm going ot get it anyways, Microsoft doing this is Retarted they should have had a bigger HD when it first came out and HDMI. This just separates its user base really *shrugs*


LOL I know that they have had April fool's things before.  Saw it in one of my old issues, but I really just posted it because Kotaku said gameinformer said it was true... not that Kotaku is the most reliable source on the internet or anything.

It's really not that hard to believe.  Separate the user base?  How?  HDMI and a larger HDD barely do anything at all.  Hell if anything, the user base was already split because of the core package.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2007)

damnit all XDDDD
Mass effect and Tenchu Z comes out the same friggin month 
it would be nice to have at least on of them or some other good game come out a little earlier, I haven't touched my 360 in a couple of weeks now -___-


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2007)

Good point, Although when HDMI becomes more common people will feel left out but I agree the core package was a worse idea.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

Really? I bought a core...


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 27, 2007)

Slips said:


> No live = sad slips



Yeah. I'm feeling that way now too.  

Lol, Slimey is a fighting tomato.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 27, 2007)

I am supposed to be a slime from dragon quest  (appearantly)

crazy, but _why_ did you buy one?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2007)

They said 14 hours but it's already been more than 20...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I am supposed to be a slime from dragon quest  (appearantly)
> 
> crazy, but _why_ did you buy one?



Only thing they had left


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 27, 2007)

wat you guy tlking about


----------



## slimscane (Mar 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Only thing they had left



exactly


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm getting the elite version of 360 April 29.

trading in my old version.

MS confirms it SSj3 Goku


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 28, 2007)

That confirms it

April 29th I will get my Xbox 360 Elite and complete the awesome trinity. Thanks Microsoft


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That confirms it
> 
> April 29th I will get my Xbox 360 Elite and complete the awesome trinity. Thanks Microsoft



you gettin a 360, there's a miracle on 34th street.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

ic ic, but still WTF 180 bucks for 120 gig HD? FUCK OFF MICROSOFT! lol. Thats the only thing that pisses me off, thats jut a joke =/

Overall not getting a bad deal with the elite you even get a HDMI cable with it ( PS3 only offers standard AV cables) 

I will be ending up getting that 120 gig hd when games require the space till then I will keep the 20 gig. Still I am pissed because I have HDMI port on my monitor and the only way to use it through 360 is the elite version. Hopefully Microsoft pulls some type of deal if you trade in your pro version you only need ot pay 79 bucks for the elite then  I'm hoping. 


why do you think there doing this I wonder? the HDMI really, other than the obvious reasons for full 1080p output and what not, curious if this was a competition move based on Full 1080p ports from PS3 to Xbox360? Who knows but really there not that compelling of features but I still would have liked for the HDMI =/


----------



## Aman (Mar 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Microsoft doing this is Retarted they should have had a bigger HD when it first came out and HDMI. This just separates its user base really *shrugs*


The 360 was released in 2005, and I'll quote Wikipedia.



> In 2006, HDMI began to appear as a feature on prosumer, HDTV camcorders and even high-end digital still cameras.



Can't answer about the HD though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

But still is there REALLY a need for 3 SKU's? that is the first in video gameing history. I honestly Think its retarded , especially the core version are they getting bonned lol.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 28, 2007)

No news about a european launch date... The elite seems like general better value for money than buying the 120gb HD on its own. Still I am glad microsoft are keeping the 360 fresh and up to date trying to make it more time proof I guess it just would be nice for early adaptors to recieve some sort of upgrading incentive if you will.


----------



## Batman (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm about to purchase a 360, but I gotta ask if anyone on here has had problems with their consoles: like the non reading of dvd discs, or the red ring of death or whatever.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 28, 2007)

I personally have had nothing but smooth sailing and good times with my 360 but I can not speak for others.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't have problems til my lil cousin broke my 1st 360, then I got it repaired when I updated the software to play the HD-DVD player it was glitching up.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> why do you think there doing this I wonder?



Supply and demand.  I see a good amount of demand for a larger HDD, and with all the new stuff that Live has introduced, like the HD movie rental service, many people will need it.  I'm sure there is a good amount of demand for HDMI too.

I suppose now though they can say their HDD is twice as big as Sony's.  And Xbox 360 owners don't even have to install their games on it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 28, 2007)

My waiting has been rewarded with the Elite but I don't even have a high def to even use HDMI let alone component cables.


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

it still works in a normal tv tho?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I suppose now though they can say their HDD is twice as big as Sony's.  And Xbox 360 owners don't even have to install their games on it



No, Game developers have said that soon you will need a HD for some games  like the ps3 does.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 28, 2007)

Fucking Microsoft.  I'm thinking if I should buy the elite or stick with my old 360 and buy the 120 gb. I'm not feeling that 180 dollars prictag though. I hate having something knowing that something out there is even better.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2007)

Introducing Xbox 360 Elite

Straight from the horses mouth, I want one, but I doubt I will ever get it.

I don' know why this bothers people, it isn't like your old 360 can't play every game, it can, and unless you are going to be using IPTV, you probably won't need the bigger harddrive 

At the very least, I think I may pick up one of the black controllers


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

Elite = stupid name. 
Stand alone HD = 179 = To high
What's the point of a new harddrive if i have all my saves on my old one? How will i transfer? *And no, i have a memory card, not all my saves fit.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 28, 2007)

Crazy it's coming with a data transfer cable that will let you transfer all of your content from your old 360 to the new hard drive.  All of your points and XBL content as well.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2007)

mhm


> Q: If I buy a new 120 GB Hard Drive, will I be able to transfer the data on my existing 20 GB hard drive onto it? Or will I have to constantly swop my hard drives?
> 
> Mike Newey: You won’t have to swop your hard drives at all. When you buy a 120 GB Hard Drive you’ll also receive a migration cables which will allow you to easily copy all the data on your old hard drive onto your new one. It’s really easy!
> 
> ...



Full interview


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

OK that's good. Still so much for a damn harddrive. Not that space matters to much, i have 8 cds burned, that's enough for me, and the games don't install to big, so 120 isn't needed. If there's a deal *Which there should be, PS3 had one* Then i'm up for it. I'll sell my XBOX 360 with the box and all it's shit, and if i get it for like 100-150 dollars cheaper i guess i can pay for a elite, but they better be quieter and better built.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2007)

I likes the black casing. I likes the HDMI. I likes the 120GB HDD space.

I don't likes the fact that there's no 65nm. 

I can wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

I Agree Killua I find it really odd that the CPU's are not 65nm ( lower heat consumption) when Microsoft themselves were on a rave about doing it on there Xbox360 system because of the mass amount of heating issues people been having.

Like I said on the previous page hopefully Eb or gamespot has some type of deal for Current Xbox360's to trade in there systems for a Elite, Something like they did for when GBA released.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Like I said on the previous page hopefully Eb or gamespot has some type of deal for Current Xbox360's to trade in there systems for a Elite, Something like they did for when GBA released.



Let's hope and pray. As for the HDD standalone (won't be getting one until I absolutely need it or if I don't get the switch) I'm just happy that thing isn't 200.00. Though I admit I was expecting it at around 150.00. 

The good news though is the it being permanent. Instead of limited as it was originally rumored.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Mar 28, 2007)

^Why? lol, it's not that big of a deal at all.

How many people actually use their HDD? So many people I know have like 5-8gb left, demos just have so much replay value... (sarcasm). Some do, but the majority don't for me at least.

Black casing.. wtf? I can get CHROME black off of eBay ! That's better. I admit the black controllers would be the only thing that I would want. HDMI, don't need it.

360 elite doesn't perform better at all, it's not needed. I don't know why any 360 owners would want this, unless they really need HDMI and watch TV on their 360 / getting IPTV for the 120HDD.

What I mean to say is, if you need the features above, great. If you already have a 360, you shouldn't feel cheated. This is not that big of an upgrade if you look at the bigger picture.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Mar 28, 2007)

If it was really needed then I'd buy it extra.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

Not to mention that overpriced tag for it. Man If you got a Core verison and just bought the 120 gig HD that would be roughly 480 bucks without tax  no wireless controller or HD cables included in that . 

They should just take the core off the shelves completely, lower the price of the 20 gig HD or something but I doubt they will since they are making a profit off the Prem models .


----------



## AdreneLyne (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, Core is useless. Premium... I hope it doesn't die out, because many people will feel like they got the low-end of the bargain.

But I really feel like it won't, because soon enough hopefully people will realize it's not that big of an upgrade from Premium -> Elite. Also, it might be a bit more than $80 difference between the two for Canadians (anyone know?).


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

well I gotta get Fist of the North Star and NH Accel so hopefully I'll have enough money by the time it arrives.


----------



## The Av3nger (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't if this has been posted already (it probebly has been), but i'm gonna post it anyway. 





> Ok don’t panic just yet, it’s just a small rumor and it’s far from a confirmation but if you headover to Rockstar’s support pages and check out the list of available to get support from you’ll notice that GTA IV only has support available for the Xbox 360, with no mention of the Playstation 3 and PC versions. The official GTA IV site has no logos for any consoles listed and still shows to countdown to the trailer that’s coming tomorrow. Now normally this wouldn’t be any reason to panic but with the rumors of Microsoft buying Take Two an exclusive wouldn’t be too surprising.
> 
> Something’s missing…
> Take Two has recently been in financial trouble and has been looking to be bought up by another publisher. They postponed a shareholder meeting, this meeting was scheduled 5 days ago but has been postponed until tomorrow. Tomorrow is not only the day that the GTA IV trailer hits but also the day that Microsoft is making a big announcement, according to the grapevine that is. Now the grapevine wasn’t very specific, it could’ve been talking about the Elite announcement, and MGS vice president Shane Kim already said that they “could never launch an acquisition bid at a third party publisher” but it’s all becoming a bit too coincidental for us.
> ...



Anyway, we'l see tomorrow what the big announcement is, along with the GTA IV trailer.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 28, 2007)

i getting one i trading in the old white one for i i here u just need all of the things from your old 360 to get the new one


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 28, 2007)

Link removed

Elite video. 120 HDD $180.00 plus tax.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ plus developers already said that upcoming games for 360 will require a Harddrive.



when was this?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

^ was posted a while ago in this thread , a statement from a few developers saying expect some games to require a Harddrive.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting, can't say I blame them though.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

@SSj3 Goku what games you think would require the HDD?


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, MMOs do and will require it, other than that, I haven't heard of anything


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

would regular RPG's require it?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2007)

No blue dragon doesn't need any hardware space...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> @SSj3 Goku what games you think would require the HDD?



Depends, I mean a harddrive would make things easy for developers and what not. In terms of cacheing and what not. Simliar to the some games that require a HD on the PS3, think of it like that.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 28, 2007)

stupid question cause i dont remember. does the 360 output in true 1080p? cause then there's a purpose in getting the elite 360 since its got HDMI. if not, then the premium version is fine with me. i just wanna play in 1080p since my TV is big.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 28, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> stupid question cause i dont remember. does the 360 output in true 1080p? cause then there's a purpose in getting the elite 360 since its got HDMI. if not, then the premium version is fine with me. i just wanna play in 1080p since my TV is big.



they had a firmware fix for 1080p through VGA I believe, but I have read that it isn't all that and that HDMI would greatly benefit it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 28, 2007)

^yeah see. im getting a new 1080p tv. ive got a 720 now but we're getting a huge 1080p. that's why i need to know. cause the difference will be tremendous


----------



## MS81 (Mar 28, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^yeah see. im getting a new 1080p tv. ive got a 720 now but we're getting a huge 1080p. that's why i need to know. cause the difference will be tremendous



most likely I want to play Lost planet in 1080P.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2007)

im plain gears of war in HDMI with my new elite


----------



## slimscane (Mar 30, 2007)

Really? :amazed

Even if the 360 does output in native 1080p, there is only one game that is actually _in_ 1080p right now.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 30, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Really? :amazed
> 
> Even if the 360 does output in native 1080p, there is only one game that is actually _in_ 1080p right now.



superman and Lost Planet.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 30, 2007)

Gears of War Tournament.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 30, 2007)

I think I might sign up for it if I'm not busy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought lost planent is 1080i not P, its based off the Dead rising engine which I know only goes up to 1080i.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2007)

well im ment i W*ILL* play gears in 1080i *WHEN* the elite comes out


----------



## mew42003 (Mar 30, 2007)

im sellin my 360 to pay towards the elite 1. it seems lyk an awesome buy.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2007)

keep ur hard drive


----------



## rasengan08 (Mar 30, 2007)

good advise


----------



## MS81 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I thought lost planent is 1080i not P, its based off the Dead rising engine which I know only goes up to 1080i.



nah homey it's 1080P I have it I'll show u the pic.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Mar 30, 2007)

guitar hero 2 comes out on tuesday.  i waited sense february for it.  and my xbox broke yesturday.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

well i was never the fan of the guitar hero seiers but i loved accordion hero


----------



## MS81 (Mar 31, 2007)

guitar hero for 360 and ps2 rocks.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

o ok i play them


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2007)

MS81 said:


> guitar hero for 360 and ps2 rocks.



Nope, sucks for both


----------



## slimscane (Apr 1, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> well i was never the fan of the guitar hero seiers but i loved accordion hero



If only 

I wish there were a trombone hero 

Also, they are going to release 2 new maps (for four dollars) for Halo 2: . Appearantly they are remakes of Hang 'Em High and Derelict. Even though I don't really play Halo 2 that often (at all), I still think I might get these, I loved Hang 'Em High :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

^ ya I also heard those maps will be available to PC users right off the bat when it comes out this year. Thats what I heard anyways.


Man I have not been on Xbox live for quite some time  I should jump on more often.


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 1, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> keep ur hard drive


well, i could sell it and do recover gamertag on the new one, but ill keep my hard drive just in case.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm selling my core for 250.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 1, 2007)

Stares at Mew Gamerscore and just


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 1, 2007)

Game Informer's next issue will have detailed information on GTA4 with screens too. 



entirely desireable.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2007)

damn going lookin out hell on earth can't wait for it


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

damn have anyone seen the Naruto 360 pics? It looks awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so excited that 2K is making a football game again.  2K6 is still a classic to me.  I wish I could play it with my 360.  Good looking with the link Hell.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn have anyone seen the Naruto 360 pics? It looks awesome.


Are you talking about the concept art or are there new screenshots?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

Aman said:


> Are you talking about the concept art or are there new screenshots?



there is screens shot.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice, thanks. Haven't seen those before.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 3, 2007)

It looks like crackdown meets naruto, I'm actually excited about this game now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh Remeber Ubisoft IS making this game


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

^Why is that a bad thing?  Ubisoft has a lot of success and barely has flops.  I can't wait to get this game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 3, 2007)

^ Ubisfot Turned into the OLD EA basically. They have only came out with rainbow six las vegas that was good and that was done by there Montreal team. However this game is not so I'm not holding my breath .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2007)

^I thought Montreal was making this game. Regardless it's a naruto game, not expecting much.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

Is Montreal the ones that's making Assassin Creed?


----------



## slimscane (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes and yes, that is why I expect good things from this game, I never thought I would be excited for a naruto game, but I really trust these guys


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't wait til Naruto arrive.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Apr 3, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Ubisfot Turned into the OLD EA basically. They have only came out with rainbow six las vegas that was good and that was done by there Montreal team. However this game is not so I'm not holding my breath .



This is being made by the Montreal team.  If you can manage to read the text on the screenshot, it tells you:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"It turns out that Naruto for Xbox 360 is part role-playing game (you’ll be free to wander towns and talk to NPC’s); part _Prince of Persia_ (as a ninja, you can jump acrobatically from rooftop to rooftop); part fighting game (we saw an insane one-on-one brawl in a wide open grass pasture between you and an aggressive, stretchy-armed foe); and part _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ (in the scene pictured to the left, your character runs straight up a tree and then leaps between branches in superheroic bursts.)

Couple this gameplay with mind-blowing cel-shading that makes the action look exactly like an episode of the cartoon, and you have a game that could buck the assumption that most licensed games are worth less than the discs they’re stamped on. *Ubisoft Montreal’s *_Naruto_ isn’t due out until 2008, but put it on your radar now…it’s sure as hell on ours."




This makes me all excited inside =)


----------



## Utz (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh wow that sounds amazing. Well worth the wait until 2008. Thanks for the info


----------



## MS81 (Apr 3, 2007)

looks like Microsoft is releasing the Japanese games here in the Summer.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey David. 
I found the 360 thread. x3


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2007)

^ LOL apparently. =P


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Whoa, is it possible?

Apparently, I am excited for an Anime based game.  Is the world going to end?


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 4, 2007)

Never thought of MS bringing Project Sylpheed.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 5, 2007)

DS you bit your tongue when you asked for Senke no ronde.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2007)

Tell me not, the darkness is lookin sicker everyday!


----------



## MS81 (Apr 5, 2007)

Darkness looks cool but I'm not into those type of games.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2007)

Shooting with a bit of powers? HOW CAN YOU NOT BE!?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm not really impressed with The Darkness either.  I don't know how many shooters I can take.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2007)

MS81 said:


> DS you bit your tongue when you asked for Senke no ronde.



I don't live in the UK!!!   Better be region free like Gears then.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 5, 2007)

get the elite man its only 80 bucks more.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2007)

Elite only 80 dollars more, so i would go for it, but nothing has been fixed, so buy a warranty, we all know how 360 systems work.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Elite only 80 dollars more, so i would go for it, but nothing has been fixed, so buy a warranty, we all know how 360 systems work.



yeah rub that in Crazy just like the red light on the ps3 as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah rub that in Crazy just like the red light on the ps3 as well.



Yeah because it's a known fact when Xplay/IGN/and even gamespot claim they've had failed 360 as much as failed PS2's. You know every time i insult a console for a certin thing, even a PS2 item or PS3 you seem to take it like i hate that one thing. I play my XBOX 360 as much as my PS3, but it's a known fact XBOX 360 is built like Shit. And for someone who owns all three like yourself should know this.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 5, 2007)

I have heard too many horror stories with the 360 acting a fool.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

^M-E-T-S METS METS METS sorry I have to contol myself.

There were plenty of times my games would freeze up and I have shut down the system. I got the red light I think once too. Whoever thinks that the 360 is perfect has another thing coming.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

sorry for the double post

You see what the fuck happens when you talk too soon?  This morning I tried to play my 2K7 and I got lthe egendary red ring of light mad times.  I almost got a heart attack.  The whole ring of light was red so they it's probably my cables that need to be re-connected and now it works.  I'm shook to play the shit now.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah because it's a known fact when Xplay/IGN/and even gamespot claim they've had failed 360 as much as failed PS2's. You know every time i insult a console for a certin thing, even a PS2 item or PS3 you seem to take it like i hate that one thing. I play my XBOX 360 as much as my PS3, but it's a known fact XBOX 360 is built like Shit. And for someone who owns all three like yourself should know this.



yeah because I never had that happened to me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

^MS81 You should take back those words.  Look what just happened to me.  It was never serious like that.  Thank God it was a happy ending.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^MS81 You should take back those words.  Look what just happened to me.  It was never serious like that.  Thank God it was a happy ending.



why when it didn't happen to me, you guys play all day and burn the shit out of your consoles.

and you Cyber, your connections were loose that's why it did the red light special.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 6, 2007)

I played Gears of War with some friends yesterday. OMG! It owns! I'm seriously considering buying a Xbox360 now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

^If you do decide to buy it, you should buy the elite.  I was so about to buy it when that red light special happened.

@MS81:  Actually I never play my 360 for more than 6 hours.  It never overheated on me either.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^If you do decide to buy it, you should buy the elite.  I was so about to buy it when that red light special happened.



The Elite is the new black Xbox360? What's so special about it?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

What's so special you say?  It comes bundles with a 120gb hard drive, hmdi port, hmdi cables and headset, and it's all black.  Your basically paying $120 less than a PS3 even that 600 is so worth it.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 6, 2007)

*Wow*

Move over Gears of War, your title of "best looking game ever" is about to be ripped from you hands
*Spoiler*: _Mass Effect got an upgrade_ 






_Holy crap_! :amazed You can say that graphics don't make a difference, but somehow this game just jump up my most wanted list.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

^Mass Effect won best RPG awards and it didn't even come out yet.  The hype for it might of been bigger than Gears of War but it calm down.  I can't wait to play this game.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 6, 2007)

mass effect owns.

I'm more intrested in Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, only hell Mass effect looks great...

MS81 - I play my 360 less then 2 hours a day, and i still got the three red lights before. I've had a PS2 since launch and it never broke, does this mean the PS2 is built well? NO it's a known fact *SS3 even posted complaints* that it had alot of problems JUST like XBOX360. I still love these two systems.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

Well Mass Effect coming out next month so the anticipation is heavy.  I'll pre-order it tomorrow.

My last post I said I play my 360 for 6 hours that was break down. I would play, go do what I have to do, play etc.  I can never play a game straight for more than 2 hours.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 6, 2007)

@crazy do you still get the red light special?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2007)

Special? I haven't played my 360 for awhile but i get it ever few months.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Apr 6, 2007)

^ I dont think that is normal... I had the 3 red lights ONCE. Only because I kinda **Accidently** tripped over the thing. But, I called up Microsoft, sent it in, and got it replaced in 3 days for free.

My new one hasn't messed up since.. So from my experience, the 360 isn't exactly a tank, but dont see how its built like shit...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2007)

Built like shit compared to Wii/PS3. neither have NEARLY as many problems compared to 360. But anyway it's not normal but as long as it works im good.


----------



## Batman (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm just scared of getting the runaround by microsoft, but they've had reliable customer support service in the past so I'm gonna go with my gut on this one. I mean theres no reason not to get it, I know I'm gonna geet a ps3 down the line too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 6, 2007)

I have not played mine for a while but I would not be surprised mine burning up when blue dragon comes out  I'm going to play the shit out of that game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2007)

Getting XBL nnext week,anyone want to play some gears or something?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 6, 2007)

I will soon have a 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a video for the Spring Dashboard Update coming on May 7th.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2007)

MSN instant messenger, now that should be fun


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 7, 2007)

They mentioned being able to chat using msn while gaming right?

Now the big question is- how on earth are you supposed to be able to type using the controller whilst playing games?


----------



## Kduff (Apr 7, 2007)

*Satan is in this post!*

Mass Effect looks amazing.  Hopefully the gameplay and story are as well done.

This is post number 666, I believe, so fear the devil and all of that stuff.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice movie on the spring dashboard update. Can't wait for those features.

Mass Effect looks awesome as well, but I won't be able to pick it up close to release date . Hopefully asap.


----------



## crono220 (Apr 7, 2007)

Mass Effect is looking fucking great... So far I have had my 360 since Jan, no problems so far beside the whole "I cannot get my cpu vids to play on my 360using zune, MS Player 10, or TVision...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 7, 2007)

my 360 will have a meltdown this summer (both Tenchu Z and Mass effect)
>___>
are there any good safety precations?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

crono220 said:


> Mass Effect is looking fucking great... So far I have had my 360 since Jan, no problems so far beside the whole "I cannot get my cpu vids to play on my 360using zune, MS Player 10, or TVision...



Man I thought I was the only one with that problem.  I once had this video on my 360 and I have no idea how I did it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2007)

radishbak said:


> They mentioned being able to chat using msn while gaming right?
> 
> Now the big question is- how on earth are you supposed to be able to type using the controller whilst playing games?





You culd have a Keyboard hooked into your 360


----------



## MS81 (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't wait til spring update.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You culd have a Keyboard hooked into your 360



Or this...


*Spoiler*: __ 










			
				Take from a Gamespot article that was taken down hours later XD said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 gets keyboard controller
> 
> New attachment snaps onto system's standard pad for quick and easy instant message typing.
> 
> ...



I'm down for it. =)


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 8, 2007)

^Sweet Mother of Jesus!!!! Do you see that controller?  I must get that even though it probably would $99.99.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Apr 8, 2007)

Take that ps3!   

But seriously, thats like the best idea i've heard for the 360!!! More reason to stay on the 360 longer! All they need is IE and some MMOs and my computer will be used alot less... Who doesn't want to surf the web on a 60in?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2007)

That controller will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Take that ps3!
> 
> But seriously, thats like the best idea i've heard for the 360!!! More reason to stay on the 360 longer! All they need is IE and some MMOs and my computer will be used alot less... Who doesn't want to surf the web on a 60in?



Only problem, can't surf the web with 360


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

lol nice controller I would't doubt you DS that you would be down for it. I mean who else purchaes 100 dollar gamecube keyboard controllers?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2007)

It's not a controller.  It's a controller attachment.  Therefore, hopefully, it shouldn't cost too terribly much.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2007)

DS that controler was sick where do u get thes pics


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Apr 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Only problem, can't surf the web with 360



Yeah, but thats the point. I *want* it too


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2007)

microsoft will make it if there smart


----------



## MS81 (Apr 9, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Take that ps3!
> 
> But seriously, thats like the best idea i've heard for the 360!!! More reason to stay on the 360 longer! All they need is IE and some MMOs and my computer will be used alot less... Who doesn't want to surf the web on a 60in?



yeah but pointless if you can't use web browser like PS3.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2007)

web browser on 360 should be better than on PS 2 reasons
1. 360 is made by microsoft and should have IE 7
2. it has keyboard under the controller!!


----------



## Kduff (Apr 9, 2007)

That picture looks fake to me.  It has anti-aliasing problems.  Look at some of the lines.  The whole thing looks Photoshopped to me.  And did you actually see that on Gamespot, or did you get that from another site that claims it was on Gamespot?

I think it's fake.

Edit: Upon further investigation of it in Photoshop, I'm almost positive it is.  It just reeks of 3D imaging, especially the different in the texture between the controller and the white on the keyboard.  There's just something about it that my eye says isn't real.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah, it was on Gamespot.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2007)

damn...
well he got the info


----------



## Kduff (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, there is just something about those pictures that doesn't look right to me.  You know the feeling when you look at something that is Photoshopped really well, and you can't really tell if it's real or not?

That's the feeling I get.  Why doesn't MS have any photos of the keypad posted on their site?  Are they really going to let this leak as well?


Yeah, the keypad just doesn't match up with the white part of the add-on just right.  And the white part to me looks like it's 3D imaging.

Also, what's the deal with this damn site?  I'm getting "500 Internal Server Error" every time I try and reply or switch pages.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2007)

they don't leak till like the update is in 1 week


----------



## Kduff (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, but the update doesn't COME with the keypad.  It's just an accessory supposedly designed to take advantage of the update.  It doesn't say when it's supposed to be released.

Just look at the keypad, and then look at the actual controller.  I can't tell you what my brain is seeing there, but it sees a difference.  That may be a real peripheral, and that design is actually from Microsoft, but the picture itself may just an internal design spec image for what the add-on is going to look like.  A fake pic designed to give an idea of what it looks like.  Plenty of companies use pictures like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> web browser on 360 should be better than on PS 2 reasons
> 1. 360 is made by microsoft and should have IE 7
> 2. it has keyboard under the controller!!



Internet explorer sucks, firefox better, and ps3 can use that. Keyboard can be hooked up to either system so it doesn't really matter, but i do indeed like 360 controller keyboard idea.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah the keyboard idea is cool it reminds me of my sidekick


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

Actually the Memory leak in firefox Sucks reallllllllllllly bad plus with attachments it gets worse.


Although I put up with it anyways still a great browser.  the 360 keypad is eh to small for me to be honest I can type fast with how my current 360 setup is atm with my G15 logetic keyboard by the system on my desk with my HD monitor.


I was never a big fan of keypads that small on a controller nice idea for some I do agree there.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2007)

Memory leak? well i dunno about that but i do know the browser loads faster, less bugs, and best of all never got a virus. 

As for the keyboard, it's alot like a sidekick, and i've been using my sister's on occasion so i should be pretty good.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2007)

*4 More Maps for Gears of War*

Jesus  it is confirmed at the middle or end of the report.  i hope they are also free.

Gears keeps getting better and better. 

Sadly not much naruto fan luv for gears, without counting Hokage Naruto.

Anyone here got Guitar Hero 2 BTW?. it is soo sweetttt s


----------



## Batman (Apr 9, 2007)

Just got a 360 and haven't gotten much sleep yet. Don't know what i've been doing without xbox live.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2007)

^ welcome.

what games did you get with the system?


----------



## slimscane (Apr 9, 2007)

Confirmation about Spring update and keyboard. As long as it isn't too expensive, I will seriously consider picking it up.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2007)

*Early Preview of Blue Dragon*

Seems like i can't get my hopes up....

DQVIII bored me, seems like this will do the same....


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 9, 2007)

keyboard looks pretty awesome.  I'll buy one if I happen to get a game that uses it.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> *Early Preview of Blue Dragon*
> 
> Seems like i can't get my hopes up....
> 
> DQVIII bored me, seems like this will do the same....



I didn't like how they bashed Blue Dragon because it's more old traditional RPG style.

and I'm still getting the Collector's edition.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm still getting Blue Dragon as well.  This dude was bashing the game from the beginning to the end.  What was the good points of the game?  That's why I don't give a darn what a reviewer say. He comparing it to DQ VIII and it was sites like gamespot and ign that was giving it a 9 and better.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> *Early Preview of Blue Dragon*
> 
> Seems like i can't get my hopes up....
> 
> DQVIII bored me, seems like this will do the same....



LOL at KDuff telling off BotI in the opinions section. XD  I figured that was the same guy.

Anyway, if he thinks it's boring, then so be it.  I initially thought I wouldn't be able to get into Oblivion because I thought watching my friend play Morrowind was boring, but hell, I really love the game once you get into it.  Of course, I can't give out any straight opinions on Blue Dragon yet, but whatever, I'm still looking forward to it.

Oh yeah.  Here's a video of the new Annex versus game mode on Gears of War coming out this week I think.


----------



## Batman (Apr 9, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> ^ welcome.
> 
> what games did you get with the system?



Been playing Perfect Dark Zero mainly. I'm thinking about getting crackdown, but I haven't heard too much good about it. Gears is the obvious next purchase tho.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL at KDuff telling off BotI in the opinions section. XD  I figured that was the same guy.
> 
> Anyway, if he thinks it's boring, then so be it.  I initially thought I wouldn't be able to get into Oblivion because I thought watching my friend play Morrowind was boring, but hell, I really love the game once you get into it.  Of course, I can't give out any straight opinions on Blue Dragon yet, but whatever, I'm still looking forward to it.
> 
> ...



i can't wait for it... i was hoping it was coming out today......

the thing that gets me psyqued(SP) is the re-spawning, i think that would make it less harder for me to get the ranked achievements.

is armored core that good?... since these days every time i see you online that's what you're playing....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

come on kami you really believe everything 1up says? there one of the biggest retards in gaming publication history.

Nintendo even canceled alot of interviews etf for what they do. Hell they broke NDA's and other stuff. 1up I hardly go to anymore.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

Yup me too.  I usually go to gamespot,ign, and gametrailers for reviews.

Anybody who had Saints Row.  Was it really fun or it was corny.  Put your GTA love at the side and answer that honestly.  Most people think that anygame that's like GTA is horrible and never really give it a chance.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> come on kami you really believe everything 1up says? there one of the biggest retards in gaming publication history.
> 
> Nintendo even canceled alot of interviews etf for what they do. Hell they broke NDA's and other stuff. 1up I hardly go to anymore.



i usually find them quite entertaining.  and for him to have someone from famitsu playing it and saying he would give it a good score to not displease friends from mistwalker says a lot.

i read from the most sources i can.  this one just happen to be a full BD JP review that is not fan made.

and like i say, DQVIII bored me... and found FFXII entertaining... the same as the guy so i can relate.

very few RPG's compelled me to finish them.. mostly due to poor storyline... which end up killing the "what's going to happen next?" excitement...i was reading before that BD lacked a good storyline and this further proves it.



Batman said:


> Been playing Perfect Dark Zero mainly. I'm thinking about getting crackdown, but I haven't heard too much good about it. Gears is the obvious next purchase tho.



you bought a 360 without Gears :amazed ? Jk jk jk


----------



## Kduff (Apr 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL at KDuff telling off BotI in the opinions section. XD  I figured that was the same guy.



Eh, he was getting on my nerves.  The whole "I'm a loner and because of it I'm right" thing only works when you actually have a point.  And from what I remembered of him, I honestly couldn't see him getting a Wii and actually playing Zelda.

I think Milky is just more into action games or something.  I'm not an RPG fan, so I find most RPGs boring, but only because I can't get into the gameplay.  I love anime, so I'm sure I'd like the stories, but I just can't force myself to play old-school RPGs

Also, he does know a lot of Japanese (he's part Japanese) so he did understand a lot of it.  So don't think he was just solely watching and not understanding at all.

Like I said on there, it's just his opinions, if you don't mind the stuff he complained about, then you'll probably have no problem with the game.  Whenever I don't agree with a review, but I'm still skeptical, I just rent the game and see if it's worth my time.  I think it's a good way, because everyone doesn't have the money to buy every game they're interested in.  So I read the reviews, if they're suspicious, I'll rent the game.  It works for me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> is armored core that good?... since these days every time i see you online that's what you're playing....



Yeah, it's pretty good, especially now that the new regulations have balanced out a lot of the weapons.  Most of the time, it's my brother playing though and he's extremely good, but plays player matches because whenever he owns someone good in a ranked match, they quit before they die and it comes to a draw.  They need to fix that aspect of the game quickly in the next set of regulations.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Yup me too.  I usually go to gamespot,ign, and gametrailers for reviews.
> 
> Anybody who had Saints Row.  Was it really fun or it was corny.  Put your GTA love at the side and answer that honestly.  Most people think that anygame that's like GTA is horrible and never really give it a chance.



Saints row was great, don't listen to the hate. I love SR. 

As for blue  dragon i'm still getting it, it's gonna be pimpin.


----------



## Astonishing Panorama (Apr 9, 2007)

Gears of War Annex preview


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

^We have that same link on the previous page but thanks anyway I guess.


----------



## Astonishing Panorama (Apr 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^We have that same link the previous page but thanks anyway I guess.


Damn, and I just saw it after I posted. >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2007)

Got prey recently, going to beat that shit later on.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 9, 2007)

Crazy you should just get a job testing games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 9, 2007)

Interestingly enough, those jobs suck.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

Crazy Gamerscore for the 360 will be a million one day.  This dude buys at least one game a week where I would buy one for one month maybe two.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2007)

two games a week? 6 atleast


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

my roomate rents games and sends them back and gets like so many gamer points that way


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

^So many people do that.  I should do that too since it's cheaper that way.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> my roomate rents games and sends them back and gets like so many gamer points that way



I have never been able to pull that off. I have like bullshit aura or something.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2007)

does anyone here have CrackDown i love that game its so fun


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> soo...you can burn stuff to a disc in that format and play it on the 360?  or do you have to stream it through the stupid little extender app?



you can put files on your 360 hard drive either through a jump drive, disc  etc and play it off the 360 not stream.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2007)

good I can watch anime on my 360 in HD.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 10, 2007)

ok cool anime in HD is awesome


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is the update the 27th right?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

The update is May 7th.

Edit:  I guess I'll post it here as well but the Halo 3 beta finally has a date.



I guess the spring update is not the only good thing to wait for in May ^_^


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> The update is May 7th.
> 
> Edit:  I guess I'll post it here as well but the Halo 3 beta finally has a date.
> 
> ...



oh well I'll have Ninja gaiden Sigma Demo to hold me off til Update comes.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah I can't wait for that demo.  The 27th is just stuck in my head.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 10, 2007)

Quake III: Team Arena coming to XBLA?
That would be pretty awesome.

Also, there is a new vidoc to accompany the announcement of the Halo3 Beta date.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

I just watched it, and besides the completely lackluster alpha graphics, I was impressed.  Everything about the animation says "alpha" to me, as well as the explosions and effects, but the gameplay seems to be there.

Supposedly the X button is revealed in this vidoc.  They don't say what it is, but they do show the shield grenade, and Crazy thinks that what it is.  I'm not really sure, I know how Bungie loves to hide things in their promotions, so I figure it's something that's just thrown in one of the clips.  Something you have to really look for.

There are also trip mines, and I kind of hope that they only work against vehicles.  I've had too many bad experiences in Battlefield 2 with stupid snipers planting claymore's everywhere and always getting cheap kills.  It takes no skill, just luck.

And hopefully the massive amount of playtesting really helps out.  I don't recall many FPS's that have so much pre-testing, or even a public beta.  Hopefully the beta really helps get the kinks out.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, the video was said to use alpha graphics, but the gameplay looked so fun, and the video playback for every match just sounds awesome.

I am guessing the the X button is like the grenade button, but for shield and trip wire.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Yeah, the video was said to use alpha graphics, but the gameplay looked so fun, and the video playback for every match just sounds awesome.
> 
> I am guessing the the X button is like the grenade button, but for shield and trip wire.



Yeah, I knew it was alpha, I'm just saying it looked really alpha.  Not really impressive at all.

Anyway, I guess that's cool, but I don't see why they really need their own button.  They're just different kinds of grenades, when you get down to it.  Except one doesn't explode but creates a shield, and the other is a mine.  When I think of something that needs its own button, I think of something I'm going to be using frequently.  And unless there is an abundance of shield bubbles (and they look pretty big so I don't know why there would be) and mines, players won't be using them that often.

I still want a run button.  There were too many places in Halo and Halo 2 where you just needed to book it.  Kind of like the roadie run in GoW, where you can't fire when you're doing it.  I think that would add a new feeling to Halo.  And when a soldier is in the middle of nowhere, with no cover, and is under fire, he doesn't lightly jog to cover.  He fucking _books it_.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah, but then that would put the grenade count a 5 (five) with only one button to cover all of them, with the pacing in halo it would just be too cumbersome to scroll through 5 different grenade type to be able to pull the one you need out in time.

Run might be nice, but I think it would fundamentally alter the feeling of the game, and I just don't ever feel like it's necessary. In Gears you need to run because you just go cover to cover, and pop out and shoot. Halo's gameplay is nothing like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2007)

Dear Xbox 360 news people,

Please give me an Xbox 360.

Thank you.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

slimscane said:


> yeah, but then that would put the grenade count a 5 (five) with only one button to cover all of them, with the pacing in halo it would just be too cumbersome to scroll through 5 different grenade type to be able to pull the one you need out in time.
> 
> Run might be nice, but I think it would fundamentally alter the feeling of the game, and I just don't ever feel like it's necessary. In Gears you need to run because you just go cover to cover, and pop out and shoot. Halo's gameplay is nothing like that.



Moreso than mines and shield bubbles?  I don't know if you've ever played Battlefield, but anti-personnel mines s-u-c-k.  No skill.  And Halo is a game that is fun based solely on how skilled you are.  Adding a sprint feature to help you dodge cars and ambushes will only make it more tactical, and will make it harder for some cheap, unskilled asshole to get cheap kills.  All of that "it'll fundamentally alter the gameplay" bullshit is the same thing I've heard repeated out of a million different people's mouths.  I don't buy it.  If sprinting will change gameplay so much, mines will change it even more.

If they are anti-personnel mines, I bet you you'll end up hating them.  Unless you're a cheap bastard that uses them, that is.

Listen, I pretty much know I'm already wrong, because I already thought about 5 grenade categories being too much.  However, I still will argue the point that "running/sprinting will alter gameplay dramatically" is just a silly cliche every Halo player hears from his friend and likes to spout off.  All it would do is make it harder for people to get cheap kills.  A two second sprint to help get you out of harm's way every once in a while is something Halo needs.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dear Xbox 360 news people,
> 
> Please give me an Xbox 360.
> 
> Thank you.



you work at IBM and possibly get paid more than most of us on NF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2007)

12 bucks an hour. I'm poor.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 12 bucks an hour. I'm poor.



My highest paying job was 6.75.  US Dollars.  And I've afforded a car and food and gas and bills.  Stop complaining.

I'd kill to make that right now.   But after college and med school I'll be making like 50 BILLION DOLLARS (fixed for MS81) an hour.  Or more.  So suck on that.

And I just did the math in my head.  480 a week before taxes. (Assuming you work 40 hour weeks or close to it.)  1,920 a month.  23,000 a year.  For one person to live on, that's great.  Say you spend 300 a WEEK on food and bills.  That's still only 14,400 a year.  Which leaves about ten grand a year disposable.  I could totally fucking live on that.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2007)

Kduff said:


> My highest paying job was 6.75.  US Dollars.  And I've afforded a car and food and gas and bills.  Stop complaining.
> 
> I'd kill to make that right now.   But after college and med school I'll be making like *17bucks* an hour.  Or more.  So suck on that.
> 
> And I just did the math in my head.  480 a week before taxes. (Assuming you work 40 hour weeks or close to it.)  1,920 a month.  23,000 a year.  For one person to live on, that's great.  Say you spend 300 a WEEK on food and bills.  That's still only 14,400 a year.  Which leaves about ten grand a year disposable.  I could totally fucking live on that.



fixed for you dude.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> fixed for you dude.



Why do you say that?  My mother is a massage therapist and a manager and makes $23 an hour.  And I'm not going to be a doctor.  I plan on going into the FBI or CIA.  And then if I can't get in I plan on being a doctor.

You're saying doctors only make $32,000 a year?  Any decent doctor I've talked to around here makes at least twice that much.

Guess you're just trying to make fun of me?  Oh no.  I'm so offended.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

I know this is off-topic but how do you plan on becoming a FBI or CIA Agent?  That was one thing I said I wouldn't mind doing.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I know this is off-topic but how do you plan on becoming a FBI or CIA Agent?  That was one thing I said I wouldn't mind doing.



Well, the college I go to has one of the best Criminal Investigation schools in the country, and I plan on doing undergrad stuff there.  Then I probably will head off to Medical School to really get a good understanding of the human body and medicine in general.  Then I just plan on applying for the FBI Academy and hope I get accepted.  I could just apply after college, but they rarely take anyone unless they are completely amazing.

They also require some job experience, at least 3 years, so I don't know what I'm going to do about that.  I really don't know if medical school counts toward that.  But I hope it does.  A lot of people get into the FBI by being a Police Officer or some kind of agent of the law.  Any way you do it, you have to be a straight-shooter (as in a good person with outstanding morals and respect for the law), quite intelligent, and just good at what you want to do.  It's really not an easy thing.

To MS81

And here you go, stupid, a chart depicting what an average of doctors over the country make:


Just in case you were serious about doctors making 17 an hour.  A doctor with less than a year's experience (and I'm assuming this doesn't include interns) makes over $100,000 a year.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Why do you say that?  My mother is a massage therapist and a manager and makes $23 an hour.  And I'm not going to be a doctor.  I plan on going into the FBI or CIA.  And then if I can't get in I plan on being a doctor.
> 
> You're saying doctors only make $32,000 a year?  Any decent doctor I've talked to around here makes at least twice that much.
> 
> Guess you're just trying to make fun of me?  Oh no.  I'm so offended.



I was just being realistic brotha.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I was just being realistic brotha.



Thanks.  Because you obviously know enough about me to make "realistic" comments about how much I'll be making.

So if I'll be making 17 an hour, you'll be making like, what, minimum wage?  Less?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2007)

Ummm MS81 your wrong...that's isn't realistic, it's wrong


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 10, 2007)

well where crazymornix lives I bet 12 bucks an hour is not much at all. ( hell 24 bucks an hour is not much for some places in harrisburg paying 800 a month on rent is crazy )


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 10, 2007)

800 dollars of rent is a fucking great deal in NY. The projects are right around there.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 10, 2007)

CMX, $12 an hour is what I am going to be making this summer as an Intern :amazed

I'd give you a 360, but I only have one, and its mine 

Kduff, me saying that running would alter the feel are my own words, although if I said that to my friends they probably would just rehash it to other people  I didn't like the speed up from Halo 1 to 2, and adding a sprint would make things just move to quickly, and since you have no real reason to sprint other than to get away (as in, you don't have to use cover like in Gears) then it would just be pointless. In my opinion of course, but in this case, I think that Bungie is thinking along these same lines


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

Speaking of things speeding up, the footage in the vidoc also looks like gameplay has sped up again.

I referred to that comment because I've heard a lot of people say that about the run button.  If you think that it's fine, I've just heard a lot of people who didn't really know what they were talking about say running would "ruin" Halo.  I'm not saying you don't know anything, btw, it's just an explanation of why I said it.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> well where crazymornix lives I bet 12 bucks an hour is not much at all. ( hell 24 bucks an hour is not much for some places in harrisburg paying 800 a month on rent is crazy )



Well he's making about 2 grand a month, so 800 a month for rent isn't that bad.  Around here I could get a decent apartment for about 600 a month, so 2 grand a month would have me set.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 10, 2007)

Ya but 800 a month on top of other things ( that was just rent and that does not include utilites just water) 


Ah well I have to get experience in the networking feild and a lvl 1 networking postion opened up for starting pay of 38k a year ( lvl 1) off a two year degree not bad for just experience and what not. Cannot wait to finish my four year now 


plus crazy works for tech support If i recall and tech support does not start off to hot.



Ok umm ya went off topic but I went to EB and seen the blue dragon cases ! I petted one and cried 

@hell 

ya I know what you mean my cousin lives up there in a freaking apartment for 2k a month roughly . The median for job pay up there is good but the eniviroment sucks imo.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Thanks.  Because you obviously know enough about me to make "realistic" comments about how much I'll be making.
> 
> So if I'll be making 17 an hour, you'll be making like, what, minimum wage?  Less?



yeah I'm 13 an hour now. but maybe you'll be making 50 an hour like you said because I'm going to school for electrical so I can make 30-40 bucks an hour.

I live in CT and a decent APT $1000-1300 easy.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 10, 2007)

whats up u people whats goin on

Halo 3 Beta is coming soon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Speaking of things speeding up, the footage in the vidoc also looks like gameplay has sped up again.
> 
> I referred to that comment because I've heard a lot of people say that about the run button. If you think that it's fine, I've just heard a lot of people who didn't really know what they were talking about say running would "ruin" Halo. I'm not saying you don't know anything, btw, it's just an explanation of why I said it.
> 
> ...


I barely clear 1500 a month.
My rent is 400 dollars.
My car is 300 dollars.
My gas is 190 dollars.
My student loan payment is 200 dollars.
My food is around 150 or so.
My gym is 36 a month.
I also tithe, that's 192 a month.

Yeah, I'm livin' large with barely 40 bucks left over to buy things.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I barely clear 1500 a month.
> My rent is 400 dollars.
> My car is 300 dollars.
> My gas is 190 dollars.
> ...



Your gym is only 36 dollars? damn what gym you go to?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2007)

The cheapest one I can find on my poor-boy salary.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 10, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I barely clear 1500 a month.
> My rent is 400 dollars.
> My car is 300 dollars.
> My gas is 190 dollars.
> ...



you're so... _powerful_ :amazed

You should try living with you parents, if their anything like mine, that way, rent is free and food is free, the extra $550 is well worth however much it would kill your spirit 

plus, GTAIV stuff from Game Informer


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah I'm 13 an hour now. but maybe you'll be making 50 an hour like you said because I'm going to school for electrical so I can make 30-40 bucks an hour.
> 
> I live in CT and a decent APT $1000-1300 easy.


 
I had a big thing written out to this, but I have nothing to say to you, really.  I started taking college classes in 11th grade, I'm taking 400 level classes my sophomore year, and I'll be in med school in no time.  Some guy on an internet forum that knows nothing about me has absolutely no effect on what I know I'll make.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 10, 2007)

Holy crap guys! The Pistol is back in Halo 3! 

Look at the top left TV!
(plus some other observations from that vidoc)


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I barely clear 1500 a month.
> My rent is 400 dollars.
> My car is 300 dollars.
> My gas is 190 dollars.
> ...



Wow, you're living hard.  I'm in debt a couple grand because of the measley amount I make.  Try not being able to make ends meet.  I'd much rather be able to break even.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 10, 2007)

slime hopefully its not nerfed ( it probably will be though  ) and slime living with your parents sucks I mean I would hate to live with my parents when I'm 25 lol.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha, I live in a dorm right now, but it's basically the same thing, although, it's kind of different when you are 18 (19 soon!)

Yeah, they will probably make it something like, 4 shot kills or something lame like that, but if they just kept it the same, I think _know_ that the game would be better for it.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I make minimum wage $6.75, and can only work 18 hrs a week!!!


Income: $486
Rent: $0
Food: $0
Gas: $0
Gym: $0
Car: $0
Student Loan: $0

carry the 2, subtract 0, and that only leaves me with $486 a month for me...
being 15 is so hard...


----------



## Kduff (Apr 10, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Haha, I live in a dorm right now, but it's basically the same thing, although, it's kind of different when you are 18 (19 soon!)
> 
> Yeah, they will probably make it something like, 4 shot kills or something lame like that, but if they just kept it the same, I think _know_ that the game would be better for it.



I got really tired of the Pistol, even though I was pretty good with it.  Every match just turned into pistol sniping.  I think the decision to take them out and replace them with a much less powerful one made Halo 2 much more fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2007)

What does all this have to do with XBOX?

I think you should make a new thread in the Plaza regarding this.

PS: Pistol is hax.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 11, 2007)

^ why don't you try selling your soul for a x360.



it worked for me <.<


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 11, 2007)

wow u guys are rich this is my budget 
1 week:$10
maybe:5on gum and slim jims
and 5 of the to resurve Diamond and Pearl


----------



## MS81 (Apr 11, 2007)

Kduff said:


> I had a big thing written out to this, but I have nothing to say to you, really.  I started taking college classes in 11th grade, I'm taking 400 level classes my sophomore year, and I'll be in med school in no time.  Some guy on an internet forum that knows nothing about me has absolutely no effect on what I know I'll make.



wow dude you shouldn't catch feelings over the internet.

but U said you was going to make 50 dollars I was being realistic just putting a number out because they not gonna start u at 50 dollars trust me.

but Trusty bell is coming out w/a bundle pack like Blue Dragon.


----------



## Batman (Apr 11, 2007)

GT4 feels like it's gonna be nice, though we haven't seen any gameplay yet >_<. I'm hyped about this game. Haven't played San Andreas yet. I was doing a lot of studying at the time. Man I love being out of school.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 11, 2007)

I just hope the fix the controls.  They have the game with the most copies sold, correct?  And they have plenty of experience making shooting games now.  So why can't they just get it right themselves, or just hire some Shooting game professional to make sure the targeting and just controls in general work right?  If they make the game all pretty and whatnot, and don't fix the crappy targeting system, I'm going to be really disappointed.

And MS81, I never thought I was going to be making that out of the gate.  I'll be handing all of my money back to the people that loaned it to me anyway, so it really doesn't matter what I make in the first five years.  It's not my money.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 11, 2007)

its gonna be awesome on live


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 11, 2007)

Pricey GH2 DLC

Fuck them... i luv GH but the price is ridiculous....


----------



## Kduff (Apr 11, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Pricey GH2 DLC
> 
> Fuck them... i luv GH but the price is ridiculous....



Couple in the high price with the fact that all but two of those songs were on the first game.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 11, 2007)

Is $2 a song really all that bad? I mean, I wouldn't do it, but I'm a miser. 

Also, Dead Rising 2 confirmed, now under development for Xbox 360

Who didn't see that one coming?


edit: wait, I just saw that at this rate, Guitar Hero 1 will cost $97.76... absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Is $2 a song really all that bad? I mean, I wouldn't do it, but I'm a miser.
> 
> Also, Dead Rising 2 confirmed, now under development for Xbox 360
> 
> ...



my point exactly.....this is a sad day indeed.


----------



## Batman (Apr 11, 2007)

Just for the game or is that the game plus the "guitar"?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 11, 2007)

ur right the song aren't that good for good money


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn you UBISOFT!!!  What have you done to Senko no Ronde?!?!?!



At least the release date for the states is 5/22. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2007)

^DS you have any videos for this game? It looks good but it sounds weird by description.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably not the best vid, but it gives you a good idea of what the game is about... 1v1 shoot em up. =D

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPDLOhFYZMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Is $2 a song really all that bad? I mean, I wouldn't do it, but I'm a miser.
> 
> Also, Dead Rising 2 confirmed, now under development for Xbox 360
> 
> ...




yes 2 bucks a song is a joke ( that more than what apple charges lol) 


DEAD RISING 2!?!?!?!?! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  

you made my day slime *reps*


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 11, 2007)

dead rising 2 will be the best


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> dead rising 2 will be the best



Nah it'll be shit like the last one if they keep it with the same boring ass missions, single player, and a crappy story. :amazed


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Probably not the best vid, but it gives you a good idea of what the game is about... 1v1 shoot em up. =D
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPDLOhFYZMY[/YOUTUBE]



looks cool, though I wouldn't buy it 
not a big fan of fighting games but it's cool to see that someone is doing it differently ^^


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

DR2 already? XD DR is the first game I plan on beating when I get my Elite.

I love zombies


----------



## slimscane (Apr 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> yes 2 bucks a song is a joke ( that more than what apple charges lol)
> 
> 
> DEAD RISING 2!?!?!?!?! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...



Glad I could help 

I really should go ahead and pick up the first DR now that it is a platinum hit.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

How much cheaper are Platinum hits?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2007)

I think either 30 or 40.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh thats cool, I can afford more controllers that way I guess xD


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 11, 2007)

A Platinum Hit game is $29.99.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 11, 2007)

so wish it was 20. oh well...


----------



## Corruption (Apr 11, 2007)

Dead Rising is a game I've planned on picking up for a while...along with enchanted arms.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2007)

I wanted to sell my regular 360 for an elite but I thought about it and it's stupid to do for an bigger HDD I still have like 10GB left.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 12, 2007)

i know a guy that will take my 360 for a elite so im getting one


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 12, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Dead Rising is a game I've planned on picking up for a while...along with enchanted arms.



I think they have both those games for a rather nice price on play.com  

can anyone recomend a good 1-2 player (offline) game for the 360?
apart from Gears?


----------



## Batman (Apr 12, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I think they have both those games for a rather nice price on play.com
> 
> can anyone recomend a good 1-2 player (offline) game for the 360?
> apart from Gears?



If you like gardening, and you like to get high. Play Viva Pinata.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2007)

Rainbow Six is a good choice.

But then again, most games with co op are best on live.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wanted to sell my regular 360 for an elite but I thought about it and it's stupid to do for an bigger HDD I still have like 10GB left.



I think its a great buy for newcomers. I mean the HDD isn't the only thing it comes with. Plus...its black  

xD

Just saw an ad for Bioshock...that game looks wicked. Along with that one game where you are a writer and your nightmares start coming true, 360 horror titles are looking sick


----------



## Kduff (Apr 12, 2007)

So are these the only titles so far that are Platinum for the 360?


Perfect Dark Zero
Kameo: Elements of Power
Project Gotham Racing 3
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Battlefield 2 Modern Combat
Burnout Revenge
Call of Duty 2
Dead or Alive 4
Fight Night Round 3
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Top Spin 2
Table Tennis

I was planning on waiting until there were more cheap games to buy a system, but seeing as I'm really wanting to play Mass Effect, I may get one soon.  So I'm being lazy and making sure this is all there is by asking here.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I think its a great buy for newcomers. I mean the HDD isn't the only thing it comes with. Plus...its black
> 
> xD
> 
> Just saw an ad for Bioshock...that game looks wicked. Along with that one game where you are a writer and your nightmares start coming true, 360 horror titles are looking sick


the thing is I'm trying to sell my 360 for 200-250w/HDD but I'm want to sell to friends and family only.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 12, 2007)

Batman said:


> If you like gardening, and you like to get high. Play Viva Pinata.



already got it 
awesome game ^^

I think I'm gonna go for RB6:vegas, it's almost 50% cheaper on play.com than here in sweden :amazed


two worlds sounds kinda wicked, but the character models etc look kinda wierd to me....


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I think its a great buy for newcomers. I mean the HDD isn't the only thing it comes with. Plus...its black
> 
> xD
> 
> Just saw an ad for Bioshock...that game looks wicked. Along with that one game where you are a writer and your nightmares start coming true, 360 horror titles are looking sick



The game I think your talking about is Alan Wake and it looks beautiful.


----------



## Batman (Apr 13, 2007)

Man I can't wait for mass effect. Ever since kotor bioware has been my go to publisher for the best story tellers in the industry.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 13, 2007)

Batman said:


> Man I can't wait for mass effect. Ever since kotor bioware has been my go to publisher for the best story tellers in the industry.



ever sin e baldurs gate 1 for me  
one of my favourite publishers actually ^___^

is the release date for mass effect more specific? I've only heard June but not an exact date :/


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I think they have both those games for a rather nice price on play.com
> 
> can anyone recomend a good 1-2 player (offline) game for the 360?
> apart from Gears?



crackdown its GTAx2


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 13, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> crackdown its GTAx2



no offline coop though 
I might buy it after summer if I got Live by then


----------



## Batman (Apr 13, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> ever sin e baldurs gate 1 for me
> one of my favourite publishers actually ^___^
> 
> is the release date for mass effect more specific? I've only heard June but not an exact date :/



IGN says the relase date is in May 22.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 13, 2007)

Some sites say May and some say June.  If I had to choose I say it's coming out in June.


----------



## Slips (Apr 13, 2007)

I need a new game any recomendations may as well list my games to save repeat answers

SDvsRaw
Gears
Bulletwitch
DoA4
PGR3
Viva Pinata
Yopspin2
Fear
Marvel UR
GRAW2
Splinter cell DA
Oblivion
Crackdown
COD3
dead rising


Guitar hero 2 keeps calling as I'm looking for a game to play with a few mates whilst getting the beers out


----------



## Jotun (Apr 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> The game I think your talking about is Alan Wake and it looks beautiful.



Ya Alan Wake. It brings me back to the days of Silent Hill


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 13, 2007)

i wonder when gow2 comes out will there be 4 player co-op?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 13, 2007)

Street fighter 2 Turbo in HD with ReDrawed Sprites


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2007)

^ Indeed, the HD sprites are going to be fucking fabulous.



I can only hope they're experimenting for a totally HD SF4.  PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2007)

HD Street Figher 2? Gangster.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2007)

Trailer got me wanting blue dragon even more


----------



## Aman (Apr 14, 2007)

Lost Planet for the PC will be able to go up to 2560x1600.


----------



## Batman (Apr 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Indeed, the HD sprites are going to be fucking fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope they're experimenting for a totally HD SF4.  PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!



Oh snap!:amazed


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll fap to HD goodness of Streetfighter only if it looks like Guilty Gear.

wow Lost planet is going to use DX10 with resolution up to 2500X1600


----------



## slimscane (Apr 14, 2007)

Holy Crap! SSF2THD :droooooooooooool 

But wait, does that mean my SFHF is worthless? 

I wonder if 360ians will get to square off against PS3inites? That trash talking would be insane XO. 
"Cheap ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob" 
"Just playing the game man, but It wasn't really fair that you lost" 
"I know, you were being too gay"
"No, I mean, your system is obviously just too weak to run Street Fighter 2, I'm surprised you even did as well as you did"
*player_1 disconnected*

Too bad I don't see a way that they could do that


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Indeed, the HD sprites are going to be fucking fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope they're experimenting for a totally HD SF4.  PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!



i hope that with the resolution they also up the animation to SFIII Standars...

if not... such a wasted oportunity.

now i have to wonder if there's a decent joystick for the 360 since the 360's pad is made full of fail. 

i think is time for a new Xbox news thread: "Jump in!!" should be a great subtitle.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah to human looking alot better but Ninja gaiden S and Heavenly sword got me to hyped for a action game, so to human doesn't look as good, but still a buy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2007)

Ninja gaiden does not have 4 player co op  thats an instant win there, Especially since its an heavy RPG game


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2007)

Co-Op online or offline? It wasn't announced yet. Plus multilayer is not as important to me as single player.


----------



## Batman (Apr 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ninja gaiden does not have 4 player co op  thats an instant win there, Especially since its an heavy RPG game



That's what sold it for me. They're taking too human back to the days of ninja turtles in the arcades. Man I wasted so many quarters with my friends playing turtles in time.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2007)

Rather have a Great single player then OK single player and OK multi.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2007)

Batman said:


> That's what sold it for me. They're taking too human back to the days of ninja turtles in the arcades. Man I wasted so many quarters with my friends playing turtles in time.



hell yeah I got the TMNT arcade game for 360 it brought back the good ol days.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Rather have a Great single player then OK single player and OK multi.



stop assuming the single is going to be bad seriously =/ Silicon knights is developing this game and if anything there really good at what they do. eternal darkness and there other games where really good in terms of story and gameplay.

I rather have a great online and a great / good single because Single player you can only play so many times before you stop.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 14, 2007)

I never really got into Street Fighter II, but it is a great game.  Does anyone else find the obscenely long name pretty funny? 

Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix.

I'm more of a simplicity kind of person myself.  The simpler, the better, to me.  Although I do enjoy anime show names because of their usually obscenely long titles, but for me that just fits.

Also, I thought Mass Effect looked good, although I spotted some problems that will hopefully be fixed in the final version.  I don't hold them against it though, because Denis Dyack would come to my house and strangle me if I did.  "IT'S AN UNFINISHED VERSION DAMNIT!  DON'T JUDGE UNTIL IT'S OUT!"  The animations were pretty subpar, and the character models seemed very last-gen to me.  The gameplay looked fun though.  And I expect the story will to top-notch, just like Eternal Darkness.

I was thinking though, if this game isn't pretty amazing, I'm pretty sure it may ruin Silicon Knights.  Not only because they've put so much money into it, but also because they've hounded everyone who said the early build sucked, so much so that if the final version isn't very good, most people will really dislike them for being so annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> stop assuming the single is going to be bad seriously =/ Silicon knights is developing this game and if anything there really good at what they do. eternal darkness and there other games where really good in terms of story and gameplay.
> 
> I rather have a great online and a great / good single because Single player you can only play so many times before you stop.



The way games are made these days, to many multiplayer focus, i have to assume


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> The way games are made these days, to many multiplayer focus, i have to assume





Really, it applies to this entire subforum. XD


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> stop assuming the single is going to be bad seriously =/ Silicon knights is developing this game and if anything there really good at what they do. eternal darkness and there other games where really good in terms of story and gameplay.
> 
> I rather have a great online and a great / good single because Single player you can only play so many times before you stop.



didn't SK helped developed MGS: Twin Snakes?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah to human looking alot better but Ninja gaiden S and Heavenly sword got me to hyped for a action game, so to human doesn't look as good, but still a buy.



I hope it has offline coop  I have a feeling it won't though
and btw, is too human based on warhammer 40k? I saw 2 dreadnoughts facing of what looked like a space marine/terminator with a big hammer on a screenshot somwhere ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> didn't SK helped developed MGS: Twin Snakes?



Ya they did.


@DS

 man Super paper mario has alot of funny lines , its text heavy but its funny to read  

*reps*


----------



## Batman (Apr 14, 2007)

Man I remember hearing about too human back when I was still playing the original super smash brothers.

But once I head that it was going to be four player co-op capable, I understood why they chose to have those long camera angles. It's officially  beat em up, and I do belive that the single player will suffer becaue of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Really, it applies to this entire subforum. XD



Should used that on all the people who never touched a PS3 shouldn't you?  

I'm not saying the game will suck, but from the videos, it's not going to be a Ninja Gaiden or Heavenly sword.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2007)

Batman said:


> Man I remember hearing about too human back when I was still playing the original super smash brothers.
> 
> But once I head that it was going to be four player co-op capable, I understood why they chose to have those long camera angles. It's officially  beat em up, and I do belive that the single player will suffer becaue of it.



reminds me of gauntlets in some ways.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *reminds me of gauntlets* in some ways.



Are you trying to bring down my hope


----------



## Batman (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey gauntlets is a blast when you and your three friends are drinking.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 15, 2007)

Man I don't know about Crazy but Too Human looks amazing.  The problem is it kinda reminds me of Mass Effect minus the space part.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2007)

I do agree with Crazy that Too Human will not be slice n dice of Ninja Gaiden or Heavenly Sword but will still be good in it's own right.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I do agree with Crazy that Too Human will not be slice n dice of Ninja Gaiden or Heavenly Sword but will still be good in it's own right.


Yeah this is all i'm trying to point out. I know it's a RPG but i think there trying to push action but not nearly as well as the games i mentioned. Still i want to get it


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2007)

Honestly, I think that's where SK messed up trying to make it an action RPG.

they could've made it like DMC3 with the rpg level up style.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> Honestly, I think that's where SK messed up trying to make it an action RPG.
> 
> they could've made it like DMC3 with the rpg level up style.



why? that would be retarted. 

SK has been really good with stories and if anyone has doubted them in that department go play there previous games especially Eternal darkness.


Action RPG is what 360 needs and its about time and this game seems like it will deliver on that concept. Plus there is not many co op games out there anymore its like the bastard child of this industry and I'm glad they are working with that.

Hopefully it will have off line co op but It will probably be only two player offline and the 4 player is online we know that.


plus the guys said in the video its mainly God of War type stuff not ninja gaiden ( A game I already played )


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Doesn't look like god of war to me. We'll see when it comes out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2007)

Dragon Ball Online to come to the 360! =D



> Author: Dorfdad
> Ok folks we have a nice Gameswank EXCLUSIVE scoop here for you, back in March 2007 Bandai Namco announced that DRAGONBALL Online was in development, but what was not know to us untill now is that this title is also in development for the XBOX360! according to gamejob they are looking for a XBOX360 programmer for a Collection of MMORPG “dragon ball online” which is to ship in 2007 Korea/2008 Japan. No metion of the US/Europe but its sure to follow as Dragonball has a huge following around the world. Looks like World Of Warcraft gone anime! Could this be the answer for the XBOX360 in Japan?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 15, 2007)

I still wonder how DB online is going to work. There's no way Krillin could beat Goku xD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I still wonder how DB online is going to work. There's no way Krillin could beat Goku xD



Well you could in BT2 on PS2 so why not in a MMO?


----------



## Aman (Apr 15, 2007)

ZOMG!1!!one!1


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Aman said:


> ZOMG!1!!one!1



   

So what's everyones next new 360 game? I was going to say Spidy but ima get that for PS3 and get command and conquer 3 for XBOX 360


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2007)

Aman said:


> ZOMG!1!!one!1



I'm with you on there I would pay 20 bucks a month for it to


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 15, 2007)

Too Human doesn't look too bad. The graphics look good and the character designs are nice 2. It looks like its mostly RPG with a mix of action all in one.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I still wonder how DB online is going to work.



The way I think it's going to work is that it is not going to work at all.  Just another popular franchise jumping on the MMORPG bandwagon.  Of course, I hope it proves me wrong, but i seriously doubt it.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So what's everyones next new 360 game? I was going to say Spidy but ima get that for PS3 and get command and conquer 3 for XBOX 360



I'm getting Too Human,Blue Dragon-360. then I'll get Ninja Gaiden, & DMC4.PS3.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 15, 2007)

What are the release dates for all these new popular titles that are coming out?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 15, 2007)

no idea but the next game im getting is def jam icon


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> What are the release dates for all these new popular titles that are coming out?



pretty much in and around June (at least the games I want ;D)


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> why? that would be retarted.
> 
> SK has been really good with stories and if anyone has doubted them in that department go play there previous games especially Eternal darkness.
> 
> ...


soo your saying you never played SOTN which is consider an action rpg?

all I'm saying is that Too Human was in the making almost 10 years dude SK still don't know what genre to make the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> soo your saying you never played SOTN which is consider an action rpg?



*cough ps1 game *cough*

Sorry I Guess you do not understand what I ment. What  I mean is it was not developed for Xbox360 and further more its on Xbox live arcade which is limited.




> all I'm saying is that Too Human was in the making almost 10 years dude SK still don't know what genre to make the game.



10 years? Actually the development  started on GC back in 2003/2004 ( roughly the end of 2003 )  and that is not 10 years my friend.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Only think i gotta say about to human negativity is the guy is a moron. The one who got all pissed because some company said to human looked like shit at E3 and now he acts like that guy should be killed because his game sucked back then. Really ego's on some people.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> soo your saying you never played SOTN which is consider an action rpg?



By most CV fans' eyes, as in the way of Zelda fans' eyes, while they have role play elements, they are lighthearted elements in the game. And they are so lighthearted in that sense that they couldn't be classified as a main game of that genre.

I do consider CV: SOTN to be an action RPG, but I say that by it being 90% action and maybe 10% role playing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Only think i gotta say about to human negativity is the guy is a moron. The one who got all pissed because some company said to human looked like shit at E3 and now he acts like that guy should be killed because his game sucked back then.



You mean the guy who got pissed at ALL the press who bashed his game at the show floor for not being impressive, which it wasn't, and went so far as to tell EGM that the game industry has to stop doing previews and developers have to not show content until it's release date?

Yeah, that guy is a fucking moron.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep that's the one. He was acting like such a ass...really.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 15, 2007)

That's what they get for showing a game too early.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2007)

damn I need some new games now.

well I hope Too Human is 70% Action and 30% RPG.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 15, 2007)

I hope that it's 70% RPG and 30% action 

I don't know what my next game will be for 360, it depends on what comes out first, Bioshock, Too Human, or Mass Effect?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2007)

All I can see is the months from June - August are going to be hectic ones for my Wii60.


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn I need some new games now.
> 
> well I hope Too Human is 70% Action and 30% RPG.



Indeed everything I want is months away 

I just got Guitar hero 2 and its proving to be entertaining


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 16, 2007)

GH2 is entertaining to some sorts, but the GH1 songs are to much


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2007)

Never bought GH1 so its all new for me


----------



## Batman (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll be getting Mass Effect and will see about too human.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 16, 2007)

Has there been any new news on Dark Sector, other then that one video that was on the marketplace recently?

I can't seem to find ALL that much on it, and it looks of interest to me. 

Mass Effect <3


----------



## Aman (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmm, Mass Effect might be delayed. At least in Europe. The european press tour and the planned ad campaign were canceled.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2007)

If Too Human "too" RPG then I'll get Dark Sector.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm getting too human regardless, and I'll probably pick up dark sector when its released.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> If Too Human "too" RPG then I'll get Dark Sector.



hush!  Xbox 1 lacked RPGS ( good ones for that matter) more the better than those stubborn Japanese people will view the 360 better. That and So will American's simple fact alot of American's love RPGS!


----------



## slimscane (Apr 16, 2007)

I will actually be really disappointed if Too Human is too action heavy, it can have action, but I would rather them emphasize the role playing aspect, that would give it a better chance of being great. It is easy to make a crappy action game, but with an emphasis on the role playing, it would add alot of depth to the game, instantly making it better.


----------



## Batman (Apr 16, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I will actually be really disappointed if Too Human is too action heavy, it can have action, but I would rather them emphasize the role playing aspect, that would give it a better chance of being great. It is easy to make a crappy action game, but with an emphasis on the role playing, it would add alot of depth to the game, instantly making it better.



Thats pretty much how I feel. I look forward to the RPG aspect of it.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 16, 2007)

Eh. I'm looking more at Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon to give me that RPG feel.

But then again, I usually am more into the battling and not so much the story part. Haha. Like, Enchanted Arms, I skipped over the story [to be honest, I didn't think it was that great] and I just ran around, battling people and getting all the extra stuff.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> hush!  Xbox 1 lacked RPGS ( good ones for that matter) more the better than those stubborn Japanese people will view the 360 better. That and So will American's simple fact alot of American's love RPGS!



don't get me wrong Ssj3_Goku, I love JRPG's not so much western though.

I have FF12 and Enchanted arms(mediocre but still good).

I didn't dig Oblivion which my buddy loved. I'm looking foward to Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon for my RPG fix like Daughterboy said.


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> don't get me wrong Ssj3_Goku, I love JRPG's not so much western though.
> 
> I have FF12 and Enchanted arms(mediocre but still good).
> 
> I didn't dig Oblivion which my buddy loved. I'm looking foward to Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon for my RPG fix like Daughterboy said.



Not a fan of the KOTOR series ???

I'm even looking forward to the new Jade Empire the first had a lot of neat touchs


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2007)

Slips said:


> Not a fan of the KOTOR series ???
> 
> I'm even looking forward to the new Jade Empire the first had a lot of neat touchs



I thought jade empire sucked ass, i want Kotor 3 more


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2007)

Slips said:


> Not a fan of the KOTOR series ???
> 
> I'm even looking forward to the new Jade Empire the first had a lot of neat touchs



Kotor wasn't my cup of tea but Fable was ok.


----------



## ZE (Apr 16, 2007)

Kotor was probably the last game that got me addicted to it.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I thought jade empire sucked ass, i want Kotor 3 more



maybe not perfect, but to go that far? 

I actually thought Jade was a great game, not as good as KOTOR, but slightly better than KOTOR II. But I do agree on wanting a KOTORIII more than a Jade 2


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2007)

Well i was really disappointed. The story was boring, it was like 13 hours, and the fighting was miniable.


----------



## Batman (Apr 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well i was really disappointed. The story was boring, it was like 13 hours, and the fighting was miniable.



I'm not far enough into the game yet to make a full judement, but it's pretty fun to play so far.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 16, 2007)

More info about Too Human


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2007)

^ written by MATT CASSMASIINA! ( HOWEVer you spell it!)


----------



## slimscane (Apr 16, 2007)

But isn't he the Nintendo editor?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2007)

^ ya he does that site but IGN's staff goes around the board to help out in times of need. PLus he was up in canada as well because of the Capcom thing and it was close to where he was so I guess that gave him a go ahead to.


----------



## Slips (Apr 17, 2007)

slimscane said:


> maybe not perfect, but to go that far?
> 
> I actually thought Jade was a great game, not as good as KOTOR, but slightly better than KOTOR II. But I do agree on wanting a KOTORIII more than a Jade 2



Indeed I love the Kotor series and I aint a SW fan.

I'd take 3 tomorrow but there was enough in Jade empire to warrent me looking forward to a sequel


----------



## MS81 (Apr 17, 2007)

wow don't the main character from Too Human looks like the guy from prison break?


----------



## Slips (Apr 17, 2007)

MS81 said:


> wow don't the main character from Too Human looks like the guy from prison break?



You have a point there :amazed


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 17, 2007)

hey guys, do you know if this thing : Deathgod.org
is any good/worth the money etc etc? 
I think I need some backup if my 360's gonna survive this summer 

I'm gonna order RB6Vegas today and thought I might aswell go on a real shopping spree while I'm at it >____>


----------



## MS81 (Apr 17, 2007)

nah homey just play your 360 as is Century, mines is still running strong so I hope your does as well (just don't play it too long).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 17, 2007)

roger that 
though I didn't get around to buying anything X__x damn play.com wouldn't accept my frikkin creditcard for some reason


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2007)

Gamespot is doing a deal if you trade in your Xbox360's and what not. If you trade in the prem version  you get 250 bucks core is below that and a regular Xbox will get you 50 bucks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 17, 2007)

lol, they wants xbox? 
I ordered las vegas today, from a swedish auction site


----------



## MS81 (Apr 17, 2007)

I want some new news.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 17, 2007)

I finally read that Too Human article, and it really got me pumped for the game, it sounds awesome again! =D So much skill customization


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2007)

Speaking of games long over due, anyone remember Duke Nukem Forever? xD


----------



## Batman (Apr 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Gamespot is doing a deal if you trade in your Xbox360's and what not. If you trade in the prem version  you get 250 bucks core is below that and a regular Xbox will get you 50 bucks.


 I like how that's considered a deal.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ssj3 Goku for Too Human vid.


----------



## Batman (Apr 18, 2007)

The more I see of too human, the more I know I have to have it. My only qualm with it at the moment, is that all we've seen the same character in all of the scenes. The only think that would make this game perfect for me is if there was full character customization, but I doubt that will happen considering the scope of the game.


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Speaking of games long over due, anyone remember Duke Nukem Forever? xD



Oh dear its going to look like tetris the day it comes out


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

Square says FF13 is no longer Exclusive to PS3.rules and guidelines


----------



## Batman (Apr 18, 2007)

If this is true, then this is effing checkmate from my perspective.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah man it hurt my feelings but Sony didn't care when they crushed sega either.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 18, 2007)

checkmate bitches! 

it's just a rumour though
and it's not like I care, I never liked the bloody FF games to begin with


----------



## slimscane (Apr 18, 2007)

You guys are misunderstanding it. They said that the _series_ FFXIII was no longer exclusive, because they are making XIII, XIIIvs, and like 3 other games. It's no surprise, but it this _does_ lead to XIII being on 360, then that would be pretty freaking huge news.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 18, 2007)

aye, that it would


----------



## Aman (Apr 18, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> it's just a rumour though


Umm, it's in the Playstation Magazine.





slimscane said:


> You guys are misunderstanding it. They said that the _series_ FFXIII was no longer exclusive, because they are making XIII, XIIIvs, and like 3 other games. It's no surprise, but it this _does_ lead to XIII being on 360, then that would be pretty freaking huge news.


Yup, development costs are so high right now and the PS3's userbase so low that they don't really have a choice.

They probably would've done it anyway though.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

Aman said:


> Umm, it's in the Playstation Magazine.
> Yup, development costs are so high right now and the PS3's userbase so low that they don't really have a choice.
> 
> They probably would've done it anyway though.



I highly doubt that they would've made FF series for 360 if PS3 was winning.


----------



## Aman (Apr 18, 2007)

It would still have a lower userbase because of it being released later, so the 360 would probably still get one of the five versions, unless it completely flopped.

Although the PS3 is doing bad in America/Japan, and it still gets the main titles. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Ya well we all know what happened to FF64


----------



## Jotun (Apr 18, 2007)

Slips said:


> Oh dear its going to look like tetris the day it comes out



If by Tetris you mean super crazy cocaine ecstasy that makes you shit your pants at every glance. Then you are correct  

FFXIII on 360?

I guess PS9 will never come out at this rate


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

FF13 isn't coming to XBOX360. It says the "Series" as a whole isn't going to be PS3 exclusive, i think we knew this when they said there making a mobile game. Then you also got that one for the Wii that MAY be related to FF13 storyline. FF13 and Verses are still PS3 exclusives. If it wasn't you'd see it say "XBOX 360 is getting FF13 and verses" On almost every BIG gaming site. IGN, 1up, Gamespot.


----------



## Aman (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think anyone said that Versus/FFXIII is coming to the 360 either.

And no, if it was announced it wouldn't necessarily be on all the big websites. After all, the only thing that they said was that the series will go multiplatform.


----------



## Batman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Ya well we all know what happened to FF64



lol those were some sad days.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> FF13 isn't coming to XBOX360. It says the "Series" as a whole isn't going to be PS3 exclusive, i think we knew this when they said there making a mobile game. Then you also got that one for the Wii that MAY be related to FF13 storyline. FF13 and Verses are still PS3 exclusives. If it wasn't you'd see it say "XBOX 360 is getting FF13 and verses" On almost every BIG gaming site. IGN, 1up, Gamespot.



No one said that, and besides, Sony has _no_ exclusivity deals for FFXIII yet, they will probably stay only on PS3, but they could go else where.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

actually FF64 looked a lot better than FF7.

I remember N64 was suppose to have a HDD back in da days.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2007)

Well when i see "Checkmate" In three post i start to think people think FF13 is going to 360 - wii.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2007)

For those playing Gears of War online, are you experiencing frequenting stucking's on things?  For instance, I am sprinting buy a car but I get stuck there and I can move, dive or run out of it.  If so, do you know what's causing it?  Its really making me pissed about it.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 18, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> For those playing Gears of War online, are you experiencing frequenting stucking's on things?  For instance, I am sprinting buy a car but I get stuck there and I can move, dive or run out of it.  If so, do you know what's causing it?  Its really making me pissed about it.



it is part of the update patch man... with annex came this...supposedly to fix the roadie sprint... 

i hope they repair it soon...

sorry for not playing yesterday, i was on a Guitar Hero 2 groove...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't wait until I get my 360 and Westinghouse, soon.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 18, 2007)

@HellonEarth I'm getting a "42" inch Westinghouse are U getting one as well?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm going for a 37 incher.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> For those playing Gears of War online, are you experiencing frequenting stucking's on things?  For instance, I am sprinting buy a car but I get stuck there and I can move, dive or run out of it.  If so, do you know what's causing it?  Its really making me pissed about it.




HK  I'm pretty sure I know what you are talking about. They made a patch to fix this one thing and what this patch does is it automatically clings you to walls etc when running very closely to them. Was a fix because before players used to do something cheap via chainsaw and involving walls I forget how it went but I do know they fixed it with that patch and my buddy does not like how they cling to stuff now.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 19, 2007)

wow elite's sold out already at circuit city online.Elite sold out


----------



## Spike (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been looking around and couldn't find anything so I'm asking you guys.

Is it possible to watch 1080p on Xbox360? I know Elite has HDMI output but is it  possible on the "old" console? Perhaps Microsoft are working on some sort of adapter or something like that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

^ Yes you can through VGA or component but I'm not sure if its "true" 1080p


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 19, 2007)

Spike said:


> I've been looking around and couldn't find anything so I'm asking you guys.
> 
> Is it possible to watch 1080p on Xbox360? I know Elite has HDMI output but is it  possible on the "old" console? Perhaps Microsoft are working on some sort of adapter or something like that.



i'm going to go on a limb here but here it is what i think i know....

1. yes you can... but it depends on the TV and what do you want to see.

a). If it is a game, depends on the TV. if the TV can receive a 1080p signal through component then you're set. if not you're screwed. (main reason why M$ decided to go HDMI since not many TV's support 1080p on component, which can be done, but other reason will follow on point "B").

b). If it is a Movie, hence HD-DVD movie on 1080p. then it depends on the movie and the TV. the TV for the above reasons.  and it depends on the movie because it may or may not have .  if the movie has HDCP then you're screwed since the HDCP signal can only be transmitted via HDMI.  if the movie doesn't have HDCP which i think many of the movies now doesn't, then you're set.

i hope these hasn't confused you more. hehehehe.


----------



## Spike (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you very much for the help. 

Why the hell didn't they use HDMI from the start? Things would've been so much easier.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 19, 2007)

Spike said:


> Thank you very much for the help.
> 
> Why the hell didn't they use HDMI from the start? Things would've been so much easier.



the main reason i can pop outta my head would be that M$ thought that HD adaptation (hence 1080p) would be much slower.

With the pressure of the PS3 "true" HD gamming, M$ was actually forced to put 1080p on the 360.  the problem is that not many HDTV's support 1080p via component and since the Sony Bravia is one of the best sellers on this category, this will not change.  and of course Sony is not the only brand of HDTV not supporting 1080p via component.

hence the prodigy son... the x360 Elite....

since i have a 1080i HDTV i have no issues with this.... for now...

but since i plan on buying a 1080p in a few months... it's pissing me off...


----------



## Jotun (Apr 19, 2007)

MS81 said:


> wow elite's sold out already at circuit city online.Elite sold out



Best Buy and Game Crazy by my house are first come first serve. Hopefully not too many people show up xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

Spike said:


> Thank you very much for the help.
> 
> Why the hell didn't they use HDMI from the start? Things would've been so much easier.



was not Microsoft's fault HDMI was still not completed back in 2005 and was finalized in 2006. Thats the reason.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Yes you can through VGA or component but I'm not sure if its "true" 1080p



I think it's true because I have HD-DVD movies I can watch at 1080P and a game Thru VGA.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 19, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> For those playing Gears of War online, are you experiencing frequenting stucking's on things? For instance, I am sprinting buy a car but I get stuck there and I can move, dive or run out of it. If so, do you know what's causing it? Its really making me pissed about it.


 
No doubt this has already been addressed. 

Aside from the normal good ups?  Lately, with the influx of Annex players, I've noticed my character having seizures whilst trying to move about through the level.  Aside from major lag, I think the stupid camera x cover system is what's doin' ya in.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually, there are several Wal-marts and Targets already selling the Elites.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 20, 2007)

Spike said:


> Thank you very much for the help.
> 
> Why the hell didn't they use HDMI from the start? Things would've been so much easier.



there making money by make a new consule the only thing the did was a HDMI. paint it black and put on more memory


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 20, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> there making money by make a new consule the only thing the did was a HDMI. paint it black and put on more memory



There was a demand.  They supplied.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Actually, there are several Wal-marts and Targets already selling the Elites.



Online right?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

No, in store.  I was at Target by my house yesterday and there were 5 sitting in the glass shelf.  Other sources have confirmed that a lot of place like Wal-mart and Target are breaking the street date.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No, in store.  I was at Target by my house yesterday and there were 5 sitting in the glass shelf.  Other sources have confirmed that a lot of place like Wal-mart and Target are breaking the street date.



O_O I just got payed thanks for telling me I am going to call one up and hopefully I will be playing GoW or Dead Rising by the afternoon


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 20, 2007)

got RB6:vegas today -happydance-
don't really have time to play it though (only played the first level) but it seems like fun fun fun


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

where do you live DS? I've called a couple Wal marts and Targets here in Cali and its a no go


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No, in store.  I was at Target by my house yesterday and there were 5 sitting in the glass shelf.  Other sources have confirmed that a lot of place like Wal-mart and Target are breaking the street date.



I'm curious now to go to Walmart and see if they have them out.

DS lives where all the Asian people in California live.
If you see a bunch of Asian people crowded somewhere, you're close.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> I'm curious now to go to Walmart and see if they have them out.
> 
> DS lives where all the Asian people in California live.
> If you see a bunch of Asian people crowded somewhere, you're close.



Lol OC? I live in Chula and so far anything in 10 mile radius has none, or they suck at checking.

Had alot of people with bad accents pick up the phone


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> I'm curious now to go to Walmart and see if they have them out.
> 
> DS lives where all the Asian people in California live.
> If you see a bunch of Asian people crowded somewhere, you're close.



LOL, I don't live where all the Asian people live. XD  I actually live where all the Mexicans live, Azusa to be exact (Dawn doesn't know wha she's talking about =P).  Where I saw the Elites was in San Dimas.  The thing is though is that asking over the phone is pointless.  You pretty much have to go there yourself because most of the time, the workers there are oblivious to the fact that they are in stock.  Best bet is to head over there yourself before other smart shoppers get there first.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I don't live where all the Asian people live. XD  I actually live where all the Mexicans live.  Where I saw the Elites was in San Dimas.  The thing is though is that asking over the phone is pointless.  You pretty much have to go there yourself because most of the time, the workers there are oblivious to the fact that they are in stock.  Best bet is to head over there yourself before other smart shoppers get there first.



Ya I kinda thought as much. I don't have a car right now and my dad would have to drive me. I don't think it would be fun driving checking them all out with him 

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaame. You see the one up on Ebay? 5k already xD


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I don't live where all the Asian people live. XD  I actually live where all the Mexicans live.



Dont ruin my dreams of an Asian society located in California. I'm going to visit it someday and it will be the pinnacle of my life.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> Dont ruin my dreams of an Asian society located in California. I'm going to visit it someday and it will be the pinnacle of my life.



LOL, there are plenty of those here in So Cal.  Don't worry, your dreams aren't dead. =P

Anyway, I was thinking of getting an ELITE myself so I could get my brother off of mine, although there hasn't been any word on how to transfer data from one HD to the other yet.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

The elite comes with a transfer cable doesn't it? Connect both HDs and transfer. All the interviews has the rep talking about it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

I dunno, I haven't really kept up at all. XD


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

Ya idk if its gonna be in with the Elite, but it will be released


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm so tempted to trade mine in.... but no... i must... be.... strong....

@DS... i think i managed to play a game of gears with you or your brother (i just can't guess)... do you always play mute?

and there's no GH2 love on my friend list


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

Were you Lord Audie?  Then yeah, that was me. XD  I was pissed I got cut off when we were about to win that Annex game because Suz accidentally kicked the power cord off of my wireless bridge. =/

Anyway, I'm not usually mute but that day my wireless mic was dead so I was charging it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Ya idk if its gonna be in with the Elite, but it will be released



Thing is you only can use it on  ONE drive if you had two 20 gig's then one of those are left in the dust 

I'm not trading mine in because aka 250 bucks only? system cost 480 I would be paying 700 bucks roughly =/


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it me, or is Annex becoming unplayable? The first couple days had pretty even matches where both teams had equal odds of winning. Now, most are so laggy that you might as well kill yourself if the host isn't on your team. I generally don't bitch and moan about stuff like this, but it's become laughable. 

I'm speaking from both sides of the coin on this one. You know something is wrong when you get into a close range shotgun battle by yourself against three people, and your ass comes out unscathed while they're laying around in pieces. There's also something wrong when a boomshot explodes really close to an enemy, your teammate comes up and shoots them in the back with a shotgun, and they're not even downed. 

My rant is done...


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I am going to trade mine in.

I bought the core system and a Harddrive for $340.  My friend is kind enough to give me his wireless controller so that I can trade my 360 in for $250.  He works at gamestop so he could always get another controller.  I would end up paying $225+ for a brand new system, 120 GB HD, Wireless Controller and plug an play, and an HDMI port which I can actually use.  It will also extend my warrenty for another year.  For me I think it might be worth it.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thing is you only can use it on  ONE drive if you had two 20 gig's then one of those are left in the dust
> 
> I'm not trading mine in because aka 250 bucks only? system cost 480 I would be paying 700 bucks roughly =/



And why can't you use it on the other drive? I think I am missing something  

Like I said before, for newcomers I think this new addition is great. It screws people who already own a 360 though. If you want the 120 HD you have to pay 180? Pretty retarded if you ask me, especially since you only pay about 90-100 extra with all the goodies included in the Elite.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

I dunno.  I haven't played Annex in awhile, but I do understand what you mean.  The lag on some games is really horrible.

If I were to get the Elite though, it's going to be a bitch taking off the case and putting my chrome case on it.  Ah crap, now that I think about it, I'd have to cut into it for the HDMI port.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Were you Lord Audie?  Then yeah, that was me. XD  I was pissed I got cut off when we were about to win that Annex game because Suz accidentally kicked the power cord off of my wireless bridge. =/
> 
> Anyway, I'm not usually mute but that day my wireless mic was dead so I was charging it.



Yes i was... most of the match i was speaking if i remember correctly, but suddently i got a gf call so i went mute too.

it was a fun match, now we need team up with HN and Hero (can't keep up with her name change XP) and we're set.



Trick Shot said:


> Is it me, or is Annex becoming unplayable? The first couple days had pretty even matches where both teams had equal odds of winning. Now, most are so laggy that you might as well kill yourself if the host isn't on your team. I generally don't bitch and moan about stuff like this, but it's become laughable.
> 
> I'm speaking from both sides of the coin on this one. You know something is wrong when you get into a close range shotgun battle by yourself against three people, and your ass comes out unscathed while they're laying around in pieces. There's also something wrong when a boomshot explodes really close to an enemy, your teammate comes up and shoots them in the back with a shotgun, and they're not even downed.
> 
> My rant is done...



yes i can understand.. i have been victim and cause of this..

but in gridlock is actually worse... if you're not host and the base is on one of the left/right towers you might as well give up.

and due to the piling up of corpses the game tends to glitch more.. they should fix this with corpse disappearance.

by now i'm accustomed to not sticking to walls that much but it is still a bother.



Donkey Show said:


> I dunno.  I haven't played Annex in awhile, but I do understand what you mean.  The lag on some games is really horrible.
> 
> If I were to get the Elite though, it's going to be a bitch taking off the case and putting my chrome case on it.  Ah crap, now that I think about it, I'd have to cut into it for the HDMI port.



also if i'm not mistaken you made a fan modification to the chrome one... and since the elite has the same processor as the old one... might as well transfer that.

*just adding some salt to the wound* XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL, well if it runs cooler like it's supposed to, there's no need to move the fan. =P


----------



## R3trograde (Apr 20, 2007)

Xbox conked out on me on Thursday. Luckily, I had (warily) bought a two-year warranty from EB, but it turned out necessary. With any luck I'll have my Xbox long before the beta arrives.

BTW, are we looking at a price drop for the Premium package with the Elite coming? Will it even affect my new 360?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 20, 2007)

why is there an update to soul calibur 2? ive got it on my xbox. question, is it at all possible to transfer my files from my xbox to a 360?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 21, 2007)

Guys soon I will have my 360....


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2007)

damn no one can answer me.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Guys soon I will have my 360....



Same here man next Sunday hopefully  

Gears, Dead Rising, and hopefully I will have enough for Perfect Dark and an extra controller depending on how much I get payed next week xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll just get grears for now and looking for Too Human, but I need to save up for my LCD HDTV


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn no one can answer me.



LOL, well, I don't have those games for the XBOX so I couldn't tell ya. =P


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2007)

I finally got my wireless network adapter and I'm watching anime on my television (thanks to VLC player, a program used to convert avi into wma and Zune)


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'll just get grears for now and looking for Too Human, but I need to save up for my LCD HDTV



Ah ya, I'm gonna get a 24" LG monitor with HDMI input around my bday in October along with GTA  



> I finally got my wireless network adapter and I'm watching anime on my television (thanks to VLC player, a program used to convert avi into wma and Zune)



The subs aren't cut off? That sounds cool


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 21, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a Westinghouse LVM-42W2, but I don't know if its good for watching regular TV.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

You could also use transcode 360 when using the 360 media center to play the files on your tv without converting them.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 21, 2007)

Donkey is a Super Mod, wow. I didn't notice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

I keep it on the low for the most part. >=D

ABAP baby, ABAP.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 21, 2007)

Donkey recommend me a good LCD HDTV for around 1200-1400. One good for viewing Tv and playing on the 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2007)

Shoot... how big is your room?  The thing is, you might want to wait a couple of months because word on the street is that LCD prices are going to drop like crazy once the companies start bringing out their new models this year.

You could go with a Westinghouse 37" 1080p TV though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

That sounds good whats the name of the model? My room is fairly big. Does that  TV have a built in tuner?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 22, 2007)

actually, u can get the 42in(yes, it is good for video watching. like we just got the 42in bravia and its awesome). ive seen it for 1400 on pricegrabber. 
here's a link to the 37in:


i was going to get this but i realized it would be too overwhemling for my dorm since my dorm will be somewhat small compared to my room. plus, a 37in invites theives. so i got a 22in instead. just got it today. doesnt have HDMI but i think i can get an HDMI to DVI converter.

and no one answered my question about transfering files....

@Donkey show, did u just get promoted or something? if so, congrats. if not, w/e...lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 22, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> That sounds good whats the name of the model? My room is fairly big. Does that  TV have a built in tuner?



The TV DS mentioned has HDMI slot, Composite and component connections, connections to your monitor as well DVI or VGA . Great price



Though I plan to get a Projector they KICK ASS!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 22, 2007)

^what projector u looking at? DLP seems to be the best buy oh man, an LCOS projector would be so badass. the refresh rates and the contrast ratios are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 22, 2007)

*So I'm thinking about the 360...*

Allow me to set the mood: It's 10:30 on Friday night, and I'm going to my friends house after a movie. His dad was going to be there to pick me up in about a half an hour, so we fire up his 360. He had Gears of War, which I've heard nothing but good about, so I said, "Hey, let's play that." It was incredible. So, last night, he brought his 360 to my house. Neither of us have HDTV's, but the graphics were still incredible. I really like the system.

My question...should I buy one? I have a Wii, which I love, but it's questionable wether it will have many great online and shooting games. My Wii is only 4 months old, but I play it as if it were brand new.

I don't really care weather or not I get the "360 Elite" (I personally find it stupid that Xbox is already upgrading.) I have some events coming up which call for....gifts....so I could potentially ask for it then.

I just want opinion on whether or not I should get it. And some facts that would help me make my decision would be lovely, as well


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm trying to get a 42 inch WestingHouse.

they kick ass. also here's new pics of DMC4 DMC4 new pics


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> @Donkey show, did u just get promoted or something? if so, congrats. if not, w/e...lol


LOL, I've been a smod now for a couple weeks.  I have BAN-kai now. >=D


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

That 42 1080P looks good but I will just have digital cable for a while until I upgrade to HD DVR. I'm just wondering does the tv have the input for me to connect my regular cable box?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

You should use component cables.  Might as well get the best PQ while you wait for the HD box.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

I just checked my box doesn't have no components inputs.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, it should be good using the normal RF cables or composite, although the PQ isn't going to be great on that screen.  I should really make a thread concerning questions about HD gaming...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

The Westinghouse can accept regular RF cables? You should make a thread about HD gaming or more like HDTV thread.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 22, 2007)

Man I have a 61' inch tv and the shit is only 1080i.  I'm trying to get at least 46' Bravia but it's 2500 and better.  Oh and congrats DS.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

GET IT NOWS


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Allow me to combine this with the official 360 thread...

And go get one if you want one.  It's a good system with many great games in the next few months.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks!  The HD gaming thread has been already created so please post your questions about HDTVs there now. =)


----------



## Corruption (Apr 22, 2007)

DMC4 is looking kick ass


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, but Dante's not the main character? T___T
he better be unlockable as a playable character or something....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 23, 2007)

> *Mass Effect delayed to September*





> BioWare's much-anticipated Xbox 360 RPG Mass Effect has finally been pencilled in for release this September, months after the June/July arrival date previously expected.
> 
> The news comes from an official Microsoft event this morning, though no more details have been offered.
> 
> ...


----------



## slimscane (Apr 23, 2007)

My hopes are stratospheric for this game


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2007)

No!

Well, as long as it's not rushed, I'm sure I'll love it just the same.



slimscane said:


> My hopes are stratospheric for this game


 
As are mine.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2007)

I think they should take as much time as they need to make Mass Effect as good as possible. As for the game, do any of you know if they've said anything about there being an alignment system in the game? That was always one of my favorite aspects of both KOTOR 1,2 and Jade Empire.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree.  as long as the wait isn't another year like zelda was, I can deal with it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 23, 2007)

^ Well Mass Effect Was supposed to come out last year  ( So they said back at E3 of 2006)


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2007)

Mass Effect for September

That would normally bother me if it wasnt for this very morning I thought. Wow its almost May fuck it will be Chirstmas soon

time flys at my age


----------



## slimscane (Apr 23, 2007)

This means nothing to me, but it sounds like it would be big news! :amazed (well, 60FPS does sound pretty nice)


----------



## Corruption (Apr 23, 2007)

^_^Hopefully I'll have an HDTV by the time Halo 3 comes out....and that sucks, no Mass Effect until September 

Also, what games are suppose to come out in the summer?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 23, 2007)

well I just hope Blue Dragon don't get pushed back.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, all they're doing with BD is localization now, so it should be in on time.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2007)

Nearly 7 minutes of quality Halo 3 Beta Multiplayer footage has been leaked! 

The Zanzibar remake is [highlight]HOT![/highlight]



slimscane said:


> This means nothing to me, but it sounds like it would be big news! :amazed (well, 60FPS does sound pretty nice)


.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Killua said:


> Nearly 7 minutes of quality Halo 3 Beta Multiplayer footage has been leaked!
> 
> The Zanzibar remake is [highlight]HOT![/highlight]
> 
> ...



Wheres the 7 minute multiplayer footage?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 23, 2007)

good looking out for vid killua.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 23, 2007)

Halo 3 is going to own many lives.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 23, 2007)

i just saw the vid and its really good....like i dont have words to describe it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 24, 2007)

Did you guys seen the game play trailer for DMC4? it looks fucking sick. I don't notice a difference between this new character and Daunte, they look like clones. I love how they brought back the battle rifle but still kept the SMG's and now u can put a weapon on your back and have more weapons as a whole at your disposal, not to mention the shield grenade and the supposedly 1080p 60FPS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 24, 2007)

Heh, this was posted in the PS3 topic and I think it also belongs here 

*New DMC4 Trailer*




Also, in unrelated news, I have found out earlier last night my 360 was blarg ded. What do I need to do to totally get it repaired? Do I only need to send in the box and system, and what about the Harddrive?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Also, in unrelated news, I have found out earlier last night my 360 was blarg ded. What do I need to do to totally get it repaired? Do I only need to send in the box and system, and what about the Harddrive?



Well, if you have a product replacement plan through Gamestop or anything, you can bring in your 360 [minus the harddrive] and they'll give you a replacement.

If not, you'll have to go through microsoft and send it to them, though, I think they wipe harddrives, or at least they do when we send them defective product, so I'd keep your harddrive separate if I were you [just in case], or if thats jacked up, send it in with the system, and they'll probably hook you up with a new harddrive.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Heh, this was posted in the PS3 topic and I think it also belongs here
> 
> *New DMC4 Trailer*
> 
> ...



Goofy I feel your pain.  I sent my 360 back to Microsoft 2 weeks ago and it should arrive at my house tomorrow.  The only thing you send is the system, please DO NOT send your hard drive to them.  Also, make sure there is no game in the system as well. I had to go to the UPS Store to send it out with free shipping so I hope there is one that is close to you.   I hope this help you out and me and you won't have this damn problem again.  I miss my NBA 2K7


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2007)

Can someone link to the Halo 3 vid?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 24, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Goofy I feel your pain.  I sent my 360 back to Microsoft 2 weeks ago and it should arrive at my house tomorrow.  The only thing you send is the system, please DO NOT send your hard drive to them.  Also, make sure there is no game in the system as well. I had to go to the UPS Store to send it out with free shipping so I hope there is one that is close to you.   I hope this help you out and me and you won't have this damn problem again.  I miss my NBA 2K7



Okay, so..I send the system, with no game in the tray, no hardrive, what about the cords and stuff? Keep those too?

Also, what about the front dashboard tray you can put on it, keep that as well?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope we get to see some new screens of Lost Odyssey.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Okay, so..I send the system, with no game in the tray, no hardrive, what about the cords and stuff? Keep those too?
> 
> Also, what about the front dashboard tray you can put on it, keep that as well?



Yeah you keep the cords and stuff and the front dashboard.  I left my cords plugged in on my tv so when it comes, I just plug in the power supply and I'm good.  This system is delicate so I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow.... Halo 3 looks amazing. DMC4's aerial combo's are alot better that I expected. Praise the gaming gods xD


----------



## MS81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I wish we could hear some news about Ninja Gaiden 2 or DOA5.



Jotun said:


> Wow.... Halo 3 looks amazing. DMC4's aerial combo's are alot better that I expected. Praise the gaming gods xD


 If you think about it he grabs on to enemy's like wayne from Lost planet.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wish we could hear some news about Ninja Gaiden 2 or DOA5.
> 
> If you think about it he grabs on to enemy's like wayne from Lost planet.



I haven't played Lost Planet xD

But swinging the enemies and smashing them into the floor was just cool.

The combos look alot better and I am just really happy it came over to the 360


----------



## Pein (Apr 24, 2007)

looks like 360 just lost an exclusive


----------



## slimscane (Apr 24, 2007)

I actually thought they always were , but I guess it can go both ways huh?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 24, 2007)

Kane and Lynch was never labeled as an exclusive, it was just suggested for a while that the main team was doing the 360 version, and that some of that team was jointing with the PC one. They never denied a PS3 version, they just said they were concentrating on the current one they were working on first, that being the 360 one.

So..how can the 360 lose something that was never labeled as an exclusive?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Kane and Lynch was never labeled as an exclusive, it was just suggested for a while that the main team was doing the 360 version, and that some of that team was jointing with the PC one. They never denied a PS3 version, they just said they were concentrating on the current one they were working on first, that being the 360 one.
> 
> So..how can the 360 lose something that was never labeled as an exclusive?



Yup and unless PS3 offers online content its easy to see which version is worth it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Yup and unless PS3 offers online content its easy to see which version is worth it.



To bad out of every ten games only 1 offers any online Content.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> To bad out of every ten games only 1 offers any online Content.



Lol I don't get what you are trying to say, Kane and Lynch will have Xbox Live for sure, but what will the PS3 offer online? Or is that what you are saying o_O


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol I don't get what you are trying to say, Kane and Lynch will have Xbox Live for sure, but what will the PS3 offer online? Or is that what you are saying o_O



Kane and Lynch has online co-op, where you play as one character, and another takes the role of the guy who would be AI controlled.

In some levels, there is the possibility you can have more than one guy co-op with you, such as the first mission where you are along 7 other people.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2007)

I will be honest this is the first time I heard about Kane and Lynch games, what type of games are they?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 24, 2007)

Uh, I think Hitman-esqe games.

They are set in the Hitman universe however.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm glad that other games are coming out for PS3 but I don't like this generation how they are not making no more exclusives.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol, well the games that count have it most of the time
> 
> Of course if you had friends in mind and they were all on a certain system go for  that. I don't really think you can compare Resistance to Gears online play seeing as though they are different games, and the amount of players included are different.



I meant in terms of lag and such. I had more lag in Gears then resistance...that don't make sense  

Regardless i'm getting The Darkness for XBOX 360 and getting Kain and L for PS3.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 24, 2007)

Are they talking about a Blue Dragon MMO? Like they did to final fantasy for FFXI.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2007)

Reason why there is lag most of the time in GoW is the selection of the HOST. If he does not have a good connection then it will be hell for everyone else.


Resistance runs on Dedicated servers.

@DS

now sure *shrugs*


----------



## Jotun (Apr 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Reason why there is lag most of the time in GoW is the selection of the HOST. If he does not have a good connection then it will be hell for everyone else.
> 
> 
> Resistance runs on Dedicated servers.
> ...



Well the lag has seemed to pick up after the Annex patch, but ya.

FFXI was alright, it would have killed WoW if your exploration wasn't limited and everything didn't require 50 people.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 24, 2007)

FFXI was a good game, I used to play....but the time consumption to do anything in that game is too great, and it's like impossible to solo after lvl 10.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 24, 2007)

This is might even be better than the Oblivion CE  They have my money in a heartbeat!


----------



## MS81 (Apr 25, 2007)

bioshock looks good but I need to add more of a variety to my Console.


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah it looks good and it seems they could use a little more variety, oh well. Ill just have to wait for my birthday.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 25, 2007)

Kira Up-Close


holy shit! *goes to sams clubs*


----------



## Corruption (Apr 25, 2007)

Sigh...too bad I don't have an HDTV yet


----------



## MS81 (Apr 26, 2007)

damn I would've went to wal-mart or BJ's to get mines.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> surmounted
> 
> 
> holy shit! *goes to sams clubs*



Signs of HD-DVD going down on flames ?  

i want this matter resolved already, i haven't bought on any of the 2 formats because of that.........


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Signs of HD-DVD going down on flames ?
> 
> i want this matter resolved already, i haven't bought on any of the 2 formats because of that.........



Fuck discs, they will be outdated soon enough.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> surmounted
> 
> 
> holy shit! *goes to sams clubs*



Yet i still can't see it worthy  *I KID I KID*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Fuck discs, they will be outdated soon enough.



Aired data spheres ftw.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 26, 2007)

360 need a Too Human Demo immediately.


----------



## Batman (Apr 26, 2007)

MS81 said:


> 360 need a Too Human Demo immediately.


Seconded. I need a dose of this game yesterday.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 26, 2007)

Third.  Now that Mass Effect coming out in the fucking fall now, this would really make me forget the disappointment.


----------



## Batman (Apr 26, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Third.  Now that Mass Effect coming out in the fucking fall now, this would really make me forget the disappointment.



MASS EFFECT GOT DELAYED FOR FALL???!?! You gotta be fucking kidding me!!


----------



## Aman (Apr 26, 2007)

Seems like BR is defeating HD-DVD pretty easily right now. It can still change later though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 26, 2007)

Batman said:


> MASS EFFECT GOT DELAYED FOR FALL???!?! You gotta be fucking kidding me!!



Yeah M.E. coming out in September which is a strategic move since plenty of PS3 blockbusters coming out in September.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

How so? That won't stop the sales of heavenly sword and such. Anyway the delay sucks


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How so? That won't stop the sales of heavenly sword and such. Anyway the delay sucks



Exactly.  I know and you know Mass Effect isn't big enough to stop *Heavenly Sword, Killzone, Ratchet and Clank: T.O.D., and Lair*.  Damn PS3 coming hard from August and beyond.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Exactly.  I know and you know Mass Effect isn't big enough to stop *Heavenly Sword, Killzone, Ratchet and Clank: T.O.D., and Lair*.  Damn PS3 coming hard from August and beyond.



Warhawk aswell and i didn't know about killzone. Damn nice lineup


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> Seems like BR is defeating HD-DVD pretty easily right now. It can still change later though.



O Rly?



> HD-DVD Movie Sales Only 2k Behind Blu-ray
> Most recent sales data shows formats almost neck and neck.
> by Gerry Block
> 
> ...










> Exactly. I know and you know Mass Effect isn't big enough to stop Heavenly Sword, Killzone, Ratchet and Clank: T.O.D., and Lair. Damn PS3 coming hard from August and beyond.




To be honest Kill zone 1 was horrible. Kill zone two is being over hyped and honestly after the lies sony has been giving about that game the hype dropped considerably since two E3's ago.  Plus Kill zone has no confirmed date yet. Heavenly Sword is good but its not has big in terms of hype etc as Mass Effect ( plus not to mention bioware is making mass effect)

Ratchet and clank is coming out this year? If so that series is not as big either as bioware made games. Lair  ya thats a good game and I think thats the biggest Ps3 title this year in terms of exclusives.


Plus in terms of exclusive 360 has one amazing line up from august on in terms of exclusives. Blue Dragon, Lost Oddesyess, Halo 3, Mass Effect, Bioshock. To be honest these games make 3/4 of ps3 games look slim in terms hype and what not.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Killzone



Lol.

..Really, are you joking? Be honest now.

Cause if you aren't I feel bad. The generic-FPS-but-over-hyped-FPS Killzone being a anticipated title?

I'm sorry....I am at a loss of words.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm highly confident enough to say Heavenly Sword will outsell Mass Effect, let's be serious here.  Now with Killzone I know it was a terrible game but it still went gold and better.  Plus Liberation for the PSP was a great game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not even talking about Heavenly Sword so lets be frank here; I could give 3 shits and a camels left hump on how good it is. I'm not feeling it, and I haven't, even when I first saw it.

Liberation was decent, but following Guerrila's game history...I'm not favorable of them creating a good shooting game, as everything they created on a console that has involved a gun, honestly, was terrible.

It's like, expecting the Shadow the Hedgehog team to actually make Nights 2 GOOD. The cards are like 90/10 in it not happening.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 26, 2007)

^You sent out your 360 yet?  I sent it out 2 weeks ago and just received it yesterday.  They gave me a 1 month XBL gold card.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Mass effect bigger then heavenly sword? LMAO> Ok buddy 

Anyway i'm not arguing here. I would love to see Lost Odysee this year but i'm doubting it, what new trailers have we've seen? Oh yeah none...

Mass effect, besides people on the internet no one i ever talk to even knows about it. 

Bioshock probably won't even be out this year, and if it is, which would be great, it won't sell "HUGE" 

So in terms of hype/sale. Halo 3 probably beats everything. In terms of what i want, well the order consist of both XBOX 360 and PS3 games mixed. 

As for BR and HD-dvd. BR is beating HD_DVD as of now. No matter how little there behind the fact is BR is selling more, and this of course is without even a spiderman blu ray dvd out. Come on here. 

@Goofy - Yeah i'm not expecting Killzone to be "Great" But the one for PSP kicked ass so heres to me hoping.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 26, 2007)

Kill Zone 2 is extremely hyped.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

LO has been confirmed for a WorldWide Release this year .. We seen a 40 min demo and ( which was longer) last year.


Umm yes in terms of how bioware is and game sales of there games etc.. It is bigger than "heavenly sword" 

about blueray and HD DVD its funny thats its only that little behind when in terms of blue ray players in peoples house holds ( thx to ps3) its not doing that great than what it should be. Which means a majority of ps3 owners give two shits about blue ray.  Spider man is big ya  but HD DVD also has matrix, star wars etc. Plus alot of movie companies are supporting both.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Hd-dvd had a EXTRA year, let's not forget this. 

Anyway Mass effect will be big, but in the end it's a RPG. They don't sell EXTREMELY well here compared to a action game with simliar traits to god of war and ninja gaiden. 

Regardless my list of games for both systems is huge. Let's just hope mine don't burn out like most


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

was not a year was a couple of months. Plus that does not matter in terms of hardware to software ratio. The blue ray should be selling much more than what it is but its not.



Well In terms of companies and what not and there past games I think mass effect is on a much bigger scale than heavenly sword. But I guess sales will say that but in terms of hype mass effect has much more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Mass effect bigger then heavenly sword? LMAO> Ok buddy
> 
> Anyway i'm not arguing here. I would love to see Lost Odysee this year but i'm doubting it, what new trailers have we've seen? Oh yeah none...
> 
> ...



You just keep confirming you don't look up info.

Mass Effect is going to be longer than Heavenly Sword, therefore in that sense it IS bigger. Not to mention it is a trilogy.

Lost Odessy has been confirmed to have a worldwide release this fall. Since March this has been mentioned by Sakaguchi himself.

Bioshock is coming out in August.

Halo 3's main competition is Super Mario Galaxy and GTAIV. I see GTAIV winning, because that of the 3, is on multiple platforms.

Oh..Spiderman 3...the most expensive movie of recent memory. Really, is that a good fucking reason to say Blu ray>>HD-DVD?

Hope all you want about Killzone, let's just hope it actually looks as HALFWAY decent as that CG trailer did.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, I don't say this much, but what the _hell_ are you guys talking about?!

Firstly, Mass Effects delay is in no way a "strategic move," unless it is a strategy to release a game when it's actually ready to hit shelves, secondly, it isn't a real delay, because the date was never set. Thirdly, not only will Mass Effect sell more than Heavenly Sword, but it will do so effortlessly. Lets take a look here, first there is the install base, 11 million to 4 million. Second is the developer and platform, on Xbox Bioshock is revered second only to _Bungie_. Third, KOTOR was one of the highest and fastest selling games for the original Xbox, and it was way more RPG than Mass Effect is, which can trick you into thinking it is a shooter. Even on the PS2, God of War (the inspiration for Heavenly Sword) has only sold just over 1 million copies, FFX sold five times that.

But the bottom line is the Mass Effect could will beat Heavenly Sword just on install base alone, we can only wait to see which game is better, but I'd be will to put money on Mass Effect being better than a God of War clone.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You just keep confirming you don't look up info.
> 
> Mass Effect is going to be longer than Heavenly Sword, therefore in that sense it IS bigger. Not to mention it is a trilogy.
> *I meant in terms of hype. Then again i don't see either as big as FF13/Halo3/Super Smash so it doesn't really matter*
> ...



Yeah so the only thing i was "Maybe" wrong about was mass effect and heavenly sword, which will sale more. Everything else i was right about...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

slimes its not 4 million is roughly little over 3


----------



## slimscane (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, haha, well that just goes to prove my point even more XD


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2007)

Why has GoW not been added to the Plat. list? T_T


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2007)

^ Because it hasn't lost steam yet.  When the sales die down to the point where it's almost "meh" level, then MS will go ahead and put it on the Platinum list.  Until then, they'll milk the hell out of it.


----------



## Batman (Apr 27, 2007)

I pretty much agree with slimscane, not only for all of the reasons mentioned, but I'm still waiting on the wow factor from heavenly sword. So far all thatI've seen hasn't been impressive past the point of thinking there might be another pretty good game on the PS3, I need something to make me say "gotta have it". But I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I meant in terms of hype. Then again i don't see either as big as FF13/Halo3/Super Smash so it doesn't really matter



FF13 isn't coming out in any form whatsoever this year, so that has nothing to do with it. Not to mention, NONE of them have anything to do with it because you weren't even talking about any of them, just the God of War clone.



crazymtf said:


> Yeah but first i want to see this come through. I'd love it to, but there are things called delays and they happen alot.



Considering Sakaguchi sees the game coming along nicely, I don't see a 2008 delay coming in any order.



crazymtf said:


> Cool, but again delays can happen.



Delays to games that have actual dates within a month? Normally games that get delays have an ESTIMATED MONTH of release, be it Q1 or whatever, Bioshock has the month and date for all the versions of it, a specific stamp of when it should be out. And most games that have a stamp like that don't get pushed much, some come out even earlier before their stated stamp of release.



crazymtf said:


> Hummm i did say Halo 3 will probably wipe the shit out of them all, i didn't mention Super mario or GTA.



Really, saying Halo, a big name game, will sell more than a not so big name game is silly in itself, so I posted stuff that it actually and fairly would be competing against.



crazymtf said:


> In terms of sale, spiderman 1-2 sold like crazy...



And because those sold well, this instantly means Blu ray will be the better product? For one overhyped, not depth fucking movie series?



crazymtf said:


> Graphics don't mean everything to me. , it's the gameplay that matters, and the story.



And we are talking about Killzone here, which has terrible gameplay, a generic story, and it's ONLY sense of hype for the PS3 version whatsoever is about it's graphics.



crazymtf said:


> Yeah so the only thing i was "Maybe" wrong about was mass effect and heavenly sword, which will sale more. Everything else i was right about...




????????????????????????????.?~"""""*~-?
???????????????????????????.?". . . . . . . .*'?
???????????????????????????'|. ?_?. . . . . . .'|....___
????????????????????????~-?_?*"~"\'?|||||||??. . . . .?"-*". . . "*~?
???????????????????????"?::::::::::::'*'!!!!!"?. . . ?-".??|||||??. . . . .'*?
???????????????????????./_;;;::::::;;;;::::::???;:|. !|||||||!. . . . . .'|"*~-?
???????????????????????..?-"-?;;;;;;:::::;:::::::::::|. .??. . . . . . ./::::::?"~-,?
?THAT'S GREAT??????????????..?-",??|||||||?????;;;;;;;;::::::::::"-,?. . . . . ?~":::::::::::::::^?
???????WANT A COOKIE?.?????...?"-?|||||||||||||||||||????????;;;;;:::::::::::?????:::::::::::::::::::::|
??????????????????????-"?|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||????;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\
????????????????????..?;?|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||???;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-?
??????...,___, ?'*~~-?..???????.?|;;"?|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||????;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
???????": : : : : : "~": "~???????."-?;;;;"!!!!||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||??????;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::"~?
??????~*": :,-"-?: : : : : : : "?.??????"?";;;;;"!!|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||?????????,?::::::::::::::::::::'*/
????.?: : : : :"~": : _: :?"*"?: '|?????.."-?:::;;;;;;::::!!!!!||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||;;;;:::::::::::::::?"
????'|: : : : : : : : : :;;?": "*": :'|??????.?-":;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"!!!!!!!!!||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||!!":::::;;;;::::::::::::"-?
????|: : : : : : :?*'?: : :?-~?: : :'/ ?????."~?:::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*":::;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::'|
???..?'\: :";;?~":::::??:?"-" ',?"/???????-^:::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-?';;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::'|
???../;;;"*~*::::::;;;;:::::"-?::'???????.^?::::::;;;;?-~~~~~~~?______;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::\
???./::;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::"*~-?????????^::;;;;?";;:::::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;"*?_;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::\
???,/:::;;;::::::::::;;;:::::::;;::::::::::"-~????..?"::?";;;;;::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::"-?::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::,/_
??.?"::;;;;;;:::::::::::::::;;;;;;;::::::;;;;;::::'|???..?::|;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-?:;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::__::::::::::::"|
??'\:::::::::::;;;:::::::;;;;;::::::::::::;;;:::::????.?;:::"?:;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-?____;;;;;:::::?-^*::::"-??-~"?_?|
???";;;::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::;;;;;::????..?*:?~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
??^-?::::::::::;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::/'?????;?";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
???":::::::;;;;;;;:::::::;;:;;;;;;::::::::?'????.?,;;;"?;;;;::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
???:::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;::::::;;;;'??cutman.'?;;;;;;?";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
??,\::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;:::::::::::::|??????;;;;;;?":::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
??,|::::;;;;;;:::;;;;::::::::::::::::::::*????..?*;;;;;;;?":::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
??,/:::::::::::;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::'|???-~"::;;;;;;:::"~?:::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
??.'\::::::::;;;:::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;,/??-";;;;::::;;;;;"?:::::"?:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
??'?:::::::;;;:::::::::::;;;;:::::;;;;::^?..?^::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"?::::::"~?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
??"?:::::::;;;;;;;;;::::::;;;::::::::::::::"?-";;;;;;;;;;;;;::;;"?::::::::|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
???":::::::;;;;;;:::;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::;;";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::"-?::::::::"~?::,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|


----------



## MS81 (Apr 27, 2007)

@Goofytime although Crazy seems like a PS3 fanboy he's right about somethings.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

You see here lass, I don't care who's right in this picture at all. Seriously.

I also needed a reason to post that ASCII.


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O Rly?


Yes. It's selling better and has more movie studios supporting it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes Aman to a degree please read the full post. plus both companies have roughly half and half and alot of companies just making movies for both formats.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> FF13 isn't coming out in any form whatsoever this year, so that has nothing to do with it. Not to mention, NONE of them have anything to do with it because you weren't even talking about any of them, just the God of War clone.
> *I know, i'm talking about hype. I don't care about release dates when i said that. FF13/MetalGear/Super Smash/Mario/Halo 3/Gta4 all share a huge hype and will almost sell extremely well despite being good or bad. Mass effect as to prove itself, these don't. So all i was saying is that both heavenly sword and Mass effect are new, neither has a fanbase the level of the one is mentioned. *
> 
> 
> ...



Now give me my mother fucking cookie


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

ah hell since square came out and said the FF 13 series is not exclusive to sony ( this counts the main game as well) that game ( the main game )  is sooo getting ported to 360 just watch.


plus both formats have respectable amount of movie format support AND ALOT of companies are supporting both on top of it.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah hell since square came out and said the FF 13 series is not exclusive to sony ( this counts the main game as well) that game ( the main game )  is sooo getting ported to 360 just watch.



Source plz.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> Source plz.



There is no source except a shitty 2bit site. No big site stated anything CLOSE to that. He talking out of his ass.


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2007)

What was said in the Playstation Magazine was that the FFXIII series (five games) aren't exclusive to the PS3 but will be going to ''other consoles'' as well.

We don't know if that means that the main game will be ported or not. Of course, that would be the obvious choice for SE if the PS3's userbase doesn't grow faster, but it isn't up to us. Let's just wait and see what happens.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

When spin-offs are happening for ten years i expect some to hit the XBOX 360 despite it's shitty sales in japan. But as of now, the main series is on PS3, nothing close to changing has occurred.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> There is no source except a shitty 2bit site. No big site stated anything CLOSE to that. He talking out of his ass.


I guess I'll wait till I see it on gametab or something.



Aman said:


> What was said in the Playstation Magazine was that the FFXIII series (five games) aren't exclusive to the PS3 but will be going to ''other consoles'' as well.
> 
> We don't know if that means that the main game will be ported or not. Of course, that would be the obvious choice for SE if the PS3's userbase doesn't grow faster, but it isn't up to us. Let's just wait and see what happens.



Yeaaah, Thats what I thought. I didn't know if the main game was confirmed to be ported to 360 or not, I got excited that there was maybe a reliable source that confirmed it. I guess not.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I know, i'm talking about hype. I don't care about release dates when i said that. FF13/MetalGear/Super Smash/Mario/Halo 3/Gta4 all share a huge hype and will almost sell extremely well despite being good or bad. Mass effect as to prove itself, these don't. So all i was saying is that both heavenly sword and Mass effect are new, neither has a fanbase the level of the one is mentioned.



So, the guys who have made KOTOR, Jade Empire, and have grown a reputation withing the Xbox community have to prove themselves with an RPG, when they already have proven that they can create fantastic RPG's?

Then again, your comment about it not being as big as those was pointless, as you were talking about Heavenly Sword/God of War clone Vs. Mass Effect/KOTOR-like clone as to who is bigger from the start of it all. I think the backgrounds of the companies states which one has the bigger boom here. The guys who created KOTOR, or the guy's who created...Kung Fu Chaos?



crazymtf said:


> Like i said i hope, i want it to come out, but i learned to wait till it's very close to release date to celebrate.



So what, you are going to wait till like, 48 hours within it's release to anticipate something?



crazymtf said:


> What the...well you didn't have to post things competive, i know what is. I just stated that because i'm not crazy, i know Halo 3 will still be the biggest seller.



Well, you didn't have to post that Halo 3 beats all in sales/hype, when it had nothing to do with anything at hand, and I shouldn't have retorted to it as well.



crazymtf said:


> Well let's see Sony won't be releasing Spiderman series on HD-dvd but only on DVD and Blu Ray. Spiderman 1-2 sold great. Do you honestly think once Spiderman 3 comes around and they release the bundle on blu ray it won't sell well? I'd have to say by the pre-order ticket sales already *4 times as much as spiderman 2* You're wrong. It's overhyped? Maybe. But it sells. All i'm saying is lets be serious when you got TONS more supports for blu ray your going to see more movies for it. It's nothing to do with fanboy, it's common sense. Regardless i don't really mind which wins.



But again, one sole, shallow overhyped movie is going to create a winner and loser in this overall battle?

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but the porn industry, the industry that has been on the sides of victors and has contributed GREATLY to that, as opposed to 1-3 movies, has not decided a specific format yet. I'd say that is a bigger sense of support then getting a overpriced Marvel film.



crazymtf said:


> Ok so one game does it bad, it doesn't mean the second will suck. God it wasn't the worst shooter in the fucking world. Donkey wheres the picture saying "People talk before playing the game" Never see it when i need it



I believe I have said this in this topic, but I'll make it clearer. Normally, when a company is developing a game, people look at their history, to see it's possible quality, what it has to live up to, etc. Such as people comparing the possibility of Twilight Princess hitting the same level as OoT did.

It helps you get an understanding of what the company can do. Like Acclaim. Look at 5 of their games, you see shit. Look at their history, 98% of it are terrible games. If they announce something new, instinct says it will have that same quality.

Thats why if anyone is telling them self "Hey NIGHTS 2 will be good", based on Sonic Team's quality, you can expect shit on a disc.

With Killzone, the company has released 3 games. Shellshock Nam, Killzone, and that Killzone game for the PSP. 2 of those 3 games are terrible, and those are on consoles.

Now with Killzone in general, out of hyped shooters, it's right at the bottom, bed-buddies with Daikatana in what it's quality is about at the moment.

Does it have potential to be better? Yes. Does that mean based on the companies standards on quality you can't make guesses if it will be good or bad? I say you can, or should, is the better word here.



crazymtf said:


> Now give me my mother fucking cookie



Denied.



crazymtf said:


> But as of now, the main series is on PS3, nothing close to changing has occurred.



All of the games in the FFXIII universe are main games...and those aren't all going to be on the PS3, and thats confirmed. So that statement is incorrect.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So, the guys who have made KOTOR, Jade Empire, and have grown a reputation withing the Xbox community have to prove themselves with an RPG, when they already have proven that they can create fantastic RPG's?
> 
> Then again, your comment about it not being as big as those was pointless, as you were talking about Heavenly Sword/God of War clone Vs. Mass Effect/KOTOR-like clone as to who is bigger from the start of it all. I think the backgrounds of the companies states which one has the bigger boom here. The guys who created KOTOR, or the guy's who created...Kung Fu Chaos?
> *I'm pretty sure i stated i was wrong about heavenly sword and mass effect...*
> ...



You lies...no cookie.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I meant FF13 and verses. No one really talks about the cell phone or Wii one.



So..two individual titles of a compilation are 'main games' yet the other two aren't? Because thats exactly what you just came off as implying.

Which, in broader terms means something along the lines of if it isn't on the PS3, it's not a main game. At least, thats how it looks stating the PS3 games and brushing off the rest.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So..two individual titles of a compilation are 'main games' yet the other two aren't? Because thats exactly what you just came off as implying.
> 
> Which, in broader terms means something along the lines of if it isn't on the PS3, it's not a main game. At least, thats how it looks stating the PS3 games and brushing off the rest.



Do we even have a main character for the Wii version? 

We know almost NOTHING about the cell phone game. 

We have info on FF13 and verses. Which until we get more information means there the main games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> Yeaaah, Thats what I thought. I didn't know if the main game was confirmed to be ported to 360 or not, I got excited that there was maybe a reliable source that confirmed it. I guess not.





The series in terms of the 5 games.... plus Ff 13 the MAIN game was never confirmed to be "exclusive" to PS3.  Do not worry hero you will soon here FF 13 jumping ship it only makes sense on a business standpoint and Square loves $$$.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Do we even have a main character for the Wii version?
> 
> We know almost NOTHING about the cell phone game.
> 
> We have info on FF13 and verses. Which until we get more information means there the main games.



There is a Wii version?

...We know quite a bit of the cell phone game dood. 10+ playable characters, schooling, uses cards, etc

So..because we have info on those games, those are the only main ones of the ones in development out of the projects?

..Do you know how silly that seems to state?

Not to mention, there is at least one game that has been mentioned to be as big as Versus, Agito, and XIII, so based on your logic it's not a main game.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 27, 2007)

haha Crazy thinks blu-ray will make PS3 win.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> haha Crazy thinks blu-ray will make PS3 win.



Haha no dumbass  Where did i state this? 

@SS3 - Yeah making FF13 on XBOX 360 when it sells like shit will help it ALOT...

@Goofy - Dude, who the fuck cares about a cell phone game...God the main games talked about are FF13 and Verses at the moment, that's all i meant...


----------



## Pein (Apr 27, 2007)

there might be a ff13 on all systems not the same game but n the same universe square wants at least 10 years of spinoff


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2007)

10 years of spin off, that is so stupid. And to top it off ffxiii is future set instead of fantasy, my hopes aren't very high.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Haha no dumbass  Where did i state this?


 Yeah someones is just mad but you still my homey.

so why was u talking about Spiderman being an blu-ray exclusive when HD-DVD has the matrix and other good movies like Smoking Aces.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol you make no sense sometimes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @SS3 - Yeah making FF13 on XBOX 360 when it sells like shit will help it ALOT...
> 
> .



You do not understand Xbox360 is kicking the tail out of Ps3 in Europe and America which FF sells the most when combined. It does not sell well in Japan correct but FF sells well across the world and well PS3 is not selling well across the world.


plus the cell phone game is also coming to Ps3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @SS3 - Yeah making FF13 on XBOX 360 when it sells like shit will help it ALOT...



Even though this wasn't aimed at me...I have to question....

Is that comment serious or comical?

Because I am absolutely lost in the land of scat by stating a system with a LARGER install base of gamers would have a game sell like shit, yet one with the inferior base wouldn't.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You do not understand Xbox360 is kicking the tail out of Ps3 in Europe and America which FF sells the most when combined. It does not sell well in Japan correct but FF sells well across the world and well PS3 is not selling well across the world.
> 
> 
> plus the cell phone game is also coming to Ps3



PS3 doesn't sell well in Japan either, something like on 10,000 units last week?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

slimscane said:


> PS3 doesn't sell well in Japan either, something like on 10,000 units last week?



From my understanding, for the past 3 weeks it has been at a all time low there for it.

77k [Wii] or so vs 11k [PS3] or so for this week.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

11,000 last week. Keeps dropping , Japan  is nintendo land now it seems lol. all this info has been posted int he sales thread just check it out when its updated and all!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

I didn't look at it, but from what I got from the NeoGafness is this:

Significant Notes:
● The Wii has had a 1 million unit lead on the PS3 for 8 weeks. (currently 1,319,124 lead)
● The PS3 just had its worst week ever. For the third week in a row.
● The Wii sold 7.08x the PS3 this week, and has 2.55x LTD.
● The Wii is around ~11 weeks from breaking 3 million.
● The PS3 is around ~14 weeks from breaking 1 million.
● The PS3 has never once outsold the Wii.
● The Wii has gained ground on the PS3 every week that both have been on sale.
● This is the 8th continuous week that the PS3 has sold less than the previous week.

If sales repeated this week's results indefinitely, barring all other factors:
● The Wii will have a 2 million unit lead by JUNE 2007.
● The Wii will have a 3 million unit lead by OCTOBER 2007.
● The Wii will have a 5 million unit lead by MAY 2008.

This is all with Japan but...woah if that happens.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Even though this wasn't aimed at me...I have to question....
> 
> Is that comment serious or comical?
> 
> Because I am absolutely lost in the land of scat by stating a system with a LARGER install base of gamers would have a game sell like shit, yet one with the inferior base wouldn't.



Talking about In japan 360. 

@SS3 - Final fantasy sold 2 million in japan, it sold more then that in US or EU?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Talking about In japan 360.



Blue Dragon sold systems in Japan, and that was based on who was working on the damn game.

Imagine that potential with a series that has larger hype than that.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Whatever, i really don't care i own both systems and soon the last one. I win


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Whatever, i really don't care i own both systems and soon the last one. I win



Likewise.  I really don't care who outsells who, as long as it has a game I want to play then I'll buy it.


----------



## Batman (Apr 27, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Likewise.  I really don't care who outsells who, as long as it has a game I want to play then I'll buy it.



Same. Means I still got time till i get my ps3.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I didn't look at it, but from what I got from the NeoGafness is this:
> 
> Significant Notes:
> ● The Wii has had a 1 million unit lead on the PS3 for 8 weeks. (currently 1,319,124 lead)
> ...




The thing is the wii cant keep selling like once certain exclusives come out for ps3. Then it will be sony land.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2007)

Tears said:


> The thing is the wii cant keep selling like once certain exclusives come out for ps3. Then it will be sony land.


   


Even though this is not a PS3 thread, Please name those "big named exclusives" that sony has that the JAPAN people REALLY LOVE. Aka they lost DQ already which is there number 1 selling game over there. Ff 13 eh you will be shocked about that later on. 

anything else? because honestly I do not recall any other big Japanese game that the Japanese love.

just to let you know Wii is selling like mad with just Wii sports / Wii play in the ball park.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

*Halo 3 info, COMING SOON *


----------



## Wicked (Apr 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Even though this is not a PS3 thread, Please name those "big named exclusives" that sony has that the JAPAN people REALLY LOVE. Aka they lost DQ already which is there number 1 selling game over there. Ff 13 eh you will be shocked about that later on.
> 
> anything else? because honestly I do not recall any other big Japanese game that the Japanese love.
> 
> just to let you know Wii is selling like mad with just Wii sports / Wii play in the ball park.



MGS4,FFXIII,RE5(which is exclusive to ps3 in japan) and Monster Hunter3, Hot shots 5, DMC4. The first four are top ten games. Like i said when these games come out wii isnt gonna be selling as much as they did.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Tears said:


> MGS4,FFXIII,RE5(which is exclusive to ps3 in japan) and Monster Hunter3, Hot shots 5, DMC4. The first four are top ten games. Like i said when these games come out wii isnt gonna be selling as much as they did.



RE5 isn't exclusive to PS3 in japan...Monster Hunter 3 sells big, so does FF, MGS4 is pretty big too. Hot shot? Where this come from. DMC4 is also for 360. Wii will always sell huge in japan, look at the DS sales. As baffled as i am by them, and have no clue why they sell so much, they do indeed sell. Seems minigames and the such are more in season for gamers/nongamers now.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> RE5 isn't exclusive to PS3 in japan...Monster Hunter 3 sells big, so does FF, MGS4 is pretty big too. Hot shot? Where this come from. DMC4 is also for 360. Wii will always sell huge in japan, look at the DS sales. As baffled as i am by them, and have no clue why they sell so much, they do indeed sell. Seems minigames and the such are more in season for gamers/nongamers now.



Its a rumor but its not like its gonna sell on 360. Its from famitsu. Yea i agree Nintendo cant be beaten with handhelds but that crisis core will boost some sales for psp.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

PSP is a fine handheld but with the overwhelming success in japan it's like a unstoppable monster. And yeah it's gonna sell alot on both 360 and PS3, cause Resident evil four sold alot on both cube and PS2. Regardless i love all my systems and future ones, so far i don't really hate a console like last gen


----------



## slimscane (Apr 28, 2007)

Tears, you are going to have to present some sources before spouting complete nonsense, especially flame bait like you're laying. Thank you crazymtf.

I can't wait for the beta, after that leaked video I am actually pretty excited for it =D (I actually wouldn't be surprised if this new info is in response to the leak)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah man Halo 3 gonna be the shit, i can not wait for it


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 28, 2007)

Halo 3 will spell "end game" for many of the games that come out within a few weeks before it  and a few months after it. Especially on the 360, developers are dodging the Halo 3 release date like it's the freaking plague. 
The guys over at EA seem to have responded the most, so far.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Halo 3 will spell "end game" for many of the games that come out within a few weeks before it  and a few months after it. Especially on the 360, developers are dodging the Halo 3 release date like it's the freaking plague.
> The guys over at EA seem to have responded the most, so far.




Basically the only games that could be released around halo 3 time are GTA, Mario Galaxy, Smash Brothers thats about it. I mean anyone else will just drown in the hype of those games.


Though I think halo 3 will come out in sept /oct range.


----------



## Jink (Apr 28, 2007)

Halo 3, meh. Not sure if I'll be getting that. I bought an XBAWKS solely for Halo 2. I played it online for about 2 weeks then got bored with it. My XBAWKS has been in my bathroom ever since.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 28, 2007)

MS better do something quick for there action game fix.

they are starting to piss me off, Ninja Gaiden Sigma is going to be my shit for the summer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 28, 2007)

Tears said:


> The thing is the wii cant keep selling like once certain exclusives come out for ps3. Then it will be sony land.



???????????????????..___
???????????????.._??~^*??. . . ??*^~???_
????????????...._?-^*?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*^-??
????????????.?-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*??
??????????....,-*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'*-?
?????????.....,/' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . '\?
????????......,/' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;'|
?????????.? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;;;;;;;;|
'????????..? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,;;;;;;;;;;;'|
????????.? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,;;;;;;;;;;;;;?
??????????- , _ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .;;;;;;;;;;;;;/
????????| . . . . _? ' - , _ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;;;;;;;;;;;/
??????......|??_ . /? .?*~-?_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ;;;;;;;;???*-?
??????.....( . . ?*'?? . . . . ?*~-?_ . . . . . ., - ' ?.,;;;;;;?-^*': ?-^ .)
???????.?*-? . . . .?~??_ . . . . '*^-?_ ., '' . .?-^*?'*);-*: : ': : :|
???????.'?. _*>? . . . . . *^??_ . . . . *^-?_?/? . . .?'::: : :? ??): :?
???????..\/ . ?*^~??_ . . . . .*^~- . . . . *? . . . '|:::: : : : : :?-*
????????\, .._. . . . *^??? . . . . . ._ . . . . . . '|:::: :_ : :?-'
??????????/' .'|-~? . . . .? . . . ?-^*"*^- . . . . ."-?:::::??\
???????..?'./ .,/' . ,/ . . . . _??-^*_?-~,? . . . . . . . .:::::: :\
???????.?./' ./' . ./ ?\ . . . ? . . *?"~" . . . . . . . . . . .::.:.'\
????????' /' ,/' . ./. . ??-~-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :.:.:\???_
?????......|'? ? . ,/. . ,/. . . .'\ . . . . ._ . . . . . . . . . . . . .|:::.:.:\*-?*-?_
????.........|' .?' . / . . / . . . . .'? . . . . .-?? ' - , _ . .\ . . . . |:::.:.: | .'?:;:;:*??_
??????..|. ? . ? . .?'-?. . . . .!? . . ?-^* . . . . . . . . \ . . . |:::.:.:'/ . |:;:;:;:;:;:?*\~???_
?????.....| .' . .' . . "\:::"-?. . . .?*^* . . _?-~?^^ . . . .'? . .?':::.:./ . .|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'?:;:;:;?*^-
????........'\?.... . . . .'??:::. "-?_ . . . .??"_?-^". . . . . . | . /':::.:./ . . ?':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'?:;:;:;:;:;:
??????....*-?:::. . . . "^-? . . "-? .^**??_??~* . . . . / ,/':::.:./ . . .?':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'?:;:;:;:;:;
'????????*-?:. . . . . .'"-?. . .|'?? . ? . . . . . . .?-"-*:::.:?/' . . . |:?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'?:;:;:;:;:
?????.............*-? . . . . . . "-?. |;:;*-? . . . . _??~*'?:::.?-" . . . . |:;"-?;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'?:;:;:;:;
?????????._\ . . . . . . . . ?':;:;:;:?*^^^*'-?."~??_?-"'. . . . . .|:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|:;:;:;:
???????._??^*;:'| . . . . . . / .|';::;:;:;:;:;:/:;:'"-? ?-"?'*-?. . . . . |';:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:\:;:;:;
?????....../':;:;:;:?/. . . . . . ./ .?:;:;:;:;:;:;/';:;:;:;'"-\::::::'"-? . . . |;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?;:;:;:;:?-":;:;:
??????.?:;:;:?-"\ "-? . . . . . ./-?:;:;:;:;:;/';:;:;:;:;::'? \:::::\ ."-?. .'|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?':?-";:;:;:;:;
??????.'\;:;/":;:;'\ . "??_ . . / .'|:;:;:;:;/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;|,/::::::\' . "-?|';:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:
????.........'\/:;:;:;:;:\ . . . ?\/' ./:|???_;/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'|::::::::::\. . .|':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;
??????.,/':;:;:;:;:;:;'? . . . . . '\;|:;:;,/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'\:::::::::::\. .|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;')';:;:;:
?????..,/';:;:;:;:;:;:;:|"??_ . . ?-"/:?-";:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;\:::::::::::'\ |:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/;:;:;:;
???......,/';:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'?:;:;:?*^^*;|(;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'\:::::::::::\|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/:;:;:;:;:
????,/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|':;:;:;:;:;:;|:;\:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'\::::::::::'|':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/':;:;:;:;:;
???.,/':;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|;:;:;:;:;:;:?':;:;\;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:\:::::::::|';:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/;:;:;:;:;:;:
??..,/:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;?':;:;:;:;:;:?:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;\:::::::|;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'/;:;:;:;:;:;:;
??,/:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:?':;:;:;:;:;:?;:;:;:;:;:"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'\:::::|;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;/;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;
?.,/:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:,/':;:;:;:;:;:?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;"-?:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:\:::|:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'/;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;

Let me guess; originally you thought the DS would fail to the PSP right?

Japan loves Virtua Fighter, and did you see how bad it's world sales are? It BOMBED. It would be considered a bomb on the PS2, imagine the scale of it being a PS3 game.

I don't really think Crisis Core will change shit there. I mean, the big selling games there have been FF, MGS, and monster Hunter on the PSP. FF is being beaten by Yoshi's Island DS atm, by like almost double in sales.

And seriously...have you studied polls done in Japan? Japans love for the Wii totally eclipses the PS3 for months now. All Nintendo has to do is keep the thing selling adn developers will jump on it, just like they are with the DS, something Square-Enix has totally jumped behind.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 28, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Let me guess; originally you thought the DS would fail to the PSP right?
> 
> Japan loves Virtua Fighter, and did you see how bad it's world sales are? It BOMBED. It would be considered a bomb on the PS2, imagine the scale of it being a PS3 game.
> 
> ...




Wii is popular but not as popular as those ps3 games i listed. Like i said when those games come out the ps3 will surpass the wii sales.Those games alone will sell millions of ps3s especially MGS4 and FFXIII (which might hit this year for japan). The wii doesnt have any games that are as popular as these ps3 games.


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2007)

Lol.

You do know that the Wii is selling this much with its best titles being two GC ports? And that when MGS4/FFXIII are out, the Wii will have plenty of titles, and games for casual gamers that will sell like hell like for the DS?


----------



## Wicked (Apr 28, 2007)

Aman said:


> Lol.
> 
> You do know that the Wii is selling this much with its best titles being two GC ports? And that when MGS4/FFXIII are out, the Wii will have plenty of titles, and games for casual gamers that will sell like hell like for the DS?



Im not even talking about ds, stricly wii only. And I dont see any titles that will sell as much as those 2 in japan because there not as popular, No top ten wii games.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Tears dude, shut the fuck up  I may sound like a idiot sometimes but you my friend are wrong in like every post. FF13 will almost SURLY not be out this year. And MGS sells more in America and EU then japan. Wii is nintendo comeback with consoles, anyone who denies this is blind. At the moment it has as many games i want for it as the PS3 but in the near future for every PS3 game i want i also want a Wii, it's obvious nintendo has Stepped there shit up. 

Anyway back to XBOX 360! 
Any new demo's coming soon?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2007)

I have to say  watching DVD's through HDMI on the new elite is pretty damn SWEET! I mean it upscales it to 1080 yes but man it looks much better.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to say  watching DVD's through HDMI on the new elite is pretty damn SWEET! I mean it upscales it to 1080 yes but man it looks much better.



Ssj3 isn't the same as watching on VGA?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to say  watching DVD's through HDMI on the new elite is pretty damn SWEET! I mean it upscales it to 1080 yes but man it looks much better.



You got one?  My local game store only has 1 and its first come first serve. I have to go tmrw before they open at 10.

I have work from 3am-8am tho so I don't know what to do because they tend to keep me for 3 hours extra <_<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2007)

NO I do not have one my friend got one though. Plus MS81 no its differant in terms of clarity and quality.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 28, 2007)

Are they shipping a lot of Elites?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> NO I do not have one my friend got one though. Plus MS81 no its differant in terms of clarity and quality.



it is different between components as I clearly see it when I play NGS demo I have components and my friend have HDMI cables which clearly says HDMI and VGA is the way.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone seen that Call of Duty 4 trailer? I heard that The Halo 3 beta will have a 2 player widescreen and that H3 won't be running at a native 1080p 60FPS, they said "it's just not practical. All of this I read in Xbox360 fanboy blog.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 29, 2007)

that's stupid for them to even say it will run 60fps in the 1st place.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2007)

MS81 said:


> that's stupid for them to even say it will run 60fps in the 1st place.



It was a rumor.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2007)

Got my Elite, too bad I will be using my Zenith from the 80s for awhile xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2007)

You need to get an HDTV Set ASAP.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2007)

Finnaly got all the achievements for hardcore and casual on Gears of War. Although missing one freaking cog tag  Also got all the achievements for dom. Buddy and I played Co op , so much fun.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 29, 2007)

wow, congratz man  , me and my friend got bored of the game halfway through our 3rd session,when we played on (insane difficulty?) the hardest difficulty :/


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You need to get an HDTV Set ASAP.



For real, its on my list of shit to get. I have to save up for awhile for other shit so I prolly won't get one till around my birthday in October. Maybe sooner depending on my parents paying for my classes <_<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> wow, congratz man  , me and my friend got bored of the game halfway through our 3rd session,when we played on (insane difficulty?) the hardest difficulty :/



Thx, Co op is alot more fun, Especially when your friend is right there. WE got some pizza and went to the College TV lounge and used the 57 inch HDTV set there for about 4 hours. We did this two weeks in a row now . After we beat it we played multiplayer for a bit.

Maybe next time we will beat it on insane!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 29, 2007)

wow, that sounds awesome 
I have to bring my 360 to my friends place since my TV is too damn small and is positioned at the short end of my bed (not good for your neck/back to sit there for longer periods) :/

yeah, co-op is the best, especially as you said, with a buddy right next to ya ^___^
me nad my friend is(/are?) currently playing RB6:vegas in coop like crazy 

btw, is anyone else having problems keeping the weapons you find? whenever I find a new weapon,and pick it up etc. it will be gone after 1-3 maps T__T
it's really irritating


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 29, 2007)

well great news. im not getting that 70in LCOS tv anymore. HD projector now. Sony LCOS Ruby or Pearl Projector with some 100+ in screen. the elites sold out like crazy today.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2007)

I beat some guy to it at the store xD There was 2 entrances both locked, mine was opened first.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 29, 2007)

HAHA. talk about owned.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I beat some guy to it at the store xD There was 2 entrances both locked, mine was opened first.



Luck was on your side hard.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 30, 2007)

Ya when I was paying for it he was like, "So how many more do you got?" "That was our only one" "Oh....  "

xD I felt kinda bad, but I was on my lunch break I deserved it more >_>

I thought the whole subtitle issue with Dead Rising and Standard TVs was overblown, but boy was I wrong xD.


----------



## Pein (Apr 30, 2007)

♥
360 gets a new chip set in fall


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2007)

^ Ya both GPU And CPU . So 65nm about damn time if you as me!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

got elite bet thing since sliced beard


----------



## MS81 (Apr 30, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> got elite bet thing since sliced beard



your lucky I should be getting mines soon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2007)

From what I been hearing the Elites HDMI is only 1.2 version not the 1.3 version. Audio heads would complain about this. I forget the complete details though.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah it don't support 7.1 dolby surround.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah it don't support 7.1 dolby surround.



Seriously? ah well I pitty those people who have a 7.1 then 5.1 is still good 


oh here is something interesting.


> *Sakaguchi: I Don't Like Ken Kutaragi*






> Hironobu Sakaguchi Doesn't Like Ken Kutaragi
> Father of Final Fantasy despises Father of the Playstation.
> By Sam Kennedy, 04/30/2007
> In the latest issue of EGM magazine, Final Fantasy creator and Mistwalker founder Hironobu Sakaguchi mentioned that he doesn't like Ken Kutaragi, the recently retired CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment. When asked by EGM why he had no projects planned for the PS3, Sakaguchi said, "The machine's architecture is tricky, and I don't like Ken Kutaragi." As for why the Father of Final Fantasy isn't a fan of the Father of the PlayStation, we don't know -- he didn't elaborate. But now that one of those reasons is no longer an issue, perhaps his tune towards the PS3 will change over time.
> ...




More on Rokugan


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Well now that ken is gone we'll see some games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2007)

^ Well he is not entirely gone. He will still be an "honorary" member at Sony and still have a few things into the PS4/5/6 ( well from what a report says anyways)


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> From what I been hearing the Elites HDMI is only 1.2 version not the 1.3 version. Audio heads would complain about this. I forget the complete details though.


It uses HDMI 1.1 which means that it doesn't support Deep Colors and not fully support Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD.


----------



## Jotun (May 1, 2007)

Aman said:


> It uses HDMI 1.1 which means that it doesn't support Deep Colors and not fully support Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD.



It's 1.2, but ya it doesn't support Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2007)

*Time Crisis 4 on Xbox *


*Rumor: New DoA, Mega Man, and Kingdom Hearts for PS3?*


----------



## MS81 (May 1, 2007)

well TIME CRISIS is only a rumormil for now. I hope it stays on PS3.


----------



## carnage (May 2, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah it don't support 7.1 dolby surround.



7.1 audio recievers will emulate sound out of every speaker even if it only supports 5.1 channel.


----------



## MS81 (May 2, 2007)

cool dude.


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2007)

, I knew that not having a hard-drive in every console would eventually cause some problems, although I am sure rockstar can work it out


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

Anyone pick up SPidy 3 for this great system known as 360? Game fucking owns


----------



## rockstar sin (May 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone pick up SPidy 3 for this great system known as 360? Game fucking owns



Crazy, how long me and you was talking about this game and I still didn't get it yet.  I'm really sitting here thinking should I buy collector's edition or don't buy it.  I have until tomorrow to decide which one I'm choosing.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

I'd say go for whichever you can afford, it's worth it either way


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

Ill wait till the 65nm version is out to get another one. I think the 65nm version will come in elite black package and regular 20gb premium white package.Sticking to two skus.


----------



## MS81 (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Ill wait till the 65nm version is out to get another one. I think the 65nm version will come in elite black package and regular 20gb premium white package.Sticking to two skus.



yeah if they make the black 65nm I'm definitely buying.

also new Naruto pic


----------



## Donkey Show (May 3, 2007)

^ The top health bar is pretty slick.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

Not bad, still not 100% into it but it could turn out good


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (May 3, 2007)

Whoa. You guys probably all know but I was kinda excited when I found out Virtua Fighter 5 is coming to the X360. (IGN)

Anyways Im gonna buy Spiderman 3 today. How good is it??


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Whoa. You guys probably all know but I was kinda excited when I found out Virtua Fighter 5 is coming to the X360. (IGN)
> 
> Anyways Im gonna buy Spiderman 3 today. How good is it??



LOL VF5 was confirmed like last year 

Spidy 3 owns. I got it for PS3 but friend getting it for XBOX 360 and then we going to switch so i can get the achievements but it owns, real fun 

@Symbiot - PC version sucks due to weak controls.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

what if u use a xbox 360 wired controller on your pc while playing spiderman3 would controls be better.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (May 3, 2007)

Who's decision was it to NOT have the Green Goblin on the 360 version too?? And how did the game look? I see the city is bigger/detailed but how much better does the combat look/feel than Spiderman 2?


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

just a saw a short advertisement for the movie on the cw.

also green goblin is only playable for the ps2 because ps2 and sony got the hookups.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

It's not on PS2, it's only on "PS3". The city is 2.5 BIGGER then SM2. Great game so far, lots of missions


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 3, 2007)

MS81 said:


> also new Naruto pic



wooh, looks pretty wicked 
yeah, the health bar looks cool (you know it's a good game when the healthbar looks cool ;D )

...not getting my hopes up though :/


man I'm dying here, I can't wait for Tenchu Z much longer!


----------



## MS81 (May 3, 2007)

I know I'm actually waiting for Too Human,Ninja Gaiden, DMC4.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

devil may cry 4 will only be ps3 at first and too human will only be xbox 360 at first.anything else u hear is rumors.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> devil may cry 4 will only be ps3 at first and too human will only be xbox 360 at first.anything else u hear is rumors.



Yeah, way to site what you state as confirmation and everything else as a rumor without a source.

You are as trustworthy as CheatCC, the worst site for cheat codes.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yeah, way to site what you state as confirmation and everything else as a rumor without a source.
> 
> You are as trustworthy as CheatCC, the worst site for cheat codes.



Sigh ok well I know im right but just use ign.com search feature as proof.search for too human and devil may cry 4.


----------



## dementia_ (May 3, 2007)

DMC4 has been confirmed same day for PS3 and 360 SINCE THE ORIGINAL MULTIPLATFORM PRESS RELEASE.



Second Paragraph, last sentence.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> DMC4 has been confirmed same day for PS3 and 360. since the ORIGINAL FUCKING MULTIPLAT PRESS RELEASE.
> 
> The PC port it the later one.



hmm havent been to ign in a while. yeah appears since xbox 360 is doing so well they are releasing it for the 360 too.

im pretty sure too human will be exclusive for a while.
debt consolidation programs


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

Lol devil may cry is same day, and to human is ONLY x-box 360 now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Sigh ok well I know im right but just use ign.com search feature as proof.search for too human and devil may cry 4.



Yeaaaah...you know your right, so that makes anything you spout right.

Not even to mention, at one point IGN fell for the 'Metal Gear Solid Troligy' [Yes, troligy], and once stated Dirge of Cerberus would be released by 2099.

So yeah...IGN is trustworthy.

Supported by the fact DMC4 is aiming for a simultaneous release, and NOTHING has been mentioned of a PS3 release for Too Human.

So yeah, lets take your word without being behind the scenes as being the right source of correct information.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

u obviously didnt see my last post goofy i said yeah i checked ign and it updated the dmc4 info and its coming for 360 also and i said i guess its cuz the 360 is doing so good right now.

as for too human i dont think it will go to ps3 for a long time since ps3 is in no position right now to get exclusives. losing dmc4 and gta4 as exclusives definately hurt sony.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

If to human went to PS3 it wouldn't be a PS3 exclusive anyway, it be a multiplat game like most games are turning these days.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

thats true I just see the ps3 losing their exclusives and xbox 360 keeping theirs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> u obviously didnt see my last post goofy i said yeah i checked ign and it updated the dmc4 info and its coming for 360 also and i said i guess its cuz the 360 is doing so good right now.



..How long has it been since you've visited IGN? For over a month we have known DMC4 would be 360-bound.

And hasn't the 360 been doing good for months? I mean, it has more sales than the PS3, and the PS3 is doing the worst of the 3.



Symbiote said:


> ps3 is in no position right now to get exclusives.



It has exclusives on the way.



Symbiote said:


> losing gta4 as exclusives definately hurt sony.



Sony..has never 'had' GTA. GTA was developed there first, but normally, the Xbox/PC versions were better and became more custom to expect from them. I wouldn't call it an exclusive, GTA4 would have eventually showed up on the 360.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

The only exclusives ps3 is getting are ones that were announced since before launch like one hundred years war and heavenly sword and metal gear solid 4 and lair and obviously the ff xiii games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> one hundred years war



The game being done by Koei? Also going to the 360.



Symbiote said:


> obviously the ff xiii games.



It was confirmed by Square Enix not every FF XIII game will be on the PS3.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The game being done by Koei? Also going to the 360.



lol was supposed to be one of the ps3s best games too



> It was confirmed by Square Enix not every FF XIII game will be on the PS3.



Hmm hopefully xbox 360 gets the worst one of the 3 ffxiii games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Hmm hopefully xbox 360 gets the worst one of the 3 ffxiii games.



??????...?-^" . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "*^-?
???.........?-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*-?
??..........?*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . '*-?
????../' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\???
??.......? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''\ *^-?
??......? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \*"?*-?
??......| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _??_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . |^*?'-? *-?
??...?| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . |\ . .'\ . *?
????~^*?"*=? . . . . . . . . . . . . .?~' ' ? ' ' ~?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ??*-? . '\ . '*?
??.?' .?-~-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._????????_ . ?"- . . . . . . . . . . . _???? . '| . . '*? . " . .'*?
??? .?:?-*?'\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . ??=^^^^**'**^^=?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . | . . . '*? . . . .\
??| .'|*' . . . | . . . . . . . . . . . . .*' . . . . . . . . . '*^? . . . . . . . . . _,,?~' '~?'\ . . . . \? . . .?
??| .'?:.:. ??* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _????-?? . . . . . . . . . . . _??????????????. '\ . . . . '', . .?
????^'? . \;.: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-* . ??? ."\ . . . . . . . .????=^^**??*^=?::'?. . . . .' . ?
;:;:;:;'? . ."- . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?~' . ." . . . , . . ,. . . ??????? . . /:::? . . . . . .?
:;:;:;:;'\, . . . . . . . . . . . .', . . . . . . . . . ."~??~^ . . . .,' . . ., . .(. . O. .*??:::,/'. . . . . . ?
;:;:;:;:;:\-?? . . . . . . . . . . ." . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ~?~ .?::;/ . . . . . . .?
:;:;:;:;:;:|' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./':;/' . . . . . . ?
;:;:;:;:;:;| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-". . . . . _???*??-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . /':;/ . . . . . . . ?
:;:;:;:;:;:'|\ . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-" . . . . .?-* . . . .*-??_ . . . . . . ?-, . . . . ./:;/ . . . . . . . .?
;:;:;:;:;:;'| \ . . . . . . . . . . .?" . . . . .?-" . . . . . . . . "'^???????~" ', . . . ?:?' . . . . . . . .?
:;:;:;:;:;:;|',\ . . . . . . . . . .?' . . . . . . . . . _??_ . . . . . . . . . . . . '? . . .?:/'. . . . . . . . .?'
:;:;:;:;:;:;'| .'\ . . . . . . . . .' . . . . . . . . -^*?????*^~?????__ . . . . .?' . . ?'/' . . . . . . . . .|
;:;:;:;:;:;:;| . '\? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?**^^??????_?'*^? . ? . . ?| . . . . . . . . . .l?
:;:;:;:;:;:;:? . . "-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "-??_ . . . . . ?**' . / . . .?':\ . . . . . . . . . .*^???
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|?? . . "-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?*^^~^*. . . . . . . . ?::"-? . . . . . . . . . . ?*?|^-
:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'||||?? . . '"-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ??*;:;:;:'\ . . . . . . . . .?* . ?;:
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|?l|||?? . . ."^-? . . . . . . . . .-?? . . . . . . . . . . ?? . . . .?-*;:;:;:;:;:;"-? . . . . . ?-* . .'/';:;
:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'? .?l|||?? . . . ."^-?? . . . . . . . .?*~?????-'_????^* ._???*:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:/"-? . . ?-* . . '/:;:;:;
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:| . .?l|||?? . . . . . "^???_. . . . . . . . . . . _????^*?;:;: calvin14 ;:;? . '"-?-* . . .,/':;:;:;:

That was retarded to say, and there are 5 FF XIII games being made.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

Its not retarded to say when my xbox 360 is broken and I have a ps3. I want the ps3 to give the 360 some competition and get their graphics on par with the 360's.

with that said when did they add another 2 games to the ffXIII games.

ign lists ffxiii and ffxiii versus both for ps3 and  ff agito xiii  for cellphones.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Its not retarded to say when my xbox 360 is broken and I have a ps3. I want the ps3 to give the 360 some competition and get their graphics on par with the 360's.
> 
> with that said when did they add another 2 games to the ffXIII games.



I believe they showed a picture of 5 circles, 3 were big, 2 were smaller. 2 of those 3 big ones were FFXIII and Versus, and it's been rumored the third is Heresis, which it's platform is still TBA.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

How about heavenly sword still exclusive?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2007)

Yah, I think it is.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> How about heavenly sword still exclusive?



Well since it's being done by sony i would assume so 

PS3 and XBOX 360 both have the same graphics really. And both have exclusives.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

The 360 has more detail and texture.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

Just a question on Spiderman 3- does it play similar or better then Crackdown?


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Just a question on Spiderman 3- does it play similar or better then Crackdown?



Kinda. It's alot more fighting based and some really cool combo's. Plus swinging is so fun


----------



## Wicked (May 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well since it's being done by sony i would assume so
> 
> PS3 and XBOX 360 both have the same graphics really. And both have exclusives.



No they dont, ps3 has better graphics (not saying now but in the future we will see difference).


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2007)

Tears said:


> No they dont, ps3 has better graphics (not saying now but in the future we will see difference).



GRAPHICS ARE EVERYTHING YEAH!


----------



## Astronaut (May 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> GRAPHICS ARE EVERYTHING YEAH!



YUH THEY ARE!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2007)

HAY, FIX DEM GRAPHICS ON LEVEL 3.


----------



## Astronaut (May 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> HAY, FIX DEM GRAPHICS ON LEVEL 3.



DUN HAVE TO, THEY ARE ALREADY PREFECT.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2007)

Some pictures from the currently 360 exclusive Splinter Cell: Conviction.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 4, 2007)

Hmm, they seem to be moving away more and more from the cool inflitrating agent "look"... has Fisher gone Hobo on us?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 4, 2007)

Wow, look at him throwing chairs... lol, Sam Fisher the hobo wrecking havoc in someone else's house...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2007)

Conviction follows the Xbox/PS2/etc version of Double Agent, NOT the 360/PC.

In the Xbox version, some guy within Fisher's agency orders and kills Enrica, and conviction starts after the end of DA, where he says the NSA will never find him, and he will guy that guy who's name I forget.

So yeah...the agent aspect seems to be gone here.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> Hmm, they seem to be moving away more and more from the cool inflitrating agent "look"... has Fisher gone Hobo on us?



    That's exactly what I thought when I first seen the picture.  Anyway I'm a big supporter of Splinter Cell so I won't criticize it yet.  God, I hope they don't leave me feeling bummed out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 4, 2007)

bummed out 

yeah, but I kinda liked the sneaky latex suits XD
meh, aslong as it has coop and stuff I'm happy


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2007)

covictions look kewl.


----------



## carnage (May 5, 2007)

yeah so whoever negged me and said check my sources first can blow me.


----------



## little nin (May 5, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> yeah so whoever negged me and said check my sources first can blow me.



lol to this post, neway about spidey 3

i like swinging, but do prefer flying in superman

i never bothered with splinter cell >_>


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 5, 2007)

lol, well it sounds like a good idea to check up on the latest news first to me 

i've never played superman or spidey 
splinter cell double agent owned, you should give it a try 
it's a little heavy on buttons (I get them mixed up sometimes, wich isn't good in stressed situations XDDD )


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

New splinter cell is looking good


----------



## rockstar sin (May 5, 2007)

Yeah I'm about to borrow Double Agent from my friend.  I usually buy every Splinter Cell that comes out, but I had too many games on my plate when it came out.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

Double agrent is alright, but kinda boring and multilayer wasn't as fun to me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2007)

> *New Lost Odyssey Details
> It's closer to being complete than you might think*






not bad not bad =0


----------



## rockstar sin (May 5, 2007)

Wow I'm always on ign and I didn't even see this article.  Nice find Ssj3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Double agrent is alright, but kinda boring and multilayer wasn't as fun to me.



I've only played it on ze old xbox, and I have only played story and coop, wich was fun, but kinda hard ^^


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Wow I'm always on ign and I didn't even see this article.  Nice find Ssj3.



Really? That article was up since last night. 

Anyway good news on LO


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2007)

from IGN said:
			
		

> Sakaguchi finished his comments by saying that *the team is working "full-power"* on Lost Odyssey, so expect new details to surface shortly.



God damn better be working over 9000 on this game right now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> God damn better be working over 9000 on this game right now.



 

I liked what I heard hopefully the Q ad A gets fully translated. The game is shaping up really well its the FF on 360 basically imo. The director is a genious in turn based RPGs imo.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

srry for lack of postage u guys was fixing my computer and profile...

anyway good news got the elite and played my first xbox live game on it it was crackdown of course and it was fun as sh!t i had a great team mate and if anyone wants to plat tomorrow pm me at anytime and ill tell u if i can get on or not. ELITES ROCK

~Brandon


----------



## slimscane (May 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> God damn better be working over 9000 on this game right now.



Their power better be at maximum 


What preloads are on the Elite, same as Premium?


----------



## little nin (May 6, 2007)

Brandon said:


> srry for lack of postage u guys was fixing my computer and profile...
> 
> anyway good news got the elite and played my first xbox live game on it it was crackdown of course and it was fun as sh!t i had a great team mate and if anyone wants to plat tomorrow pm me at anytime and ill tell u if i can get on or not. ELITES ROCK
> 
> ~Brandon



what about gears man?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

I'm more pumped up to play Blue Dragon then LO because of the anime.  They need to hurry up with it already.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I liked what I heard hopefully the Q ad A gets fully translated. The game is shaping up really well its the FF on 360 basically imo. The director is a genious in turn based RPGs imo.



It's how Final Fantasies should have evolved to if it wasn't for Nomura and his ambiguously bishie character design.  As for him being a genius, I'll say he's excellent, but I'll hold my opinions until this game comes out.  I'm sure I'll be impressed nonetheless.  ^^

As for now, I'm waiting on my EDF 2017 to come in and for Senko no Ronde to come out later on this month.  Hurray for JP X360 games!

Ah shizzle, and probably Forza with the wheel. =)


----------



## MS81 (May 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> not bad not bad =0



yeah I wish it would come out the same time as Blue Dragon.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 6, 2007)

Now that Mass Effect been pushed back, there is nothing that excites me for the system.  All the hot games are coming out god knows when and I can't play Gears forever.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2007)

^Buy some old games, just beat X-men 3 official game *Got for 14 bucks* And that was fun. Also got Prey, which was good too. That cost me 20 though. But i didn't beat it yet.

Any games you were wondering about that are older?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 6, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah I wish it would come out the same time as Blue Dragon.



It is said to be a worldwide release this year. 

Blue dragon in August/Sept
LO in Dec?
Mass effect in Setp
Too human sometime this year


I agree I wish LO came out at the same time as BD but man this year for 360 and Wii is on fire ( in terms of 4th quarter releases)


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2007)

All systems are big during Sept - December, i can't wait


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Some more info on Splinter Cell Conviction:

- The game will most/always occur within daylight.
- You have to avoid police AND deal with terrorists. Think like Chaos Theory in that concept.
- Supposedly every object in the game has it's own physics and you can use them tactically, which explains the use of tables and chairs.
- Because Fisher is no longer with the NSA, all of his technical gadgets appear to not be around this time.
- The demo shown to the magazine had over 300 NPC's within the area Fisher was in.
- The game allows you to blend in with crowds, like Assassins Creed. And it supposedly is using the same engine.
- Supposedly the plot has something to do with the NSA turning bitter internally, something happening to someone Fisher knows, and he goes renegade.
- It was stated in the same mag of the scans and the demo that Conviction is a 360 exclusive, I wouldn't be surprised if it is a timed exclusive. The developer did state something bashing the PS3 and Conviction on it, saying they wouldn't be able to do some lighting effects or some PR bullshit.
- Being done by Ubisoft Montreal, the best Tom Clancy developing team [Did Rainbow Six Vegas, SC1 and 3, etc]
- There is melee combat, and seems to be more with context stuff as opposed to pressing a bumped to do a strike/jab. Once again, like Assassins Creed.

All of this news makes up for the wtf yawn moment I got when they announced Tom Clancy's End War, which is being done by Ubisoft Shanghai. I'm not holding my breath on that game.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

Double Agent for the 360 was clearly better than the PS3 version so I guess it might stay a 360 exclusive.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2007)

Tom Clancy's End War, wtf is that? 

conviction sounds really cool, even if it seems to be more of a assassins creed clone


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Cyber, get the Xbox version of Double Agent. Different game, storyline makes fucking sense, better levels, more levels, co-op, etc.

That was also done by Montreal while the 360 was done by Shanghai.

And End War is a new strategy franchise set in 2014, supposedly crossing over Ghost Recon and Splinter Cell in the process as they are American units and America is at war in the game.


----------



## MS81 (May 7, 2007)

well I'm waiting for LO,BD, NG2(when ever it's announced),DMC4,RE5.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Cyber, get the Xbox version of Double Agent. Different game, storyline makes fucking sense, better levels, more levels, co-op, etc.
> 
> That was also done by Montreal while the 360 was done by Shanghai.



yeah, the xbox version kicks ass 



Goofy Time said:


> And End War is a new strategy franchise set in 2014, supposedly crossing over Ghost Recon and Splinter Cell in the process as they are American units and America is at war in the game.



heh, I'd prefer another tactical fps, but hopefully we'll be pleasantly surprised (though I suspect it'll just be another run of the mill rts  )


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Naw, pictures show it looks like a strategy game, but where you appear to be limited to seeing one team at a time.

Generalizations
Generalizations
Link removed
Link removed


And apparently, all three Ubi Tom Clancy sites have a message that is messed up, and it isn't a browser picture, it's an image. Maybe it has something to do with EndWar?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input guy.  I'm going to get the 360 Version this week.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Nooo ;__;

I meant like, get the Xbox version, not the 360. That one, minus it not looking as pretty, is more polished and has all of those things I mentioned.


----------



## Jotun (May 7, 2007)

Rainbow 6 Vegas is so cool 

Me and my buddy did Co-Op all day yesterday after I beat Lost Planet.
It was funny at first cuz we're both beaners and we were killing beaners all day <_< I don't enjoy waiting at the start in some levels as the Helicopter takes you, you should be able to skip that.

I was dissapointed with some of the final bosses in Lost Planet. I'll try Extreme later and see if that helps.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2007)

yeah, the helicpoter parts in coop make no sense XDDDDD


----------



## Jotun (May 7, 2007)

At first it was cool, but then when you keep on playing the same mission it gets old real fast. It's like a 5 min wait -_-


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2007)

Jotun did you play Vegas online yet? I love it online


----------



## MS81 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

Damn that's a serious update.  I couldn't finish reading the whole list, it was that long.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2007)

Jotun said:


> At first it was cool, but then when you keep on playing the same mission it gets old real fast. It's like a 5 min wait -_-



yeah, I know what you mean 
It's dead quiet to (no briefing or any dialouge whatsoever) XDDDD

is anyone else getting the problem that weapons you pick up dissapear from your equipment-screen after a few missions?  
I don't know how many times I've picked the raging bull gun up for example :/


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2007)

Is anybody else playing Command & Conquer: Tiberium Wars 3? I've been playing the shit out of the demo. The controls are pretty slick for a console, although a keyboard and mouse will always be better for RTS. Sadly, from what I've experienced, there's not many people on Live who are good at this kind of game.


----------



## slimscane (May 7, 2007)

Sadly? Doesn't that mean that if you get it you will win more?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 7, 2007)

He will win more, but would you honestly enjoy it if there is no competition?  I would get bored and stop playing it for a while.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 7, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Sadly? Doesn't that mean that if you get it you will win more?



that is true but if there is no challange its not as fun   In terms of RTS's anyways.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2007)

Cyber hit the nail on the head. Most matches either have the guy quitting or just taking one assault to steamroll his base. It gets pretty pathetic after awhile. The worst is when you're late into a game and you spy on a person to see that they have a small base with little to no units. In that case, I send all my units into it. They won't destroy buildings without a command, but any unit spawned will get destroyed by them.  I like to see how long it takes for the victim to get frustrated and quit.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 7, 2007)

the links doesn't work....and wasn't this supposed to come out today?


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2007)

halo 3 beta is tommorow right anyone playing


----------



## MS81 (May 7, 2007)

@Ssj3_goku I'm a try to update it.


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2007)

this
new se rpg is multi platform


----------



## MS81 (May 7, 2007)

wow.:amazed so Square is working on rpg for xbox 360 & PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

It's more aimed at a American audience...

Hm...seems a lot like Lost Odessy in that regard.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2007)

Halo 3 beta is tomorrow Zero? I thought the 16 or something.


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 3 beta is tomorrow Zero? I thought the 16 or something.


 
dont know i was asking


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2007)

I think 15-16th.


----------



## Jotun (May 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Jotun did you play Vegas online yet? I love it online



Nope not yet, getting used to playing couple games before I get live. I don't wanna get smashed xD

I have alot of buddies who are getting 360's soon and have been R6 fans for awhile so it's gonna be tons of fun online I'm guessing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 7, 2007)

Really, this is the best Rainbow Six since Raven Shield. Maybe even better.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 7, 2007)

That's going to my second game when I finally get my 360 soon.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> That's going to my second game when I finally get my 360 soon.



You been saying that for a while.  You waiting until you cop the Westinghouse?


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

I would wait for the 65 nm chips version to come out near the fall if I was him. There might even be a price reduction in the fall which in all honesty would totally kill the ps3s chances to be the top system.


----------



## MS81 (May 8, 2007)

what games are coming during june and july again?


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

My response to that is what games aren't coming out in june and july.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I would wait for the 65 nm chips version to come out near the fall if I was him. There might even be a price reduction in the fall which in all honesty would totally kill the ps3s chances to be the top system.



PS3 "true" lineup is in the fall though so I doubt that would happen.  Plus Rockstar is having problems with the 360 version of GTA4, I wouldn't be surprised if they scraped the idea.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 8, 2007)

MS81 said:


> what games are coming during june and july again?



Tenchu Z *drools*
and a few others that seemed interesting but whose names I've forgotten xD


----------



## MS81 (May 8, 2007)

damn sorry xbox but I have to get NGS for PS3 but if trusty bell come this summer then I'll get it.

also did any1 update there 360?


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Really, this is the best Rainbow Six since Raven Shield. Maybe even better.



I am enjoying this alot more since I have more people to play with xD, but ya they did a good job.

All I need to get is GoW and I am pretty much set.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2007)

Ubisoft Montreal ALWAYS does a good job. :3


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Man I better get repped for this because I'm about to post something that made me change my pants.  

*DOUBLE DRAGON HITS XBLA Tomorrow*


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

heard about it already. they gave it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> heard about it already. they gave it a 6 out of 10.



Where you seen the rating for this game.  I just checked 3 different sites and I see no rating.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

probably ign but i am not sure.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

The wizard D.Gray-man Chapter 115 HQ

the wizard D.Gray-man Chapter 115 HQ

the wizard D.Gray-man Chapter 115 HQ

First link should be the fastest im getting like 55 KB/s its a demonoid tracker for the first one.

sorry for double post.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> probably ign but i am not sure.



IGN don't have the rating for the game.  No site has it as yet.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

now i remember i got it in a xbox live email alert and it had the rating.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote is that "The Wizard" The movie? Bout that kid who really good at games? 

Oh i tried superman returns today, i don't see why reviews bashed it, i had fun, i think ima buy it *Could get it for 20 bucks* When i get some extra money. Also tried command and conquer 3, that is a must buy, going to get it real soon.


----------



## MS81 (May 8, 2007)

I heard we were supposed to get the spring update this week.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Symbiote is that "The Wizard" The movie? Bout that kid who really good at games?



Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Damn I post that Double Dragon is coming out tomorrow and everybody just ignored it.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

playing it on the pc with an emulator would be easy enough.


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2007)

I got bored of Command & Conquer awhile back and I haven't seen anything that will make me want the new one 

I never was too fond of Double Dragon.

Has anyone got a glitch in R6 where cover gets disabled for like a mission all of a sudden? Happened few times today and it kinda bothered me xD


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I got bored of Command & Conquer awhile back and I haven't seen anything that will make me want the new one
> 
> I never was too fond of Double Dragon.
> 
> Has anyone got a glitch in R6 where cover gets disabled for like a mission all of a sudden? Happened few times today and it kinda bothered me xD



that's never happened to me  though on some occasions I haven't been able to take cover for a few seconds :/

I have the DD games on my softmodded xbox


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

streets of rage and final fight>double dragon


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 8, 2007)

What you guys think of this surround sound for the 360? 

Link removed


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

I would say use ebay since people sell at a little above wholesale on there brand new and I would say get a yamaha 7.1 with hdmi.Yamaha recievers are awesome as is sony's recievers.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 8, 2007)

Linkssssssssss


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

u can get these cheaper on ebay or overstock.com im pretty sure heres some links for yamaha cuz i have a old reciever by them and its nice.







 thats the flagship line of yamaha recievers.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> *I got bored of Command & Conquer awhile back and I haven't seen anything that will make me want the new one *
> 
> I never was too fond of Double Dragon.
> 
> Has anyone got a glitch in R6 where cover gets disabled for like a mission all of a sudden? Happened few times today and it kinda bothered me xD



I love RTS's so i can't wait to get my hands on that tomorrow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2007)

ya C and C 3 is good but I'm geting it on PC thats for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

For controls? Yeah i guess, but since my computer graphic card can't handle it and C&C3 is probably one of the best RTS to hit consoles in awhile, i'ma pick it up tomorrow for 360.


----------



## Eat68 (May 9, 2007)

Hmm...rich

well I've got to be grabbing me some of that CNC360 because my computer sucks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha. my parents are wealthy. im not. and my dad believes in buying stuff for a purpose. he doesnt have anew graphics card so i cant convince him to get me a game. but when he got his 7800GTX initially, i was able to get the directors edition of F.E.A.R. and the HL2 box set. mom was pissed but oh well. i opened it on the way home so we couldnt return it.



mwuahahah nice. I would say "hey dad you know that new vid card? well this game will truly test it out how about buying it?"


dad's response

"didn't you say that the last time?"


yours

"uh .... that uhh shader model 3.0 was not in the last game! "


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 9, 2007)

im trying to convince him to get an 8800 but he wont budge....he said next computer...so now im like oh shit, i dont want the same computer he has and i know for a fact he's going AMD....


----------



## crono220 (May 9, 2007)

god I wish I was rich....Like almost eveyone one else... I'm saving my money up for a nice "50 inch 1080P HDTV... Now onto the topic at hand... anyone know when Mass effect comes out? Looks pimp...


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

I just updated and it's pretty cool the way Icons is now.


----------



## carnage (May 9, 2007)

The icons in what?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

crono220 said:


> god I wish I was rich....Like almost eveyone one else... I'm saving my money up for a nice "50 inch 1080P HDTV... Now onto the topic at hand... anyone know when Mass effect comes out? Looks pimp...



It's coming out in September now, and I'm about to buy a 50" inch Sony Bravia 1080p TV as well so I know your pain.


----------



## carnage (May 9, 2007)

Id wait for a sony organic led television tho a 50 inch one will cost a shitload.


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> The icons in what?



the menus.


----------



## carnage (May 9, 2007)

the menus of what the x360 dashboard?


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

yes the dash board.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 9, 2007)

Well... i went to update my 360 yesterday and to my surprise....



sigh......

as expected, i called 1-800-4MY-WHITE BRICK (XBOX)

after 5 - 7 mins of speaking to a machine, i was finally attended by a human being....

she was nice, i had to register my machine there since i can't do it online... it seems my zipcode is not recognized by xbox.com....

she asked  me a bunch of questions about how i treated my xbox, of course i lied in most of the answers... the one i didn't lie which i regret was that i told her that my machine was plugged to the wall instead of a UPS, but no worries it is their fault anyways and the repair service was issued...

the funny thing is the i read that one is suppose to receive a tombstone by M$ pre addressed and ready to ship the white brick... but since living in a tropical island is already good enough i had to pay shipping on the machine...

much better that one i think, since i insured the thing for the total amount and got a flat rate on the shipping...

it was a sad day indeed....


----------



## carnage (May 9, 2007)

u had yours on the carpet didnt u


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 9, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> u had yours on the carpet didnt u



Jesus Christ no <.<

seems you have been part of the procedure.


----------



## carnage (May 9, 2007)

lol nah i never had mine on the carpet either but a lot of morons do it then wonder why their 360 or ps3 broke.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 9, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> denon and pioneer elite is really expensive as is onkyo. The yamahas are very powerful and sound great especially for the prices and the fact they include true hdmi audio. i think the thd is like 0.01 % - 0.04% on most of them.



they're not too bad. i mean the flagship pioneer elite is 1500 which can be found for cheaper (1200?) and the Denon can be found for about 1400. granted, it is a Denon. its not any normal receiver. but i mean stuff like the Pioneer just looks nicer, its got more amps, THX certified(though u can get any reciever thx certified). but like u look at the back of the denon, pioneer, and yamaha and there u see the difference. we're not really leaning towards onkyo. 

for those people who want to buy a 50" bravia...u could get a biggger tv if u went Sony's SXRD line for much cheaper. the 60in SXRD(that's LCOS too which is better than LCD) is like 2 grand whereas the 50in bravia is like what, 3?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to get the 360 this week and I'll flip if I get those three red lights.


----------



## Oathkeeper (May 9, 2007)

ive seen the new elites!!!! and they look pretty damn cool!!!!! ^.^ but whats really the difference between the elites, cores, and pros?


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

Oathkeeper said:


> ive seen the new elites!!!! and they look pretty damn cool!!!!! ^.^ but whats really the difference between the elites, cores, and pros?



elite= 120GB HDD HDMI cables,Premium=20GB component cables,Core=just the system.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know when they're going to ship more Elites?


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2007)

*Dynasty warriors: Gundam*


NiCCCe


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 10, 2007)

I lol'd when I found out about the new warriors games 
hopefully they're 'practise runs' for DW6...
and hopefully they're good too xD

anyway I'm looking forward to it


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Does anyone know when they're going to ship more Elites?



Right now at the end of May/June.  You should check online from time to time and see if it's available.


----------



## MS81 (May 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Dynasty warriors: Gundam*
> 
> 
> NiCCCe



nothing new about that game.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Dynasty warriors: Gundam*
> 
> 
> NiCCCe



I'd get the American version just to hear Domon scream in English. XD  But really, if there isn't anything new over the JP version I have for the PS3, then it's pretty much no sale.  I've unlocked everything and their mother for it.  BUT, if it were to have co-op online... maybe... just maybe...

And here's an extensive list for the new DLC for Crackdown... there's a 800 MS point pack and a free pack and both give insane amounts of new shit to the game which is totally fucking worth it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2007)

fyi all, forza 2 demo is up on Xbox live marketplace it has been since 2 am this morning ( EST) 1 track , 24 cars roughly no multiplayer though in the demo.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'd get the American version just to hear Domon scream in English. XD  But really, if there isn't anything new over the JP version I have for the PS3, then it's pretty much no sale.  I've unlocked everything and their mother for it.  BUT, if it were to have co-op online... maybe... just maybe...
> 
> And here's an extensive list for the new DLC for Crackdown... there's a 800 MS point pack and a free pack and both give insane amounts of new shit to the game which is totally fucking worth it.



Was it worth it? The gundam game? I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Was it worth it? The gundam game? I'm really looking forward to it



It would hold more clout if you've seen ZZ Gundam since there are a lot of characters from there in the game, but besides that the sheer number of enemies you have to fight at one time is awesome.  Gundam fans and Dynasty Warrior fans can appreciate the game regardless.  I know I loved it simply because of the music and the SRW type story.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

Damn then i can't wait, thanks donkey


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2007)

Didn't Microsoft say the Black is a limited run and that they will make white for the Elites down the road?

Because I already have too many systems in the black color and would rather get the 360 Elite in a white since my old one died on me from the 3-Rings of Hell.  No it was not on carpet...


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2007)

*Condemned 2: Bloodshot*


Today's announcements keep getting better and better


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 10, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Didn't Microsoft say the Black is a limited run and that they will make white for the Elites down the road?
> 
> Because I already have too many systems in the black color and would rather get the 360 Elite in a white since my old one died on me from the 3-Rings of Hell.  No it was not on carpet...



your warranty expired?


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 10, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> fyi all, forza 2 demo is up on Xbox live marketplace it has been since 2 am this morning ( EST) 1 track , 24 cars roughly no multiplayer though in the demo.



really? shit, i need to go borrow an xbox...lol. i spent a crap load on prom so my 360 money is at about 300.....need a couple hundred more....


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

I guess I'll repost it here if anybody cares for RPG's.

Here is a interesting article about Building Two Worlds from IGN. It appears it will be bigger than Oblivion and it is slated to come out for the PC and 360 on June 28th. I can't wait to play this game. Anyway here is the link.


__________________


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> your warranty expired?



Considering that I got the system when it came out, it did.  I don't have it anymore, went towards payment for a PS3.  I will get the 360 Elite when it's white.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2007)

> Xbox 360 Spring Update Fixes VGA Output
> A solution for washed out colors added to update.
> by Gerry Block
> 
> ...


----------



## MS81 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## SaiST (May 10, 2007)

Betalicious​
Holy crap. A little over 5 days to go. >_<


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 10, 2007)

I finally got my 360, in your face Donkey. I got gears of course and a 12 month xbox live subscription card, but I when I try to sign up after I put my live id and password I get that xbox live is not available. I played Gears for a while, I'm trying to get the hang of the cover system and the aiming which I really suck at right now.


----------



## Stumpy (May 10, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I finally got my 360, in your face Donkey. I got gears of course and a 12 month xbox live subscription card, but I when I try to sign up after I put my live id and password I get that xbox live is not available. I played Gears for a while, I'm trying to get the hang of the cover system and the aiming which I really suck at right now.


Congratulations from Stumpy.

PGR4 Info (dynamic weather for one)

Some of the screens of the water on the cars look pretty nice, but then others just make it look like the image is pixelated or something.

Condemned 2: Bloodshot


And if that Betalicious link Killua provided didn't work for anyone else, heres IGN's video stream for it. (it's Halo 3 beta btw)
Link removed


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 10, 2007)

Well, I'm connected to live so my Gamertag Beathemdown and I got my ass handed to me in Gears.


----------



## SaiST (May 10, 2007)

Hope you got a warranty, friend. I'm on my second 360 already. >_<


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I finally got my 360, in your face Donkey. I got gears of course and a 12 month xbox live subscription card, but I when I try to sign up after I put my live id and password I get that xbox live is not available. I played Gears for a while, I'm trying to get the hang of the cover system and the aiming which I really suck at right now.



In my face?  Unless you somehow plan on topping my chrome 360 running at 1080p connected to my Mitsu 1080p DLP which will soon be connected to a 7.1 home theater system tomorrow, then really, it's still in your face.  

But congrats, add my gamertag to your list: donkey sh0w 

And yeah, the expanded setting makes the black levels over VGA much more along the lines of PS3 over HDMI.  I was confused when I first took a look at the settings expecting to see a numerical adjustment for the IRE, but after tinkering with it a bit, I figured expanded is what I needed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2007)

link to the specs of your TV NOW DS!


and ya my 360 looks sooo much better now with that spring update 


and your 7.1 does not matter to much since 360 really does not fully utilize it.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2007)

TV: WD-52631

I'll be making a new thread, so I'll be closing this soon when it's done.



> and your 7.1 does not matter to much since 360 really does not fully utilize it.



Doesn't matter regardless.  The system sounds outstanding.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2007)

ah nice TV DS especially for the price. I plan on getting that westinghouse monitor in the future.



thats true but a 5.1 on 360 will sound the same as a 7.1 =0


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> thats true but a 5.1 on 360 will sound the same as a 7.1 =0



That's a given in certain instances but it all depends on how you set it up.  If that was the case for me, I wouldn't have got the 7.1 system at all.  Considering the size of my room (it's pretty big even compared to my living room), I can fill the room even more granted it's 7.1 simulated sound, and the final result is better than what my last HTIB could have done.  Plus, I'm futureproofing and the 360 isn't the only thing connected to it. =O


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2007)

I'm skipping 7.1 and going above and beyond!  ( hell sound blaster has cards or in the planning stages for 8.1 or something like that lol)


Though I did get to play on a HD projector ( pure hd ) and a surround sound system and hot damn PROJECTOR FTW! 

Seriously I need one so I can play blue dragon on it =0

plus my monitor while playing 360 is MUCH better since the spring update running through VGA that is.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

Thread now closed.  Continue discussion here.

*NarutoMonkey Forums*


----------

